# Nintendo 3DS Thread of 15 Million Sales



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2010)

From the neogaf -



			
				john tv said:
			
		

> Courtesy of @markmacd's twitter
> 
> - New portable hardware
> - To be announced at E3
> ...



Good thing I'm going to E3 this year.



EDIT: First screens =P


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 23, 2010)

Prints money?


----------



## Corran (Mar 23, 2010)

Just saw this on neogaf, another poster there said it having power of Gamecube. Can't wait to see what this will bring.

I hate you DS, I hate you so fucking much.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 23, 2010)

I think they're just doing it to laugh at Sony at this point.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2010)

Corran said:


> Just saw this on neogaf, another poster there said it having power of Gamecube. Can't wait to see what this will bring.
> 
> I hate you DS, I hate you so fucking much.



I'll be sure to take a fuck ton of pictures holding it, etc. etc.


----------



## Corran (Mar 23, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> I'll be sure to take a fuck ton of pictures holding it, etc. etc.



So strange, I thought I asked in my post for you to take heaps of pictures but I didn't.......I'm a little freaked out now


----------



## Roy (Mar 23, 2010)

Fucking Nintendo.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2010)

WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE!?!?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 23, 2010)

Saw this on Serebii


> This console is set to succeed the DS and DSi and includes backwards compatibility for those systems. Nintendo states that the Nintendo 3DS is to be able to display 3D images without the need for the 3D glasses that you see in cinemas for 3D films.



Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2010)

One thing I'm most excited about is the recent move where it has been realised that 3D can create depth, as well as giving the effect of things coming out of the screen. Since we won't need glasses, it'd seem as if even I could actually get some use out of the 3D features.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 23, 2010)

Shiiit. Nearly choked on breakfast while browsing this morning.

I'm not on the 3D bandwagon yet, but with time we will see some good implementations since this is the successor to the DS.


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm happy that they are coating the screens with the 3D glasses material so it spares us to look like idiots while playing it


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> From the neogaf -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can it fit in my pocket?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 23, 2010)

Felix said:


> I'm happy that they are coating the screens with the 3D glasses material so it spares us to look like idiots while playing it


Yeah kuz we look so hip playing videogames as is. Especially on Wii and DS. I wouldn't want that to change.


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah kuz we look so hip playing videogames as is. Especially on Wii and DS. I wouldn't want that to change.



I'm classy when playing Wii


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Amuro (Mar 23, 2010)

Early April Fools.

Zelda in 3D.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 23, 2010)

From Kotaku

Overnight, Nintendo made the surprising decision to reveal a new piece of hardware months outside of E3. Well, "reveal" might be too strong a word. "Barely mention" might be more appropriate, leaving us to fill in the gaps ourselves.

With curiosity being a driving human instinct, and Nintendo doing little to satisfy our need for answers with the briefest of press releases, we have to read between the lines to try and find out more about Nintendo's latest piece of portable hardware. So...let the line-reading commence!

What We Definitely Know

Here's the stuff that's explicitly stated in the press release.

- That a new handheld, called the Nintendo 3DS, will be released sometime during Nintendo's next financial year (Apr 2010 - March 2011).

- It will be capable of producing 3D graphics, without the need for 3D glasses.

- The 3DS will be backwards compatible with the entire line of Nintendo DS products.

- It will be properly revealed during the E3 trade show in Los Angles, which will take place in June.

What We Think We Know

There are a few more details we can glean from the information above. This isn't confirmed, just stuff we suspect based on supporting evidence.

- The 3DS will feature 2 cameras (If it includes support for DSi software, it'll have to)

- It's an all-new line of hardware, not simply a new model of the DS. Despite having the letters "DS" in the name, it's a working title, and the use of terms like "backwards compatible" and the fact it's succeeding the "Nintendo DS series" sounds a lot like this is the first of Nintendo's next generation of handheld gaming devices.

- It'll use those cameras to track the movement of the handheld and/or the player. That movement will then be used to display the 3D effects, similar to the way recent DSi title 3D Hidden Picture handles things. In support of this, in an interview with a Japanese newspaper earlier this year, Nintendo president Satoru Iwata said in relation to the company's next handheld "it will be necessary to have a sensor with the ability to read the movements of people playing".

And that's it! No further info, no pictures. We'll probably have to wait until E3 to learn more, but we'll update this post if we hear anything else.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2010)

Great to hear that this new system will have backwards compatibility. Not exactly shocking since Nintendo has a history with including backwards compatibility but great news nonetheless.


----------



## Psych (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice. Can't wait for more information (mostly pictures). I am so glad it has backwards compatibility.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Nintendo: all hail the kings of gimmicks.


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Imagine if Nintendo teamed up with Apple. We'd have overpriced gimmicky hardware.  It'd literally print money--there's an app for that.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 23, 2010)

wow just wanted I wanted

bring on the next wave of shovelware!


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 23, 2010)

I would get a Nintendo if it had any games worth playing.


----------



## Felix (Mar 23, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> I would get a Nintendo if it had any games worth playing.



It has
You are just ignorant of them


----------



## Masurao (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting. I look forward to see what the final product looks like.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2010)

Well DS game Library came out really well over the year so I could hope to see same for this. Still 3D? What the...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

*3D*!?!?! What the..  

Do want?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't want no stinkin' 3D. I hate 3D stuff, it's so shitty and such a gimmick. 3D movies all suck, especially the new ones. My life is 3D, I don't like my life, I want to escape from it.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2010)

Felix said:


> It has
> You are just ignorant of them



Straight up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 23, 2010)

Should be fun.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Should be fun.



Especially for otaku like this guy...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

I wonder if he'll break up with his wife and "upgrade" to a new one?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Well DS game Library came out really well over the year so I could hope to see same for this. Still 3D? What the...



Stole my words


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Stole my words





All according to keikaku...

(keikaku means plan)


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Well DS game Library came out really well over the year so I could hope to see same for this. Still 3D? What the...



When they say 3D, they mean adding depth perception. Which is pretty awesome, really, if you think of the applications of it - whether subtle uses that simply accentuate the visuals, as is likely to happen with the fifth generation Pok?mon games as an example, or games that are fully reliant on it.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5QSclrIdlE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrMG0tGmJUU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrhieUAJt-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Mar 23, 2010)

DO WANT.


good it's backwards compatible too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Now graphics whores can whore themselves out in the 3rd dimension.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 23, 2010)

As long as this doesn't come off as some massive gimmick (which it somewhat sounds like), I think I'll be okay. You know, the touch screen with the DS? Cool idea, but the games I most enjoyed made little use of it. In fact, I can recall only one or two games that made frequent use of the bottom screen (Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan) that I played and enjoyed.

So this pretty much will retire my DS Lite, hinges broken, screen scratched up and case cracked and beaten. I suppose it is about time - we had some good years between us.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

That's the problem I have with the DS: the gimmick isn't even that good. Touch screen is good for phones for surfing the Internet and some applications, but it's not that good for games I don't think. At least not the games I play.

Of all the games I enjoyed none of them used touch screen. Of course a few had the option to use it, but the functionality just wasn't there. 

This 3d thing doesn't make sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's the problem I have with the DS: the gimmick isn't even that good. Touch screen is good for phones for surfing the Internet and some applications, but it's not that good for games I don't think. At least not the games I play.
> 
> Of all the games I enjoyed none of them used touch screen. Of course a few had the option to use it, but the functionality just wasn't there.
> 
> This 3d thing doesn't make sense to me whatsoever.



Is there any point in you posting here? I get the feeling you'd whine about whatever move Nintendo made, regardless of what it was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Is there any point in you posting here? I get the feeling you'd whine about whatever move Nintendo made, regardless of what it was.


 The point is I was adding on to Oni's post. I didn't want him to feel left out in a sea of hopeless douchebags. 

What's the problem with having some healthy skepticism on a notoriously failed product, anyway?

If Nintendo made a new handheld I'd be excited, depending on what it had to offer.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 23, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> Is there any point in you posting here? I get the feeling you'd whine about whatever move Nintendo made, regardless of what it was.



He has a legit complaint, I'd say. This is something that Nintendo needs to really address and follow through with. 3D is all well and fine, but it boils down to how it will be utilized. The technology has been around and has seen better days; it is now making a comeback, but this seem more like a move to jump on the 3D bandwagon and make a killing because people are obviously going to buy into it. But at what price?

Honestly, I don't want to sacrifice games that I will definitely enjoy, for games that will be enjoyable to a lesser extent due to haphazard gaming medium. It's a fair point.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The point is I was adding on to Oni's post. I didn't want him to feel left out in a sea of hopeless douchebags.
> 
> What's the problem with having some healthy skepticism on a notoriously failed product, anyway?
> 
> If Nintendo made a new handheld I'd be excited, depending on what it had to offer.



You just complained that it was a touchscreen and just complained that they were trying out 3D technology. What's next? "Oh, it sucks because it has cameras" or "it sucks because it has two screens" or "it sucks because it doesn't have an analogue stick"? It just seemed like you were whining that the DS is the DS, which is something I'm frankly rather sick of.

How is the DS a notoriously failed product, anyway? Last I checked, it's more successful than even the PS2 and it still manages to please both the "hardcore" and the "casual" markets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually, it not having an analog stick does kinda suck. And the camera makes no sense. The dual screens is only a mild annoyance, but it's virtually useless and I never look at the non-active screen anyway unless the game forces me to for some reason. I shouldn't be forced to, it's kinda worthless. The only thing it's really good for is maps and certain types of games. Games I don't like anyway.

How's that?

I meant the touchscreen portion of it, and I was talking from personal experience. I just never had any use for it and hate games that rely on it. Like TWEwY; it was kinda fun at first, but then the touch screen garbage ruined the game for me. I found it difficult to play.


----------



## ragnara (Mar 23, 2010)

This 3d screen sounds good but it's probably not going to be as good as I imagine it to be. It sounds interesting though.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually, it not having an analog stick does kinda suck. And the camera makes no sense. The dual screens is only a mild annoyance, but it's virtually useless and I never look at the non-active screen anyway unless the game forces me to for some reason. I shouldn't be forced to, it's kinda worthless. The only thing it's really good for is maps and certain types of games. Games I don't like anyway.
> 
> How's that?
> 
> I meant the touchscreen portion of it, and I was talking from personal experience. I just never had any use for it and hate games that rely on it. Like TWEwY; it was kinda fun at first, but then the touch screen garbage ruined the game for me. I found it difficult to play.



Exactly my point! You don't like pretty much everything about the DS, you know you don't like it and yet you still come in here to complain... Which, to be honest, is no real better than what 360 fanboys do in PS3 threads and vice versa. This is a thread about the potential of the 3DS, not the downfalls of it before it's even come out.

Even if they made your dream handheld, it'd just annoy other people who actually don't want just another PSP. If Nintendo don't branch out and at least try to rejuvenate handheld gaming, they might as well not bother creating new iterations if the only difference is slightly better graphics.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2010)

The thing is if the companies keep going in the same direction gaming becomes stale. Complain all you want, DS shook things up. You can't exactly abandon gaming conventions but you can add to them. Thats what Nintendo did with the DS. I thought the touch screen added quite a bit, as did the dual screens. 

In anycase its a Nintendo handheld, they don't take that shit lightly. Whats wrong with Nintendo being ambitious with their next handheld? But I will not be buying their first gen, I'll wait three or so years. 

My poor DS was stolen, I miss it

Also I phone trying to become gamers first place for handheld gaming, lol go die Apple.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2010)

I am pretty skeptical of this but I will wait and see before I judge it.

But damn this 3D better not be a cheap gimmick I am tired of shitty 3D if you are going to do it, do it right damn it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 23, 2010)

The only company that really makes the most out of the DS's capabilities is Nintendo itself. LoZ: Phantom Hourglass is a good example of it. With this new one, I have no doubts the Nintendo is going to be the one to make games that utilize everything it can offer. Considering it's backwards compatible, it's gonna have touchscreen, mic, dual screens and be 3D.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 23, 2010)

So, 3D layers to create depth? Interesting idea, but I'd be happier if they tried to improve the graphics more before going 3d. Having better depth is only useful if the graphics are sufficiently good looking.

And LOL at the DS being a failed system.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 23, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> So, 3D layers to create depth? Interesting idea, but I'd be happier if they tried to improve the graphics more before going 3d. Having better depth is only useful if the graphics are sufficiently good looking.
> 
> And LOL at the DS being a failed system.



IIRC Nintendo said they were looking at some Tegra chip for their next handheld. It's supposedly capable of Gamecube level graphics. 

 @ anyone considering the DS failed by any stretch of the word.


----------



## delirium (Mar 23, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5QSclrIdlE[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit. When did DSiware games start looking this good? (Besides Phantasy Star ). Good thing I still got 500 points to blow 

But if this is what the DSi is already capable of, can you imagine what the actual system will be capable of? The thought of games like Zelda and Professor Layton on this make my mouth water. DO WANT.


----------



## Kensei (Mar 23, 2010)

According to those with Nikkei, it's likely that the 3DS is using a parallax barrier lcd from Sharp. Basically, it has two lcds. Slits are strategically placed so that your left and right eyes see different patterns. When the patterns converge in your brain, it processes the image as having depth. For 2D-mode games, the back lcd is blocked from reaching your eyes. 

The tegra 2 chipset is rumored to be in use for the DS. That should put it a bit above the gamecube. It should look better than the gamecube actually thanks to more dots per inch ratio.


----------



## Felix (Mar 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX opinion was void when he said the DS was a failure

Also: It's your fucking opinion man, you hated all the touchscreen games, yet I loved the ones that used the screen correctly.

Professor Layton, Hotel Dusk, Elite Beat Agents, Zelda, The World Ends With You, ah fuck, I could continue, but it isn't worth it

Also: You all call the 3D a gimmick, but it's much gimmick as doing games with better graphics. It's just another way to improve the graphics, nothing more, sure it could pull a few interesting design choices, but hell, we should all stay in 2D hand drawn sprites mright?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a pretty strong feeling what we are looking at is something a very small step down from the PSP in terms of graphic capabilities but with the added 3D effect. I've seen some tech I suspect they are using and honestly it's pretty cool.

The thing for me is will it actually have any impact on gameplay, or will it just look cool...


----------



## Felix (Mar 24, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> I have a pretty strong feeling what we are looking at is something a very small step down from the PSP in terms of graphic capabilities but with the added 3D effect. I've seen some tech I suspect they are using and honestly it's pretty cool.
> 
> The thing for me is will it actually have any impact on gameplay, or will it just look cool...



If they are using Tegra 2 like rumored (And the rumors come from sources in the industry, and Nvidia said they are partnering with Nintendo) then the graphics will be GameCube level... And they will look gorgeous since DS uses small screens


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 24, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> @ anyone considering the DS failed by any stretch of the word.



I agree.  DS is great and the fact that this thing is going to be backwards compatible?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 24, 2010)

Hm. Donno what to make of it.

Hopefully they don't pull a DS (or even a Wii) where games worth owning are months away from launch.

The DS didn't even get good until the summer of 2005, and it was out for months by that time.

I also expect some franchise from Nintendo being gimmicked out on the device to the point it becomes unfun. Wario: Master of Disguise was that one game for the DS. What will it be now? Star Fox?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 24, 2010)

Felix said:


> If they are using Tegra 2 like rumored (And the rumors come from sources in the industry, and Nvidia said they are partnering with Nintendo) then the graphics will be GameCube level... And they will look gorgeous since DS uses small screens


Gamecube-level until you consider the extra load from doing 3D. That's my guess. If RE4-level graphics are close to possible, I wouldn't expect them 'til later in the system's lifecycle.



Goofy Titan said:


> Hopefully they don't pull a DS (or even a Wii) where games worth owning are months away from launch. The DS didn't even get good until the summer of 2005, and it was out for months by that time.


Honestly, what system ever has had a stellar launch? The best you can hope for is a couple first-party biggins and an interesting attempt from a 3rd-party or two.

The DS started slow but within a few years had probably the best game library on the market, consoles be damned.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Also I phone trying to become gamers first place for handheld gaming, lol go die Apple.



Don't worry about it. It'll never happen. Nintendo will always be the best and most popular when it comes to handheld consoles. They've been as such for 20 years and I seriously doubt that'll ever change, regardless of what direction they take the consoles.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 24, 2010)

lol


----------



## Felix (Mar 24, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Gamecube-level until you consider the extra load from doing 3D. That's my guess. If RE4-level graphics are close to possible, I wouldn't expect them 'til later in the system's lifecycle.
> 
> 
> Honestly, what system ever has had a stellar launch? The best you can hope for is a couple first-party biggins and an interesting attempt from a 3rd-party or two.
> ...



If we have 2 screens, the extra load is rendering them twice
The same as having 4 screens...

Plausible...


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Mar 24, 2010)

good god, it's deja' vu!

Then

GBA-shakes the world

GBA SP-improves on problems

GBA SP bright-adds something

GBA Micro-no one cares

Now

DS-shakes the world

DS Lite-improves problems

DSi-adds stuff

DSi XL- no one cares

Future

3DS....

it's like the Sonic Cycle, but in a good way.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 25, 2010)

Really, the rumors of these incredible graphics are getting me WAY more excited than any of this 3D stuff. 

I'll definitely pick this up. I have a first gen DS, and lets just say it's days are numbered. Add that onto backwards compatibility, and you can count me into the inevitable masses


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm definitely buying it. Like most systems, it probably won't have too many amazing games initially, but oh well.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 25, 2010)

I think I know how they'll implement it in some games. I have a feeling that the screens will be able to meet in the crease of the 3DS (where the system bends) and the top screen'll be like an iphone screen (glassy and flat), so that way, they could design the games to make use of the natural angle of the opened 3DS to further enhance the games. Like the lower screen could be the floor of the game (IE grass mario runs on) and the top screen would be the background/horizon. 

That would offer a more "full screen" viewing experience using a DS and would look great with the motion/eye tracking equipment. Hell..they might even use a bendy screen to make it totally seamless


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2010)

Everyone wondering about the tech involved might want to take a look at:


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 27, 2010)

From that Nintendo DSi video, the 3d effect looks pretty cool. I never bought a DS but if there are some nice games for this, I might consider getting the 3DS.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I never bought a DS...



Well there's your problem. Kamina does not approve.

Anybody w/o a DS should get this day one since it's backwards compatible.


----------



## Z (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh Nintendo you


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> lol



lol... that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 29, 2010)

and all Sony's gonna have is a PSP with a smaller screen?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 29, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Gamecube-level until you consider the extra load from doing 3D. That's my guess. If RE4-level graphics are close to possible, I wouldn't expect them 'til later in the system's lifecycle.



I'm just going to assume that not every game will use 3D. I could see RE$ level graphics coming mid-cycle.

I wonder how the size of the screens will factor into how good things look.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 29, 2010)

I know that everything looks _awesome_ on my Game Boy Micro...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 29, 2010)

Personally, I'm not entirely fond of this idea.

I'm not big on 3D, I find it to be another gimmick that simply makes it a cop out in turn for making good game that lasts and has re-playability.

This means that most of these games will more than likely be using models, and while there are series that desperately need that use **coughpokemoncough** it means sprite based games go by the wayside.

This also means if they ever make a portable Smash, it'll be doomed to follow whatever Nintendo has in mind... (Sprite based Smash Bros? True it's not models but damn forget about the graphics and focus on the gameplay!)


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2010)

Tegra chip rumors have been discredited.

Sorry guys.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't tell me we are going to be stuck with the shitty DS graphics in the next gen as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

But they'll be 3D.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But they'll be 3D.



Great, I'll be able to see hideous graphics in an extra dimension. Thanks Nintendo!


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 30, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> I know that everything looks _awesome_ on my Game Boy Micro...



I meant resolution.


There are other chips besides tegra. . .


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Great, I'll be able to see hideous graphics in an extra dimension. Thanks Nintendo!



Nintendo doesn't really care about powerful hardware, they figure if they add more gimmicks then people won't notice.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 30, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Nintendo doesn't really care about powerful hardware, they figure if they add more gimmicks then people won't notice.





Only the Wii and handhelds did that. Every other system has been on par or above their immediate competition in power.

And the gimmicks they add become the norm for whatever realm they're in anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Only the Wii and handhelds did that. Every other system has been on par or above their immediate competition in power.
> 
> And the gimmicks they add become the norm for whatever realm they're in anyway.



i meant lately (i should have specified that). And i hope motion controls and 3D don't become the norm


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i meant lately (i should have specified that). And i hope motion controls and 3D don't become the norm


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 30, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i meant lately (i should have specified that). And i hope motion controls and 3D don't become the norm



Yea the Wii and handhelds. And as far as gimmicks go they always have "gimmicks" be it the Zapper or those bongos or microphones.

You haven't seen Natal and Move have you


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Only the Wii did that.



Fixed.

The DS was not underpowered. It's the considerable step up from GBA that everyone expected. The bloated p.o.s. paperweight that crammed too much tech in for it's own good that the competition released doesn't change that.

And yea I mean the PSP, not the Game Gear in this case.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 31, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> The DS was not underpowered. It's the considerable step up from GBA that everyone expected. The bloated p.o.s. paperweight that crammed too much tech in for it's own good that the competition released doesn't change that.
> 
> And yea I mean the PSP, not the Game Gear in this case.



True but I'd say the PSP s the most legitimate competition Nintendo has had for a handheld.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 31, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> True but I'd say the PSP s the most legitimate competition Nintendo has had for a handheld.



It's the most direct competition anyways. The WinPhone and iPhone being the other players.

Anyone want to take bets on a PSP 3D a year later?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2010)

DS wasn't a gimmick, touch screen was a great idea. Wii mote and stupid sony mote, and shit like that though, ugh waste.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 31, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> It's the most direct competition anyways. The WinPhone and iPhone being the other players.
> 
> Anyone want to take bets on a PSP 3D a year later?



Nah, Sony still has a way to go with yearly PSP alterations that are less and less interesting.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 31, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Anyone want to take bets on a PSP 3D a year later?


After seeing Move, no.

And they'll probably try to crack a lame joke on how it works(like the comment in the Move ad about swinging it).


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 31, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> -snip-
> 
> Anyone want to take bets on a PSP 3D a year later?



they've probably been thinking about it before the DS's announcement (Most game companies have been), Nintendo just made the decision first and beat them to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2010)

Just like sixaxis


----------



## illmatic (Mar 31, 2010)

Cetain games are fun when playing using the touch screen.

"WarioWare: Touched" A good DS touch screen game. It would be wacky but great in 3D.

The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass used a touch screen for a fair amount of the game.  Then theirs the ability to play the entire game with only the Nintendo DS touch screen

Don't forget  Kirby Canvas Curse

Though I might of liked these cause they were more casual then hardcore.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

Upcoming games for the 3DS:
Kid Icarus Uprising
DJ Hero 3D
Kingdom Hearts 3D
Saints Row
Madden NFL
Dead or Alive 3D
Ninja Gaiden
Street Fighter IV
It's motherfucking Ridge Racer!!!
Metal Gear Solid
Professor Layton
Samurai Warriors

*jizz in my pants*


----------



## punkrocklee (Jun 15, 2010)

this consol is so legen wait for it...


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## punkrocklee (Jun 15, 2010)

dary!!! tenchar


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!
> 
> Upcoming games for the 3DS:
> Kid Icarus Uprising 3D
> ...


You forgot to add 3D to everything and the game Capcom shown was Resident Evil not SFIV.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope the 3DS shits all over the other consoles out in the market right now. No offense but srsly. 3DS is the reason why they need a new Xbox and Playstation.  The DS has been out for 6 years without any sort of graphics improvements, only usability and size improvements. 6 years in real time is like 60 years in technology time. The 3DS is going to be fucking amazing. 

Also hoping that Monster Hunter Portable 3rd comes to the 3DS, even though I already have a PSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!
> 
> Upcoming games for the 3DS:
> Kid Icarus Uprising
> ...


 I actually wouldn't want to play any of those games.  Except for maybe Kid Icarus depending on what type of game it is.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Screenshots for each of the games announced at E3:



Graphics look superb!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

There really needs to be a Pikmin game for the 3DS.

Like, now.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 15, 2010)

So are there any legitimate pictures of the 3DS out yet? Haven't seen any ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Screenshots for each of the games announced at E3:
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics look superb!


 Looks alright. I might get Paper Mario.


Actually, scratch that, I won't be buying the 3DS. :taichou I want to use my DS forever!


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

Too bad, I wanted to see the 3D aspects of it. 

Ah well, still FREAKING STOKED for it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Paper Mario 3DS. Fucking epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

The paper is so 3D it gives you cuts.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!
> 
> Upcoming games for the 3DS:
> Kid Icarus Uprising
> ...



Time to get a fucking 3DS yo! HNNNNNNNNNNG!!!


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

Was the Kid Icarus game for 3DS? If so, :demgraphics


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Time to get a fucking 3DS yo! HNNNNNNNNNNG!!!



OH EM GEE FOR THE POKEMON GAMES RIGHT?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

demgraphics indeed.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Was the Kid Icarus game for 3DS? If so, :demgraphics


Yeah, it was the first game they announced.

Graphics are great.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> OH EM GEE FOR THE POKEMON GAMES RIGHT?



YES SURE. ANYTHING YOU SAY.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> YES SURE. ANYTHING YOU SAY.



WE WILL GET 3DS.

THEN WE'LL GET MGS.

THEN HNNNGGGGGGGG


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> WE WILL GET 3DS.
> 
> THEN WE'LL GET MGS.
> 
> THEN HNNNGGGGGGGG



IT"S GOING TO BE GLORIOUS!


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

I wanna know the price on this thing. 

AND WHEN DO WE GET IT?! Holiday next year, I bet.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

Stoked for 6th gen pokemon games.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> I wanna know the price on this thing.
> 
> *AND WHEN DO WE GET IT?! Holiday next year, I bet.*



I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 15, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!
> 
> Upcoming games for the 3DS:
> Kid Icarus Uprising
> ...



I think I can imagine what type of "game" that's going to be. Even if it's a fighter, it'll be something like "DoA: Beach Slap 3D".


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> IT"S GOING TO BE GLORIOUS!



AND THEN I CAN DIE HAPPY.



Roy said:


> I wanna know the price on this thing.
> 
> AND WHEN DO WE GET IT?! Holiday next year, I bet.



It'll probably be less $200. I'm calling $180. 



Stroev said:


> Stoked for 6th gen pokemon games.



But the 5th gen...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

*METAL GEAR IN 3DS!!* FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

WANT HARD!WANT HARD!WANT HARD!WANT HARD!WANT HARD!



*ITS LIKE I CAN ALMOST SEE THE 3D!!!* HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGH!!!!!


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)

wow awesome, that E3 conference was amazing. Anyway IGN has every 3DS game announced.

New Paper mario, mario kart, and star fox among others. Pretty awesome


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *METAL GEAR IN 3DS!!* FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> WANT HARD!WANT HARD!WANT HARD!WANT HARD!WANT HARD!
> 
> ...




Shoko your hard? 

Nintendo should make more Metal Gear games.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

The World said:


> Shoko your hard?
> 
> Nintendo should make more Metal Gear games.



Big Boss's FACE ALL UP IN MY GRILL! DO WANT


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

*WY WOULD ANYONE NOT WANT THIS!* YOU _KNOW_ Kojima is gonna bring out the BEST of the 3DS!


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2010)

Those graphics make PSP look so shit lol.


Definetly, definetly, _definetly_ getting this day 1.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm still trying to get over the fact that the Kid Icarus trailer is actually a 3DS game... It's mindblowing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> You forgot to add 3D to everything and the game Capcom shown was Resident Evil not SFIV.



Super Street Fighter IV was also announced.

Day one cop.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *METAL GEAR IN 3DS!!* FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> WANT HARD!WANT HARD!WANT HARD!WANT HARD!WANT HARD!
> 
> ...




What the heck is a metal gear?


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)

Legend of Zelda ocarina of time remake confirmed for 3DS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

AeroNin said:


> Legend of Zelda ocarina of time remake confirmed for 3DS



No way, really?


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

AeroNin said:


> Legend of Zelda ocarina of time remake confirmed for 3DS



Link?????


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

My balls just imploded.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

It's over, Nintendo won.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's over, Nintendo won.



It will be a curb stomp if Navi isn;t in the Zelda remake.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> It will be a curb stomp if Navi isn;t in the Zelda remake.



Navi is always needed, no matter what.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Navi is always needed, no matter what.



_Hey! Listen!_


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> _Hey! Listen!_



If you just listened to her...


----------



## Twilit (Jun 15, 2010)

So..online play.


Can we shitcan Friend Codes, Nintendo? Please? Seriously, if Nintendo used some sort of Gamertag online system, they would be victorious at life.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2010)

Twilit said:


> So..online play.
> 
> 
> Can we shitcan Friend Codes, Nintendo? Please? Seriously, if Nintendo used some sort of Gamertag online system, they would be victorious at life.



If Nintendo did a remake of pokemon snap with updated pokemon and such as well I would marry them for life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

OoT remake on 3DS? Seeing as how I never got around to beating the original that could be good.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 15, 2010)

Navi's fine so long as she's mute.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Microsoft and Sony should just give up.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2010)

How likely is it that the 3DS can be released this year?

I'm now sold. I want it so badly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

its not its next year at april i think


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2010)

It seemed pretty complete. With any luck we get it this holiday season.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> It seemed pretty complete. With any luck we get it this holiday season.



If it was, I would hope that they'd have announced _something_ about it.

Maybe at their roundtable?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

list of games so far I think from just the japanese devs

AQ Interactive

◦cubic ninja
Atlus

◦Etrian Odyssey
◦Shin Megami Tensei
◦Shin Megami Tensei: Persona
◦Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor

Capcom

◦Resident Evil Revelations
◦Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition (name not final)

Hudson Soft

◦Bomberman franchise
◦Deca Sports franchise
◦Kororinpa franchise

Konami

◦Baseball franchise
◦Contra franchise
◦Frogger franchise
◦Hideo Kojima's Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater 3D "The Naked Sample"
◦Winning Eleven franchise

Level-5

◦Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle (name not final)
Marvelous Entertainment

◦Harvest Moon 3D (name not final)
Namco Bandai Games

◦Dragon Ball franchise (name not final)
◦Gundam franchise (name not final)
◦Pac-man & Galaga (name not final)
◦Ridge Racer (name not final)
◦Super Robot franchise (name not final)

Sega

◦Sonic (name not final)
◦Super Monkey Ball (name not final)
Square Enix

◦Codename: Chocobo Racing 3D
◦Dragon Quest franchise
◦Final Fantasy franchise
◦Kingdom Hearts franchise

Tecmo Koei

◦Dead or Alive 3D (name not final)
◦Dynasty Warriors (name not final)
◦Ninja Gaiden (name not final)
◦Samurai Warriors 3D (name not final)

Takara Tomy

◦Lovely Lisa 3D
◦Naruto Shippuuden Action


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

I've seen some arguments online at couple other gaming sites and i lol @ them, they're like, "At least 3DS will not have any games even after 2 years pass".

Does anyone else find this hilarious, since 3DS is the only gaming portable device, and basically its like if the Wii was the only game console and all companies made games for it

and no the psp aint worth mentioning  @ that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

first MGS3D gameplay picture


----------



## dilbot (Jun 15, 2010)

what? A persona game was announced? for which system?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 15, 2010)

dilbot said:


> what? A persona game was announced? for which system?



3DS             .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

dilbot said:


> what? A persona game was announced? for which system?



Now you want it even more dont you?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2010)

you know what is delicious?

kojima himself is doing MGS3DS


----------



## dilbot (Jun 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> 3DS             .


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jun 15, 2010)

Aristides said:


> It will be a curb stomp if Navi isn;t in the Zelda remake.



Imagine Navi, In 3D. Telling you "hey listen" right in your face.

you cry knowing you can't crush it


----------



## Aristides (Jun 16, 2010)

Robot-Overlord said:


> Imagine Navi, In 3D. Telling you "hey listen" right in your face.
> 
> you cry knowing you can't crush it



I actually just woke up from such a nightmare...:amazed


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 16, 2010)

Are the graphics better than the normal DS?


----------



## Aristides (Jun 16, 2010)

Booya Kun said:


> Are the graphics better than the normal DS?



I don't even think it's a DS. It looks like it has graphics on par with Gamecube in some pics. It might be their new handheld with DS playability.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 16, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts port? SF4 port? Ocarina port? I completely skipped the entire DS generation but I think I'm definitely going to get a 3DS!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 16, 2010)

Aristides said:


> I don't even think it's a DS. It looks like it has graphics on par with Gamecube in some pics. It might be their new handheld with DS playability.



They look a little bit better than the Gamecube if anything...

Damn...

Paper Mario
Legend of Zelda
Kid Icarus
Animal Crossing
Super Monkey Ball
Sonic
Super Street Fighter 4
Metal Gear Solid
Kingdom Hearts

All I need is Kirby and Smash Brothers and I'm set.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 16, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> They look a little bit better than the Gamecube if anything...
> 
> Damn...
> 
> ...



The ones in bolded are definite games for me. Now to get a decent Metroid title and I'll be set for now.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 16, 2010)

Aristides said:


> I don't even think it's a DS. It looks like it has graphics on par with Gamecube in some pics. It might be their new handheld with DS playability.



It IS a new handheld, that much is pretty clear.


----------



## Aristides (Jun 16, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> It IS a new handheld, that much is pretty clear.



Yeah, the name just throws me off.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it just a port of MGS3 or what?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Is it hust a port of MGS3 or what?



I don't think so. I heard it's actually being developed. They wouldn't need to "develop" a port.  And Kojima himself is working on it as well.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 16, 2010)

So...can this play DS games as well?


----------



## Aristides (Jun 16, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> So...can this play DS games as well?



As far as we know, yes.

DS re playability should be a feature in the final product.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Is it just a port of MGS3 or what?



Probably an enhanced remake.



IsoloKiro said:


> So...can this play DS games as well?



Yes.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 16, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> first MGS3D gameplay picture



The graphics are surprisingly good compared to the original DS.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait to get a 3DS


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2010)

Any links to nintendo E3?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2010)

3DS graphic officially pwns psp.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

So after reading all the impressions from press and people that had hands on, I will pay anything when this comes out! I hate you Nintendo for doing this to me  Why did you have to announce so many awesome games! 



Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Kingdom Hearts port? SF4 port? Ocarina port? I completely skipped the entire DS generation but I think I'm definitely going to get a 3DS!



Kingdom Hearts is an entirely new game so its not a port  Same team that did Birth By Sleep on the PSP so you know it will be great.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 16, 2010)

You know what's really impressive, the 3DS has to render every image twice and still looks really good.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2010)

In b4 games that suck your dick in Japan

In 3D!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't care how much this thing is going to cost, i'm getting it...I just wonder what the launch games are going to be.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

What was that one movei, was it minority report? yeah i think nintendo will be like those machines that you get laid by


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> You know what's really impressive, the 3DS has to render every image twice and still looks really good.



And also the bottom screen stuff too, so its doing 3 images at once  But I am really surprised the games look this good.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Im betting the next one will have a built in harddrive, better 3d, better online, better graphics.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 16, 2010)

Sony better up their game .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope the price isn't too steep since they have loaded this thing with tech.

Though price isn't stopping me from picking this system up. I'm already sold.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 16, 2010)

Game Over Sony. 

Holy fuck. I'm definitely getting that, one way or another.


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

Graham looking at your set makes me want a Star Wars game on the 3DS  Imagine a lightsaber game or a Rogue Squadron game on the 3DS


----------



## KayleighCakes (Jun 17, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> 3DS graphic officially pwns psp.



Wtf, they do? 

God, I want one so baddddd.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> Graham looking at your set makes me want a Star Wars game on the 3DS  Imagine a lightsaber game or a Rogue Squadron game on the 3DS


Might be possible to see TFU 2 on the 3DS, considering Lucasarts did a port on the DS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2010)

Spent a good 45 minutes with the 3DS in the Nintendo Media Room today.  Here are some impressions.

- The depth it displayed was really nice and enhanced the experience a lot, especially with Nintendogs.  You really have to look at the screen dead-on in order to keep the depth visuals in sync or it will double up really quick.  It was pretty much the only issue I had with it.  

- Played an altered reality tech demo where you point the 3DS outside cameras on a card with a question mark.  Once everything is calibrated (which took a few seconds), the visuals it displayed were very very awesome.  The area around the box morphed as it expanded and contracted while targets were placed on the new contours recently made.  You move yourself around the area (literally moving myself around the stool where the card was placed) looking for the targets and shooting them with arrows.  The 3D depth again made the experience a lot better as it helped me navigate around the created contours and it really felt like there was an actual video game lump just showing up on the stool.  It even created a hole in the area where the card was where I had to move the 3DS over to find the last target.  It then generated a dragon (up to its neck) out of the hole where I had to position myself to shoot it in the mouth.  Once done, the dragon came to life and you had to shoot its neck parts several times before you could attack its head.  The dragon would lunge at your screen and I literally jumped several times to get out of its way while attempting to position myself around the stool to shoot its neck.  Very very cool.

- Played a game where the 3DS recognizes faces in front of it and puts them on balloons you get to shoot at.  Fucking awesome.

- Checked out the Snake Eater demo which was basically a real time cutscene where you have limited control of the camera.  #1 - graphically it looks better than the PS2 version #2 - Kojima and pals did an awesome job showcasing the 3D capabilities.  The fight scene with The Boss with all the petals flying around looked gorgeous.

- Checked out Resident Evil Revelations.  I would assume it was all prerendered cutscenes, but the 3D effect was impressive.  It allowed you to pause the action and zoom in on the scenes up close with limited camera movement.  Looks great.

- Mario Kart 3DS looked like a little step down from Mario Kart GC graphically, but again the depth created by the 3D made the game pop out tremendously.

- Watched a trailer of How to Train Your Dragon.  I'd argue the 3D effect looks much better on the 3DS screen versus in the movies and on a 3DTV.  It felt more natural, plus you have the luxury of not using glasses that impair the colors.

- Buttons felt really solid and less plasticky than a DS Lite or DSi.  Same goes for the d-pad.  The enlarged analog nub feels wonderful in comparison to the PSP one.

There were a couple other things, but I got lost in the fun of just looking at the 3DS screen.  Nintendo really has another money printer on their hands with this one.

Seriously... ALL OVER MY FACE NINTENDO!


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

I must get it.. 

But I don't wanna part with my money either.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2010)

How much do you all think it'll cost?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone else see this for the 3DS 



Ocarina of Time Remake Confirmed for 3DS.  This is the final nail in the coffin that has officially made me believe Nintendo has won this E3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

200$     max


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah. Nintendo was never one to overprice things. Although there might be a chance of them doing it because.. well, fuck. I plan on getting one day 1.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 17, 2010)

Ehhhhhh....I don't know. I can't see something that has all those bells and whistles going for anything under $200....


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

In the end it's all about pricing though. I know that if it goes over $200 I'll seriously rethink about buying it right away.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

You have no vision!


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

He has a point though. This is a lot of new tech they're selling. And so far it looks like it all works. Overpricing this would be very tempting for Nintendo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

They're competing with apple, so less then the iphone promise


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

Aren't iphones outragesly overpriced?


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

Indeed they are. That's why I stick with Android.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2010)

Probably $199, to have price parity with the iTouch.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2010)

As long as it doesn't go over 300, I'm buying it. If it does, then... I'll give it a few months to get cheap.


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

How much was the PSP in the US when it came out?


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

Dunno. My Nintendo-fanboyism prohibited me from buying one.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> How much was the PSP in the US when it came out?


$249

Exact same price as that retarded brother of psp called psp go.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2010)

Donkey Show said:


> Spent a good 45 minutes with the 3DS in the Nintendo Media Room today.  Here are some impressions.
> 
> 
> - Checked out Resident Evil Revelations.  I would assume it was all prerendered cutscenes, but the 3D effect was impressive.  It allowed you to pause the action and zoom in on the scenes up close with limited camera movement.  Looks great.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Holy shit!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

My guess is like 299.99$ brand new, maybe 249.99$ as a bundle. 

Games for it will definitely be 50 bucks I bet.

It IS backwards compatible with the DS right? 

Also, here's a good picture, one of the best I've seen of it so far:



Why does the camera look like the Ubisoft symbol


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 17, 2010)

$199 for the system, and $249 for a bundle with Kid Icarus.


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

^What? $50 extra for a game? No way.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm. I'm guessing around 250$. The graphics are amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't remember Nintendo ever coming out with a product priced too high. They usually stay on the lower end of pricing.

I'd say 199.99 at most. Probably more like 149.99.


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

Like CMX-fatty said.. Nintendo never overprices things. $200 max, but I'm hoping for $150.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

Really? If it's around 150~190, i'm getting for sho'


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm guessing around $180. That's the same price as the DSi XL is right now. And I doubt they'll go any lower than that or any higher than that for a handheld system like the 3DS.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

Some gaming site assume it will sell for $300...  

IDK GUYS this_ IS_ the future of gaming.


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

I could buy a PS3 with that.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Some gaming site assume it will sell for $300...
> 
> IDK GUYS this_ IS_ the future of gaming.



Damn yes.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 17, 2010)

I dont know. I think it's just a phase. However for every moment there's a counter movement. 

I give this whole gimmick crap a year and two and then the first trailer appears with a big "Fuck Casuals" at the end. Very much looking forward to that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Some gaming site assume it will sell for $300...
> 
> IDK GUYS this_ IS_ the future of gaming.



If it's going to be $300 I can't wait to see what the new Wii will be priced at.


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2010)

It can't possibly go for $300. Nintendo is still going to target the casual audience mainly, imo. Casual audience doesn't spend several hundred dollars like hardcore does.


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2010)

Now I wish Pokemon was on the 3DS


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2010)

Nintendo aren't going to come out with a high price like that considering that they have been pretty cheap from the get go with all their products this generation and how well that's served them.

If it is around £150 then i'll get one at launch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

If this is 299.99 I'd rather buy an XBOX 360. At least then I'll be able to play cool FPS.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jun 17, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> 3DS graphic officially pwns psp.



Yeah, it pwns now the psp in graphics after 6 years 



I will buy 3DS if the Kingdom hearts game is good enough!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not much of a handheld guy, but I'm sure as hell gettin' it, even if the 3D blows. Have you seen the effin' line-up!?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll be getting the 3DS for Metal Gear.. so I hoping it's a release tittle!


----------



## Aristides (Jun 17, 2010)

Man I'm dying for a new fire emblem for this system.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 17, 2010)

Aristides said:


> Man I'm dying for a new fire emblem for this system.



I'm dying for a new fire emblem for* any *system


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 17, 2010)

A new real Fire Emblem with some effort put into it would make me fangasm soooo much.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

Im not getting it until their second version, which will be sexier. I made a mistake by getting the ugly grey DS.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, speaking of ugly DS's, am I the only one that doesn't like the dual-colour designs? I just want a DS with all sides black or white.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

The dual colour looks pretty silly, just make a simple gloss black and be done with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

Dual color is for flaming queers since the 80s.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 17, 2010)

lol handhelds


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

Ipod touch can go suck it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

But the iPod comes with a cool music store. :33


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 17, 2010)

And a touch screen!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

iPhone/iPod touch > regular DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd like to see the games for this supposed iPod. :taichou


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

As a gaming machine you white headphone loving douches


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 17, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> iPhone/iPod touch > regular DS.



DVDs > Cassettes


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Internal harddrive


3 pages of 3DS to DS game comparisons


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like to see the games for this supposed iPod. :taichou






Ennoea said:


> As a gaming machine you white headphone loving douches


Better than it still. 

Alright, it has some games that are just as fun as DS games and combined with the convenience it's awesomesauce. The graphics are also better.



mystictrunks said:


> DVDs > Cassettes


lol. True.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Better than it still.
> 
> Alright, it has some games that are just as fun as DS games and combined with the convenience it's awesomesauce. The graphics are also better.
> 
> ...


Not imressed by dat performance. :taichou

I was impressed with that OnLive game thing. I had forgotten all about that service. If it actually worked that shit could be epic. I could play XBOX 360 games on my mother-fucking cell phone.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2010)

*chocobo racing 3D.*

they sold me.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2010)

I came buckets. 

[YOUTUBE]5D92S9unF88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I came buckets.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5D92S9unF88[/YOUTUBE]



wow even though you can't exactly get the full 3d effect, you still get the impression that it works. well that or i'd like to imagine how amazing the swirl of bees would be


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

That video has a hrd time showcasing the 3D effect... but obviously. Even if the game didn't have full 3D, seriously look at the graphics on the thing. That's second only to next gen, and barely, considering it's a handheld.

Also, yeah, the pricing gesture I made before was wrong. I change my mind. 249.99$ Is what I'm thinking it is as a bundle with a single game, maybe a single 3D movie? Who knows.

But This is what I'd love:
Gotcha Force
Legend of Zelda(Even though I strongly dislike previous installations)
Kid Icarus
Super Monkey Ball
Sonic
Kingdom Hearts
Pokemon

Some others I can't think of currently... maybe a Megaman? Some good 'ol Metroid? Maybe old games converted into 3D, like Tetris? O.O


----------



## Awesome (Jun 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I came buckets.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5D92S9unF88[/YOUTUBE]



Fucking hell, it looks better than the original. Buying day one.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Echo% said:


> That video has a hrd time showcasing the 3D effect... but obviously. Even if the game didn't have full 3D, seriously look at the graphics on the thing. That's second only to next gen, and barely, considering it's a handheld.
> 
> Also, yeah, the pricing gesture I made before was wrong. I change my mind. 249.99$ Is what I'm thinking it is as a bundle with a single game, maybe a single 3D movie? Who knows.
> 
> ...


That would be so weird if their handheld console cost more than their home console lol. Considering it's Nintendo, I think hope it will be $199.99 at the most.

But yeah,  the graphics on that thing look amazing and the games are going to be awesome in 3D, and it even has an analog stick now. Oh, let's not forget that the game cards can hold 2GB of data now (that's more than the PSP's 1.8GB UMDs). Maybe with this Nintendo will finally be able to attract hardcore games to their DS platform. I'm definitely getting this thing the day it comes out (since it will be sold out otherwise lol).


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm getting it day one as well, and what's thrilling is the color choice.. Cobalt/Onyx is a great combination in my opinion, and I think since it was revealed like that, that will be the first released version?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like to see the games for this supposed iPod. :taichou



The best game on the iPhone is Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. Which is a port of a DS game, go figure. The second best is probably Chaos Rings, which is the only RPG on the thing worth bothering with. Almost everything else, especially all the popular stuff like Doodle Jump, Angry Birds, Hookchamp, Canabalt, Trenches etc etc, are basically flash games you actually have to pay for.  Other than those flashgames, there's a whole heap of twin-stick shooters. Like, hundreds of the buggers.

How an iPhone is a better gaming machine than the DS is beyond me. Chaos Rings is utter crap compared to the likes of Dragon Quest IX. The iPhone gets  FFI and FFII with updated graphics, the DS gets FFIII and FFIV with the entire games built from the ground up. The iPhone gets Castle of Magic, the DS gets New Super Mario Bros. The iPhone gets Mecho Wars, the DS gets Advance Wars. The iPhone gets Highborn, the DS gets Fire Emblem. I could go on, but I think the message is clear - the difference in quality between the games on the iPhone and the games on the DS are easily apparent. Better graphics, it may have. But it still doesn't mask the fact that almost every game on the App Store is either made by amateurs or is a half-arsed effort or port. No big name developer takes the iPhone seriously, especially thanks to Gameloft ripping off every game you can think of - from RE5 to God of War - and all Capcom and Square Enix are doing is putting their old games they've already made millions out of on the App Store for a quick buck more.

The iPhone has a few decent games, but nowhere near as many as the DS...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

best picture I've seen thus far, also, are these actual pictures of 3DS games?

Animal Crossing:


Kingdom Hearts:


Nintendogs+Cats:


EDIT: Do you guys think adjusting the slider will have a toll on battery-life?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The best game on the iPhone is Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. Which is a port of a DS game, go figure. The second best is probably Chaos Rings, which is the only RPG on the thing worth bothering with. Almost everything else, especially all the popular stuff like Doodle Jump, Angry Birds, Hookchamp, Canabalt, Trenches etc etc, are basically flash games you actually have to pay for.  Other than those flashgames, there's a whole heap of twin-stick shooters. Like, hundreds of the buggers.
> 
> How an iPhone is a better gaming machine than the DS is beyond me. Chaos Rings is utter crap compared to the likes of Dragon Quest IX. The iPhone gets  FFI and FFII with updated graphics, the DS gets FFIII and FFIV with the entire games built from the ground up. The iPhone gets Castle of Magic, the DS gets New Super Mario Bros. The iPhone gets Mecho Wars, the DS gets Advance Wars. The iPhone gets Highborn, the DS gets Fire Emblem. I could go on, but I think the message is clear - the difference in quality between the games on the iPhone and the games on the DS are easily apparent. Better graphics, it may have. But it still doesn't mask the fact that almost every game on the App Store is either made by amateurs or is a half-arsed effort or port. No big name developer takes the iPhone seriously, especially thanks to Gameloft ripping off every game you can think of - from RE5 to God of War - and all Capcom and Square Enix are doing is putting their old games they've already made millions out of on the App Store for a quick buck more.
> 
> The iPhone has a few decent games, but nowhere near as many as the DS...


Really not as bad as you make it out and not to mention you leave out a lot of games. And that RPG comment is flat out wrong, no offense. I can't tell you how many times the iPhone has gotten me through a boring day of waiting or lectures. Even though a lot of the games may not have the same depth as _some_ DS games (by some I mean the minority of DS games) they are good enough to keep an average person entertained and the convenience they bring by being on a phone that also happens to be an all-purpose media player is something the DS just can't match. And while shooters may not be the best genera for the platform, the games that do work for the iPhone work well and are really fun to play. Besides, iPhone handles shooters far better than the DS lol. 

Furthermore, the iPhone just has the plain potential to be a better gaming device than the DS because of it's better graphics chip, 3-axis accelerometer, compass, and soon-to-be 3-axis gyroscope which will make the iPhone a six-axis gaming controller. Remember that developers just started developing on the iPhone a little less than two years ago and are just starting to get a good feel for the platform. With 100 million devices sold, developers surely aren't going to let that potential market slip away from them.

As for that flash comment, you act like a lot of the DS games aren't flash games that you pay for. Have you seen the DS' catalog? Just like the iPhone, the crap far outweighs the jewels. 

Mind that I'm not talking about the 3DS, just the DS Lite/DSi.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2010)

In my humble opinion...

3DS > PS3 Slim > PS3 > DS Lite > 360 Slim > 360 > iPhone/Touch > Hacked PSP > PS2 > DSi XL > Original DS > Gamecube > original PSP > xbox

It's biased, but they all are. Just how I See things... I'm putting high hopes on the 3DS...


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> It also depends on what you mean by "best" since casual games are what both the DS and iPhone excel at. If we're going by how entertaining the casual games are, I'd say the iPhone's accelerometer and capacitive touch screen gives the DS a run for its money.



The hardware might, but- Wait, WHAT? Metroid Prime Hunters is a casual game? Grand Theft Auto Chinatown Wars is a casual game? Dementium 2 is a casual game? Professor Layton is a casual game? Fire Emblem is a casual game? Do you even own a DS? Casual games on the DS are like like of that Imagine series and the Dr Kawashima games. Some are "bridge" titles, games that aren't casual but can be played by casual gamers, but that's not exactly what I'd call the DS excelling at.



> Those are this week's top selling iPhone games. I'd suggest you go look to the all-time sales like you are using for the DS. The iPhone's hardware adds functionality that isn't present in the flash versions of those games anyways btw.



Um, no it doesn't. Canabalt is identical to the flash version. So is Crash the Castle and Fragger. Even that Magic Unicorn game is a direct port. 



> I'm not denying that the iPhone has some serious problems as a game platform, I'm just saying that it has potential and a lot of the games on it are fun to play for a lot of people.



No... What you are just saying is, in your own words, "iPhone > DS". Which is bollocks. The iPhone is a phone that can play games. Even the most expensive-to-develop game, Chaos Rings, is so low-risk that Square Enix probably only needed to 200 sales before they started making a profit. The iPhone may one day be more than just a successful N-Gage, but it isn't yet. None of the developers that matter (like Capcom, Konami, Square Enix and the like) actually view the thing as a viable platform worth the effort yet. Why else do they only put ports of games they've already milked to death, give the project to Gameloft to make or develop relatively small games that cost very little to develop?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

Lyra said:


> The hardware might, but- Wait, WHAT? Metroid Prime Hunters is a casual game? Grand Theft Auto Chinatown Wars is a casual game? Dementium 2 is a casual game? Professor Layton is a casual game? Fire Emblem is a casual game? Do you even own a DS? Casual games on the DS are like like of that Imagine series and the Dr Kawashima games. Some are "bridge" titles, games that aren't casual but can be played by casual gamers, but that's not exactly what I'd call the DS excelling at.


I would call it that, since the whole scheme behind the DS is a gimmick in the first place and most games are played casually, not referring to Metroid Prime or Chinatown Wars (iPhone also has CW) or w/e. Also, I said their area of expertise are casual games, I didn't say that those were the only types of games on the platform. If you look at the DS catalog the majority of the games would be what you would consider casual. And some of the best selling and best received are also what you would consider casual (Scribblenaughts, Brain Age, Nintendogs, etc). 




> Um, no it doesn't. Canabalt is identical to the flash version. So is Crash the Castle and Fragger. Even that Magic Unicorn game is a direct port.


I was referring to games like Doodle Jump and Angry Bird. I'm not denying that some are just plain ports, but most of those games aren't that popular anyways.



> No... What you are just saying is, in your own words, "iPhone > DS". Which is bollocks. The iPhone is a phone that can play games. Even the most expensive-to-develop game, Chaos Rings, is so low-risk that Square Enix probably only needed to 200 sales before they started making a profit. The iPhone may one day be more than just a successful N-Gage, but it isn't yet. None of the developers that matter (like Capcom, Konami, Square Enix and the like) actually view the thing as a viable platform worth the effort yet. Why else do they only put ports of games they've already milked to death, give the project to Gameloft to make or develop relatively small games that cost very little to develop?


iPhone > DS is true. When I posted that I wasn't referring only to the gameplay. 

Did I ever say that it was more than a successful N-Gage right now? No, my whole point from a purely gaming perspective is that the iPhone has the potential to be better than the DS and going off of less than two years of developer support isn't a good way to judge the platform. This is something new, a type of platform that we've never seen before, and developers and Apple are still working to improve it for the future. One of the problems is that Apple has not had any competition in its market of the gaming space, but I'm sure that the competition from M$' new mobile XBL platform will help progress this new platform of gaming. We're already starting to see that with Apple announcing Game Center, the first first-party mobile gaming social network, something Sony can't even claim.

Anyways, I don't disagree with you that much, I just have a more optimistic view of the iPhone's, and smartphones in general's, gaming future. So, we can agree to disagree where we disagree.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the iPhone is fun to pick up and play, and is a good multimedia machine, and the DS is also fun, and has different games and better name-brand ones that older Nintendo fans would like... but both cater to a similar audience, only poking at slightly different interests, one leaning more towards gaming and the other leaning more towards media as a whole.

Maybe?


----------



## TheWon (Jun 18, 2010)

Are we arguing about Nintendo's gaming handheld and Apple's Phone device. Nintendo just prove that no matter what. You will always want a Pure Gaming Device! People will buy a Iphone to use the phone, and maybe play games. Then those same people will also buy a 3DS to play games. Sony is the one in trouble since the are trying to do both. They can't beat Nintendo in gaming, and can't beat Apple with the other features.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 18, 2010)

I*phone* is a fucking phone... you can't argue about that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2010)

iPhone with OnLive on it is a fuckin' XBOX 360.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2010)

meh, i have better communication with my 3DS so thats much better


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Nova said:


> meh, i have better communication with my 3DS so thats much better



wut. Tell me it's wishful thinking, or give me your address so I can kill you and steal it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 18, 2010)

Iphone better than DS as a game platform 0_0 wow I been away from the boards a little to long.

For one I think hardcore gamers will love the DS a lot more than the iphone simply because of the control options. Iphone is limited to just touch. I have yet to see a RPG on Iphone that rivals the following DS RPG titles;

Chrono Trigger
Dragon quest (4,5,6 and 9)
Final fantasy 3 and 4
Sands of Destruction
Phantasy Star Zero

There are more, these are the ones I been playing for a while now. Now in terms of hardware? well that is just obvious when the 3G / 3GS were released but we all know hardware is not everything (PSP?) and when the 3DS comes out it will have no problem competing against high end graphic platforms. 

Plus the biggest fault against apple is the fact they themselves do not make games nor market the system as a game machine. The DS world wide sales right now are above PS2 and I think the 3DS will eclipse the DS 0_0


Plus it only took DS two years when it released and became a huge success.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I would call it that, since the whole scheme behind the DS is a gimmick in the first place and most games are played casually, not referring to Metroid Prime or Chinatown Wars (iPhone also has CW) or w/e. Also, I said their area of expertise are casual games, I didn't say that those were the only types of games on the platform. If you look at the DS catalog the majority of the games would be what you would consider casual. And some of the best selling and best received are also what you would consider casual (Scribblenaughts, Brain Age, Nintendogs, etc).



Yes, the iPhone has Chinatown Wars. A port of the PSP game, no less. Which was a port of the DS game. See the theme going on here? The only good non-casual games on the iPhone are ports and even then those games are almost always hampered by a complete lack of physical buttons.

Actually, no. The Brain Age and Nintendogs games are the only "best selling" casual games on the DS. The rest are more fulfilling games, as I listed earlier. The DS's expertise is not within casual games, but *all* kinds of games. It still has a ridiculously huge developer base devoted to the best of "hardcore" gaming. Just because there's an equally large developer base that are only interested in making a quick buck by releasing fodder casual titles for the dimwitted doesn't change the fact that the most popular games on the DS are for people who didn't just start gaming three weeks ago.

As for Scribblenauts being a casual game, you're evidently still ignoring the "bridge titles" as Nintendo called them. Scribblenauts is one of those such titles. It's far from an actual casual game.



> I was referring to games like Doodle Jump and Angry Bird. I'm not denying that some are just plain ports, but most of those games aren't that popular anyways.



They've been in the top 25 for a few weeks now, so I fail to see how they're not that popular.



> iPhone > DS is true. When I posted that I wasn't referring only to the gameplay.



What else matters besides gameplay? The PSP has better hardware, yet it fails compared to the DS. The Game Gear had better hardware than the Gameboy, but it still failed. Nintendo has always been known to run relatively weak hardware in preference for making gameplay the best it can be.

In fact, the 3DS is the first time they've ever released a handheld with hardware capabilities that surpass the competition.



> Did I ever say that it was more than a successful N-Gage right now? No, my whole point from a purely gaming perspective is that the iPhone has the potential to be better than the DS and going off of less than two years of developer support isn't a good way to judge the platform. This is something new, a type of platform that we've never seen before, and developers and Apple are still working to improve it for the future. One of the problems is that Apple has not had any competition in its market of the gaming space, but I'm sure that the competition from M$' new mobile XBL platform will help progress this new platform of gaming. We're already starting to see that with Apple announcing Game Center, the first first-party mobile gaming social network, something Sony can't even claim.



You really need to stop this, y'know. Trying to claim Apple's superiority over Nintendo is one thing, but now you're trying to bring Microsoft and Sony into this as well? I mean, fuck, it almost sounds like you're trying to compare Apple's Game Center to PSN and Xbox Live! 

The iPhone does indeed have the potential to one day surpass the DS. But guess what? The 3DS will be out by March and the DS will slowly die. The impressive bar that the DS set will be raised and the iPhone will be set back further as it now tries to compete with even better competition. It doesn't matter how great the potential is for the iPhone to surpass the DS because in less than a year the DS will be left in the dust.



> Anyways, I don't disagree with you that much, I just have a more optimistic view of the iPhone's, and smartphones in general's, gaming future. So, we can agree to disagree where we disagree.



Hey, I already said the iPhone has great potential in the future. But it's not there now. There's a tonne they'll need to change, especially how the App Store works, before developers even consider working with the iPhone properly. No developer is going to bother spending hundreds upon thousands or even millions of dollars developing a game on the iPhone when the only way they're going to make the money back is by selling the game at 59p and making it a one-button-gameplay deal.

When the core audience for the iPhone's gaming becomes more open to putting down real money for real games, then the App Store might become a gaming behemoth worthy of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Big Three. Who knows, maybe the fad will die before the iPhone really takes off. Right now, however, the iPhone is nothing more than a more popular N-Gage.

When it comes to games, DS > iPhone. No question.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, hey, welcome to the 3DS thread, come debate iPhone and DS. 

Shut up. (I tried a healthy neutral "we all win" comment and that didn't work)


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> iPhone with OnLive on it is a fuckin' XBOX 360.



You haven't played OnLive have you.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2010)

So sexy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm just glad Nintendo is stepping up their game after their big success, next gen they should be caught up or around the ps4/xbox 3D 720 Super HD in terms of power.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 19, 2010)

I hadn't even noticed the Start, Select, and Home! 

I just hope that stick isn't the PSP nub all over again.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> I hadn't even noticed the Start, Select, and Home!
> 
> I just hope that stick isn't the PSP nub all over again.



Neither had I until that picture. The design is great! The power button is in such a position that no ones hand should brush against it. 

Also, the nub is way different I heard.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2010)

Dat 3DS


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 19, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So sexy.


I want my 3DS in that colour.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 20, 2010)

Lyra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god. pek

That thing looks like it's a super finger print magnet though. And it'll be a sin to try and cover that thing up with cases, but it's worse when it gets scratched up.

Thank god for Zagg .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2010)

is that an analog or a big ass button?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 20, 2010)

Analog stick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2010)

Now just how is that going to be comfortable?


----------



## RebornMyth (Jun 20, 2010)

Whaaa....It prints money....


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Now just how is that going to be comfortable?



Why wouldn't it be comfortable?

Unless your thumb is now completely dislocated due to the retarded-ass psp analog stick I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2010)

Remember trying to use the gamecube directional buttons?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Now just how is that going to be comfortable?



Because it is. I would know.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jun 20, 2010)

That thing is going to be a beast coupled with returning video game franchises the DS looks to shit on the PSP _again_.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm sure Sony will have some "innovation" up their sleeve next year. Just like the _revolutionary _Move.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure Sony will have some "innovation" up their sleeve next year. Just like the _revolutionary _Move.



*obligatory Sony rep from DS*

Hey now, don't make fun of the disco stick.  The Move is good!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

Gil said:


> That thing is going to be a beast coupled with returning video game franchises the DS looks to shit on the PSP _again_.



Sorry to say this, but, the PSP 2000 shits on the original DS bro. 

+ps1 games.
+genesis games
+psp games
+gameboy/advanced games
+Super Nintendo Games
+Extremely modable

If it's not hacked it's a piece of shit, but hack that baby and it's full of win.

Of course now, the 3DS just blows it out of the water because it's got better, NEWER games.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm hoping for the orange. It's my favorite color after all. This shade even matches my car perfectly


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 20, 2010)

I can never get over the hilarity of the argument that the PSP is better because it can be hacked to play old Nintendo games. 

Which of course you can do with the DS too no problem with one of those nifty carts like the R4.

But if all you want is to do emulation stuff on a portable, I would buy this way before I bought a PSP:


----------



## Memos (Jun 20, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> I can never get over the hilarity of the argument that the PSP is better because it can be hacked to play old Nintendo games.
> 
> Which of course you can do with the DS too no problem with one of those nifty carts like the R4.
> 
> But if all you want is to do emulation stuff on a portable, I would buy this way before I bought a PSP:



I want that thing so bad. I wouldn't use it much and I wouldn't pay that much for it but I still want it. Looks so sweet.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, same. The Game Boy Micro is still my favorite design for a handheld, and that thing is essentially a GBM you can load up with every retro game you could want and more.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

Although very few, there ARE some PSP titles worth hacking for, not to mention the PSPs popularity allows for ever more customizable themes and other widgets. People have modded it to have a touch screen and a second analog nub, so really.. I don't see your point. It's not just "old nintendo games" it's a lot more than that, a WHOLE lot more. But, close-minded fans of anything(Sony, Nintendo, Microsoft) won't listen to anything like that.

If you aren't into hacking then that thing is a sleek alternative though, it's definitely sexy


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> ...allows for ever more customizable themes and other widgets.


People actually care about pointless crap like that?  



Echo% said:


> People have modded it to have a touch screen and a second analog nub...


Why on earth would you spend that time, effort, and money?

For the same price and no effort you could get a DS _and_ one of those nifty emulator portables. I mean I guess if you got lots of money and already have a DS than that's different, but otherwise that seems like a strange solution.

There are just a lot of sexy devices I'd rather spend that kind of money on. Waiting on the next gen iPod Touch and I really want a Flip camera. The DS has me covered for games.

Also, _*Super Scribblenauts*_.


----------



## firefist (Jun 20, 2010)

is the price already known?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

> People actually care about pointless crap like that?



Some people do, it adds a level of customization that makes it more yours. Gotta problem? 



> Why on earth would you spend that time, effort, and money?


You seriously assume it takes that long and costs that much? My PSP could play every type of game I listed, and it was free. My friend Dil and I rigged his psp to have a second nub... it took about three hours, and made FPS playable on the PSP, plus allowed for other games to have more customization.. we didn't have to buy anything except an extra nub, and I guess a screwdriver.



> For the same price and no effort you could get a DS _and_ one of those nifty emulator portables.


Uh... a PSP sells for around 120, and on amazon you can find it for less. So no, you can't.



> I mean I guess if you got lots of money and already have a DS than that's different, but otherwise that seems like a strange solution.


I suppose if your assumptions were correct in the first place I would agree with you..



> There are just a lot of sexy devices I'd rather spend that kind of money on. Waiting on the next gen iPod Touch and I really want a Flip camera. The DS has me covered for games.


My only point was the PSP can play more types of games than the DS, has more options and things to fool around with, and can essentially do whatever you want for roughly the same price.

Nah the price isn't known, most people are thinking somewhere in the two hundreds though.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2010)

Echo% said:


> My only point was the PSP can play more types of games than the DS, has more options and things to fool around with, and can essentially do whatever you want for roughly the same price.



So you tell me and Suzuku to shut up with our debate over iPhone vs. DS, yet now you're having one of your own over PSP vs. DS?

Typical.


----------



## Laxus (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice little interview with Cammie dunaway about 3DS and stuff: 

Cammie looks better with her long hair.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 20, 2010)

*Nintendo 3DS!!!!!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDYzvk1MedM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2010)

If this thing is priced around 250 or under then I'm definitely getting it on launch. Graphics on this thing looks amazing.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 20, 2010)

TheWon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDYzvk1MedM[/YOUTUBE]



Honestly, if I ever go to E3, I'd probably spend more time trying to get phone numbers than fool around with the games and systems. :WOW

I doubt it'll go over Wii's original $250 price tag. I hope. I'm definitely getting this thing on Launch day. Black/Red looks _gorgeous_.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 20, 2010)

Lyra said:


> So you tell me and Suzuku to shut up with our debate over iPhone vs. DS, yet now you're having one of your own over PSP vs. DS?
> 
> Typical.



HEY. I'M ON A DIFFERENT TIER THAN YOU ARE. I CAN JUDGE YOU BUT YOU CAN'T JUDGE ME.  

No, not really. It's actually pretty hypocritical, I apologize for that.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 21, 2010)

Enough with the PSP and DS war. Both has their positives and negatives. Ok?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 21, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Enough with the PSP and DS war. Both has their positives and negatives. Ok?



Actually, the psp has that black kid doing their commercials, and is therefore by default the lesser handheld.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ Truth.

Lord, I hate that kid. Doesn't help that he plays a complete dick in whatever he does.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 21, 2010)

Echo% said:


> My only point was the PSP can play more types of games than the DS, has more options and things to fool around with, and can essentially do whatever you want for roughly the same price.



And my only point is that for all that trying so hard, the DS is still better outta da box. But that's cool, PSP has Marcus and .

/thread


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

> If it's not hacked it's a piece of shit


How so?

Also the 3DS has so many features. @_@


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

The 3DS and it's many features, graphics, and games have won my heart <3


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

3DS <3

I did like the PSP over the DS. I hacked my PSP though


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 21, 2010)

> is that an analog or a big ass button?


Neither. It's the knob to adjust the 3D, so you can turn it all the way up or down.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> 3DS <3
> 
> I did like the PSP over the DS. I hacked my PSP though


We are in a similar boat. 



Usubaa said:


> Neither. It's the knob to adjust the 3D, so you can turn it all the way up or down.


No.. that's an analog stick. The slider is on the top part of the 3DS, on the right.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 21, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> Neither. It's the knob to adjust the 3D, so you can turn it all the way up or down.



lol......ha......mwahahahaha


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2010)

Only got my PSP for Dissidia, Birth by Sleep, Peace Walker, Monster Hunter and Crisis Core... Never really noticed anything else that'd rock my socks, so to speak.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 21, 2010)

*Reggie Fils-Aime:*


> The one thing, for sure, is that we will launch in all of our major markets by March 31, 2011.



Just in time for my birthday.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

OH SHIT. My birthday too. O.O


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 21, 2010)

> lol......ha......mwahahahahap


You'll realize the folly of your laughter once the machine releases and pwns you all.

So... why couldn't they put the extra control option underneath the X,Y,A,B buttons again?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> You'll realize the folly of your laughter once the machine releases and pwns you all.
> 
> So... why couldn't they put the extra control option underneath the X,Y,A,B buttons again?



Because no one likes to switch between controlling with an analog stick to pressing buttons that quickly, unless you're playing an FPS.


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 21, 2010)

> Because no one likes to switch between controlling with an analog stick to pressing buttons that quickly, unless you're playing an FPS.


lol I was referring to FPS anyways.
Well, you're only going to be using one direction control option (either the analog or d-pad) at a time, unless you have two left thumbs.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> lol I was referring to FPS anyways.
> Well, you're only going to be using one direction control option (either the analog or d-pad) at a time, unless you have two left thumbs.



Exactly. So the DS doesn't throw the analog stick under the buttons like the PSP because it hurts your thumb, and they allow for other types of games to be created instead


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 21, 2010)

> Exactly. So the DS doesn't throw the analog stick under the buttons like the PSP because it hurts your thumb, and they allow for other types of games to be created instead


No, the same games that were on the PSP are also available on the 3DS. Analog or D-pad it's still a control pad, and putting one for the left thumb and one for the right creates way more possibilities than two for the left. The former simply gives you a choice, but the latter introduces a whole genre of gaming (FPS)


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> No, the same games that were on the PSP are also available on the 3DS. Analog or D-pad it's still a control pad, and putting one for the left thumb and one for the right creates way more possibilities than two for the left. The former simply gives you a choice, but the latter introduces a whole genre of gaming (FPS)



And, FPS play very well on the PSP, right?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

That's taboo to speak of Echo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Oops.


----------



## Usubaa (Jun 21, 2010)

> And, FPS play very well on the PSP, right?


I'm saying the PSP and 3DS pretty much have the same control schemes and they're both doing it wrong. Just Ctrl+C the Analog Stick to under the X,Y,A,B and you can play FPS's.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

Usubaa said:


> I'm saying the PSP and 3DS pretty much have the same control schemes and they're both doing it wrong. Just Ctrl+C the Analog Stick to under the X,Y,A,B and you can play FPS's.



The problem is, who the fuck wants to play an FPS on the 3DS? 

I don't. I want intuitive awesome games, not FPS that I can play on my PS3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

Shooters and fighters are just something that don't belong on the handheld.


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

2D fighters work great on handhelds.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2010)

I think fighters are great on handhelds personally, and I can't wait to see the 3D version of Super Street Fighter IV on the 3DS


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Shooters are just something that don't belong on the handheld.


This. 



Sephiroth said:


> Fighters are just something that don't belong on the handheld.


I WILL CUT YOU. 

​


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> fighters are just something that don't belong on the handheld.



Dude, fighters are awesome on handhelds, where did you get this idea?

The thing is, handheld or not it's still a game, and as long as they are capable, they can do it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2010)

Because the controls are very very inaccurate for most.

*Thinks of Darkstalkers Chronicle*





Nmaster64 said:


> ​



That's not even a fighting game.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Nodonn (Jun 22, 2010)

We'll be getting it before the end of march <3


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 22, 2010)

:dathandheld


----------



## delirium (Jun 22, 2010)

Jump Ultimate gave me hope in fighters for handhelds. It had little complexity gameplay wise. But on a casual level it was hours of fun. It moved smoothly and was very responsive. Add a little depth and balance and you could have had something semi competitive.

SSFIV 3DS could be interesting. If they can retain the same feeling of the arcades/consoles but condensed in your hands, it'd blow the iPhone's SFIV out of the water. You could actually hit up practice mode and work on links or wherever you're at unlike the broken bullshit on the iPhone allowing impossible combos you can't do in the original game.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 22, 2010)

Jump Ultimate was the greatest game for the DS. Still play it to this day.


----------



## delirium (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't touched it in forever. But I keep it around for if I ever get back into it. I lost all the characters I unlocked and it made me give up a little since it was such a pain in the ass to try and get them all back to rebuild my decks  Are there still people who wifi? I always love when people say, "No Big 3 and no CBing " or when they scream "He's just spamming he has no skillz" but really they're just getting zoned by Taikoubou


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> That's not even a fighting game.



Brawlers are the _epitome_ of the fighting genre.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 22, 2010)

If they did a remake of SSBM for the 3DS it would be epic. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Or maybe an all new SSB? Like... Super Smash Bros On The Move or something... I know my name sounds retarded, but seriously. That'd be really cool. maybe they could put in G Red this time


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

I think thats where SSB is going to be headed from now on tbh.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

I think that'd be awesome personally.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sold. NRGHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 22, 2010)

Nah, I'd prefer if Smash was a one-time-per-console deal.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

That could still work on a handheld though, why would we neglect it?


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 23, 2010)

Smash on a handheld will always be a good idea.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2010)

Only if the online was good, no need to rush it like they did SSBB and fuck up online


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 23, 2010)

FF6 remake plox Nintendo? In 3D.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2010)

Hopefully it will come out during the holiday season.

Though the fact it is probably going to cost as much as a 360 sucks. I will still buy one though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Nah, I'd prefer if Smash was a one-time-per-console deal.



I agree with this, smash brothers need to feel special.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> FF6 remake plox Nintendo? In 3D.



Final Fantasy VI. With the Agito engine.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2010)

FF8        .


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll take both. 

Just no FF7 plz.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 26, 2010)

Any FF remake up till 7 would be fine.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm quickly realizing that there are just as many retarded people who try too hard to hate something as there are retarded fanboys who support it 

If they remade FFVII to be an Action RPG, that'd be cool. And include Advent Children as an epilogue of sorts, thatd be neat as well.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 26, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'm quickly realizing that there are just as many retarded people who try too hard to hate something as there are retarded fanboys who support it
> 
> If they remade FFVII to be an Action RPG, that'd be cool. And include Advent Children as an epilogue of sorts, thatd be neat as well.



Hell no. If they ever remake Final Fantasy VII, the only thing they should do is add and update stuff - obviously update the in-game graphics and cutscenes, update the background information and flashbacks to account for the new canon introduced in Crisis Core, add more weapons, accessories, Materia, items, more side quests and places to explore, more enemies and optional bosses (like Genesis, as an example).


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Hell no. If they ever remake Final Fantasy VII, the only thing they should do is add and update stuff - obviously update the in-game graphics and cutscenes, update the background information and flashbacks to account for the new canon introduced in Crisis Core, add more weapons, accessories, Materia, items, more side quests and places to explore, more enemies and optional bosses (like Genesis, as an example).


... Maybe. But remaking a game simply for graphics is just retarded as shit. If they're going to remake a good game, they should try to tackle a different genre with it, be different for once. I only say action RPG because the fast paced scenes in Advent Children and that were shown in things like the mini OVA for FFVII and even in games like Dissidia isn't possible of seeing in something like a turn based RPG> Nothing wrong with Turn Based RPGs, but with such a huge fanbase such as FFVIIs, they could make a solid, awesome, fast paced, really epic remake of it with aspects of things like Kingdom Hearts, God of War, Devil May Cry, etc. Then they could add new quests, bosses, places, and enemies, keep the canon and stuff, show flashbacks. 

A remake should be to pay homage to the original game but show off a brand new game... not to simply rerelease the game with a few updates, that's what PSN and XBL is for.

Of course a remake like that would belong on a next gen console, or the 3DS actually.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 26, 2010)

No, FFVII should stay the way it was ORGINALLY. R-P-G.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2010)

Stroev said:


> No, FFVII should stay the way it was ORGINALLY. R-P-G.



Lol... you prove my first statement true 

Seriously, why? It's so slow and unfitting for the series. That's why they're now finally leaning towards action RPG with VSXIII


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2010)

NO FFVII remake on 3DS. If they ever update FFVII it better be on the PS4 and it better have:

-Fully detailed, recreated towns and a seamless world. None of that FFXIII bullshit about "towns are too hard to create in HD urgh". Wada and Yoshinori can suck it. If Nomura can do it for Versus they can do it for FFVII.

-Real-time battles. Turn-based is getting old. Nomura gets it. Make the remake an extension of KH-style play like Versus.

-Tifa nudes in HD. Self explanatory.

Those are the bare minimum requirements for Square to take my pay check. Adhere to these demands.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 26, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Lol... you prove my first statement true
> 
> Seriously, why? It's so slow and unfitting for the series. That's why they're now finally leaning towards action RPG with VSXIII



VS is a spin-off, the spin-offs have always doen different stuff. Dirge of Cerberus was a shitty TPS, Crisis Core was an action RPG, etc.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> VS is a spin-off, the spin-offs have always doen different stuff. Dirge of Cerberus was a shitty TPS, Crisis Core was an action RPG, etc.


Versus is no more a spin-off of FFXIII than FFXIII is of Versus.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 27, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Versus is no more a spin-off of FFXIII than FFXIII is of Versus.



It's a spin-off. So is Agito.
13 is the main title.
VS is on some Dirge of Cerberus bullshit.
Agito is Crisis Core status.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 27, 2010)

Echo% said:


> I'm quickly realizing that there are just as many retarded people who try too hard to hate something as there are retarded fanboys who support it



And that's what is called balance.

Also that game was seriously shit compared to it's predecessor and even it's successor. It's the turning point of the series where quality gameplay and design start playing backup to "oooohhh, look what we can do with shiny 3d stuff". Although ironically, graphics are one of the biggest reason I could not stand VII, even for it's time they were _terrible_.

If they want to remake it they should just make it 2D. For the lulz if nothing else, would be the most epic troll ever.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It's a spin-off. So is Agito.
> 13 is the main title.
> VS is on some Dirge of Cerberus bullshit.
> Agito is Crisis Core status.


No, its not. Vanilla XIII is set in a completely different universe with completely different characters and a completely different story from both Versus and Agito. The only thing the three games have in common are the mythos they are all based off of. Versus XIII, Agito XIII, and Vanilla XIII are all simply alternative versions of the FFXIII story. Therefore, Versus XIII is as much a spin off of Vanilla XIII as Vanilla XIII is of Versus XIII. Same goes for Agito. Vanilla XIII is not the "main title" it simply came out first.

Think of it this way:

Three directors were approached to each develop their own versions of FFXIII.

Vanilla XIII --> Kitase

Versus XIII --> Nomura

Agito XIII --> Tobata

Like I said, the only thing they hold in common are the mythos the stories are based off of.


----------



## Akira (Jun 27, 2010)

It's still the main 13th entry into the franchise.


If Versus had the same relevance it wouldn't be called "Versus XIII", it would have an independant title.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Any FF remake up till 7 would be fine.



I want a FF9 remake. Or at least a port.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 27, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> I want a FF9 remake. Or at least a port.



That's one I think would be a really good fit for the DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> That's one I think would be a really good fit for the DS.



Well, FF9 is my favorite FF anyway.  And it already has good enough CGI graphics and graphics in general. They'd probably improve them a little bit if they did bring it to the 3DS, but it wouldn't be like a major omg overhaul. Even if they just ported it I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2010)

Akira said:


> It's still the main 13th entry into the franchise.
> 
> If Versus had the same relevance it wouldn't be called "Versus XIII", it would have an independant title.


Just because it has a subtitle between it's name doesn't mean it's any less important than XIII. Versus XIII doesn't have less of a budget, it doesn't have less of a team, and it doesn't have less of a focus than Vanilla XIII, and when they start marketing it, it won't have any less of a push. Vanilla XIII simply came out first. 

Anyways, that is beside the point. Even if Vanilla XIII were the main entry, it doesn't change the fact that Versus XIII and Agito XIII are completely different games and have nothing to do with XIII or each other. They might as well just call them FFXV and FFXVI, that's how different they are. In fact, the only reason that Versus XIII was not allowed to be it's own number was because the story is supposedly too dark for a normal FF (stupid reason, I know).


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 27, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> No, its not. Vanilla XIII is set in a completely different universe with completely different characters and a completely different story from both Versus and Agito. The only thing the three games have in common are the mythos they are all based off of. Versus XIII, Agito XIII, and Vanilla XIII are all simply alternative versions of the FFXIII story. Therefore, Versus XIII is as much a spin off of Vanilla XIII as Vanilla XIII is of Versus XIII. Same goes for Agito. Vanilla XIII is not the "main title" it simply came out first.
> 
> Think of it this way:
> 
> ...



So it's even less related. It's Final fantasy Tactics Advanced to Final; fantasy Tactics. 

13 is obviously the main title since it was the one given the proper name ensuring the most people would see it/play it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2010)

^ I've never play FFT Advanced so I can't really comment on it, but if it is set in a completely different universe with completely different characters with a completely different story and a completely different battle system, and the only thing that connects them is the Tactics moniker, then yes it is like that. 

Anyways, as I said, that is beside the point. Whether it is the "main entry" or not doesn't matter, especially since Versus is not getting any less focus or budget than Vanilla XIII. Versus and Agito are not spin-offs. That's the only thing I'm saying.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 27, 2010)

? its still not a main entry to the series. IF you want to argue budget and what not then go ahead but it is not a "main FF" its a spin off of FF 13 with most likely the same budget just some different square members.

But we are getting a little off topic I have to say 0_0


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ? its still not a main entry to the series. IF you want to argue budget and what not then go ahead but it is not a "main FF" its a spin off of FF 13 with most likely the same budget just some different square members.
> 
> But we are getting a little off topic I have to say 0_0


My point isn't that it is or is not a main entry, my point is that it is not a spin-off of Vanilla XIII by any stretch of the word. If Versus XIII is a spin-off of Vanilla XIII, then Vanilla XIII can just as well be considered a spin-off of Versus XIII. They simply use the same mythos of the Fabula Nova Crystallis. In that sense they are both spin-offs. Just because one came out before the other means poop.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> My point isn't that it is or is not a main entry, my point is that it is not a spin-off of Vanilla XIII by any stretch of the word. If Versus XIII is a spin-off of Vanilla XIII, then Vanilla XIII can just as well be considered a spin-off of Versus XIII. They simply use the same mythos of the Fabula Nova Crystallis. In that sense they are both spin-offs. Just because one came out before the other means poop.



They're, Versus and Agitio, spin-offs by definition of the term spin-off.


----------



## Corran (Jun 28, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> They're, Versus and Agitio, spin-offs by definition of the term spin-off.



Only because they have XIII in the title?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> They're, Versus and Agitio, spin-offs by definition of the term spin-off.


And by the same token Vanilla XIII is a spin-off.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> And by the same token Vanilla XIII is a spin-off.



No, because it is the core title.



Corran said:


> Only because they have XIII in the title?



Yes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 28, 2010)

Who honestly cares if they are spinoffs

I only care about their quality and how good the games are


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it's retarted that the three are even supposed to be related in the first place. They're set in the same "universe" but have absolutely no revalance towards each other (as in plot events, characters, and even basic themes) other than crystals? What's the point? Why bother grouping Versus with 13 if they go to such lengths to separate them?

And yes, I know the obvious answer is money. But that's a shitty answer.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I think it's retarted that the three are even supposed to be related in the first place. They're set in the same "universe" but have absolutely no revalance towards each other (as in plot events, characters, and even basic themes) other than crystals? What's the point? Why bother grouping Versus with 13 if they go to such lengths to separate them?
> 
> And yes, I know the obvious answer is money. But that's a shitty answer.



Umm... the obvious answer is they liked the setting. They liked the setting and wanted to expand to different genres and platforms, while still keeping a game or two solely for Sony players.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> No, because it is the core title.




Okay, I'll type it slow so you can understand. A spin-off, by definition, is "any product that is an adaption, outgrowth, or development of another similar product". Vanilla XIII, Versus XIII, and Agito XIII are all apart of a compilation called Fabula Nova Crystallis, which comprises of all games under the name of FFXIII. Under the compilation, all of the games will be based off of the same set of mythos, which deal with the idea that humans' fates are decided by divine gods called Fal'Cei and the ones who are unfortunate enough to be chosen are the L'Cei. All of the games are derived from this idea but are not derived from each other in any sense. Therefore, all of the games are a spin-off of the Fabula Nova Crystallis series, but are not spin-offs of each other. Versus XIII is simply another way the stories of Vanilla XIII and Agito XIII could have been told; in that sense you could call them alternative versions of each other but not spin offs. Just because Vanilla XIII came out first and doesn't have pretty latin words between 'FF' and 'XIII', and is therefore the so-called "core title", does not mean the other games are spin-offs. 

If you can't comprehend this then good luck to you.



DragonTiger said:


> I think it's retarted that the three are even supposed to be related in the first place. They're set in the same "universe" but have absolutely no revalance towards each other (as in plot events, characters, and even basic themes) other than crystals? What's the point? Why bother grouping Versus with 13 if they go to such lengths to separate them?
> 
> And yes, I know the obvious answer is money. But that's a shitty answer.


First of all, they aren't set in the same universe. Second of all, it's called an experiment; they want to make a series of games based off of mythos which they call the 'Fabula Nova Crystaillis' so that they can have a template to come up with ideas for a lot of games while experimenting with the FF formula in various ways.

Just saying "it's about money" is stupid since just releasing an FF game under any name will bring in boat loads of cash.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> First of all, they aren't set in the same universe



Wikipedia disagrees, but I'll take your word for it. Proves my point further. 


Suzuku said:


> they want to make a series of games based off of mythos which they call the 'Fabula Nova Crystaillis' so that they can have a template to come up with ideas for a lot of games while experimenting with the FF formula in various ways.



And why exactly do they need to group the three together to do that? Can't they just release the three games without the Fabula Nova Crystallis title and have the exact same results? 



Suzuku said:


> Just saying "it's about money" is stupid since just releasing an FF game under any name will bring in boat loads of cash.



You're right. I guess it is completely pointless after all


----------



## The World (Jun 28, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> They're, Versus and Agitio, spin-offs by definition of the term spin-off.



All 3 were meant to come as a set or compilation. 

As the Fabula Nova Crystallis: Final Fantasy XIII. They are not spin-offs.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> And why exactly do they need to group the three together to do that? Can't they just release the three games without the Fabula Nova Crystallis title and have the exact same results?


They don't need to do it, but then again, we don't need to play it. But we do. Furthermore, they're grouping them together because they are all based off of the same mythos and Square wants to make that clear. Square wants to make Fabula Nova Crstallis a sub-series in the FF franchise so they can increase the longevity of the XIII name brand and be free to experiment on the FF formula (battle systems, maturity of the story, etc.), as I said. The reason they would do this is because they don't want to keep churning out specific numbered FFs for everything, for various reasons. It's as much about creative experiment as it is about milking.



> You're right. I guess it is completely pointless after all


You could say that... if you're looking from the perspective that they should just keep churning these out as numbered titles and risk pissing fans off for fucking with the main numbered titles.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 28, 2010)

It's really just a marketing ploy. It's no different than the first 5 FFs that all heavily based themselves around crystals and their connection to the world.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

It's true, they're a set, not spin-offs. 



It's supposed to be a triple threat, there is no main title.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2010)

Aug... not to offend anyone, but this trivial dispute has been going on forever 

Anything new come up about the 3Ds yet? Price, new lineup revelations, anything?!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think so Shirker, not that I know of.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 29, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Aug... not to offend anyone, but this trivial dispute has been going on forever
> 
> Anything new come up about the 3Ds yet? Price, new lineup revelations, anything?!



GPU info leaked. 3DS is somewhere between a Dreamcast and Game Cube in power but it has access to modern shaders and, irrc, anti-aliasing. 




Suzuku said:


> Okay, I'll type it slow so you can understand. A spin-off, by definition, is "any product that is an adaption, outgrowth, or development of another similar product". Vanilla XIII, Versus XIII, and Agito XIII are all apart of a compilation called Fabula Nova Crystallis, which comprises of all games under the name of FFXIII. Under the compilation, all of the games will be based off of the same set of mythos, which deal with the idea that humans' fates are decided by divine gods called Fal'Cei and the ones who are unfortunate enough to be chosen are the L'Cei. All of the games are derived from this idea but are not derived from each other in any sense. Therefore, all of the games are a spin-off of the Fabula Nova Crystallis series, but are not spin-offs of each other. Versus XIII is simply another way the stories of Vanilla XIII and Agito XIII could have been told; in that sense you could call them alternative versions of each other but not spin offs. Just because Vanilla XIII came out first and doesn't have pretty latin words between 'FF' and 'XIII', and is therefore the so-called "core title", does not mean the other games are spin-offs.
> 
> If you can't comprehend this then good luck to you.


So what you're saying is they're spin-offs introduced in a fancy way. They're part of the numbered series to move more units, since the numbered games do better than the unnumbered spin-offs and sidegames.

Agito and VS run with the idea of L'cie and all that other junk introduced in 13. Making 13 the original title in the series, as it came out first, and the other two spin-offs. They're the "Jeffersons" and "Archie Bunker's Place" to 13's "All in The Family."


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> GPU info leaked. 3DS is somewhere between a Dreamcast and Game Cube in power but it has access to modern shaders and, irrc, anti-aliasing.



No joke? That's damn impressive for a handheld, or atleast one so small. The anti-aliasing's a big positive. Jaggies killed DS games visually IMO.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 29, 2010)

Shirker said:


> No joke? That's damn impressive for a handheld, or atleast one so small. The anti-aliasing's a big positive. Jaggies killed DS games visually IMO.



Yes: Tech demo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A-xxUyJvQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> GPU info leaked. 3DS is somewhere between a Dreamcast and Game Cube in power but it has access to modern shaders and, irrc, anti-aliasing.


I thought that PICA200 had PS2 comparable power. Where'd I read that? 



> So what you're saying is they're spin-offs introduced in a fancy way. They're part of the numbered series to move more units, since the numbered games do better than the unnumbered spin-offs and sidegames.
> 
> Agito and VS run with the idea of L'cie and all that other junk introduced in 13. Making 13 the original title in the series, as it came out first, and the other two spin-offs. They're the "Jeffersons" and "Archie Bunker's Place" to 13's "All in The Family."


So basically because FFXIII came out  first the other two are spin-offs completely ignoring the difinition of what a spin-off is. 

Anyways to quote Nomura, Tobata, and Kitase:



> FFvsXIII and FFagitoXIII are not spin-offs.


From the directors' mouths.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 29, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Anyways to quote Nomura, Tobata, and Kitase:
> 
> From the directors' mouths.



Well at least they take their spin-offs seriously.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 29, 2010)

GPU specs here.

The graphical specs of the 3DS GPU




Frame buffer: Maximum 4095x4095 pixels
Pixel format: RGBA4444, RGB565, RGBA5551, RGBA8888
Vertex program (ARB_vertex_program)
Render to texture
Mipmap
Bilinear texture filtering
Alpha blending
Full-scene antialiasing (2x2)
Polygon offset
8-bit stencil buffer
24-bit depth buffer
Single/Double/Triple buffer
Vertex performance: Maximum 15.3M polygons/sec (at 200MHz)
Pixel performance: Maximum 800M pixels/sec (at 200MHz)
DMP MAESTRO technology: per-pixel lighting, procedural texture, refraction mapping, subdivision primitive, shadow, gaseous object rendering




This is more powerful than a Ps2. Heck MGS3 on the 3DS looked much better than PS2's and PSP's new metal gear.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> So basically because FFXIII came out  first the other two are spin-offs completely ignoring the difinition of what a spin-off is.
> 
> Anyways to quote Nomura, Tobata, and Kitase:
> 
> ...



I think that's the definition of someone just getting owned.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 29, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I thought that PICA200 had PS2 comparable power. Where'd I read that?


Yes, somewhere between DC and GC in power.



> So basically because FFXIII came out  first the other two are spin-offs completely ignoring the difinition of what a spin-off is.


Not really since a spin off is "by-product: a product made during the manufacture of something else"


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Yes, somewhere between DC and GC in power.


GC was more powerful than the PS2? 



> Not really since a spin off is "by-product: a product made during the manufacture of something else"


Alright we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 30, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> GC was more powerful than the PS2?



It goes Xbox>GC>>>>PS2 in power.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> GC was more powerful than the PS2?



Yeah, it, and the XBOX, blew the PS2 out of the water on a technical level.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 30, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> It goes Xbox>GC>>>>PS2 in power.





mystictrunks said:


> Yeah, it, and the XBOX, blew the PS2 out of the water on a technical level.


Wow, I never knew this. So I guess in every generation the least powerful hardware always comes out on top. Wow, that seems so backwards.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, let's face it, seeing as the PS2 was in the game longer and had a sh--ton more stuff to choose from and the Wii has casual and health games selling like fine imported cocaine, it's not all that surprising.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't been this hyed for a handheld in a while, getting this shit day one. DEM GRAPHICS.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Wow, I never knew this. So I guess in every generation the least powerful hardware always comes out on top. Wow, that seems so backwards.



Nintendo vs. Sega of the olden days actually supports this as well.

lol Game Gear


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Yeah, it, and the XBOX, blew the PS2 out of the water on a technical level.


 


Suzuku said:


> Wow, I never knew this. So I guess in every generation the least powerful hardware always comes out on top. Wow, that seems so backwards.


 I never knew that, either. Too bad Gamecube sucked hard.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 2, 2010)

I am getting the 3DS on day one, it looks so awesome! I hope it comes out this year!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, Gamecube had some awesome games on it. If you disagree, you're stupid *wrong*.


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2010)

On the talk of 3DS specs, does anyone have any idea of the clock speed the CPU will be running at?

I notice everything we have is related to the GPU. I assume the system will also probably contain an ARM core, but I'd like to hope that's also improved over the DS. 

The only worry I have concerning specs relates to the fact that games will only be able to reach approximately half their graphical potential due to the extra power required to produce the 3D effect, by rendering every frame twice.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 3, 2010)

James said:


> On the talk of 3DS specs, does anyone have any idea of the clock speed the CPU will be running at?
> 
> I notice everything we have is related to the GPU. I assume the system will also probably contain an ARM core, but I'd like to hope that's also improved over the DS.
> 
> The only worry I have concerning specs relates to the fact that games will only be able to reach approximately half their graphical potential due to the extra power required to produce the 3D effect, by rendering every frame twice.



I don't see why you're worrying. Developers have already been very vocal about the fact that ditching the 3D effect frees up enough resources that the games can (and will, in many cases) look and perform considerably better with "additional texture passes and more complex object and environment geometry, even up a framerate from 30 frames per second to 60".

Basically, not every developer is going to be implementing the 3D effect and will instead use the extra power to make the games themselves bigger and better.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

James said:


> On the talk of 3DS specs, does anyone have any idea of the clock speed the CPU will be running at?
> 
> I notice everything we have is related to the GPU. I assume the system will also probably contain an ARM core, but I'd like to hope that's also improved over the DS.
> 
> The only worry I have concerning specs relates to the fact that games will only be able to reach approximately half their graphical potential due to the extra power required to produce the 3D effect, by rendering every frame twice.


IIRC it's around 200MHz. I remember reading it on Engadget.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2010)

James said:


> On the talk of 3DS specs, does anyone have any idea of the clock speed the CPU will be running at?
> 
> I notice everything we have is related to the GPU. I assume the system will also probably contain an ARM core, but I'd like to hope that's also improved over the DS.
> 
> The only worry I have concerning specs relates to *the fact that games will only be able to reach approximately half their graphical potential due to the extra power required to produce the 3D effect, by rendering every frame twice. *


I don't think that's how 3D impacts graphics.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 30, 2010)

Just picked up my DSi after months of not playing it. I decided to replay my MM starforce games, but I'm getting tired of the Dpad. It's so hard to do diagonals with it, DSL's was perfect. I'm thinking about trading it in for an XL. I read reviews of it, and they say it's exactly the same on the outside but there's a bit of a difference underneath the buttons, and that it's a bit easier on the thumb. Can anyone here with an XL clarify? Is it easy to do diagonals with the Dpad with games like the Megaman Starforce?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wPCsFAmIxCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Sep 29, 2010)

Day one purchase for me. Been waiting on a release window and price point. The launch line up and games planned for it are looking crazy good. Can't wait for the original IPs start to surface as well.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome,im totally trading in my XL. But where is Kingdom Hearts 3D?

@Rhythmic is fine with the dpad, the only problem i have with mine is the power button gets stuck sometimes and when i close it the game still plays.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlf-6DBBZJQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp-b3vDiohc [/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk6iLbyyGuI[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2010)

Sotei said:


> Day one purchase for me. Been waiting on a release window and price point. The launch line up and games planned for it are looking crazy good. Can't wait for the original IPs start to surface as well.



$300 america.

Late March for US and Europe


----------



## Shiron (Sep 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> $300 america.
> 
> Late March for US and Europe


It probably won't be $300 in North America. The Japanese price is 25,000 yen, which does directly convert to ~$298 USD, but Nintendo doesn't tend to go for that direct-conversion and instead does the "move the decimal" game, so it will probably be more around $250 USD, just like the Wii's starting price. In any case though, no official price for North America/Europe have been announced yet, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2010)

People must understand that pure numbers does not define the true graphical potenial of the 3DS. Its all about the architecture. 




> Mentioned Features:
> -Comes with a 2 GB SD card.
> -Comes with charging cradle.
> -3DS Virtual Console for Game Boy, Game Boy Color, and maybe Game Boy Advance titles.
> ...



You will also be able to access the Virtual console that is on the Wii as well. Perfect imo.

Amazon is listing prices for the games that are announced ranging from 35 USD to 40 USD (I hope these prices are true). 

Btw, This is god like:



(Game play )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

250-300 dollars for 3DS? 


I'll wait for the 99.99 version. Or the 3DSXLI SUPER BETTER THAN EVERYTHING ELSE AND STILL CHEAPER VERSION they come out with a couple years later and make me regret my day-one DS purchase.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> Just picked up my DSi after months of not playing it. I decided to replay my MM starforce games, but I'm getting tired of the Dpad. It's so hard to do diagonals with it, DSL's was perfect. I'm thinking about trading it in for an XL. I read reviews of it, and they say it's exactly the same on the outside but there's a bit of a difference underneath the buttons, and that it's a bit easier on the thumb. Can anyone here with an XL clarify? Is it easy to do diagonals with the Dpad with games like the Megaman Starforce?




Honestly the DS phat has the best Dpad. Ever since I got my Dsi and played on the DSL I realized how great the Phats Dpad was.


Also a Tales of Abyss Remake is coming to 3DS


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 29, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also a Tales of Abyss Remake is coming to 3DS



What? _What?!  *WHAT?!?!?!*_


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 29, 2010)

wait..you said it will play wii virtual console games too?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2010)

Actually Mecha I would have to double  check on that one it might have been a type o. It does have VC abilities but so far only the handheld systems. Its in the quote I have above.


Also the Tales remake is confirmed. Now lets hope they bring it to the states.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 29, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> wait..you said it will play wii virtual console games too?



Naw, not the Wii stuff but the Gameboy/GBA games. So the 3DS gets a virtual console of it's own based on Nintendo's handhelds... and maybe even the GameGear and TurboExpress and Wonderswan handhelds! Shit's gonna get reals homes.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 29, 2010)

Didn't think about that! Nintendo could get other old school handhelds libraries on the 3DS.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 250-300 dollars for 3DS?
> 
> 
> I'll wait for the 99.99 version. Or the 3DSXLI SUPER BETTER THAN EVERYTHING ELSE AND STILL CHEAPER VERSION they come out with a couple years later and make me regret my day-one DS purchase.



Not gonna happen. Stop whining and suck it up. Your other option is to go buy a $2000 TV and some shitastic glasses.

Really annoyed by all the whining about the price I've heard today. They'll all change tune when they see it anyways.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2010)

Think of it this way NMaster. 

A rich man walks up to you and asks if you would like to suffer 3 or more consecutive kicks to the balls. He says you can very well refuse and just ignore him and go about your day, but if you accept the kicks to the balls, you receive $10,000, a high-end computer and a life time supply of your favorite food. Now for all that, a measly 3 kicks in the balls sounds like a reasonable price, but that won't make the kicks hurt less. Then take into account that there's an 80% possibility that you'll see the guy again and this time he'll offer you better gifts for only 2 kicks in the balls.

Of course people are gonna be a little apprehensive.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 30, 2010)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also the Tales remake is confirmed. Now lets hope they bring it to the states.





Though... I think I would have preferred a remake of Legendia with a better battle system and such...

Still, of the ones I've played, Abyss is my favorite.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 30, 2010)

the price lost me on this one. i know it's "incredible new technology" and what not but i'm just not gonna pay more than a console for a handheld. I just got a dsi this year, i'll wait a couple years for some price drops before i seriously considering looking into this overpriced shit.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Not gonna happen. Stop whining and suck it up. Your other option is to go buy a $2000 TV and some shitastic glasses.
> 
> Really annoyed by all the whining about the price I've heard today. They'll all change tune when they see it anyways.



Wait, what?

Listen, buddy, I don't know how comfortable you are in life but I go to school and I have a part time job while living on my own. Almost all my money goes to rent/food/bills. That they're pricing a handheld at 300$ (which will probably be 300? on europe, even though it's not the same price at all) is a pretty big fucking deal. Consumers will whine about it because they've seen how things go.

As much as I want this, and believe me when I say I do want it, I'd much rather wait and see if they release a better, cheaper version of the console within the first two years.

By the way, does anyone know how this console compares to the DSi XL in terms of size? Because I don't want to buy anything significantly smaller than that at this point.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

Naruto said:


> By the way, does anyone know how this console compares to the DSi XL in terms of size? Because I don't want to buy anything significantly smaller than that at this point.



3DS - 74mm long x 135mm wide  x 20mm thick
DSi - 74.9 mm long ? 137 mm wide ? 18.9mm thick
DSi XL - 91.4 mm long ? 161 mm wide ? 21.2 mm thick

So it's a little smaller than the standard DSi, just a little thicker.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 30, 2010)

Naruto said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Listen, buddy, I don't know how comfortable you are in life but I go to school and I have a part time job while living on my own. Almost all my money goes to rent/food/bills. *That they're pricing a handheld at 300$ (which will probably be 300? on europe, even though it's not the same price at all) is a pretty big fucking deal.* Consumers will whine about it because they've seen how things go.
> 
> ...




That's only the price for Japan. 20,000 Yen, converted to dollars comes out to just about $298. That's not going to be the price in the US or EU. Nintendo historically charges more in the home country and lowers the price by a good amount when they release abroad. Expect it to be closer to $250 and not $300 when it launches in the US and EU.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> Not gonna happen. Stop whining and suck it up. Your other option is to go buy a $2000 TV and some shitastic glasses.
> 
> Really annoyed by all the whining about the price I've heard today. They'll all change tune when they see it anyways.


 Thing is, it *is* gonna happen. It always happens.

Gameboy
Gameboy color (better, cheaper)
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP (better, cheaper)
NDS
NDSiXL (better, cheaper)

I'm not fuckin' around this time. I will wait for the extended version. I like my DS, but I should've waited for the XL. The thing is way too damn small. I have manly hands and I need a manlier handheld (other than my penis).


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 30, 2010)

Shirker said:


> A rich man walks up to you and asks if you would like to suffer 3 or more consecutive kicks to the balls. He says you can very well refuse and just ignore him and go about your day, but if you accept the kicks to the balls, you receive $10,000, a high-end computer and a life time supply of your favorite food. Now for all that, a measly 3 kicks in the balls sounds like a reasonable price, but that won't make the kicks hurt less. Then take into account that there's an 80% possibility that you'll see the guy again and this time he'll offer you better gifts for only 2 kicks in the balls.
> 
> Of course people are gonna be a little apprehensive.


How is that different than _any other piece of technology_? That's been the story of the PC and consumer electronics industry for the past _20 years_.



Naruto said:


> Listen, buddy, I don't know how comfortable you are in life but I go to school and I have a part time job while living on my own. Almost all my money goes to rent/food/bills. That they're pricing a handheld at 300$ (which will probably be 300? on europe, even though it's not the same price at all) is a pretty big fucking deal. Consumers will whine about it because they've seen how things go.


First off, it'll be $250 almost surely. Secondly, yeah, I'm absolutely drowning in credit card debt and student loans. Irrelevant. Last I checked, Sony got away with it. The iPod Touch sells for a similar price. They're right in-line with their competitors.

This is night-and-day compared to the DS Phat's $150 launch. If we just had simple hardware improvements then yes we'd expect a similar price point. But an extra $100 covers _pioneering an entire new display technology_, essentially a bundle box with a lot of extra goodies, and software a bit more interesting than PictoChat. 



Naruto said:


> As much as I want this, and believe me when I say I do want it, I'd much rather wait and see if they release a better, cheaper version of the console within the first two years.


Not going to happen. This isn't like the DS launch, it's not a first attempt. They've addressed pretty much everything, what exactly is going to make the 'better' system in a year or two? Unless some major issue crops up they aren't going to have enough bullet points to merit a hardware upgrade. Plus the infrastructure is finally there for firmware updates, which I guarantee you'll be seeing just like the Wii does.

So those expecting a 3DS Lite within a couple years are going to be sorely, sorely disappointed. The best you'll get is a $30-$50 price drop. Buy one less game for the year and there you go.


Also, Craigslist is your friend.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

No, no, no... There WILL be a 3DS Lite. It's a given. It lets Nintendo create a sleeker design, add new functionality, make more profit through lower production costs and revitalise sales. It also gives idiots like us an excuse to buy the same console more than once.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Which is why I'm gonna wait for the premium version of the thing. I don't mind waiting myself. I have plenty of other/better things to be doing than playing a bunch of overhyped games on release day.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyra said:


> No, no, no... There WILL be a 3DS Lite. It's a given. It lets Nintendo create a sleeker design, add new functionality, make more profit through lower production costs and revitalise sales. It also gives idiots like us an excuse to buy the same console more than once.



To be honest, I expect Nintendo to just skip the 3DS Lite and go straight to 3DSXL. They spoiled us with a bigger DS that rivals the PSP's screen. Now they're sending us back to the smaller screen just so we bitch and moan about how small the 3DS' screen is. Then they release a 3DSXL and everyone goes "OMG YES BIGGER SCREEN FINALLY MUST BUY IMMEDIATELY."


----------



## Naruto (Sep 30, 2010)

Is there even a console on the market that hasn't had a better version released within 2 years time?

Ever since the first playstation I can't think of any.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Which is why I waited so long to get my PS3.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> How is that different than _any other piece of technology_? That's been the story of the PC and consumer electronics industry for the past _20 years_.



Heh, you're preachin' to the choir, man. I'm actually on your side with this one.

I was expecting nothing less than $250 for this. Forget that this thing is pretty much an effing console in your hand, gaming is an expensive hobby to begin with, so... y'know... cry moar, guys. 

That being said, you can't say that people's annoyance with the price isn't understandable. Take the PS3 for instance. That console is a hulking concentrated mass of WTF tech, and it still got backlash for its $500 price tag when it was announced.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 30, 2010)

I see 3D as a gimmick, Handheld gaming gives me a headache, and it's going to cost $300. I don't think this system is for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

For the 3D, I will just pretend I'm constantly playing with it toggled off--which I would probably do anyway.

I'll then sell my 3D to a poor African family for 10 pounds of rice, 2 cows, and 1 virgin.


----------



## ZyX (Sep 30, 2010)

Gimmick or not, I always like trying out new things on new consoles.  If anything I'll aim to get 3DS, just so I can see what it's like.  Needless to say of myself, I'll get or import any ecchi games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

3D giant-breasted neko girls.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 30, 2010)

Probably end up getting it on release, granted I have the cash for it.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 30, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> To be honest, I expect Nintendo to just skip the 3DS Lite and go straight to 3DSXL. They spoiled us with a bigger DS that rivals the PSP's screen. Now they're sending us back to the smaller screen just so we bitch and moan about how small the 3DS' screen is. Then they release a 3DSXL and everyone goes "OMG YES BIGGER SCREEN FINALLY MUST BUY IMMEDIATELY."



This I can see. A 3DS Lite no, a 3DS XL/LL yes.

But that's not an improvement, that's a trade-off. It'll be the same system but less pocket-friendly and more old-people-friendly.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 30, 2010)

Nintendo is gonna rape my wallet. Plan on getting the Wii since a lot of their first party games have me drooling. And now 3DS. Would like to get it on launch but it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

Nmaster64 said:


> This I can see. A 3DS Lite no, a 3DS XL/LL yes.
> 
> But that's not an improvement, that's a trade-off. It'll be the same system but less pocket-friendly and more old-people-friendly.


 I think you mean more man-friendly. Real men have big, rough hands. Not very compatible with a tiny DS Lite or, presumably, the 3DS (though that has yet to be tested).


----------



## jdbzkh (Sep 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Thing is, it *is* gonna happen. It always happens.
> 
> Gameboy
> Gameboy color (better, cheaper)
> ...



Actually the NDSIXL costs more than the original DS by like 50 bucks. 

Honestly if xl is being sold close to 200 is it really that outrages that Nintendo would come out with a much more powerful system and sell it at a higher price. But who are we kidding folks every one is going to complain say that it costs way to much then there just going to end up buying it any ways.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 30, 2010)

This is priced similarly to the iPod touch. Likely what Nintendo sees as main competition.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

jdbzkh said:


> Actually the NDSIXL costs more than the original DS by like 50 bucks.
> 
> Honestly if xl is being sold close to 200 is it really that outrages that Nintendo would come out with a much more powerful system and sell it at a higher price. But who are we kidding folks every one is going to complain say that it costs way to much then there just going to end up buying it any ways.


 You're a liar.  I'm never wrong. 


Okay, maybe I'm wrong but I don't care.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> This is priced similarly to the iPod touch. Likely what Nintendo sees as main competition.



You're kidding, right? the iPod Touch isn't competition at all. As they'll never be able to sell games for ?30 or more on the thing thanks to the idiotic "I won't pay for anything over a dollar" mentality of the majority of iPod Touch owners, companies like Capcom and Square Enix are never going to go further than ports of really old games that cost them nothing to develop and still net them cash or cheap games that they can sell for very little and still make a profit after only 20'000 sales or whatever.

I mean, hell, most of the "successful" iPod Touch games are nothing more than flash games that you have to pay for! Play Canabalt on your computer for free, or pay ?1.79 to play it on the go! The iPod Touch may be an indie developer's dream-come-true, but it'll never be a playground for the big boys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

iPod Touch. 

Maybe if that Onlive thing every came around it'd be able to play any games ever.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> iPod Touch.
> 
> Maybe if that Onlive thing every came around it'd be able to play any games ever.



To quote a Sony ad... "Yay, buttons!"


----------



## Time Skip (Sep 30, 2010)

Fine piece of tech nintendo made here.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

Didn't like 2-3 years passbetween DS and DS Lite?  Then another 2 years between that and DSi?

Stll get over a year of use with it and most Gamestops give you extra for trade in


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 30, 2010)

Sell your DSi on Craigslist for a $100, problem solved.

If a new 3DS comes out 2 years later, you'll be able to turn it around online for at least $150 still depending on how well you take care of it.

I never understood why that's such a big deal. I did that with my DS Phat and always do it with iPods.


----------



## delirium (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyra said:


> You're kidding, right? the iPod Touch isn't competition at all. As they'll never be able to sell games for £30 or more on the thing thanks to the idiotic "I won't pay for anything over a dollar" mentality of the majority of iPod Touch owners, companies like Capcom and Square Enix are never going to go further than ports of really old games that cost them nothing to develop and still net them cash or cheap games that they can sell for very little and still make a profit after only 20'000 sales or whatever.
> 
> I mean, hell, most of the "successful" iPod Touch games are nothing more than flash games that you have to pay for! Play Canabalt on your computer for free, or pay £1.79 to play it on the go! The iPod Touch may be an indie developer's dream-come-true, but it'll never be a playground for the big boys.



Actually, currently the DS DOES view iPod/touch/phone/etc as current competition. The article was posted in this forum, even. I can't find it right now, though. But they themselves had said that they'd won against PSP and are now viewing Apple as their main competitors.

It was an odd demographic they wanted to try and pull in. Something like High School girls and those around 35. Basically, those who opted to get iTouch instead of the DS they wanted to try and rope in. Thus the 3DS and everything after it is an effort in that. At least according to the article.

It's not just about the DS making better games. But having the functionality that would bring in people who wouldn't buy it because an iTouch would be more useful. They want to eliminate that.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2010)

How much is a 3DS gonna cost? 

$? 

Hopefully not as much as a fucking Wii..


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

literal price conversion is $300, most people are predicting $250 to boost sales


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

You know, after reviewing and reviewing and reviewing... I don't want one anymore. My PS3 meets my hardcore gaming needs, I'd just like something like an iPod Touch to be there for small awesome games (Tetris ) and neat apps, as well as store movies I've bought and such on it.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> literal price conversion is $300, most people are predicting $250 to boost sales



Fuck to the FUCK. 



It's gonna get a bundle or cheaper sooner or later.


----------



## Corran (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm gonna end up buying it no matter the price  My DSlite is fucked anyway so I need a new one and the 3DS is win/win for me 

So, day 1 for me


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 1, 2010)

delirium said:


> Actually, currently the DS DOES view iPod/touch/phone/etc as current competition. The article was posted in this forum, even. I can't find it right now, though. But they themselves had said that they'd won against PSP and are now viewing Apple as their main competitors.
> 
> It was an odd demographic they wanted to try and pull in. Something like High School girls and those around 35. Basically, those who opted to get iTouch instead of the DS they wanted to try and rope in. Thus the 3DS and everything after it is an effort in that. At least according to the article.
> 
> It's not just about the DS making better games. But having the functionality that would bring in people who wouldn't buy it because an iTouch would be more useful. They want to eliminate that.


Precisely. Nintendo is looking to make as much money as possible, and will sacrifice anyone's prior expectations to do so. The whingeing of people who cursed the Wii for forsaking "hardcore gamers" pass through their ears with the sounds of the bling.

The 3DS can still have the marquee games _and_ have added functionality. The greater power of this device will ensure it's packed with features. They'll integrate it with their online store, have it connect to the internet, do this and that and, at the end of the day, it will be similar to the Touch in many ways.

They want to expand their business to new customers, not stagnate. They also see that many of their customers might actually choose the Touch/iPhone over the 3DS. Traveling on a subway, in a car, all the quick trips that handhelds are made for, the Touch is a tempting companion.

But, what do I know? I'm not Satoru Iwata.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2010)

3DS fights piracy

There are so many people without lives or morals on the internet I give it a month (which in piracy time is like 50 years)


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2010)

I was specifically referring to the games themselves. This is still a video game console, right? Or did Nintendo release a statement that said they decided to put minimal emphasis on gaming and instead focus on the multimedia?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2010)

where iPod is a competitor is that people are stupid and go "I only have enough pocket space for one, might as well go for the one with music"

I'm not making that up that is a legitimate fear they have


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

I only have enough room in my pocket for my wallet, keys, knife, and phone. My phone has music if I wanted music. Fuck an iPod.

I also don't carry around my DS with me. I can't actually play it at work anyway, so what's the point? And, if I'm out, then I'm out enjoying something outside. Not playing DS. 

Doesn't make any sense. 

I can see if you're a kid on a bus or something, but then you can just put it in your backpack. Man-up, babies.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only have enough room in my pocket for my wallet, keys, knife, and phone. My phone has music if I wanted music. Fuck an iPod.
> 
> I also don't carry around my DS with me. I can't actually play it at work anyway, so what's the point? And, if I'm out, then I'm out enjoying something outside. Not playing DS.
> 
> ...



What if you're stuck in a waiting lobby somewhere and have to wait a long time? 

Or in an airline.

Or in an airplane iteself? 

Or on a looooong road trip. 

I don't know. Then again, i've never taken my DS for any of those things either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

Then I'll sit there and be patient. I'm a patient mother-fucker, bro. I used to sit on a bench for hours just waiting with nothing to do. And I never complained.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

I still think they're looking at different demographics..


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Then I'll sit there and be patient. I'm a patient mother-fucker, bro. I used to sit on a bench for hours just waiting with nothing to do. And I never complained.



Doesn't that reflect less on people needing to "man up" and more on you just being boring? 


@Echo: I haven't really been keeping that up-to-date with this thing, as excited as I am for it, so you'll have to forgive me for the following question. What else does it do besides play games?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2010)

Shirker said:


> What else does it do besides play games?



Plays 3D movies, functions as an eBook reader, plays music and surfs the internet. There might be more, but I dunno yet.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

Shirker, it does do other things like Lyra said, but my prediction is all of those other things will become like UMDs, and be a bad memory. Lets face it, people think Nintendo they think games. People think Nintendo Handheld and they think Handheld gaming. No one who isn't a gamer is going to buy a 3DS, whereas tons of nongamers will buy the iPod Touch. I'm buying the iPod Touch because of the apps, the games, the internet, the MP3 player, and the space[32 gigs]. Thats me. If I were to buy a 3DS it would be to play games. I don't want it for ebooks or internet access.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2010)

Echø said:


> Shirker, it does do other things like Lyra said, but my prediction is all of those other things will become like UMDs, and be a bad memory. Lets face it, people think Nintendo they think games. People think Nintendo Handheld and they think Handheld gaming. No one who isn't a gamer is going to buy a 3DS, whereas tons of nongamers will buy the iPod Touch. I'm buying the iPod Touch because of the apps, the games, the internet, the MP3 player, and the space[32 gigs]. Thats me. If I were to buy a 3DS it would be to play games. I don't want it for ebooks or internet access.



Yeah, I was just about to bring part of that up. Up until recently, Nintendo has given not one rare damn about multi-media. How odd that they chose now to get with the program, by now it _might_ be too late. That being said, I wouldn't jump the gun and say non-gamers won't buy it though. Look what happened to the Wii, and all that does _is_ play games (the games in question being the loosest definition of the term even.).

Hell, admittedly, while I couldn't possibly care less about movies, books and web-surfing, the music player peaked the interest of my inner music nerd enough to increase _my_ initiative to get it. And I'm not much of a handheld guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

Echø said:


> I still think they're looking at different demographics..


Yeah, cry-babies. 


Shirker said:


> Doesn't that reflect less on people needing to "man up" and more on you just being boring?
> 
> 
> @Echo: I haven't really been keeping that up-to-date with this thing, as excited as I am for it, so you'll have to forgive me for the following question. What else does it do besides play games?


How is me being patient equate to me being boring? If anything it's telling of my level of badass manliness. Which is off the fuckin' charts.

Only a tough-as-nails mother-fucker like myself can sit and stare off into the void, completely emotionless, while waiting for hours, seemingly unaffected in any way. Like a statue of muscular badassery. 

You think they had a NDS back in the wild west waiting for the next train to come before the mount up with dynamite and blow the safe? No. They waited. In the rain. Sentient monoliths of manhood biding their time. Silent. Cold. And totally fearless.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2010)

The Professor has spoken. Do not question his manliness again.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Then I'll sit there and be patient. I'm a patient mother-fucker, bro. I used to sit on a bench for hours just waiting with nothing to do. And I never complained.



The rest of humanity are not patient, they have smart phones just so they don't have to sit on PC to check shit


----------



## delirium (Oct 1, 2010)

Lyra said:


> I was specifically referring to the games themselves. This is still a video game console, right? Or did Nintendo release a statement that said they decided to put minimal emphasis on gaming and instead focus on the multimedia?



No one said that. Of course they're still a gaming company. Why else would they bring Golden Sun, Kid Icarus, Metal Gear etc. They're still bringing stuff for the hardcore gamers. It's not about minimal focus on gaming but adding more to the device so that it's not just a gaming console.

On the other side have you seen the new iTouch commercials? They're doing the same thing in that they're starting to put a bigger emphasis on their gaming side.

They're both trying to produce a product that has multiple functionality to appeal to as wide an audience as possible. And at this point they're the top sellers in what they do so its only natural that they'd be competitors and would want to try and steal sales if they can.

That's not really a bad thing, either. Shit, that's fucking good. Whoever thought that those Pokemon on an SP could one day battle someone through the internet? This competition is going to continue to evolve the handheld. Who knows what handheld gaming will be like in the next decade. Hell even five years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The rest of humanity are not patient, they have smart phones just so they don't have to sit on PC to check shit


 Well why do you need a smart phone and a 3DS and an iPod? It's getting out of control.

I've been patient long before smart phones even existed. We didn't have them when I was growing up (wow, damn, that makes me sound old). We did have gameboys, but I was poor.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

Doesnt gamestop usually have those deals when you can like trade in your XL and get like a $100 of for your purchase of a 3DS?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Legend said:


> Doesnt gamestop usually have those deals when you can like trade in your XL and get like a $100 of for your purchase of a 3DS?



Gamestop would never be so generous. They'd give you $50.00 off if you're lucky.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

They usually give quite the money off actually. I remember giving my Gameboy Advanced for 60.00 towards a new NDS.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

They did for my upgrade from a XBOX to a 360


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder if they'll upgrade me for 20 bucks.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

Somehow... I doubt it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

25 bucks?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

No.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

205 bucks?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> They usually give quite the money off actually. I remember giving my Gameboy Advanced for 60.00 towards a new NDS.



Believe it or not, Gamestop has gotten worse since then. They can really rip you off badly if you're not careful. The last deal they had was get an extra $20 when you trade in a DS Lite or PSP (it said any handheld, but I doubt they'd do the deal for anything older than the phat DS). So I sold my oldest DS Lite for some extra cash. I got $60 out of the deal lol. Extra $20 already factored in.  But then again, if you're giving them something in exchange for a discount on an item that you're guaranteed to buy at Gamestop, I guess they'd give you more money than usual for it.



Legend said:


> They did for my upgrade from a XBOX to a 360



Well those are consoles, but still.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

I should get something good for a XL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll trade you my DS Lite for your XL. 


I'll throw in a couple games.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

Gamestop is a business. People forget that they, too, need to make money.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2010)

I learnt my lesson after the Wii to never buy anything at launch so I'll wait a year or two to buy it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Gamestop is a business. People forget that they, too, need to make money.



Every business needs to make money. That's not a justification of how you go about it.

I'll just link  I like instead of expounding on the topic I've ranted about so much in the past.

Summary: If Gamestop has a right to shit on developers and customers because "it's a business", the devs/publishers have every right to throw some shit right back. They are, after all, "businesses".


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

Gamestop doesn't shit on anyone anymore than other retail businesses. 

Don't buy or sell from them anymore then.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2010)

Echø said:


> Gamestop doesn't shit on anyone anymore than other retail businesses.


If you think that, then that's pure ignorance.

Although that's not to say other stores aren't starting to try.



Echø said:


> Don't buy or sell from them anymore then.



I haven't for years. The 'net always has better prices and most of my games I get through epic Steam sales anyways.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

It's not ignorance. I get games there, new, for the same price as everyone else. And then they allow me to sell my games back to them, or if I buy a used game return it within a week. Sorry, I don't get shit on.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2010)

Aug, for the love of Mario, don't bring a Gamestop discussion into this. I haven't punched a kitten all week, and I'd like to keep it that way


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

He's got a good point 

Lets just leave it at the 3DS. Which, to be fair, does look quite cool. Just not for me I guess


----------



## Velocity (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone else ecstatic that all 3DS games will run on WPA encrypted Wi-Fi? WE CAN FINALLY USE OUR OWN ROUTERS!


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

wait, we couldn't before?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2010)

You can with some limitations.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

Elaborate please? What limitations?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2010)

"The DSi supports WEP, WPA (AES/TKIP) and WPA2 (AES/TKIP) wireless encryption; only software with built-in support may use the latter two encryption types, as they were not supported by the DS and DS Lite."


----------



## Gallant (Oct 1, 2010)

Proper budgeting erases any concerns about the price for me. I'm all over this shit. 

I'll be getting Kid Icarus and Dead or Alive on day one hopefully.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Elaborate please? What limitations?



An example, I had a DSi. I could get internet through my own router (WPA2) to search the Dsiware store. Although I could not connect to the internet on Soul Silver.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a DS Lite... I could connect perfectly fine to the internet with Heart Gold


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 1, 2010)

Ech? said:


> I have a DS Lite... I could connect perfectly fine to the internet with Heart Gold



Then your router was using WEP encryption instead of WPA.

For most people the difference is rather meaningless, but WPA has become the more accepted and secure standard these days. The 3DS supporting it is nothing new, as they started that with the DSi. It's just not backwards compatible with pre-DSi games.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought the 3DS WAS backwards compatible with every DS game? Or is this stuff just going over my head right now?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 1, 2010)

It _is_ backwards compatible. You can still play online when using the 3DS. It's just that most of those old games (pre DSi) only supported WEP encryption. 

HGSS pissed me off with this.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2010)

The 3DS can play all Nintendo DS games.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 2, 2010)

Rhythmic- said:


> It _is_ backwards compatible. You can still play online when using the 3DS. It's just that most of those old games (pre DSi) only supported WEP encryption.
> 
> HGSS pissed me off with this.



That's what I meant exactly. Sorry to confuse.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I guess I must have that kind of router then. Oh well, doesn't matter to me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

I should sell my DS now in anticipation for the 3DS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 25, 2011)

Because I like to gloat.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2011)

^I hate you...enjoy


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 25, 2011)

^ LOLOL!  You know I will. :3

And meanwhile in Japan...



			
				from neogaf said:
			
		

> 02.45
> 
> 
> 04.15


----------



## Mihael (Feb 25, 2011)

I hate you Donkey.... For eating Wendy's while I can't


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 25, 2011)

Mihael said:


> I hate you Donkey.... For eating Wendy's while I can't



The new cheese n' pepper stuffed BK burger is where its at 

I just got a Dsi XL, so im in no rush to get the 3ds. Im still waiting for D3 to hit. THAT wil be my gaming obcession for quite some time afterwards, so no use investing into a brand new system when it'll be mostly ignored afterwards 

Edit : i might, -MIGHT- consider buying a 3ds sooner then tax refund season nxt year, if the rumors about a new castlevania title for this system turn out to be true, and the game is released beforehand. But im hoping that they'll turn out another title or 2 for the DSi previous to that


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _more pics:_ 










If you have any questions, just ask.  I've been playing online with SSFIV lately and it's been good times.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2011)

How's the controls and 3D effects for Street Fighter?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 26, 2011)

I just posted some impressions about it on neogaf.  



> Yeah, SSFIV 3D edition is pretty much like the console versions so if you enjoy those, you'll enjoy this one. Using the touch screen for certain moves does give a decent advantage to the player if their execution isn't up to par. It looks like there is a Lite and Pro version of the touchscreen macros.  I'll try to go more in-depth with that function later on today.
> 
> The smaller d-pad takes awhile to get used to as I play on a stick, but it works.  Don't like using the slide pad at all for it though.  Challenge mode is also in there as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks, sounds like a good first game.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 26, 2011)

Just read your comments on Neogaf, and had to make sure it was the DS I know.  So it seems the battery is holding up pretty well.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2011)

Why get a fighting game for a handheld?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why get a fighting game for a handheld?



Maybe Samurai Warrior Chronicles was sold out?


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why get a fighting game for a handheld?



Yeah, especially for the 3DS O_o;;


----------



## Krory (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds like the 3DS has sold out of their 400,000 initial units in Japan's launch. Well on their way to the 1.5 million goal by the end of March.

If only I had the money...


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 27, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Yeah, *especially for the 3DS *O_o;;



What?
You want him to get it on an inferior handheld?
Why exactly?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why get a fighting game for a handheld?



Why the fuck not? 

And some new vids I put out:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvFI0od6dpI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AULE3nFR-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheWon (Feb 27, 2011)

*Really?*



S.A.F said:


> Why get a fighting game for a handheld?



That question can be ask for pretty much any game. That's not angry birds or Tetris!


Can't wait for the 3DS!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why get a fighting game for a handheld?



Then you would have to wonder why should you even bother playing video games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 28, 2011)

Why we gotta play games?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 28, 2011)

going to wait for a while afterall.

no games out that I actually want.

+ R4-3DS


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 2, 2011)

They just announced Netflix for the 3DS.  

EDIT: And 3D video recording.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 2, 2011)

Yay, Mario 3DS made by the Galaxy Team!  Racoon Tail!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 2, 2011)

Yay, Mario 3DS made by the Galaxy Team!  Racoon Tail!


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 2, 2011)

Iwata drops bombs and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 2, 2011)

Awww shyit


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 22, 2011)

So Donkey what games have you tried? MY 3DS is coming Tuesday and I still don't have a game bought...what should I get?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll have mine on Friday. Gettin' Samurai Warrior Chronicles with it.


----------



## blazikengirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Two days TWO DAYS!

Can't wait bro


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 22, 2011)

I will probably get mine on June although I already saw some temping titles already in shelf.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So Donkey what games have you tried? MY 3DS is coming Tuesday and I still don't have a game bought...what should I get?



Pilotwings, SSFIV, Steel Diver, Ridge Racer, Nintendogs.  If you're down with DW stuff, Samurai Warriors is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Corran (Mar 23, 2011)

What are the best to worst games so far in your opinion DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2011)

Hrrrm, from what I've played from actually having them to various events... 

SSFIV - Nintendogs
Pilotwings - Steel Diver
Ridge Racer - Samurai Warriors
Face Raiders
The other AR games

Mind you, that doesn't mean Ridge Racer is shit.  It's actually really fun.

I haven't played the Mii RPG yet.  Been rather lazy even though I picked up a couple Miis from the 3DS tour with StreetPass.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 23, 2011)

Cant wait for the Ocarina of time and tales of the abyss remakes


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah me too.


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

The best graphics for a portable console are on the PSP, and soon the NGP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't wait for a Ocarina of Time remake on the PSP. 


Wait.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2011)

Wade said:


> The best graphics for a portable console are on the PSP, and soon the NGP.



Keep on trollin'


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

What ? Why ? The graphics are better on the PSP, but that's only because the 3DS just got released so the developers are not used to program on it. On the contrary the PSP is used much better.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2011)

Then why are you even bringing it up when nobody has discussed it?  This isn't a 3DS vs PSP thread.

Get that shit out of here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

PS3 has better graphics than the 3DS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS3 has better graphics than the 3DS.



Plus it does 3D better as well so you can play in the third dimension while living in the third dimension...



EDIT: ^ That would be amazing in 3D.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Wait, we live in the 3rd dimension?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, we live in the 3rd dimension?


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

This is what a troll is.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

I love Reggie. He metaphysically punches Rovio in the face and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS3 has better graphics than the 3DS.



I agree with this. +reps

Edit : Sorry I repped the wrong post.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2011)

Wade said:


> I agree with this. +reps
> 
> Edit : Sorry I repped the wrong post.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Mar 23, 2011)

Nostalgia! Many of the games are making me remember the past: Zelda-Ocarina, Starfox, Metal Gear Snake Eater, and so many others! If I ever get a chance to buy a 3ds for a great deal, I'm going for it!


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

The past, the past, and the past again. That's Nintendo for you.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 23, 2011)

Wade said:


> The past, the past, and the past again. That's Nintendo for you.



In comparsion to NGP with PS3 remakes? No thanks....


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

Nintendo has been doing this for 30 years. That's not comparable.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 23, 2011)

what, you just realized that people arent infinitely creative wade?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 23, 2011)

Already have mine.

Thinking in pick a Street figther IV


----------



## KidTony (Mar 23, 2011)

preordered mine with SSFIV.

What other games should i get?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2011)

Nova said:


> what, you just realized that people arent infinitely creative wade?



I think has less to do with the creators and more to do with the amount of money that gets pulled in from being unoriginal.

Nintendo sequels are the only kind of remakes I can really stomach anymore though. Most companies don't even try these days, just quick cash-ins.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL, don't feed the troll, peeps.



KidTony said:


> preordered mine with SSFIV.
> 
> What other games should i get?


Depends.  Ridge Racer is pretty tight and Pilotwings has great replay value.

I'm just looking forward to getting the Gundam 3DS game tomorrow. :3


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2011)

Pickin' mine up in six hours.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 23, 2011)

Launch titles look beyond pathetic. Not gonna bother with this hardware at least until mid Summer.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2011)

Getting Ghost Recon Shadow Wars. Got three 8/10 and suppose to be real fun for SRPG fans. Which I am!


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Getting Ghost Recon Shadow Wars. Got three 8/10 and suppose to be real fun for SRPG fans. Which I am!



I'm really wondering if I should pick that up...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I'm really wondering if I should pick that up...



Got a few 8's and it's a SRPG, I'm excited, haha


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

Wade said:


> ^ Pick up the NGP.



Is the NGP out yet?
Is it a 3DS game?
Will it the same as Shadow Wars?

If the answer is no to all the above, then why the bloody hell would you bring it up?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't _wait_. Especially not a year. I'll get an NGP one day, whenever it finally comes out, but I'm not going to let that stop me buying games for a console I already own. What kind of idiot would do that anyway?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2011)

NGP sounds like shit TBH, just like the PSP.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> NGP sounds like shit TBH, just like the PSP.



It is starting with a pretty big handicap, I mean the 3ds will have at least a years worth of games by the time it launches and Sony's recent history will launch titles is pretty poor. Then they have the supposed "amazing graphics" that will make it expensive as hell (I'm not buying the whole we have close to ps3 graphics but it'ss be cheaper than $250). The you have fact that which company is even going bother spending the amount of money in development time to even make a game that takes full advantage of it's specs.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 24, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> NGP sounds like shit TBH, just like the PSP.



Eh, the PSP isn't shit. It just has much less games on it. There are some truly epic games on there, but most of the time the effort is lacking.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Eh, the PSP isn't shit. It just has much less games on it. There are some truly epic games on there, but most of the time the effort is lacking.



It is a quality console there's just too few good games on their which I mostly attribute Sony.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 24, 2011)

Picked up Samurai Warriors and the Dinosaur game last night.  For shits and giggles, I threw them into my JP 3DS and they didn't even show up on the games channel.  Oh those region free times were the days...

But remember, you can still play DS games from any region.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2011)

Tried it in a sample truck Nintendo had in Lisbon. We mostly goofed around with some friends and the chick previewing it (There's games with some real life cards and a shit load of Mii interface but nothing i care about) but then i went to the sample room. The 3D is kinda weird, not as "clear" as the one in the movies but it still gives off a sensation of visual immersion. My friend got confused by it in the first minutes but then again he's a pussy.

Kid Icarus is pretty cool, although it looks nothing like the old games, it's more of a Sin & Punishment type of game only more appealing. Dat Greek Mythology.

Zelda is just that Zelda. Cute Graphics too.

I've played Mercenaries the most. Some 20 minutes. The switch to FP to TP is kinda confusing at first but the 3D complimented the game well. Especially when the crowd of spanish/african dudes started getting big.

I won't buy it right now but it seems pretty cool.


----------



## kimochii (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried it at my local mall. The 3D seemed pretty cool to me, it didn't really pop out but it gave the game A LOT more depth and made it easy to see how far apart things were.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 25, 2011)

kimochii said:


> I tried it at my local mall. The 3D seemed pretty cool to me, it didn't really pop out but it gave the game A LOT more depth and made it easy to see how far apart things were.



The 3DS is never meant to pop out like in the movies.  The effect is more prominent on racing/flying/AR games.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 25, 2011)

when i had my head in the right spot, it seemed like the characters in the pilot wings demo opening were popping out of the screen


----------



## Baks (Mar 25, 2011)

Just got my 3DS today, didn't get any 3DS games for it - the launch games look meh.  So I got Pokemon Black instead with my new handheld.


----------



## Psych (Mar 25, 2011)

Baks said:


> Just got my 3DS today, didn't get any 3DS games for it - the launch games look meh.  So I got Pokemon Black instead with my new handheld.



Same but I got White instead. The 3D effect is just awesome. Though I guess I am either going to get used to it or take breaks as I see 3D effects when I use my computer. Maybe my eyes just hurt XD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2011)

So I paid off my 3DS and Street Fighter IV a while ago but should I get Lego Starwars (big star wars fan), Ridge Racer, or Samuria Warriors? I am looking for a second title that will have a bit of content in it for me to play for a while.  Thoughts?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 25, 2011)

I am curious how SFIV works....especially the touchscreen pad. 

But how is it overall?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So I paid off my 3DS and Street Fighter IV a while ago but should I get Lego Starwars (big star wars fan), Ridge Racer, or Samuria Warriors? I am looking for a second title that will have a bit of content in it for me to play for a while.  Thoughts?



Do you like SRPG? If so Shadow Wars is pretty awesome from anyone who's played it. Just bought my copy today. 

I rented Rayman and Samurai Warriors myself. And Amazon giving 25 dollars store credit for buying 3DS. So I'ma buy Street Fighter 4 for 15 bucks  

I'ma go with Samurai Warriors out of your titles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Do you like SRPG? If so Shadow Wars is pretty awesome from anyone who's played it. Just bought my copy today.
> 
> I rented Rayman and Samurai Warriors myself. And Amazon giving 25 dollars store credit for buying 3DS. So I'ma buy Street Fighter 4 for 15 bucks
> 
> I'ma go with Samurai Warriors out of your titles.



Yea I keep hearing good things about Shadow Wars. I really loved Advance Wars on DS.  


Samurai Warriors I also here uses the 3D effect pretty well too. I guess I could get three games 0_0


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I am curious how SFIV works....especially the touchscreen pad.
> 
> But how is it overall?




From what I hear its pretty good. The only negative thing I heard was that the backgrounds are static and not animated (even though DOA for 3DS has animated backgrounds). 

Its one of the highest reviewed games too out of the 3DS launch



not a bad overall for 18 reviews.  I plan to get it because it uses almost every function  of the 3DS and uses them well.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2011)

I guess the preorder numbers changed some minds, I was told the odds of a midnight launch at my store were pretty much zero. Got a call today to the contrary and ended up running in and payin' it off. 21.5 hours to go.

Just gettin' SF4 with it for now. I'll try to GameFly some stuff soon, although that's pretty backed up too right now...


----------



## KidTony (Mar 26, 2011)

what are the 3ds specs? What can i expect graphics and performance wise, anything close to the psp?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2011)

Technically speaking it should be capable of exceeding the PSP all around, I expect though that in practice graphics in particular will vary greatly across games due to the nuances of dealing with things like dual-screens and 3D. I don't think any spec comparisons are going to very helpful, you'll just have to judge things side-by-side (which is very difficult in terms of screenshots now).

In general, I'd expect things to be in the range of 3DS ~= GCN. The PSP isn't far behind, but allocates the power the DS uses for other things on better resolution and anti-aliasing. So the 3DS will generally have better models and everything, but still might lack that crispness the PSP has. Hard to say at this outset, I'm waiting to see if some of the games previewed (MGS, RE5, etc) actually come out looking that amazing.

===
Update: Now that I have it in my hands...holy crap I was wrong. This thing is on par, even competing with, Wii graphics. SFIV genuinely looks just a step below it's 360 version. Really awesome.


----------



## Wade (Mar 26, 2011)

So, to those who bought the 3DS, does it hurt your eyes ?


----------



## Psych (Mar 26, 2011)

Wade said:


> So, to those who bought the 3DS, does it hurt your eyes ?



It doesn't hurts my eyes so to speak but it does make my site feel a bit wierd if I use it for say 30 mins straight. I turn down the 3D effect or not look at the screen for a few mins then go back to it.

I hate the fact that wearing glasses sometimes causes the 3D effect to distort. If I take them I get 0 problems but wearing it sometimes I need to re-adjust were I am looking.

I think it might be something that I just have to get used to so it no longer has lingering effects on my eyes while using it.


This is only with using the pre-installed games. Not got a real 3DS game yet.

*
Question for All:
*
Can the 3DS at this point play videos from your SD card. If so which file types (I don't if they cannot play back in 3D at this time).

I have looked all over the net some say you can, some say you can't. I do not know how to get it work if you can.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2011)

The more I shoot you in the mouth, the more points I get.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazon shipped it out!  Hopefully get it Monday!


----------



## Grim Uchiha (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugh, the 3DS is just too overrated. Can't you guys just by the next model?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't you just not post?


----------



## Grim Uchiha (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, did I rant on you by any way? No.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 26, 2011)

A post can still be unnecessary and stupid while remaining concise.


----------



## Psych (Mar 26, 2011)

So I feel stupid. I have been using it while in 3D mode at eye level. Your ment to look at it downwards (3D is around your chest and you look down towards it).

The 3D became much clearer and it was even better then I 1st though. There is so much depth to it.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2011)

I must be doing it wrong, the 3D effect isn't so hot for me, and my eye strain is definitely severe. The lowest setting above off works nice for Street Fighter though.

Overall, I admit I'm a bit underwhelmed with most of it. Had a lot of fun with the gf playing with the Mii Maker, and the AR stuff is really cool (albeit a bit choppy when moving). There's also a lot of neat StreetPass stuff I'll probably never get to use where I live. They've built some of this stuff out well.

I haven't decided if I love or hate the control stick yet, haven't played enough. It's very different. Definitely not some flimsy nub, but also definitely not as nice as a full-sized one.

The killer feature that makes it worth it though...the graphics. Holy crap nothing I had seen did it justice. Even ignoring 3D stuff, Street Fighter IV looks _almost as good as the console version_. No joke. Blows me away.

Verdict: Once those big titles hit the shelf, it'll be a must-have. Don't expect the 'Lite' version for at least 2 years, so purchasing it now isn't gonna hurt anything. Same time, not any essential reason to get it pre-OOT.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 27, 2011)

This.


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 27, 2011)

i just dont know if i could justify spending $250 on a handheld system. it costs more then the freakin consoles!!!
i think i should just save some money and get the DSi XL


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you redrapper for your legit fighting game raps.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2011)

I really want The Mercenaries.


----------



## Baks (Mar 27, 2011)

Wade said:


> So, to those who bought the 3DS, does it hurt your eyes ?



No, not all. I don't have any 3DS games for it yet either, but the 3D effect didn't give me a problem when I was playing with the pre installed software.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 27, 2011)

More Mercenaries shots


----------



## Laxus (Mar 27, 2011)

^ I was hoping they might have used the older RE4 model for Wesker. 

The game looks nice


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 27, 2011)

So does Resi look nice on the 3DS?


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 27, 2011)

UGH THE 3DS IS SO AMAZING
hnffhfhfhgg
My eyes are dying though


----------



## Wade (Mar 27, 2011)

Mishudo said:


> My eyes are dying though


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 27, 2011)

Been playing all day with no problems. I think some of you guys need to exercise your eyes. You do that by staring at something really ugly. Instead of turning away focus as if it was beautiful. Your eyes power level will sky rocket! LOL


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 27, 2011)

did ssfiv 3D come out already?

i am looking forward to that and kingdom hearts 3D

those are the only two games i would get really, so i probably won't get the 3DS


----------



## Godot (Mar 27, 2011)

Wade said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.



Nice Wade, ignore the guy that says it doesn't hurt, only pay attention to the guy who says it does.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 27, 2011)

Is the Virtual Console available yet through the 3DS?  I'm doing the system update now.  I was hoping to be able to get Link's Awakening today, but it's not looking like it's going to be available.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 27, 2011)

So for those that have it, any hardware problems, freezing issues and/or lag in-games? Does it feel more robust like the DSL or a little on the flimsy side a la DSi? Really leaning towards picking it up this week, but idk.


----------



## Wade (Mar 27, 2011)

^ Prepare to injure your eyes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 27, 2011)

I will get the 3DS when something like the R4i3DS comes out.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 27, 2011)

I was never hyped about the 3D. I'll be playing games with the 3d turned off 90% of the time.


----------



## Wade (Mar 27, 2011)

Meaning that you'll still buy it ?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm buying the system for the games, not for the gimmicky feature it brings.

That and I got money to blow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got my 3DS for myself and my Wife  Both Aqua Blue.


I bought the following games;

Super Street Fighter IV (two copies one for her and I)
Nintendo Dogs (For her)
Super Monkey Ball 3D
Lego Star wars 


I reserved  Mario Kart 3D, Zelda OOT, Two copies of Resident Evil Mercenaries, SMT Devil Survivor Over clocked, and Kid Icarus.


I have to say the 3DS looks so much better than the DSphat back in 2004 lol. I am pretty impressed with the 3D effects in Super Monkey ball.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 27, 2011)

Regardless if you have 3D on or off, it's still pretty amazing to see.
I love the AR cards


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> So for those that have it, any hardware problems, freezing issues and/or lag in-games? Does it feel more robust like the DSL or a little on the flimsy side a la DSi? Really leaning towards picking it up this week, but idk.



It feels super solid to me all around. It's really slick and constructed well.

It's just barely taller and slimmer, but somehow it feels much slicker than my DSi.



Vegitto-kun said:


> I will get the 3DS when something like the R4i3DS comes out.



I think you'll be waiting _quite_ a while personally.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 27, 2011)

Gomu Ningen said:


> Is the Virtual Console available yet through the 3DS?  I'm doing the system update now.  I was hoping to be able to get Link's Awakening today, but it's not looking like it's going to be available.



Nope, May.

And...


----------



## KidTony (Mar 27, 2011)

Got it today, black version with SSFIV

Graphics are awesome. Like NMaster 65 said, the graphics for SSFIV look almost on par with the console version.

The 3d is more of a gimick, at least for now. i can play with it for awhile, and it looks cool, but i turn it off after awhile.

I also got superscriblenauts to go along with it, that's an awesome game btw.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Mar 27, 2011)

On average how much do the games cost?


----------



## KidTony (Mar 27, 2011)

$40

which fucking sucks.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 27, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> It feels super solid to me all around. It's really slick and constructed well.
> 
> It's just barely taller and slimmer, but somehow it feels much slicker than my DSi.
> 
> ...



about a week? :ho

I mean the R4i already works with DS games its just a matter of time before the 3DS games work.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 27, 2011)

Just let me know if you added and I'll do the same. =)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2011)

Added You DS. My friend code is;


1848-1672-3009


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll add both you guys when I get on mine later


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> I'll add both you guys when I get on mine later



Sounds great to me!


 I have to say I am very impress with the slide pad (Analog stick). I been playing Super Monkey Ball 3d and its perfect for 3D based games. Way better than a nub and I think it will do 3D games justice. 


I'm thinking of picking up Ridge Racer but it makes me upset their is no wi fi play =/


Should we create a thread for Nintendo 3DS system codes?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2011)

Holy shit that QR feature works AWESOME.




Ssj3_Goku said:


> Should we create a thread for Nintendo 3DS system codes?


Yes.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 27, 2011)

I got pilot wings, steel diver, and pes 2011


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 27, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Added You DS. My friend code is;
> 
> 
> 1848-1672-3009


Added. Good stuff!

As for QR codes, I made a thread on neogaf with a bunch of them: 

Scan away!


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 27, 2011)

These QR codes make it ridiculously easy.
Its crazy how innovative these people are


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2011)

Triforce got the first 3DS in NYC.


----------



## Psych (Mar 28, 2011)

What 3DS game should I buy?

I have around £50 of GAME credit left to spend on a game. Anyone got any suggestions or should I just save it for the later games? (Mario/Zelda etc)


----------



## KidTony (Mar 28, 2011)

^If you want, save your money for later games. None of the console launch games are must haves, not by a long shot. The only one that i would consider a must have is SSFIV, if you're into fighters.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 28, 2011)

Psych said:


> What 3DS game should I buy?
> 
> I have around £50 of GAME credit left to spend on a game. Anyone got any suggestions or should I just save it for the later games? (Mario/Zelda etc)



My recommendations right now would be SSFIV if you like fighting games, there's also Samurai Warriors: Chronicle if you like slash em ups, then there's Ridge Racer and Asphalt if you're into racing games, then there's Rayman if you like action adventure, and if you don't like any of the current choices, save it for later games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2011)

Super Monkey Ball 3D is really good and in someways better than the GC version.


If you are into the Lego Star wars titles you will get your moneys worth with the Lego Starr wars III the clone wars.


SFIV was my first purchase.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 28, 2011)

One thing i noticed with the 3ds is that it makes certain other DS games more enjoyable to play. Anyone remember the Mario 64 port? Well, i really hated the controls for the DS version, but with the analog stick thing of the 3ds, the game is a lot more fun to play imo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2011)

KidTony said:


> One thing i noticed with the 3ds is that it makes certain other DS games more enjoyable to play. Anyone remember the Mario 64 port? Well, i really hated the controls for the DS version, but with the analog stick thing of the 3ds, the game is a lot more fun to play imo.




O, thats a good point I forgot about that. I should re buy that game now just for the control lol.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 28, 2011)

Donkey and Goku, I added you guys. I'll post my friend code in a bit after I'm done charging my 3DS


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Donkey and Goku, I added you guys. I'll post my friend code in a bit after I'm done charging my 3DS



Sounds good. Though my Friend code might change if I have to take my 3DS back to Nintendo because I got one of these;


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh dude that sucks! Did the update do anything to help/fix it?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2011)

I heard of that issue on IGN, Nintendo's a good company, so if its a big issue I doubt they'd make you pay to fix it.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 28, 2011)

Now I'm worried about trying ssf4, it's coming through gamefly but I might send it back


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2011)

Been playing Rayman 3D. I'm actually enjoying it, why the low ratings? Guessing it's cause it's a port, cause so far it's fun. Pretty cool 3D effects aswell.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 29, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Sounds good. Though my Friend code might change if I have to take my 3DS back to Nintendo because I got one of these;



What game(s) were you playing when it happened? Seems like it happens the most to people playing Super monkey ball and Ghost recon. One poster on GAF said his started having the same issues when he was playing face raiders though. Hopefully it's something they can fix with just a patch. 



Gnome on Fire said:


> I heard of that issue on IGN, Nintendo's a good company, so if its a big issue I doubt they'd make you pay to fix it.



No company's gonna charge you to fix a system that's barely two days old lol.

Def. right about Nintendo though. I sent in my kid sis' DSL due to a broken hinge and they fixed the often-unresponsive L button as well. We never even mentioned it.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2011)

^Shoot they're so amazing my friend bought an old DSi from ebay which didnt really work, and the guy asked him if it was new. He told em it wasnt new, but technically new for him.
So the guy just says send it in anyway, he sent it in and they sent him a brand new one.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 29, 2011)

ok for anyone who wants it my 3DS friend code is 3823-8519-8114

Goku i hope your 3DS is gonna be ok, that sucks.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 29, 2011)

Guys, are you gonna make a 3DS FC exchange thread or something.

It will get ugly to find them amongst the rest of the posts.

BTW, I added DS, goku and Nan desu ka

My code is 4553 9942 9180


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 29, 2011)

I will add the friend codes when I return from work. 



Gnome on Fire said:


> I heard of that issue on IGN, Nintendo's a good company, so if its a big issue I doubt they'd make you pay to fix it.



The system is under warranty with Nintendo for at least a year and I registered the system to club Nintendo and got an extra 3 months. They are pretty good on support.



@Rhythmic-

I was playing Super Monkey Ball



@Nan Desu Ka

THis happened after I updated it


----------



## Escargon (Mar 29, 2011)

*Does SSFIV for 3DS have Vega on it? Those meatballs havent added Vega yet to the iPhone version. HOW THE HELL do you leave such important characters off the game? I facepalmed myself really really hard when i saw Deejay being the secret character. 

Just wondering!*


----------



## KidTony (Mar 29, 2011)

^It has every character from the console version.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 29, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @Nan Desu Ka
> 
> THis happened after I updated it




Ouch that sucks. We'll hopefully they'll get a patch update for this issue or something. That's one thing that makes the ability to update the system awesome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2011)

Nintendo just confirmed that 3DS first-day sales were the highest of any Nintendo hand-held system in its history.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 29, 2011)

Is the battery realy that terrible? I was planning to buy a 3DS untill I heard this and figured they would probably bring out a newer and better version like 2 months later or am I totally wrong?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2011)

3 - 5 1/2 hours of play time depending on the settings you use.  Sleep mode lasts for days.  Always assume the next version will come at least 18 months later as that's what happened with the DS > DSL > DSi & XL


----------



## Wade (Mar 29, 2011)

The battery lasts 3 hours with the 3D activated - which will deteriorate your eyesight - . Clearly isn't worth it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2011)

almost bought a 3DS

thank god I remembered that there is no R4 for it yet.

but it was just standing there all pretty and with a pretty good price.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2011)

Wade said:


> The battery lasts 3 hours with the 3D activated - *which will deteriorate your eyesight* - . Clearly isn't worth it.



Ummm no it won't...

So far I'm also confused about the "Eye hurts" it only hurt if I put it on the highest 3D settings. When I mess with it, and get it to the right settings, it doesn't hurt at all. Do people just leave it on the highest settings?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> almost bought a 3DS
> 
> thank god I remembered that there is no R4 for it yet.
> 
> but it was just standing there all pretty and with a pretty good price.



There are games worth buying now and there'll be plenty more worth buying later. I don't know about other regions but, in England at least, the price of the 3DS is rising back to ?230 now that the launch has been and gone.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2011)

Lyra said:


> There are games worth buying now and there'll be plenty more worth buying later. I don't know about other regions but, in England at least, the price of the 3DS is rising back to ?230 now that the launch has been and gone.



sorry but no region free system is making me go piracy. I loved importing games....now? fuck it.

and lol there is not one single game I want in the launch setup.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm most likely alone in this but I went to best buy this afternoon to check out the 3DS to see what all the fuss was about. I was ready to buy into this product if it blew my mind on how ground breaking it was.

So I walk up to the unit and automatically my eyes start hurting and they can't focus on whats going on on the screen . I tried to rough it out to see if it got any better but it didn't if anything it got worse. I thought to myself just turn the 3D off so that way I could try to enjoy it. So I turn the dial thing all the way down but even on the lowest setting it still had some 3D feature going on and it just hurt my eyes. 

Honestly the 3D is more Hollow graphic then it is 3D , I really wanted to be proven wrong by this system but I wasn't at all if anything it made me like it even less. So for me I wouldn't buy the system because I was seriously underwhelmed.

What do you guys think of the 3DS is it to your liking, am I crazy, did I miss something?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2011)

Might have sensitive eyes  3D effects are pretty awesome in Samurai Warriors. The effects actually pop out at you at times. Rayman had this cool falling leafs effects aswell. I keep it around the middle for 3D effect. I never put it all the way up, to much. But it's all based on your eyes. But if you lower it ALL the way, like shut it off, there is NO 3D effect...So might of missed something. 

Beyond just the 3D, the analog is GREAT. Much better then the shitty psp one. 

Btw *my Rayman review* -


----------



## Kaitlyn (Mar 29, 2011)

My roommate/co-worker got one. I watched him shoot my face, hug our boss' Mii with his own, and I made my own Mii on it. I'm gonna get one some day. Just waiting on a special edition one, and for the gaming library to broaden out.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 29, 2011)

Omoi0714 said:


> So I turn the dial thing all the way down but even on the lowest setting it still had some 3D feature going on



So there's still some 3D effect even when the slider's all the way down? Can someone with a 3DS clarify this? Maybe the one he was testing had issues. I'll play with the 3D on at times, but I'll have it off most of the time to maximize battery use.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ummm no it won't...
> 
> So far I'm also confused about the "Eye hurts" it only hurt if I put it on the highest 3D settings. When I mess with it, and get it to the right settings, it doesn't hurt at all. Do people just leave it on the highest settings?



I tend to put mine at 75% and have no eye strain after a couple hour session with Samurai Warriors.  But then again, I've had a 3DS for more than a month now, so I've gotten used to it.  Remember, it's all good in moderation.  But some people will either have sensitive eyes or might not be able to see the 3D effect at all.

Here are a couple quotes from this AP article as to why 3D might be good or bad and how the fearmongering began...





			
				For the 3DS said:
			
		

> On the contrary, the optometrists say, it's a good idea to get your kids to try the 3-D screen, especially if they're younger than 6. *It won't do any harm, they say, and it could help catch vision disorders that have to be caught early to be fixed.*
> 
> If your kid doesn't see the 3-D effect on the 3DS, that's a sign that he or she may have a vision disorder such as amblyopia, or "lazy eye," or subtler problems that can cause problems with reading, Duenas said. Kids who experience dizziness or discomfort should also be checked, he said.
> 
> Today's 3-D viewing systems send different images to the right and left eyes, a technique that creates an illusion of depth. But a lot of the cues we use to perceive depth in our environment are missing. That confuses the eyes and accounts for the eyestrain and headaches many people experience watching 3-D movies. Because of that, optometrists say, these systems can help isolate problems that have to do with the way the eyes move, problems that aren't caught by eye charts.





			
				WTF are you talking about? said:
			
		

> However, optometrists aren't quite seeing eye to eye on this issue with another group of eye specialists: the ophthalmologists, who are medical doctors. (Optometrists are doctors of optometry but not medical doctors.)
> 
> Dr. David Hunter, a pediatric ophthalmologist affiliated with the Children's Hospital in Boston and the American Academy of Ophthalmology, *said the idea that off-the-shelf 3-D games or movies could help screen for vision problems such as amblyopia is "a little perplexing."*
> 
> Kids with amblyopia don't have much depth perception in real life, he said, so if they don't see depth in a 3-D screen, they might not say anything because that wouldn't be much different from what they see around them.





			
				Nintendo's take said:
			
		

> Nintendo's warning, issued in December, was vaguely worded. It said specialists believe "there is a possibility that 3-D images which send different images to the left and right eye could affect the development of vision in small children."
> 
> *The Japanese company didn't back the warning up with scientific evidence, so Duenas sees it as being motivated by liability concerns* — much like coffee mugs carry warnings that beverages could be hot — rather than a true danger.
> 
> ...





			
				Rhythmic- said:
			
		

> So there's still some 3D effect even when the slider's all the way down? Can someone with a 3DS clarify this?



If it's all the way down, there is no 3D.  The parallax barrier is turned off.  The green 3D indicator is only on when 3D content is available.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2011)

4167-4503-5328


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 29, 2011)

Added everyone! Super Monkey ball 3D is pretty sweet. how is PES 2011? I might get it just because the 3D is pulling me in lol


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2011)

Added you goku. Donkey what's your code? And anyone who wants to add me, code is above. Enjoy samurai warriors chronicles btw


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 29, 2011)

Omoi0714 said:


> So I walk up to the unit and automatically my eyes start hurting and they can't focus on whats going on on the screen . I tried to rough it out to see if it got any better but it didn't if anything it got worse. I thought to myself just turn the 3D off so that way I could try to enjoy it. So I turn the dial thing all the way down but even on the lowest setting it still had some 3D feature going on and it just hurt my eyes.


My reaction was very similar to yours. I handed it to my co-workers today though and they were blown away by the 3D. I just don't see it so much, and what I do see hurts my eyes.

But if you turn it down it's off dude, period. I've actually got comfortable with setting it just a little above off. That gives me some nice subtle depth without the eye strain. Only noticeable in Street Fighter though at that low.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2011)

I wanted to wait till the holidays to pick the 3DS up, but I feel like I am going to cave in and get it soon. 

I'm interested in Rayman 3D for my first game. I love me some classic platforming games.


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 29, 2011)

500 buckeroos?

I'll add you folks in about a year.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 29, 2011)

So far I'm loving pes. The 3d effect is cool, it kinda sucks you into the action. The scorebox looks like its just hanging in thin air which looks cool. As far as soccer games go it's pretty standard, easy to get into and fun to play. I was disappointed that it didn't include the mls though. Also the thumbstick for controlling players works great, much smoother than a d pad.

Crazymtf I added your friend code if you need mine it's 3823-8519-8114


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2011)

^Cool, will add once I hop back on.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Added you goku. Donkey what's your code? And anyone who wants to add me, code is above. Enjoy samurai warriors chronicles btw





I'll add yours in a bit. =)




The Red Gil said:


> 500 buckeroos?
> 
> I'll add you folks in about a year.



Where do you live?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey ds I added you, just scroll up if you need my fc.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Hey ds I added you, just scroll up if you need my fc.



Will do!



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Enjoy samurai warriors chronicles btw



9 hours in and can't stop playing it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 30, 2011)

Does SW have any form of Co op / Multi player?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Does SW have any form of Co op / Multi player?



Nope.  Only Streetpass stuff and you can send other players different weapons you've earned throughout the campaign.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2011)

Think best thing about Samurai Warriors is how it's set up. One single story, long, but better then replaying the same shit with multiple characters.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 30, 2011)

crazymtf, I added you.

Mine is 4553 9942 9180

I added you too, Donkey.

I dont have any game yet but Im thinking to pick Street Fighter.

Also do you know if resident Mercenaries will feature some online mode like a cooperative. If it has day 1 buy for me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 30, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> crazymtf, I added you.
> 
> Mine is 4553 9942 9180
> 
> ...



It will. 



> *Online co-op, over both WiFi and ad hoc mode will be supported,* giving the game some more legs, but for now, we're more excited about this as a tech demo than a game. Still, as a sort of "greatest hits" package of characters and locations, this could be just the thing for hardcore Resident Evil fans looking for a mobile fix.



And if you haven't seen it already...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCGdfmmpCDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you hear that it might even have a Revelations demo included? It's awesome enough that it's a game with plenty of RE4 and RE5 locations and characters to play as with a levelling up system that lets you purchase new skills and weaponry... But it has online Co-Op and a demo of Revelations, too?

How does Capcom manage to get this _so right_, yet still somehow screw up Raccoon City?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2011)

^Judging to early. 

Samurai Warriors Review -


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 30, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> It will. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCGdfmmpCDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 30, 2011)

nice, might have to get that one


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2011)

Now I'm not sure what game I should get for my first game. 

I'm trying to decide between Shadow Wars, Rayman and Samurai Warriors. I will be only buying one game for the time being, so I want the game to last but be worth the price.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Now I'm not sure what game I should get for my first game.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between Shadow Wars, Rayman and Samurai Warriors. I will be only buying one game for the time being, so I want the game to last but be worth the price.



Shadow Wars will last you anywhere between 30 and 50 hours, at least the campaign and skirmishes combined will. Samurai Warrior Chronicles is about as long but is also worth multiple playthroughs since your choices in the game effects who joins you and what missions are available.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 30, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Did you hear that it might even have a Revelations demo included? It's awesome enough that it's a game with plenty of RE4 and RE5 locations and characters to play as with a levelling up system that lets you purchase new skills and weaponry... But it has online Co-Op and a demo of Revelations, too?
> 
> How does Capcom manage to get this _so right_, yet still somehow screw up Raccoon City?



They gave the job to slant six of all developers, gave them a ridiculously short amount of time to complete the game and probably couldn't care less about what happened to that game as long as they where able to shut up the fans that wanted OUtbreak or RE2/3 Remake considering this is an HD raccoon city game.

However Revelations looks so enticing. Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, for the love of all that is good in this world let RE:Revelations be a true survival/horror game and if it is, let it be amazingly successful. 

Mercenaries looks really good to. Of course whichever handheld gets the Marvel vs Capcom 3 port is getting my cash. Either way, damn the 3DS looks good.

It costs about $100 to make, so if the NGP is a big enough threat, I can see them slashing the price on the thing.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2011)

DedValve said:


> They gave the job to slant six of all developers, gave them a ridiculously short amount of time to complete the game and probably couldn't care less about what happened to that game as long as they where able to shut up the fans that wanted OUtbreak or RE2/3 Remake considering this is an HD raccoon city game.



Which just really makes me think Capcom doesn't care about their fans any more... Between this and DmC... D:


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 31, 2011)

DedValve said:


> They gave the job to slant six of all developers, gave them a ridiculously short amount of time to complete the game and probably couldn't care less about what happened to that game as long as they where able to shut up the fans that wanted OUtbreak or RE2/3 Remake considering this is an HD raccoon city game.
> 
> However Revelations looks so enticing. Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, Please be successful, for the love of all that is good in this world let RE:Revelations be a true survival/horror game and if it is, let it be amazingly successful.
> 
> ...



Raw materials cost $101 we don't know what the manufacturing cost is and you have to take into account marketing  and employee salaries etc.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 31, 2011)

Anybody grab Streetpass Miis yet?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 31, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Anybody grab Streetpass Miis yet?



A couple of times.

I was more excited than a teenager watching porn.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 31, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> A couple of times.
> 
> I was more excited than a teenager watching porn.



Dat green light.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 31, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Dat green light.



A free tip.

Once you go to see the Mii, USE IT IN THE RPG MINI-GAME OR YOU WONT BE ABLE TO USE IT LATER!!!!!!!

The second time I got it I went to see it and turned off the console so imagine my face when I came back home and wanted to put it to a test against those damned ghosts.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 31, 2011)

Just picked up my 3DS with Samurai Warriors. 

It's currently charging and I will add everyone's FC when it's done.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 31, 2011)

^ SWC? Good man.



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> A free tip.
> 
> Once you go to see the Mii, USE IT IN THE RPG MINI-GAME OR YOU WONT BE ABLE TO USE IT LATER!!!!!!!
> 
> The second time I got it I went to see it and turned off the console so imagine my face when I came back home and wanted to put it to a test against those damned ghosts.



Another protip: meeting the same Mii multiple times will level up that Mii in Find Mii up to level 7.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 31, 2011)

Appart from cats, dogs and bunnies, there are another kind of animals in the rented heroes??


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 31, 2011)

FC: 4382-1998-1179

Will go through the thread and add people who posted their FC.


----------



## Corran (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got mine in mail 

Only had a chance to do a few menu things so far, already I stumbled on a neat little thing. Was blowing of a piece of dust and the icons on the upper screen start spinning faster when there is more noise


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 1, 2011)

Corran said:


> Just got mine in mail
> 
> Only had a chance to do a few menu things so far, already I stumbled on a neat little thing. Was blowing of a piece of dust and the icons on the upper screen start spinning faster when there is more noise



If you tap the bottom of your DS, it does the same thing.


----------



## Corran (Apr 1, 2011)

^ awesome. I love when Nintendo just throws in little things you don't expect.

So I got a US system but I'm in Australia. Had to choose US as my country in the setup stuff


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Apr 1, 2011)

I went down to the local mall with street pass on hoping to pick up a mii or two. No luck unfortunately, but I did get like 14 play coins for all the walking which i used to unlock more AR games lol


----------



## Corran (Apr 1, 2011)

FC: 1762-2698-6072

Will go back and add people I can see


----------



## Masurao (Apr 2, 2011)

Picked one up with a combination of C-mas money I saved up, and a Best Buy Gift card.

FC: 1075-0744-6132 ( Doon)

I'll add you guys soon.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 2, 2011)

I wasn't able to get one of these because the cost is too high for me right now, but I did get to play the demo when the Nintendo vendor for my store visited us on the 23rd of last month. It's pretty damn cool and I do wanna get one eventually, maybe once there is a price drop.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 2, 2011)

Is the online feature active on the 3ds yet?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 2, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Is the online feature active on the 3ds yet?



Depends on what you mean online feature.  You can play each other online in SSFIV 3D.  If you mean the 3DS store and all that jazz, that's coming in May.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm so jelly at anyone who's got a 3DS. I've got a wait for a while till I get mine...


----------



## TheWon (Apr 2, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Guys, are you gonna make a 3DS FC exchange thread or something.
> 
> It will get ugly to find them amongst the rest of the posts.
> 
> ...



Well I did in the Online Gaming Center. Dam thread been dead of a while. Say DS I added you
TheWon:
2878-9585-2503


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 2, 2011)

TheWon said:


> Well I did in the Online Gaming Center. Dam thread been dead of a while. Say DS I added you
> TheWon:
> 2878-9585-2503



I added you as well all bitches. 

My bro will be getting SSFIV any time this next week.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

I've had my hands on a 3DS at an anime event, and I'm actually not impressed by the 3DS' 3D. Although Naruto Shippuden Shinobi Rittai Emaki! Saikyô Ninkai Kessen seems to be a great game, as long as they get rid of sprites AND low quality 3D renders like on the Wii and DS... >:/


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Alicia (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn it, N64 graphics...


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


>


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Damn it, N64 graphics...



It's much better than N64 graphics... It's not quite Gamecube-level, but it's not much lower. It's a considerable improvement, which is pretty damn awesome considering this isn't a remake.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 3, 2011)

FC:4768-7471-1869 
My username is deathe
Anyone wanna be friends?

TheWon,corran, and Doon, I just added you.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 3, 2011)

After you connect it to your wireless router. Click on the orange happy face icon.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 3, 2011)

Already solved my problem, I added you on my friends list btw.

FC:4768-7471-1869 
My username is deathe


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> FC:4768-7471-1869
> My username is deathe
> Anyone wanna be friends?
> 
> TheWon,corran, and Doon, I just added you.



Adding you and TheWon right now. 

My FC is in my signature.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 3, 2011)

I've added BH, TheCheat, Donkey Show, SSj_3 Goku, Corran, Spanish HoffKage, Crayzmtf, and TheWon.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh I see, everyone but me huh. Lol j/k

Btw, I'm loving pilot wings


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Damn it, N64 graphics...



Yes, totally N64 graphics.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't forget to add me Donkey!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm still waiting for your invite too DS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2011)

Will run through all the codes tonight.  Thanks for the reminders. =P


----------



## Corran (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm waiting on DS, Ssj3 Goku and crazymtf to add me  Everyone else has added me. Can't wait till messaging and maybe some friend notes are added. Its hard to remember who some members 3ds names are


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2011)

Added you guys!  I also picked up Gundam 3D and Blazblue CS II for my JP 3DS today.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Blazblue is out already?!


----------



## Corran (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't even know there was a Gundam game 

What accessories have people bought? I was thinking of screen protectors but not sure if they are worth it.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Added you guys!  I also picked up Gundam 3D and Blazblue CS II for my JP 3DS today.



Any word on a NA release date?


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2011)

No idea.  I know Blazblue is coming to the EU though from what I've read.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> No idea.  I know Blazblue is coming to the EU though from what I've read.



Indeed. Sometime this year. No US release is planned, it seems.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 4, 2011)

The 3D effect on the Gundam game is soooooooooooo good.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn, I wish the 3DS wasn't region locked..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 4, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Added you guys!  I also picked up Gundam 3D and Blazblue CS II for my JP 3DS today.



Always eating that Wendys. 

Is Blazblue better than SSFIV?


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2011)

Still need to get added by Donkey Show, Corran, SSJ3 Goku,  and  Spanish Hoffkage. Got everyone else.

FC: 1075-0744-6132


----------



## Corran (Apr 5, 2011)

Masurao I swear I added you


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2011)

Corran said:


> Masurao I swear I added you



Hmm did you create a Mii? I might have gotten your FC wrong. It's *1762-2698-6072* right?


----------



## Corran (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup, I tried your friend code yesterday and it said I had already added you. What is your Mii name?
And yeah I created a Mii, you can only get a FC after creating a Mii


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol. Yeah, I got you now. Must have been some error or something. I deleted your card, and re-added it, and you appeared.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Always eating that Wendys.
> 
> Is Blazblue better than SSFIV?



Well, it depends on whether or not you like the fighting system more than SSFIV. =P

Blazblue suffers a dropped framerate when in 3D as well.  To be expected since it's still relatively early. The effect looks awesome though, especially on full and very pop-up storybook like. I will say this though, when devs get the hang of it, 2D games are going to look fantastic.

Aside from that, it's a pretty meaty title.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Apr 5, 2011)

Still waiting for crazy mtf to add me. Also to masurao and anyone else who may want to add me my fc is 3823-8519-8114


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry Nan, not home so my 3DS doesn't have Wi-fi here  Will do once get home.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 5, 2011)

There's a few videos on youtube complaining about the hinge being too loose. They say it's suppose to have a bit of give, but shouldn't be enough that'll cause the top screen to wiggle a lot when you're using the gyroscope. Someone on GAF mentioned it's more common in the cosmo black 3DSs; anyone here dealing with those? Planning to get this on Friday after I get my check.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2011)

TheWon said:


> To bad about Blazblue not having online!
> .



What? I never said that.  It has online, dude.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 5, 2011)

R4i3DS come soon.

I need region free


----------



## TheWon (Apr 5, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> What? I never said that.  It has online, dude.



I never said you said that! I read on some sites that it does have online matches. Now if you are confirming this to be a lie. Then I'm getting this ASAP!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 5, 2011)

Tales of the Abyss 3DS coming out August 15th 2011!!!


> Asch is the lost prince of a country torn asunder by prophecy. Cloned and replaced by a new prince, Asch finds himself amongst the ranks of God-Generals, fighting to destroy the very prophecy for peace that his clone will fulfill. War, magic & science clash, but at their heart stands Asch the Bloody. Tales of the Abyss: Asch the Bloody is a manga adaptation of a story line from the "Tales of the Abyss" video game license. Their property, a video game RPG much like the Final Fantasy franchise, has spun off dozens of successful sub-properties in Japan and the US over the past 2 decades. This manga adaptation from the POV of one of the series most popular characters, is timed for release alongside the US release of the series' anime adaptation. This series premiere will also match that of franchise's RPG title debut on Nintendo 3DS.
> 
> Publisher: Bandai Entertainment (August 16, 2011)
> Language: English


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2011)

^Hell yes!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a good game for those who haven't played it.  I'll probably pass on it though. Beaten it 3 times, and I don't think I could play through it again.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 6, 2011)

*Gamecube/Wii Games in 3D for 3DS!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BPZ_FWYMjs[/YOUTUBE]

Direct Link to the page with the links.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 6, 2011)

When they're coming out with the virtual console?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> When they're coming out with the virtual console?



Sometime in late May, I believe.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 6, 2011)

Browser in April, VC in May, Zelda in June?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Browser in April, VC in May, Zelda in June?



I'm pretty sure the 3DSWare, Virtual Console and browser are all coming sometime in May. Is Zelda really coming out in June, though?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 6, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Tales of the Abyss 3DS coming out August 15th 2011!!!



Should take this with a grain of salt, the confirmation's from Amazon after all. And after reading that thread, I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, do any of you guys get headaches from playing the 3DS? 

Or any problems that anyone has come across? 

I don't have one, but I want to know what repercussions anyone else has.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 6, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, do any of you guys get headaches from playing the 3DS?
> 
> Or any problems that anyone has come across?
> 
> I don't have one, but I want to know what repercussions anyone else has.



At first I did but then my eyes got used to it and I been playing it a lot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 6, 2011)

That is bloody awesome!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Apr 6, 2011)

I never got a headache, but until your eyes get used to the effect it can feel a little funky


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 8, 2011)

Realized someone at my hospital has a 3DS since I finally got a Streetpass from there while not leaving the campus today. I just need to find out who it exactly is, but I at least wrecked his ghost times in RR. :3

And I finally beat the first run at Find Mii. Yay crown!


----------



## TheWon (Apr 10, 2011)

Had my Street Pass cherry popped today. To bad it came from a girl age 12-16 really not sure. I was at a arts, and craft convention. That also had a small comic book type thing going on. It's going to be so funny when she show her parents she got my Mii. Look mom I have this black guy wearing shades, and has a goatee. Whose message is Feel My Power! The last song he listened to is Jizz in my pants LOL!


----------



## Shrimp (Apr 11, 2011)

TheWon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BPZ_FWYMjs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Direct Link to the page with the links.



that was amazing man
now i have a headache lol
spent almost 1h looking at the 3d photos


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 11, 2011)

Wade said:


> Oh my gad it's really disturbing. How many of you have fucked their brain cells yet ?



Your staring at a computer screen, I don't see you complaining about loss of brain cells. If people really cared about their eye-sight, they wouldn't be staring at a computer or tv half as long as they do.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 11, 2011)

Man I want the 3DS the more I look at it...

Are the Japanese 3DSs region locked?


----------



## TheWon (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep even though most feel the battery is the worst issue. That's the only thing I dislike about the 3DS. You can't play 3DS imports, but you can play DS imports.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've tried to add people from here to my friend list since there aren't to many people with 3DS's in my area. 

I've added the following people:

Donkey Show
Spanish Hoffkage
crazymtf
Nan Desu Ka
Brandon Heat
Corran
Masurao
TheWon
The Cheat

My FC is: 2664-2131-5968


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2011)

I will add you when I get home later today. 

Is it just me or does SWC get randomly hard in the later missions?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally bought an Aqua Blue 3DS today, and when I got home, I noticed the bottom right corner of the top screen is chipped. I then called Gamestop to try and get it exchanged but they're saying it's a manufacturer's defect, and they can't do squat about it. I demanded for the Manager to call the District Manager, and get this shit straighten out. If they can't exchange it, I'm fucking demanding for a refund. Could give two shits if the merch. has been opened, I ain't settling for this 3DS. 

Haven't had any trouble with GS like this before, when I bought my DSi and it had a dead pixel, they exchanged it without any questions.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2011)

That sucks. I would just return it and buy it from another store. 

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D officially comes out on *June 19*. :WOW


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 12, 2011)

They're saying since I've already opened it, they can't issue a refund. Even the damn district manager's saying they can't exchange it since it's Nintendo's fault. It's not like I even had it for more than an hour. I immediately called about thirty minutes after I purchased it. I'm gonna bug these asswipes again tomorrow. If they don't budge, I'm gonna see if Nintendo can exchange it. Not gonna be buying from Gamestop again, unless I completely have to. It's too bad that there's no local gamestores around here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2011)

Nintendo should send you a new one because of the warranty, so that shouldn't be an issue. Only problem would be the wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> That sucks. I would just return it and buy it from another store.
> 
> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D officially comes out on *June 19*. :WOW


 If I ever do get a 3DS I will get this.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 12, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> That sucks. I would just return it and buy it from another store.
> 
> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D officially comes out on *June 19*. :WOW



June 17 for us eurobitches


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 12, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Nintendo should send you a new one because of the warranty, so that shouldn't be an issue. Only problem would be the wait.



Yeah I decided to go on ahead and call N. Just got off the phone with them a few minutes ago. I should receive the return label I need to print out soon and return this one to 'em. The guy said they're actually doing expedited shipping with the 3DS systems, so I should get it in a few days to about a week. He said Gamestop should've exchanged it and I told him how badly it went down. Even he called BS on it. 

After that t'was a smooth process. He said they'll exchange it, no questions asked. Now I just have to wait a few more days.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 12, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Yeah I decided to go on ahead and call N. Just got off the phone with them a few minutes ago. I should receive the return label I need to print out soon and return this one to 'em. The guy said they're actually doing expedited shipping with the 3DS systems, so I should get it in a few days to about a week. He said Gamestop should've exchanged it and I told him how badly it went down. Even he called BS on it.
> 
> After that t'was a smooth process. He said they'll exchange it, no questions asked. Now I just have to wait a few more days.



Sorry to hear about Gamestop screwing you! It's funny I thought I had a power problem with my 3DS. My Gamestop was going to exchange it no problem. Still going through Nintendo you will get taken care of. They have the best customer service around. If you would have milked it you may have gotten a free game or something.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 12, 2011)

TheWon said:


> If you would have milked it you may have gotten a free game or something.



That's a bit much. 

I just hope they send me one that doesn't wobble too much. This one was perfect, barely any wobble but still enough to act as a 'shock absorber' or a buffer of sorts, if something should happen to the top screen. None of the buttons were loose as well. It's just that damn chip. I was thinking of just dealing with it, but I figured that chip can turn into a crack and end up getting bigger or something. 

It's best to just send it in and get a replacement.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 13, 2011)

Dat Starfox theme.


----------



## Corran (Apr 13, 2011)

Wade said:


> No you will get blindness.



We get it.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 13, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> That's a bit much.
> 
> I just hope they send me one that doesn't wobble too much. This one was perfect, barely any wobble but still enough to act as a 'shock absorber' or a buffer of sorts, if something should happen to the top screen. None of the buttons were loose as well. It's just that damn chip. I was thinking of just dealing with it, but I figured that chip can turn into a crack and end up getting bigger or something.
> 
> It's best to just send it in and get a replacement.



No really It works Nintendo loves a sad story. Also if they look at your Club Nintendo history, and see you bought a lot of games. There is a good chance they will try to make it better. Believe me i have gotten it to work.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 14, 2011)

Star Fox 64 3D set to be released on *July 14*.

Nintendo just wants me to give them my money every month.


----------



## Corran (Apr 14, 2011)

Star Fox 64 is probably one of my favourite games ever, damn you Nintendo for making me buy it again.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 14, 2011)

Walk around everyday with your 3DS for two weeks: 0 Miis Found.

Walk around a game conference for 2 hours: 7 Miis found.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Walk around everyday with your 3DS for two weeks: 0 Miis Found.
> 
> Walk around a game conference for 2 hours: 7 Miis found.



This just means gamers only come out when game related events are being held. 

Not a good reputation you're upholding guys.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I've tried to add people from here to my friend list since there aren't to many people with 3DS's in my area.
> 
> I've added the following people:
> 
> ...



Added.

If some of you have added me and I didnt add back, plz tell me.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 15, 2011)

if they make FFVI in 3D for the 3DS i'll probably get the 3DS for that.  terra looked great in dissidia.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Apr 16, 2011)

anybody else reading IGN's Ocarina preview? it's looking/sounding amazing! I already have it on my wii (never play it though) but reading about how great this game is gonna be has got me psyched for it. Definitely gotta preorder. You guys gotta check it out, so far they havent had anything but great things to say about it from the graphics to the controls (the touch screen layout looks brilliant) and just their general impressions of the game so far seem pretty awesome.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 16, 2011)

It's way more than a port with some texture updates. They're really flushing out the world, looks awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

They improved OoT? What silliness is this? You can't improve perfection.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They improved OoT? What silliness is this? You can't improve perfection.



They can make it look nicer, though!


----------



## Stalin (Apr 17, 2011)

Has OoT even aged that well?


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 18, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Has OoT even aged that well?



Better than crap like FF7. 

But no, you'll find your memories of the game filled in a lot of things that just weren't there. Things look cooler than they actually did. I'm excited because I'm hearing the remake "is how you remember it".


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## NinjaM (Apr 21, 2011)

You lost me at "Legends".


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 21, 2011)

You had me at Legends.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Rhythmic- (Apr 22, 2011)

Finally got my 3DS back from Nintendo today. They just replaced the screen but now there's one piece of dust inside it. Whatever tho, it's far better than a chipped screen. So far, all I've messed around with are Face raiders, and the AR games. Right now, I'm just scanning some of the Miis at DS's thread at GAF. 

Mind if I add some of you guys tho? Mine is
0516-7321-7704


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 22, 2011)

Lyra said:


> No, it's an impressively-sized demo that also includes various nifty things for people interested in the development of the game (debug menu, yay!). It's also free, as far as I can tell, which means there's no excuse not to give it a try.



It costs money, though. 200 Yen, so that's like $2.00.


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got mine today.  Add me, people.

1977-0211-6160


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 23, 2011)

Added Rythmic and DragonTiger.


----------



## Velocity (May 5, 2011)

Why haven't I added anyone yet? Bah, I'll get to it now.

Mine is 1891-1230-7244


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

Finished Find Mii RPG.  Damn that took forever, but the Metroid Cap is worth it.


----------



## Velocity (May 5, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Finished Find Mii RPG.  Damn that took forever, but the Metroid Cap is worth it.



Did you add me yet?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

I will in a bit.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 5, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Finished Find Mii RPG.  Damn that took forever, but the Metroid Cap is worth it.



How many times you need to finish it to get all hats??

Also, how many posters thre are?? I completed the Galaxy 2 one and Im close to finish Other M and I have seen people who had a third one.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 5, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> How many times you need to finish it to get all hats??
> 
> Also, how many posters thre are?? I completed the Galaxy 2 one and Im close to finish Other M and I have seen people who had a third one.



Two runs are all you need to get all the hats.  As for the pictures, these are the ones I have.

NSMB (complete)
Kirby (complete)
Metroid
Mario & Bowser
SMG
Pikmin

I'm pretty sure I'll finish the rest up at E3.  Streetpass is going to melt my 3DS.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 5, 2011)

thats a lot of poster

well, I guess I should find more street passes


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 7, 2011)

*3DS*

The 3DS isn't all that it's cracked up to be. Last night I was playing a demo version of it, and I thought it was the greatest thing on earth until I turn the 3D on. You have to focus the DS or your head to see right and the 3D isn't all that good. It looks like you're staring at weird picture.... The only good thing about it(to me) is that SSBB is coming out on it.


----------



## SPN (May 7, 2011)

The 3DS is meh. Right now I see it as a neat little gimmic, and until they come out with some actual titles for it, it will remain a gimmic to me.

Although I am a little bias as I am one of those sad people who have problems with 3D.


----------



## Palpatine (May 7, 2011)

What's the deal with this thing?

Am I going to have to upgrade to 3DS to keep playing DS games now?


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> What's the deal with this thing?
> 
> Am I going to have to upgrade to 3DS to keep playing DS games now?



It's an entirely new device, like the Gameboy Colour was to the original Gameboy, so no. You'll have to upgrade if you want to play 3DS games, though.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 7, 2011)

I was thinking about buying it, but then I realized that a new one would just be released afterward. So I decided to wait xD

Has the remake of OoT been canceled or something? I heard it was....


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2011)

The remake is coming out next month.


----------



## Palpatine (May 7, 2011)

OoT for 3DS? 

EDIT: I assume you can still play regular DS games on the 3DS, right?


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> OoT for 3DS?
> 
> EDIT: I assume you can still play regular DS games on the 3DS, right?



Of course.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 8, 2011)

i have a 3DS


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2011)

Might as well wait for their next 3DS project. 

They always have something hidden up their ass.


----------



## NinjaM (May 8, 2011)

Anyone who thinks there will be a newer 3DS in the next two years is an idiot.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Anyone who thinks there will be a newer 3DS in the next two years is an idiot.



There's always one person that says this about their new handhelds and yet we have three different versions of GBA, and three different versions of Nintendo DS. They are almost assuredly coming out with another 3DS.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2011)

I still hate that I bought a DS and then they just announced the Lite a month later. So I'm gonna wait atleast till next year, a newer ver will come soon with a better battery and less bulky design.


----------



## Falcon (May 8, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Anyone who thinks there will be a newer 3DS in the next two years is an idiot.


They did it with the GBA and DS why not the 3DS? 

You guys want a smaller 3DS, I want a bigger one. Make one as big as the DSi XL!


----------



## Rasendori (May 9, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Anyone who thinks there will be a newer 3DS in the next two years is an idiot.



They're going to make it as soon as possible imo. I have a 3DS and I will be very dissapointed if they make a newer one as opposed to making better accessories for the current one - like a Nintendo version of the better battery.

Sad truth is that Nintendo isn't known for it's awesome accessories anymore, they shit out new handhelds like nothing.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 9, 2011)

Its obvious there will be a new 3DS but you better dont expect a smaller one but a XL instead.

I remember reading some Iwata conference where he said something about it.

Tough the only problem I have with the console is the battery. Playing in 3D and online SSFIV eats that thing before you even notice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

So I played this at a Gamestop on Saturday. 

The 3D wasn't 3D at all and just looked blurry and shitty. What the fuck is that? 

Otherwise the game looked pretty nice. But it's still a DS. I'll just keep what I have for now.


----------



## LizzieParty (May 9, 2011)

same as me, i used it at a gamestop. my first impression was, this shit aint 3d!! then the game dude came and "turned on " the 3d for me. I got mindfucked because,....you can turn on the 3D!!!?? and it was #D. street fighter 4 was a blast.


----------



## Falcon (May 9, 2011)

Remember you have to be looking at the top screen dead on to see the 3D. I know in many stores they have the 3DS displayed on short stands for kids, so older people that want to play it have to crouch to get the effect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Falcon said:


> Remember you have to be looking at the top screen dead on to see the 3D. I know in many stores they have the 3DS displayed on short stands for kids, so older people that want to play it have to crouch to get the effect.






Well I'm not gonna crouch, that's for damn sure. I don't even like 3D though. I hate 3D movies. It all seems so pointless to me. And it makes you blind anyway.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 9, 2011)

Overworld said:


> The 3DS isn't all that it's cracked up to be. Last night I was playing a demo version of it, and I thought it was the greatest thing on earth until I turn the 3D on. You have to focus the DS or your head to see right and the 3D isn't all that good. It looks like you're staring at weird picture.... The only good thing about it(to me) is that SSBB is coming out on it.


SSBB is not coming out for it.Hasnt even been brought up.


Ennoea said:


> I still hate that I bought a DS and then they just announced the Lite a month later. So I'm gonna wait atleast till next year, a newer ver will come soon with a better battery and less bulky design.


It not Bulky,its actually smaller than you would think.



CrazyMoronX said:


> So I played this at a Gamestop on Saturday.
> 
> The 3D wasn't 3D at all and just looked blurry and shitty. What the fuck is that?
> 
> Otherwise the game looked pretty nice. But it's still a DS. I'll just keep what I have for now.


*facepalm*
You have to Get the sweet spot and angle the 3DS with your eyes,Or else your just gonna be looking at a mess of cross-eyed gameplay 
And you can adjust it too.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I'm not gonna crouch, that's for damn sure. I don't even like 3D though. I hate 3D movies. It all seems so pointless to me. And it makes you blind anyway.


Thats if you look at it for so long.


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I'm not gonna crouch, that's for damn sure. I don't even like 3D though. I hate 3D movies. It all seems so pointless to me. And it makes you blind anyway.



I had to resist the urge to replace each "3D" in your post with "masturbation".


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 9, 2011)

Winny said:


> I had to resist the urge to replace each "3D" in your post with "masturbation".



 I wasnt the only one? Holy jizz


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2011)

> It not Bulky,its actually smaller than you would think.



Meh don't like the design or the colour, the next ver will be better and more streamlined. Suckers buy things at release.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Meh don't like the design or the colour, the next ver will be better and more streamlined. Suckers buy things at release.


There coming out with more colors,and i doubt the next Ver is coming out anytime soon.That would be beyond stupid of nintendo.  


I guess im a sucker


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Meh don't like the design or the colour, the next ver will be better and more streamlined. Suckers buy things at release.



...Wow. That must make nearly everyone on the planet a sucker, then.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2011)

> ..Wow. That must make nearly everyone on the planet a sucker, then.



Yes, me included when I decided to shell out full price on a Wii and a PS3 only for them to gather dust. 

The next version should be out by next summer, I can wait for the new 3DS, and then it'll actually have something to play on it.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yes, me included when I decided to shell out full price on a Wii and a PS3 only for them to gather dust.
> 
> 
> 
> The next version should be out by next summer, I can wait for the new 3DS, and then it'll actually have something to play on it.


 
LOLWUT? next summer? your Pretty funny you know


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Yoshimura Sumimura said:


> I wasnt the only one? Holy jizz





You do it. Then I'll make it rain cakes and donuts into your mouth and breed puppies with kittens and fornicate with men.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2011)

> LOLWUT? next summer? your Pretty funny you know



Nintendo took just a little longer than a year to release the Lite so I'm guessing that it's when they'll release the new 3DS.


----------



## Scizor (May 9, 2011)

Most probably already know, but:


Tales of the Abyss remake (3DS)'s coming to Europe ^^
Hyypee


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You do it. Then I'll make it rain cakes and donuts into your mouth and breed puppies with kittens and fornicate with men.


 this makes me happy 


Ennoea said:


> Nintendo took just a little longer than a year to release the Lite so I'm guessing that it's when they'll release the new 3DS.


the DS lite came out 2 years later and was pretty much the same thing as the DS.If anything nintendos not going to release the same product but just with better batery and a different look with a new price.If anything there not going to make another handheld until atleast 3 or 4 years later,and its probably going to be a new one,instead of just a upgrade.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2011)

> the DS lite came out 2 years later and was pretty much the same thing as the DS.If anything nintendos not going to release the same product but just with better batery and a different look with a new price.If anything there not going to make another handheld until atleast 3 or 4 years later,and its probably going to be a new one,instead of just a upgrade.



Before the 3DS finishes they'll have about 5 different versions. Also I'm a EU user so I judge it by that, the original was released in Early 05, and the next was summer 06. And the cycle will commence. Also unless you're blind the Lite was the Sharon Stone to the originals John Goodman.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Most probably already know, but:
> 
> 
> Tales of the Abyss remake (3DS)'s coming to Europe ^^
> Hyypee



Glad to hear Bamco ain't leaving Europe in the dust. It's about time you guys got to play TotA. 

Also, the  shaping up to be a must-have. There's rumors we might have to dish out $5-$10 for it though. Either way,


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Glad to hear Bamco ain't leaving Europe in the dust. It's about time you guys got to play TotA.
> 
> Also, the  shaping up to be a must-have. There's rumors we might have to dish out $5-$10 for it though. Either way,



People are actually using my smiley?! 

But yeah, it only costs 200 yen - so I'm expecting no higher'n ?2.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Before the 3DS finishes they'll have about 5 different versions. Also I'm a EU user so I judge it by that, the original was released in Early 05, and the next was summer 06. And the cycle will commence. Also unless you're blind the Lite was the Sharon Stone to the originals John Goodman.


Thats just silly,5? Really?


----------



## Velocity (May 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Before the 3DS finishes they'll have about 5 different versions. Also I'm a EU user so I judge it by that, the original was released in Early 05, and the next was summer 06. And the cycle will commence. Also unless you're blind the Lite was the Sharon Stone to the originals John Goodman.



There won't be five. There'll be four at most, just like the DS and PSP had four.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 9, 2011)

Winny said:


> People are actually using my smiley?!
> 
> But yeah, it only costs 200 yen - so I'm expecting no higher'n £2.



It's awesome. People should use  more tho. 

Didn't know there's already a set price in Japan; but 200 yen?! For a demo, it's pretty loaded with content.

Can't wait 'til the update comes. All I've been using on my 3DS are the streetpass and gold coins features.


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 9, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> It's awesome. People should use  more tho.
> 
> Didn't know there's already a set price in Japan; but 200 yen?! For a demo, it's pretty loaded with content.
> 
> Can't wait 'til the update comes. All I've been using on my 3DS are the streetpass and gold coins features.


 I cant wait either!!
 im using the smiley more


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

I wish I had a smiley. 


Even if it was just that fishing pole going up a smiley's ass that jkingler made a long time ago.


----------



## Falcon (May 9, 2011)

I want a red or purple colored 3DS!


----------



## NinjaM (May 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Meh don't like the design or the colour, the next ver will be better and more streamlined. Suckers buy things at release.
> 
> The next version should be out by next summer, I can wait for the new 3DS, and then it'll actually have something to play on it.



GBA -> GBA SP: 2 years
GBASP -> GBA Micro: 2.5 years

DS -> DS Lite: 1.5 years
DS lite -> DSi: 3 years


You're an idiot.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 9, 2011)

Winny said:


> Why haven't I added anyone yet? Bah, I'll get to it now.
> 
> Mine is 1891-1230-7244



Finally added you.


----------



## Corran (May 9, 2011)

I need to catch up with the friend codes in here


----------



## Donkey Show (May 9, 2011)

Freaking Target wouldn't let me buy Dream Trigger 3D early because their dumb register wouldn't allow an early sale.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2011)

> You're an idiot.



We'll see.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 10, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> GBA -> GBA SP: 2 years
> GBASP -> GBA Micro: 2.5 years
> 
> DS -> DS Lite: 1.5 years
> ...



Out next fall then.


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> GBA -> GBA SP: 2 years
> GBASP -> GBA Micro: 2.5 years
> 
> DS -> DS Lite: 1.5 years
> ...



Looks more like the first SKU should take less time and be out in 1 year. And the second SKU should be out in 3.5 years.


----------



## NinjaM (May 10, 2011)

Summer 2013 at best. They'll be focused on the new console for a bit.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 10, 2011)

Winny, I added you.

My FC is 4553-9942-9180


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2011)

Donkey Show said:


> Finally added you.



...Took your time! 



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Winny, I added you.
> 
> My FC is 4553-9942-9180



Righto! Added you back!


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Glad to hear Bamco ain't leaving Europe in the dust. It's about time you guys got to play TotA.



Seconded.

Though I imported TotA quite a while ago


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 10, 2011)

Winny said:


> ...Took your time!
> 
> 
> 
> Righto! Added you back!



You're a gurl 

I had my suspicions but the Miis never lies.


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> You're a gurl
> 
> I had my suspicions but the Miis never lies.



I'm surprised at the funnily-shaped heads everyone seems to have.


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2011)

Winny said:


> I'm surprised at the funnily-shaped heads everyone seems to have.



Mine looks nothing like me and is called Dave.


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2011)

Memos said:


> Mine looks nothing like me and is called Dave.



You don't even have a 3DS. So shaddup.


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2011)

Winny said:


> You don't even have a 3DS. So shaddup.



I do too :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2011)

Winny said:


> I'm surprised at the funnily-shaped heads everyone seems to have.



No one's head is perfectly shaped like in games.


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2011)

Memos said:


> I do too :33



Lies. Add me, then.


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2011)

Winny said:


> Lies. Add me, then.



No 

How do I add you?


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2011)

Memos said:


> No
> 
> How do I add you?



At the top of the bottom screen is a little smiley face. You click that, wait 'til you "sign in" then add 1891-1230-7244.


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2011)

^ Done

Mine is 5284-1473-0765


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

Guys help here. Should I get the 3DS with DoA D or should I just wait and get it with Oot3D?


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys help here. Should I get the 3DS with DoA D or should I just wait and get it with Oot3D?



SSF4 3D is a better fighting game, but I'd actually suggest getting it now with Samurai Warrior Chronicles. That game is beastly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

Winny said:


> SSF4 3D is a better fighting game, but I'd actually suggest getting it now with Samurai Warrior Chronicles. That game is beastly.


 I got SSF4 3 times already.. not an option. SF4, SSF4 both 360 & PS3... Samurai Warrior Chronicles? really?


----------



## Corran (May 10, 2011)

^I wish I picked up SW instead of SF4.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2011)

SWC is an underrated game from the launch line up.


----------



## Velocity (May 10, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> SWC is an underrated game from the launch line up.



It's actually annoying that the two best 3DS games so far, Samurai Warrior Chronicles and Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars, are also the most underrated.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 12, 2011)

Update's coming on the 6th. 

Oh well, more things to look forward to during that week.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 13, 2011)

I can finally use my browser.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2011)

Guys does the 3DS have a mp3 player aswell? Is it any good?


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 13, 2011)

I have some songs in there. If you're using earphones, it's not very loud. It's max is comparable to just 1/2 of the iPod touch's imo. Playing music via the speakers is pretty good tho. The music compatibility feature for street pass is pretty interesting too.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 13, 2011)

Trying to decide between Zelda OoT and RE:Mercs. Don't think I can afford both...


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (May 22, 2011)

*My Code: 1375-7211-2973*


----------



## TheWon (May 24, 2011)

Just got DOAD! Pretty impressive it really feels like a console game on a portable. Also you can use your coins to get costumes. Then today there is already a throw down challenge from a developer, and a free costume.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 29, 2011)

Just put money down on both ocarina and mercenaries! Can't freaking wait. Hope some of you guys will be getting Mercs so we can play online


----------



## NinjaM (May 29, 2011)

CONVENTIONS MAKE THE 3DS INCREDIBLE


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (May 29, 2011)

Hey please add me mines:


4983-4948-9751


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 2, 2011)

So I heard we will have a free 3D Pokedex.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 2, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken,  for the eStore clearly shows we'll be able to buy certain retail games on the eStore itself. As that screenshot shows, Zelda will be one of them.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2011)

3D web browsing... nice. Hopefully it's as cool as it sounds.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> So I heard we will have a free 3D Pokedex.



Yup.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2011)

Been playing RE: Mercenaries 3D. This shit is fucking tight, especially if you love mercs to begin with.

Dem graphics blow all the 3DS games out of the water so far.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 4, 2011)

Yay unlocked Krauser!  It's on bitches.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

Does the 3DS still have no gaems?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2011)

until OoT 3D arrives, then no 

to anyone who has a 3ds, can you disort your faces like the dsi camera did?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

That's it? Man they really bombed with this.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 4, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> That's it? Man they really bombed with this.



I have no idea why it's taking so long for the other games to be released. I mean surely if they unanounced them at E3 it should be done inside of the year.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 4, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> That's it? Man they really bombed with this.



How does a system bomb by only being out for 3 months?

SSFIV, Shadow Wars, and Samurai Warrior Chronicles are all solid launch title games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> That's it? Man they really bombed with this.



Third parties bombed. Nintendo intentionally held back the Ocarina remake so that the games from third parties weren't ignored by consumers at launch for Nintendo's own stuff.

Only Capcom and Tecmo-Koei even bothered to release something compelling in the time from launch to the release of Ocarina of Time 3DS.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 4, 2011)

The games are comin'.  This three month span was pretty brutal, but once OoT releases there'll be good first/third party stuff coming out from there on out.

We're almost there....


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm convinced gamers all have some variant of Alzheimer's Disease. The first few months of every game system launch have pretty much been the same story. Play with some cool shiny tech for a bit, get through the one or two decent day 1 titles...then sit for a few months while some interesting titles stream in here and there, with a handful of really great titles coming in about 3-6 months from release. 

The first couple months always suck once you get past the wow factor of the new tech. That's been my feeling with every game system since the SNES.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm planning to get the 3DS soon. I know for sure I'm getting Samurai Warriors Chronicles. 

SW is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't wait for the system software update in two days. Gonna eShop my ass off. <333


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 4, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Can't wait for the system software update in two days. Gonna eShop my ass off. <333



I can't wait.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2011)

Went to go pick up my E3 passes today and got about 8 different hits on each of my 3DS units.  Already seeing some people play unreleased games though...




At least they get to see me play RE:Mercenaries ;__;


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 5, 2011)

You lucky bastard! Lol


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 5, 2011)

Thinking of getting a 3DS when LoZ comes out later but I need to know how's the battery life really? Want a real opinion from you guys up front who have one already.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 5, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> Thinking of getting a 3DS when LoZ comes out later but I need to know how's the battery life really? Want a real opinion from you guys up front who have one already.



Playing online and with 3D on really drains it.

You lucky if you can get 3'5 hours playing SSFIV like that.

Switch off the 3D and you gain a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2011)

System update soon, woo!

Can't for OoT and Mercenaries either. I hope we get Starfox 64 3D before the end of the year, though. Japan is getting it in July.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2011)

God I love Mercenaries. Just the quick select with the touch screen alone makes it the best version yet.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 5, 2011)

Your hyping the game for me DS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2011)

Its totally worth the hype. Too bad there's no streetpass/spotless stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2011)

Need it noooow, the end of June is such a long wait.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 7, 2011)

Occasionally seeing an error code at the eShop. Most likely just the traffic. 

Thinking about buying Super Mario Land. 

Best feature of the update so far? It now doesn't take 10 minutes just to turn the system off.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 7, 2011)

Waitin' for my flash cart patch. I give it about 4 days. I'm a pessimist.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2011)

At least they don't ask you to put the system on sleep anymore, all you have to do is close your system.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL, got 20 streetpass hits at the Sony conference.  Didn't know there was a Zelda picture panel until today.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

*More details on new browser engine for Nintendo 3DS*


unnyvale, US, June 7, 2011 – ACCESS CO., LTD, a global provider of advanced software technologies to the mobile, beyond-PC and digital TV markets, today announced the availability of NetFront™ Browser NX, a powerful new WebKit-based browser for beyond-PC devices. NetFront Browser NX features one of the world’s lowest and most efficient levels of memory usage on WebKit, a major open-source web browser engine for PCs and other devices.

NetFront Browser NX has been selected and customized as the browser engine for the Internet Browser in the Nintendo 3DS game console being sold in Japan, Europe, Australia and the United States. The Internet Browser is available to users upon installing the Nintendo 3DS system update as of today.

NetFront Browser NX incorporates a unique technology that achieves efficient memory usage while minimizing the impact of memory shortages, even under exceedingly low memory conditions, ensuring stable system behavior. In addition, ACCESS’ newly developed platform-independent library enhances portability.

NetFront Browser NX is optimized for beyond-PC devices like Internet TVs and set-top boxes and provides excellent support for popular, open-standard web services even in environments with limited resources.

Other key features of NetFront Browser NX include:

? Flexible UI customization

Unique new API delivers user interfaces suited to a wide range of devices
Technically supported UI customization

? OS compatibility

Linux?, Android™, Unix, Windows? CE, etc.

? Device compatibility

Mobile phones, game consoles, Internet TVs, set-top boxes, multi-purpose machines and automobile infotainment systems

For information on the features supported by the Internet Browser offered for the Nintendo 3DS, please refer to the official information provided by Nintendo.

“NetFront Browser NX achieves the goal of smooth, open-standard Internet connectivity without burdening embedded devices such as the Nintendo handheld game console, Nintendo 3DS,” said Tomihisa Kamada, president and CEO, ACCESS. “We look forward to providing game consoles with highly efficient web functionality enabled by NetFront Browser NX. With NetFront™ Browser v4, which is optimized for embedded devices including low-end models, and NetFront Browser NX, which is optimized for advanced Internet environments, ACCESS now offers browser solutions for an exceptionally wide range of devices.”

NetFront Browser NX leverages the extensive expertise in embedded software that ACCESS has developed with its NetFront™ software series, which has been embedded in more than one billion devices worldwide.

For more information about NetFront Browser NX, visit: 

About ACCESS

ACCESS CO., LTD. is a global company providing leading technology, software products and platforms for web browsing, mobile phones, wireless handhelds, digital TVs and other networked devices. ACCESS' product portfolio including its NetFront™ series provides customers with solutions that enable faster time to market, flexibility and customizability. Recently, ACCESS has launched NetFront™ Life as a global brand with applications and services for end users. Additional information about NetFront Life is available at . The company, headquartered in Tokyo, Japan, operates subsidiaries and affiliates in Asia, Europe and the United States. ACCESS is listed on the Tokyo Stock Exchange Mothers’ Index under the number 4813. For more information about ACCESS, please visit .


----------



## Velocity (Jun 7, 2011)

Speaking of this browser, the only thing it's really missing is a History. Tabs aren't really necessary for this, I don't think.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2011)

Nintendo kicked ass, least 4 games I wanna buy now this year. Super MARIO!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am getting my 3DS June 19th with Oot but damn a lot of sweet games are coming. How about that sexy Resident Evil Revelation?pek


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Jun 8, 2011)

I Love the Eshop


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 8, 2011)

Link's awakening Dx

Best 6 euros Ive ever spent.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Link's awakening Dx
> 
> Best 6 euros Ive ever spent.



Agree with this, even though I have an actual copy in my room.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Metal Gear Solid 2, Castlevania to see life on 3DS?*

"We would also like to see Metal Gear Solid 2 on 3DS, Matsuhana revealed at E3 2011. "If the return fan is quite important, we believe. It is also the case for other franchises from Konami headlights. Maybe Castlevania. " -Kojima Productions' Yoshikazu Matsuhana


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2011)

use the 3ds browser to watch this and pick something to clean your drool


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

I finally got it. I am going to add people now. FC : 4682 8553 8521


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I finally got it. I am going to add people now. FC : 4682 8553 8521



I'll add you now. Mine is 1891 1230 7244.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

I added:

TheWon
Stalin
Masurao
Brandon Heat
Corran
Nan Desu Ka
Donkey Show
Spanish Hoffkage
crazymtf
Ssj3_Goku
Winny 

If I am missing someone let me know..   All FC should be in the  OP comment. lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't feel like searching, how do I find my 3DS FC? 

EDIT: And yes, all known 3DS FCs should be in the first post... for convenience.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 16, 2011)

Click the smiley face.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

I was wondering what that smiley face was for. 

My FC is 3609-1047-7032

Add me people.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I haven't kept up with my FC stuff, its kinda annoying having to go back through the thread. I wish only one person would have to do the adding.
Will go through on the weekend and update my list.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Metal Gear Solid 2, Castlevania to see life on 3DS?*
> 
> "We would also like to see Metal Gear Solid 2 on 3DS, Matsuhana revealed at E3 2011. "If the return fan is quite important, we believe. It is also the case for other franchises from Konami headlights. Maybe Castlevania. " -Kojima Productions' Yoshikazu Matsuhana



Metal Gear Solid 2 on the 3DS?

Well, at least I'll be able to watch the cutscenes on the go unlike the console version. Though the battery life may prove hinder-some. 

Castlevania should be a given, though, considering all the Castlevania games on the DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I was wondering what that smiley face was for.
> 
> My FC is 3609-1047-7032
> 
> Add me people.


Added


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

Can people adding me also give me their FCs as well?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 16, 2011)

Just finished adding Death-kun and Malvingt2.

FC: 4382-1998-1179


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 17, 2011)

adding you people when my bro frees the friggin Ocarina 3D.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

What's your FC, Hoff?



Winny said:


> Why u no add me? I even put my FC on this page!



I didn't even notice! D:

Adding now.


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I finally got it. I am going to add people now. FC : 4682 8553 8521





Winny said:


> I'll add you now. Mine is 1891 1230 7244.





Death-kun said:


> I was wondering what that smiley face was for.
> 
> My FC is 3609-1047-7032
> 
> Add me people.



Decided to catch up so I added you three 
Mine is 1762-2698-6072

Still haven't got crazymtf and ssj3 goku to update me to their lists since launch week


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

Added Winny and Corran. :3


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2011)

Finally got mine so if anyone wants to add me.

FC: 1891-1270-9778


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 19, 2011)

I added you all.

My FC is 4553 9942 9180

Answer if someone is missing me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Gonna add Aeon and Hoff.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Finally got mine so if anyone wants to add me.
> 
> FC: 1891-1270-9778



Adding you now.

FC: 4382-1998-1179


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I added you all.
> 
> My FC is 4553 9942 9180
> 
> Answer if someone is missing me.





Death-kun said:


> Gonna add Aeon and Hoff.





Brandon Heat said:


> Adding you now.
> 
> FC: 4382-1998-1179



Added...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 19, 2011)

you all better buy Mercenaries.

I preordered it when I was buying Ocarina.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm getting Mercenaries on day one.

Ready to blast away Las Plagas and Majini, Hoff? 

I'm also making sure I get the max of 10 Play Coins per day, so I have a bunch saved up for the special content in Mercenaries.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 19, 2011)

I will be one-shooting bitches with Krauser all the time.

You can also start saving 300 coins and start with a blast, Death. lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2011)

Zelda tthis week. Next week picking up mercenaries! Cannot wait to play some multi player with you all. September getting free verison of 4 swords! Man the 3DS from this point till the end of the year has some kick ass titles.

I really cannot wait to play the Resident Evil revelations demo!! I think the 3D effect is going to be sweet in that game.


EDIT

btw gamestop is having some special offer for trading in games to Resident Evil Mercenaries something like 25% extra trade in credit plus if you are a member you get an extra 10% if you are a worker you get 15% (thank god my wife is )


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I will be one-shooting bitches with Krauser all the time.
> 
> You can also start saving 300 coins and start with a blast, Death. lol



I'm going HUNK all the way. 

That's what I'm doing, though I won't use them right away. I have 79 coins so far. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Zelda tthis week. Next week picking up mercenaries! Cannot wait to play some multi player with you all. September getting free verison of 4 swords! Man the 3DS from this point till the end of the year has some kick ass titles.
> 
> I really cannot wait to play the Resident Evil revelations demo!! I think the 3D effect is going to be sweet in that game.



Wait, we get a free version of 4 Swords in September?  

Do you have your 3DS FC? We should register each other. :3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> you all better buy Mercenaries.
> 
> I preordered it when I was buying Ocarina.



I'm getting it day one as well. 

I still need to add you Ssj3_Goku.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 1848-1672-3009  :0



Adding you now. 

FC: 4382-1998-1179


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2011)

Just added. I thought you would stay online in your friends list even when playing a game? Because it says I'm offline until I hit the friends list icon and wait a minute or so.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

I GOT ME ZELDA! Oh yeah it's time to play this bad boy...tonight


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2011)

We should be able to get it on the 3DS as well. I know it's only free and all, but I hope they add an online feature. Online co-op for 4 swords would be too awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

I bet it will be online co-op. That'll be so awesome. Let's go on an adventure everybody.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2011)

It's free though; it'll probably be untouched. Unless Nintendo's in a _really giving_ mood. It is LoZ's anniversary after all, so I hope they are.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

They made OoT more awesome, they should make 4 Swords more awesome too.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 19, 2011)

Here's hoping they release Majora's Mask at the eShop too, as part of celebrating the anniversary. Although a remake would be a thousand times more awesome.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll be getting Mercs on day 1. I just wish it was out this Tuesday rather than next.  Can't wait to play some co-op with you guys. Oh btw, for anyone who wants my friend code it's 3823-8519-8114. If anyone wants to friend me, just send me a pm of your friend code when you add me. I think that'll be the easiest way.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 20, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 3DS is amazing.  It has far exceeded my expectations...it's so beautifully done.  

I'm playing it only in 2D, of course.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2011)

Added Aeon and SSJ3_Goku. My ID is only two pages back. 

As for The Mercs, I'm getting it day one. I'm sticking with Claire and I'll likely give her Wesker's weapon set - he has a Handgun, a Magnum and a Hydra, after all. It's stronger and more versatile than what most get, but isn't as broken as Krauser or the ninth set.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 20, 2011)

Just ordered it 

really expensive though


----------



## Velocity (Jun 20, 2011)

So who's saving up Play Coins for The Mercs? I've got 25 so far. I just need another 60 between now and next Friday.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2011)

Winny said:


> So who's saving up Play Coins for The Mercs? I've got 25 so far. I just need another 60 between now and next Friday.



I need to start carrying my 3DS when I leave the house.

I only have four coins.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm still on the fence about getting Mercs. I was never into RE that much tbh.  



Brandon Heat said:


> I need to start carrying my 3DS when I leave the house.
> 
> I only have four coins.



Or just shake it around while surfing the net and be done in 10 mins. That's how I got all of mine.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2011)

Winny said:


> Added Aeon and SSJ3_Goku. My ID is only two pages back.



Alright, added you.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2011)

Nyahaha! So many Zelda sets.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 21, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

My loudspeakers broke and I have to send it to repair. Guess how many days it will take.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 21, 2011)

Two weeks?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2011)

Winny said:


> So who's saving up Play Coins for The Mercs? I've got 25 so far. I just need another 60 between now and next Friday.



I am. I've got 89 so far.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 21, 2011)

Lets hope they have my console repaired for the release of Mercs.

Plus I only been able to beat Deku tree in Ocarina. 

I refuse to play without the proper conditions.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 21, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Lets hope they have my console repaired for the release of Mercs.
> 
> Plus I only been able to beat Deku tree in Ocarina.
> 
> I refuse to play without the proper conditions.



That sucks how did it happen?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 21, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> That sucks how did it happen?



I dont really know.

To be honest to the facts.

I was taking a dump , then i started to play a quick play of Excitebike and in the middle of it (the play ) the loudspeakers started to sound very bad. I tried all other applications and it continues to fail.

They are picking it tomorrow for repair.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2011)

Recounting what's confirmed to be out for the 3DS for the rest of 2011...

Super Mario 3D
Devil Survivor Overclocked
Star Fox 64 3D
Paper Mario 3D
Heroes of Ruin
Kid Icarus Uprising
Resident Evil: Revelations
Snake Eater 3D
Mario Kart 3D

Hmm... Over half are Nintendo games, go figure.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's my FC for those who haven't added me yet:

*1075-0744-6132*

Waiting on Spanish Hoffkage, Donkey Show, SSJ_Goku. I'll add anyone here I haven't yet later this evening.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2011)

Gonna add you Masurao, here's mine. 

3609-1047-7032

I'm also waiting on SSJ3_Goku



Winny said:


> Recounting what's confirmed to be out for the 3DS for the rest of 2011...
> 
> Super Mario 3D
> Devil Survivor Overclocked
> ...



Wait, wasn't Revelations slated for a January 2012 release?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Wait, wasn't Revelations slated for a January 2012 release?



You're right, ignore that one then.


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2011)

Pretty sure Paper Mario was also 2012. And also Kid Icarus may also be 2012 in some regions.


----------



## Paine? (Jun 22, 2011)

I went to bestbuy to buy a new dslr camera and I walked by the gaming section. I took a look at the 3ds and I was very impressed, I could actually see the 3Dness. Back in the day we had a huge brick with no color and primitive graphics....

If a new Zelda game comes out for the system I might buy it


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 27, 2011)

what do you guys think about the fact that RE Mercs 3D has no ability to delete your data plus no extra save slots. This could be the beginning of the end for used games and rentals as we know it. If you bought this game used you wouldnt be able to play it from the beginning do you know what that means!? Gamestop might not even take it on trade in and if the fucking industry gets wind of this every game will have this and we wont be able to buy used or rent games anymore. Fuck you very much capcom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I walked a lot this past week with my 3DS and I have a lot of coins/points?, for what are those again?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I walked a lot this past week with my 3DS and I have a lot of coins/points?, for what are those again?



What's your friend code?

Anyway, you can spend Play Coins in some games (like Samurai Warrior Chronicles and Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D) and you can also spend them in the Mii Plaza and AR Games. They're pretty cool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Winny said:


> What's your friend code?
> 
> Anyway, you can spend Play Coins in some games (like Samurai Warrior Chronicles and Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D) and you can also spend them in the Mii Plaza and AR Games. They're pretty cool.


 ohh ok thanks. I already added you and you have me.... "Malvin" is the name...


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> ohh ok thanks. I already added you and you have me.... "Malvin" is the name...



Oh? Sorry, I always lose track of these things.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh boy.. The Game looks better than I though..


----------



## Draffut (Jun 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> Pretty sure Paper Mario was also 2012. And also Kid Icarus may also be 2012 in some regions.



Really?  Those two games were the only ones I wanted to get a 3DS for anyhow.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 29, 2011)

Got Mercenaries today and Nintendo is returning my 3DS tomorrow.

If Im missing any FC please tell me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wth is going on? a couple of people yet to add me.


----------



## Corran (Jul 5, 2011)

Is one of them me? I only just turned on my 3DS last night for the first time in a couple weeks because I just got OOT in the mail


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 14, 2011)

Netflix application is out today. :WOW


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Zelda Finishes No. 2 After Only 11 Days on the Market (DS, Wii, 3DS sales, Kid Icarus still this year)*


After less than two weeks on store shelves, The Legend of Zelda™: Ocarina of Time™ 3D for the Nintendo 3DS™ portable entertainment system finished the month as the No. 2 best-selling video game on an individual platform, with more than 283,000 units sold, according to the independent NPD Group, which tracks video game sales in the United States.


Other highlights from the month include:

Nintendo sold more than 800,000 combined hardware units in June. This includes 386,000 units of the Nintendo DS™ family of systems, 273,000 Wii™ systems and* 143,000 Nintendo 3DS systems*. Each product line saw double-digit growth over the previous month, and the lifetime U.S. installed base for the Wii system crossed 36 million units.

Five of the top 10 and 13 of the top 25 best-selling individual software titles play on Nintendo platforms.
This holiday season, Nintendo will offer something for everyone with fan-favorite titles including Super Mario™, Mario Kart™, Kid Icarus™: Uprising, Star Fox 64™ 3D and The Legend of Zelda™: Skyward Sword.





Oot double 3DS sales. Any comment about it guys?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 15, 2011)

Predictable result is predictable.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 20, 2011)

*Starfox 64 3D is set to release on Friday, September 9th.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2011)

*RUMOR ALERT: Battlefield 3 Coming to the 3DS*

Of all the crazy rumors…
So, there’s been some sort of a goof up on EA’s Portugal website. The site’s Battlefield 3 page lists the platforms the game is coming on, and, well…
Take a look for yourself.



*The Nintendo 3DS is listed as a platform for the game. This can mean one of three things:*

1-The 3DS is also getting Battlefield 3- this was supposed to be announced later, but has been leaked early mistakenly
2-It’s a typo, and they meant to type in Nintendo Wii U. This would make some sense, considering just how many times EA has hinted at Battlefield 3 coming to Nintendo’s console
3-The entire Nintendo angle is a mistake, and they meant to type Xbox 360 (which, as you’ll notice, is missing)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2011)

Another port for 3DS? :<


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Another port for 3DS? :<


 I guess, no FPS in the 3DS so.. hmm


----------



## Krory (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh good, this thread is still semi-active... time for some news!

*Amazon Suspends 3DS Sales*



> Online retailer Amazon today suspended sales of the 3DS due to an unknown hardware issue with the flip-screen.
> 
> A notice posted on the 3DS' product listing page reads, "While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here."
> 
> ...


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm going to be a jerk right now.
Because I remember getting shit from a couple of members when I said the 3DS had a weak launch. Nintendo fanboys be warned.

The 3DS image seems to be pretty much shit right now because of all the dropped titles. For me its pretty satisfying because the Nintendo fanboys I've met are some of the most delusional people out of the video game fanboys and I wish I had some way to find the specific people I had to deal with in the past and laugh in their faces. 
But yea, thats about it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 28, 2011)

New 3ds price 

$170 not bad IMO.

I would rather buy a cellphone though, not a big handheld gamer.

Either a Windows Phone 7 or a Iphone 4


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

The price cut's awesome news!

But this raises two questions for me:

Can I import a US 3DS and play games from Europe on it without trouble?
And is it likely that the 3DS in Europe will also drop in price?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> HOLY SHIT YES



Will those who buy the 3DS post-price drop be able to get those titles for money?

(I guess so, but just to be certain)


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 28, 2011)

My god amazon get the fuck back so I can buy this shit. You can't snuff at 20 free games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 28, 2011)

I regret buying a launch model now.

None of the free games they have on offer interest me in the slightest. The one I had hope for was Yoshi's Island...but it has to be the GBA port? What the fuck, why?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor Sony... 

They do everything they can to match the 3DS's price with the Vita, including cutting hardware out and selling the console at a loss... Then Nintendo just drops the price of the 3DS. 

But all those free games sound sweet. I wonder if they all come to $80 in total.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 28, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> I regret buying a launch model now.
> 
> None of the free games they have on offer interest me in the slightest. The one I had hope for was Yoshi's Island...but it has to be the GBA port? What the fuck, why?



We only know 10 of them and there's at least 10 GBA we know nothing about that are most likely Nintendo first party.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 28, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> We only know 10 of them and there's at least 10 GBA we know nothing about that are most likely Nintendo first party.



True, but I already own _everything_ they've announced as free games.

It's like these freebies are for people who bought a 3DS and have been a Nintendo fan since the DSi launched. Any longer fan must have a notable portion of these titles.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 28, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> True, but I already own _everything_ they've announced as free games.
> 
> It's like these freebies are for people who bought a 3DS and have been a Nintendo fan since the DSi launched. Any longer fan must have a notable portion of these titles.



TBF It's not like that's purely true. I've been a Nintendo fan since the nes days and I haven't played all of those games. A fair few but not all. It's a good way for me and people like me to play those games.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 28, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> True, but I already own _everything_ they've announced as free games.
> 
> It's like these freebies are for people who bought a 3DS and have been a Nintendo fan since the DSi launched. Any longer fan must have a notable portion of these titles.



That's a given. They're giving away their most popular games, after all, so it's obvious that many people will have already played them. I mean, are there any games on the 3DS's Virtual Console at the moment that people haven't already played?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 28, 2011)

How the fuck am I supposed to find time to play those 20 games??

Starfox on September, Super Mario on November and Mario Kart on December.

Plus Skyward Sword at late 2011.



And Im not even gonna pick Xenoblade or Last Story.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Will those who buy the 3DS post-price drop be able to get those titles for money?
> 
> (I guess so, but just to be certain)




I'm guessing not. Nintendo's probably trying to use those 20 free games as incentive to get people to go out and buy the system before the price cut happens. It also keeps us early adopters happy. It's a pretty fair deal imo. Personally, if I didn't have the system already, I'd go out and buy one now before Aug. 12. 

This price cut's sweet. Now I won't have to trade my Aqua Blue in once the Red Flare drops.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

This is shocking to me. Nintendo dropping the price this early...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm assuming they were already planning on doing it the moment Sony announced the Vita's price. Still tho, I was expecting a price drop to $200, $170's pretty deep. Keeps us consumers happy tho, so I ain't complaining.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

So the new Mario 3D name is Super Mario™ 3D Land ? hmm


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 28, 2011)

Can't wait for the 20 free games.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 28, 2011)

Winny said:


> Poor Sony...
> 
> They do everything they can to match the 3DS's price with the Vita, including cutting hardware out and selling the console at a loss... Then Nintendo just drops the price of the 3DS.
> 
> But all those free games sound sweet. I wonder if they all come to $80 in total.



Yeah, but I think everyone kinda knew that Nintendo would be giving the 3DS a bargain price cut after Sony shocked everyone with the news of their retail price of the Vita at E3. I betcha Sony still has a little something up their sleeve, they have to if they want to compete.

But this price cut gives me more incentive to get a 3DS. IDK, I think I might actually be purchasing one this August 12.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2011)

They dropped the price cause third party developers are screwing them over.

No complaints here 

The Wii U better not past 250 dollars.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> They dropped the price cause third party developers are screwing them over.
> 
> No complaints here
> 
> The Wii U better not past 250 dollars.


 Probably. I remember Reggie interview about Vita tag price and he is like idgaf.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

We all know the 3DS price cut is due to them losing 25 billion yen (about 321-322 million dollars) in three months.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> We all know the 3DS price cut is due to them losing 25 billion yen (about 321-322 million dollars) in three months.



So i wonder what lesson is to be learned here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad I didn't buy one.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> So i wonder what lesson is to be learned here



That even Nintendo isn't infallible though this is just a reinforcement of that lesson.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> So i wonder what lesson is to be learned here


 Launch line Up, Prices, better communication toward the public with new tech"handheld wise'  


Wii U better not suffer any of those if Nintendo want to be in the right path...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 28, 2011)

Krory said:


> We all know the 3DS price cut is due to them losing 25 billion yen (about 321-322 million dollars) in three months.



Well, that's what they get for an awful 3DS launch and an innovative-yet-risky-to-support new console. They'll more than make up for their losses eventually.

Hopefully they've learned their lesson and plan on making the WiiU launch amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

When was the last time anything Nintendo launched was "amazing"?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When was the last time anything Nintendo launched was "amazing"?



Yeah, It has been a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Or any launch console, for that matter. Xbox 360? PS3? I can't remember since I didn't get either at launch, but I suspect they sucked at first.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

It's Nintendo.

They are legen-wait for it...















...dary. LEGENDARY. Even with all failings they will triumph.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder if Selling Rare was a good idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm sure Nintendo fanboys will still snatch up anything they put out. They can sleep easy.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

I may get a 3DS after the price drop =)
If it's not region locked, that is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I may get a 3DS after the price drop =)
> If it's not region locked, that is.


 set from? and hmm 3DS is region locked...


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2011)

What's up with those three games. Xenoblade, Pandora and Last Story in regards to america?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> What's up with those three games. Xenoblade, Pandora and Last Story in regards to america?


 nothing. NoA sent people letters with PR responds.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Nintendo to lose money on every 3DS sold*

- every 3DS sold after price drop will be sold at a loss
- Iwata says this is necessary to turn things around
- Securities Japan analyst Masayuki Ohtani expressed surprise at how quick the price cut came
- Ohtani says investors might rush to sell Nintendo stock, although he doesn't believe the stock will drop below 10,000 yen
- stock ended the day at 14,000 yen, up 0.1% from the day prior
- on the 27th, stock temporarily dropped to 13,770 yen, its lowest point since December 2005


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow. Faster you rise the faster you fall it seems.

Virtual Boy, 3DS.   Ha, 3D is Nintendo's Curse.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Wow. Faster you rise the faster you fall it seems.
> 
> Virtual Boy, 3DS.   Ha, 3D is Nintendo's Curse.


 It seem it is. Odd tho yI like my 3DS, I find the handheld sexy but the Line up is horrible. The Price Tag as $250 too high.. I wanted $200... Now this is to me that Nintendo istrying to fix the problem asap for the holiday season. Big games from them are coming and they are setting things for those months. Third party companies are guilty of this too. Nintendo should never let third party companies to control any launch Line Up for any of their future products."console/handheld..


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem it is. Odd tho yI like my 3DS, I find the handheld sexy but the Line up is horrible. The Price Tag as $250 too high.. I wanted $200... Now this is to me that Nintendo istrying to fix the problem asap for the holiday season. Big games from them are coming and they are setting things for those months. *Third party companies are guilty of this too. Nintendo should never let third party companies to control any launch Line Up for any of *their future products."console/handheld..



I don't know how Sony manages to pull that shit off.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 28, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> I don't know how Sony manages to pull that shit off.



They don't either. Every single Playstation console has had a horrible launch line up.

With the PSOne, only Battle Arena Toshinden and Rayman were worth getting. The only PS2 launch title worth bothering with was X-Squad. When it comes to the PS3, there was nothing at launch worth getting. You could've scraped the barrel and picked up Heavenly Sword or Resistance, but really the PS3 had nothing to get the console itself for for ages. Even the PSP only really had Metal Gear Acid.

People seem to forget that no console ever starts off with excellent titles. The 3DS is only four or five months old and most consoles never actually begin being worth their retail price until about six months after they're out. Why everyone is calling the 3DS a complete failure so soon is beyond me. If it's still not selling well a year from now, _then_ it'd be a failure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Winny said:


> They don't either. Every single Playstation console has had a horrible launch line up.
> 
> With the PSOne, only Battle Arena Toshinden and Rayman were worth getting. The only PS2 launch title worth bothering with was X-Squad. When it comes to the PS3, there was nothing at launch worth getting. You could've scraped the barrel and picked up Heavenly Sword or Resistance, but really the PS3 had nothing to get the console itself for for ages. Even the PSP only really had Metal Gear Acid.
> 
> People seem to forget that no console ever starts off with excellent titles. The 3DS is only four or five months old and most consoles never actually begin being worth their retail price until about six months after they're out. Why everyone is calling the 3DS a complete failure so soon is beyond me. If it's still not selling well a year from now, _then_ it'd be a failure.



I think it's because people hold Nintendo to a higher standard due to the success of the DS. It has sold like a million trillion units.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Analysts comment on 3DS price drop, say retailers impacted the decision*

This information comes from Mike Hickey at Janco…

*“Retail is definitely a factor in this decision. 3DS has just not been moving in the channel, not moving at all. I think this price drop is appropriate. Normally you’d expect them to wait until the fall, but, frankly why wait? It has been overpriced and hasn’t been selling. It’s a cool device, and it’s under a lot of pressure from smartphones, but I think the new price might give it some traction.”*

This information comes from Jesse Divnich at EEDAR…

*“Retail pressure will have been part of this decision. But retailers are always pushing their vendors for price cuts, doesn’t matter if it’s in the games business or in laundry detergents. Nintendo has a loyal fan-base and they are doing the right thing. Gamers will still pay for great games and Nintendo has some big first party games coming.”*

Divnich added that the industry should “give Nintendo a chance” as the holidays approach and that the system now has a stronger chance of holding its ground against Vita.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 28, 2011)

There selling the 3DS for a loss? Wow. Great thing I decided to wait for the Vita! *now awaits sony to lower their price and send a trollface.jpg to nintendo headquarters*

Either way I guess a lot of people that bought this early would be pissed.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jul 28, 2011)

Having bought a 3DS already, I was pissed at first. Now, Im excited about GBA games and improved nes VC. Always have wanted a portable nes Zelda, between that and the gba classics (metroid fusion!!) my entire childhood will have been covered.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow....I have my 3DS on layaway at the store I work at and i've already put down $70 on it. I'm gonna ask my boss if I can wait till the store lowers it's price before I officially purchase it. It makes me curious as to what the used price for a 3DS will be now.

I can say for sure though, If people who are selling their 3DS at the store are expecting to get a fortune back for it, they're in for a rude awakening XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

I remember buying the DS Lite at launch. They should just make more DS games.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 28, 2011)

DedValve said:


> There selling the 3DS for a loss? Wow. Great thing I decided to wait for the Vita! *now awaits sony to lower their price and send a trollface.jpg to nintendo headquarters*
> 
> Either way I guess a lot of people that bought this early would be pissed.



Umm I don't think Sony will be lowering there price they are already selling t a loss and even if they did it wouldn't be anywhere near $80. It's questionable if a handheld gaming device can even sell for $250.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

@RichIGN
Rich
NES games on the 3DS will feature multiplayer when they're "upgraded." That and more in just a second.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 28, 2011)

Still wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Analysts see 3DS price drop as preparation for Vita, holiday season hugely important*

"I just looked at their revised financial forecasts and they are ready to take a hit. They are really being aggressive. It is very unlike Nintendo to be willing to take such a loss. I think what it says is that they really feel the heat from the Sony Vita. I see it as a move to protect their market share and position in handhelds. I would not call it desperation but more a very aggressive defensive action by the market leader to hold on to market position. Sony I think can possibly play this to their advantage, although the price difference is tough. Sony is going up against a very aggressive leader in Nintendo. I think we can say that competition in the portable space should really heat up. That could be good for consumers that can take advantage of these deals." - David Cole of DFC Intelligence 

"It was clear that Nintendo had a problem on its hands with the 3DS, and I think they are acting aggressively to try and save the platform. For that matter, any new platform has to be very considerate of the initial price point, but that is art as well as science, so I am not sure whether Sony will find it necessary to lower the Vita price. In fact, the two handhelds are quite different. Content is always a crucial variable that is easy to forget - if game publishers had been able to make really compelling content for the 3DS with appeal to millions of gamers, then the story might have played out differently." - RW Baird analyst Colin Sebastian 

"This price cut does put the Vita in a tough position. It all comes down to the content and if the Vita can deliver a library of high quality entertainment products, it should be able to thrive at the $249 price point. Given Nintendo's success in this market and their historical ability to outperform consensus, we should all put any long-term thoughts on hold until this Holiday season. It would be fair to categorize this holiday season as one of the most important in portable gaming." - Jesse Divnich of EEDAR 




Hmm almost exactly what I though...


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god I'm so glad I just bought a new PS3 to replace my old one instead of a 3DS.

I feel good right now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 28, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Either way I guess a lot of people that bought this early would be pissed.



Why, when we're getting 20 free games? I'm far from pissed.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 28, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Why, when we're getting 20 free games? I'm far from pissed.



I doubt see how anyone has the right to be pissed when a price cut pretty much comes with the territory of early adoption. I mean they really didn't lose anything. They chose to buy the 3DS at that price and now their getting 20 games because of it. If the price had remained they wouldn't have got those games and 3DS sales would have continued to lag quite badly. Now more people will buy the console and so more developers will be likely to release games for it as well as those 20 games. None of those things would likely have happened if the price cut didn't come.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm anything but pissed tbh. Price cuts happen to all products. If we're getting *20 free games* because they're slashing the price this early in the system's life cycle, then by fucking all means go for it. The price cut will benefit us consumers in the long run as well, anyway.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 28, 2011)

So glad I waited.

I was not expecting a price drop this soon nor one so steep.

Still though, twenty free games is pretty good compensation.

Enjoy that, early adopters.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh god I'm so glad I just bought a new PS3 to replace my old one instead of a 3DS.
> 
> I feel good right now.



What happened to your old PS3?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2011)

i might get one, seeing as i just sold my ds lite, and i'll be commuting again soon, and the price drop.

is there a final fantasy or ace detective on the platform?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

DedValve said:


> *There selling the 3DS for a loss? *Wow. Great thing I decided to wait for the Vita! *now awaits sony to lower their price and send a trollface.jpg to nintendo headquarters*
> 
> Either way I guess a lot of people that bought this early would be pissed.



Dunno how reliable it is, but people that have looked into it seem to think 3ds production cost is somewhere slightly above 100$, so yeah


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i might get one, seeing as i just sold my ds lite, and i'll be commuting again soon, and the price drop.
> 
> is there a final fantasy or ace detective on the platform?



Nope, not yet anyway. This is a prime reason why 3DS is failing. 

No games.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2011)

shit, that's some bull shit.  how about naruto or bleach games?   does the 3ds play japanese games?


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 28, 2011)

They're sweating. I think thats pretty obvious. 
Such an early and drastic price drop is unprecedented.
Combined with giving out release dates on their big games. I wouldn't be surprised if some of them were pushed ahead of schedule.
As much as I dislike their current practices, they are changing momentum back in their favor, more work has to be done before they end up in the positive but Nintendo definitely can do it. I just wonder what their next step is.


----------



## Corran (Jul 28, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> shit, that's some bull shit.  how about naruto or bleach games?   does the 3ds play japanese games?



Its region locked so no it doesn't play Japanese games :/
I loved my DS for all the Japanese games I got, now I can't even import any funny or awesome Japanese 3DS games. Nintendo be pissing me off these days and I bet WiiU will be region locked too.


----------



## Krory (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread is more hilarious than I thought.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> shit, that's some bull shit.  how about naruto or bleach games?   does the 3ds play japanese games?



Nope not yet. And 3DS is region locked so if you'd need a japanese 3DS because i doubt a naruto or bleach 3DS game will get localized with how unpopular the series have become in america lately.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Nintendo on 3DS price cut, Iwata taking pay cut, Wii U plans, third parties, digital/retail and more*

*The following blurbs of information comes from David Gibson, who is present at Nintendo's shareholders meeting...*

- Business is shifting towards 3rd party reliance, want to strengthen
- For gamecube missed price cut opportunity and this influenced 3ds decision to cut price, cash balance enables decision to cut price
- We are already running, will see impact by year end, doesn't mean doing nothing untl year end
- 3D alone won't provide full satisfaction, other features important
- Wiiu is not limited to tv, is multiscreen and believe it is dramatic change from wii, believe tvs will be online and connect to smartphones
- No share buy-back as short term, focused on long term, shareholder return comes from improving 3ds by year end
- Need to be more flexible and work with other platforms and use them. Hardware+soft brings value
- No intention to sell ip on other platforms, but need to take advantage of other platforms they don't have to increase the value of software
- Not concerned about people getting tiredness from 3d, will be doing software that is not 3ds focus, perhaps digital side
- For 3ds and wiiu we are strongly aiming on digital side
- Digital is where we are yet to expand and where we are aiming for, been doing trial and error so far
- Plan very soon to announce strategy for combination of digital and packaged and synergy between the two
- Original DS at 15000yen was not profitable and 3ds is further unprofitable, as volume expands cost down effect
- On price cut large us retailer told them "feel like christmas is already here"
- Needs to deliver game experience what mobile phones cannot offer
- Aim is to combine social and real networks, synergise and maximise, aiming for new software this fy and next
-Said has no conclusion yet on sns impact, claimed no correllation between sns growing and nint sales down
- Aim to recover trust by 3ds recovery, no slides or presentation, into q&a now with first question on sns impact from fido
- Iwata taking responsibility for 3ds,, taking 50% salary cut and other execs 30% cut, reduced bonuses too
- Retailers decide over summer for xmas, developers won't then reduce plans for next y
- Price cut now because 1) so install base higher ahead of own title launches and hence success 2) message to developers and retailers
- 3ds line-up for third party doesn't show MGS which is surprising, not sure if it was on list, could be a delay


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2011)

so......does this mean nitnendo's gonna put more GBA titles on e-shop sometime soon?


----------



## Corran (Jul 29, 2011)

But those free GBA games won't be put up for sale to the non-early adopters


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nintendo screwed themselves over with the 3DS, they went against the very strategy that made them successful with the DS. I mean they really expected to sell an overpriced handheld, with low battery life, and no software? Not to mention their software is overpriced as well, especially in today's economy(which is only going to get worse with the whole debt ceiling debacle).


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 29, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Nintendo screwed themselves over with the 3DS, they went against the very strategy that made them successful with the DS. I mean they really expected to sell an overpriced handheld, with low battery life, and no software? Not to mention their software is overpriced as well, especially in today's economy(which is only going to get worse with the whole debt ceiling debacle).



TBF the lack of software was due to them leaving launch up to 3rd parties so they wouldn't have to compete with Nintendo software. Of course the third parties ended up releasing crap.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 29, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF the lack of software was due to them leaving launch up to 3rd parties so they wouldn't have to compete with Nintendo software. Of course the third parties ended up releasing crap.



Isn't that still Nintendo's fault? When have 3rd parties ever supported new hardware with quality software?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 29, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Isn't that still Nintendo's fault? When have 3rd parties ever supported new hardware with quality software?



So Nintendo either told the third party developers to compete with Nintendo (never gonna happen), or gave them a chance to get their games out without a major release from Nintendo... Nintendo did the latter and paid the price for it. But if they had done the former, companies like Capcom would be even less thrilled to develop games for the console.

I mean, as an example, The Mercenaries 3D (the biggest third party game so far) only sold 400'000 units because Ocarina of Time came out about a week beforehand. If Nintendo had released Ocarina of Time at launch like they had no doubt wanted to, SSFIV 3D wouldn't have sold even half as well as it did.

So really, it was a lose/lose for Nintendo... But ultimately, this Christmas is going to be awesome for them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Winny said:


> So Nintendo either told the third party developers to compete with Nintendo (never gonna happen), or gave them a chance to get their games out without a major release from Nintendo... Nintendo did the latter and paid the price for it. But if they had done the former, companies like Capcom would be even less thrilled to develop games for the console.
> 
> I mean, as an example, The Mercenaries 3D (the biggest third party game so far) only sold 400'000 units because Ocarina of Time came out about a week beforehand. If Nintendo had released Ocarina of Time at launch like they had no doubt wanted to, SSFIV 3D wouldn't have sold even half as well as it did.
> 
> So really, it was a lose/lose for Nintendo... But ultimately, this Christmas is going to be awesome for them.


 People are going to forget all this mess in the holiday season because Nintendo is going overkill and it is going to be awesome for them and gaming. I feel bad for anyone in there way.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2011)

> - 3D alone won't provide full satisfaction, other features important



No fucking shit Iwata. Give this man a medal.
People still watch 2D movies, why? Cus 3D movies is overrated son, and you bought into that shit.



> - Iwata taking responsibility for 3ds,, taking 50% salary cut and other execs 30% cut, reduced bonuses too


No sympathy.
Time to stop guzzling champagne and work.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> No fucking shit Iwata. Give this man a medal.
> People still watch 2D movies, why? Cus 3D movies is overrated son, and you bought into that shit.
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl it's already been stated the guy chooses not to have a large salary. So really how about you lay off things you know nothing about.

It's easy to bash someone from the back seat anyone can do it. Doesn't mean said bashing is warranted when you really know little of how this all works.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Isn't that still Nintendo's fault? When have 3rd parties ever supported new hardware with quality software?



Never. Every console starts off shit. XBOX 360 probably had some of the strongest third party support and it's first year was nothing above average.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2011)

People always seem to forget how launches are never amazing and most of them are nothing but shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Sound the Alarm, Nintendo is going bankrupt and everything they touch is a failure because the 3DS didn't sell 50000000000000000000000000000000000000 units the first day.


Right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sound the Alarm, Nintendo is going bankrupt and everything they touch is a failure because the 3DS didn't sell 50000000000000000000000000000000000000 units the first day.
> 
> 
> Right?



Pretty much.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> But those free GBA games won't be put up for sale to the non-early adopters



.........so no GBA games for e-shop channel???


----------



## Velocity (Jul 29, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> .........so no GBA games for e-shop channel???



Well... They _might_. They have no plans currently, but there's nothing to suggest that the 3DS won't get some GBA games when it has at least two or three times the userbase it has now. Probably won't get any of the ten being given away, though.

I really hope the last five GBA games are Pok?mon Fire Red, Golden Sun 2, Advance Wars 2, Fire Emblem 7 and A Link to the Past.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

*Nintendo President Explains The Cause For Nintendo 3DS Price Cut*



> This week, Nintendo drastically reduced the price of the Nintendo 3DS around the world, a move that will significantly impact the company’s profits for the ongoing fiscal year. Following the price drop, Nintendo cut their profit forecasts for the year by 82%.
> 
> Speaking to investors, Nintendo president, Satoru Iwata, clarified why the price of the 3DS system was dropped this early on. Nintendo tend to sell the most hardware during the end-of-year holiday season, which is a fact that raised questions as to why they simply didn’t wait until the holidays for sales to pick up, or why they didn’t wait to drop the price of the system alongside the release of their high-profile games, scheduled for the second half of this year.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2011)

seems the hardware is underwhelming too (ie battery life)

i might wait for another iteration of this console b4 i buy then.  fucking region locked shit with no games.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> seems the hardware is underwhelming too (ie battery life)
> 
> i might wait for another iteration of this console b4 i buy then.  fucking region locked shit with no games.



I see, so it's region locked.

Then I'm not getting it any time soon.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 29, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> seems the hardware is underwhelming too (ie battery life)
> 
> i might wait for another iteration of this console b4 i buy then.  fucking region locked shit with no games.



Shouldn't Vita have that problem as well?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 29, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Shouldn't Vita have that problem as well?



It's a general problem with more powertful portable hardware with with currently not good enough (and reasonablly cheap enough) battery to handle the etc power.

I find it hard to have a legitimet reason to moan about as it would either mean making less powerful hardware or waiting for a reasonable enough battery to be created for said hardware, which means delaying the product, which makes little business sense for them. Plus by the time a good enough battery is out better hardware for the same price as previous hardware would likely be out which would again drain the the battery ridiculously.

So it basically for the most part good hardware and low battery or good battery and old hardware.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 29, 2011)

Hahaha.  Poor battery life _is_ a legitimate reason to complain, no matter how you want to spin it yourself. The energy capacity hasn't increased with the energy usage, so _highly_ portable gaming technology using such hardware is fundamentally limited.

I'm alright with not owning one. (My DS lite is fine enough.) Same with anything Sony puts out.

Battery tech has had some (potential) recent breakthroughs, so perhaps in a few years...

Then there is the lessened demand due to many people just opting for iPhones and Android phones.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 29, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> Hahaha.  Poor battery life _is_ a legitimate reason to complain, no matter how you want to spin it yourself. The energy capacity hasn't increased with the energy usage, so _highly_ portable gaming technology using such hardware is fundamentally limited.
> 
> I'm alright with not owning one. (My DS lite is fine enough.) Same with anything Sony puts out.
> 
> ...



While this is true that's why you hold off buying one until the new model with improved battery comes out since you would have ended up buying one at that anyway if they delayed until a decent enough battery came out.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Rofl it's already been stated the guy chooses not to have a large salary. So really how about you lay off things you know nothing about.
> 
> It's easy to bash someone from the back seat anyone can do it. Doesn't mean said bashing is warranted when you really know little of how this all works.



Oh are you going to post some data to back up your defensive position on just how mystifying this process is?
No?
Then I'll say what I want, and you can like it and move on, or sit in a corner and move on. 

Up in my shit cus Iwata can't deliver.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 29, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Shouldn't Vita have that problem as well?



Why'd you think Sony hasn't mentioned battery life? The PSP was as bad as the 3DS is and the Vita is apparently going to be close to the PSP in terms of battery life. So yeah, the Vita is going to have a pretty crappy battery life. Unlike the 3DS, you can't just turn off the function that's hogging all the juice.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 29, 2011)

Nintendo just turned this into DS and PSP. When both were 250 you could compare the features and decide which was worth the money. Now the the 3DS is 80 cheaper. People are going to look at the Vita and say do I see 80 dollars woth of features that make it worth it. Now I'm not talking about games because that's what in the end sales the system. Still using past history Nintendo has more games on their handheld that helps it sale. Compared to the Monster Hunter, and Gundam games the Vita may get.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 29, 2011)

Winny said:


> So Nintendo either told the third party developers to compete with Nintendo (never gonna happen), or gave them a chance to get their games out without a major release from Nintendo... Nintendo did the latter and paid the price for it. But if they had done the former, companies like Capcom would be even less thrilled to develop games for the console.
> 
> I mean, as an example, The Mercenaries 3D (the biggest third party game so far) only sold 400'000 units because Ocarina of Time came out about a week beforehand. If Nintendo had released Ocarina of Time at launch like they had no doubt wanted to, SSFIV 3D wouldn't have sold even half as well as it did.
> 
> So really, it was a lose/lose for Nintendo... But ultimately, this Christmas is going to be awesome for them.



Isn't Super Street Fighter IV 3D the best third party game? It's sold over 1 million copies.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't help but respect him for taking that paycut. For a CEO, he already doesn't make a ton of money, the guy made about $700k last year. That should be chump change for someone like him. I like the fact that he's taking responsibility for the 3DS's lackluster sales, even though they really shouldn't worry about it since the system isn't even 6 months old yet.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Oh are you going to post some data to back up your defensive position on just how mystifying this process is?
> No?
> Then I'll say what I want, and you can like it and move on, or sit in a corner and move on.
> 
> Up in my shit cus Iwata can't deliver.



The guy earns ?500,000 I forget how that converts to dollars. That's pitance for the man of his position in a company like Nintendo. He get's more through perfomance related bonus' but obviously that's not happeneing currently and now he's taking a 30% price cut on that salary.

I don't know how their practices work but I don't pretend to by shouting incompetence when you know jack shit about anything.

Goddamn back seat CEO's


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 29, 2011)

take that nintendo


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> It's about knowing to accept when you lack acknowledge and choosing not judge someone based on your premitive preconceptions. If only more people did it perhaps you see half of the ignorant shit on the web or in real life.



Yet you come here bitching.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Yet you come here bitching.



I come here bitching because you came here acting like an ignorant dick spouting shit about stuff you clearly know absolutely zero about and you don't see the problem of this at all? If you don't know shit about it then don't call people incompetant. It's like calling a doctor or a lawyer imcompetant because they could save someones life/win a case while understanding none of the circumstances in if case. If you don't understand then don't talk shit.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

The price drop is great.

I'll probably pick one up this fall as a result. I have faith in nintendo, the ds got off to a kind of shitty start as well.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 29, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I come here bitching because you came here acting like an ignorant dick spouting shit about stuff you clearly know absolutely zero about and you don't see the problem of this at all? If you don't know shit about it then don't call people incompetant. It's like calling a doctor or a lawyer imcompetant because they could save someones life/win a case while understanding none of the circumstances in if case. If you don't understand then don't talk shit.



That's hardly the same fucking scenario, but keep trying to crusade.
Lost ye damn mind cus I said it's time to work.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol, 20 free games.


----------



## Random (Jul 30, 2011)

i think people are thinking too much. i dont care if the battery doesnt last a whole day nor do i care about any other minor little detail that i could easily get over.

I had already plan on getting the 3ds and this price cut is gonna make so much easier for me


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 30, 2011)

Random said:


> i think people are thinking too much. i dont care if the battery doesnt last a whole day nor do i care about any other minor little detail that i could easily get over.



But some people do care. Whoop dee doo, you don't care, have a cookie.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 30, 2011)

Battery charge time is one of the biggest thing's hand-helds have to get right, though. Most of your gaming market wont like their sparkly new handheld having to be recharged every 4 hours of gametime.

I think a reasonable playtime to expect between charges on a new unit is 8-10 hours. Of course as the battery gets older it'll loose some of its capacity, which is to be expected.


----------



## Random (Jul 30, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> But some people do care. Whoop dee doo, you don't care, have a cookie.


No need to be rude, it was just stating _my_ opinion. And i dont want a cookie


Wolfarus said:


> Battery charge time is one of the biggest thing's hand-helds have to get right, though. Most of your gaming market wont like their sparkly new handheld having to be recharged every 4 hours of gametime.
> 
> I think a reasonable playtime to expect between charges on a new unit is 8-10 hours. Of course as the battery gets older it'll loose some of its capacity, which is to be expected.



I understand that, but it's not that easy to obtain a battery with that kind of power, especially when every time you make a new handheld, the new feature suck up even more juice.

People have a right to be disappointed by the lack of power, but i don't think that should stop them from getting an otherwise great handheld. Same thing goes for the PSV/NGP


----------



## Amuro (Jul 31, 2011)

I finally have my 3DS, absolutely love OoT i never got to play it when we had the N64 so this is one remake i'm glad exists. The virtual console prices are a tad dodgy but whatever i bought Links Awakening regardless. 

Here's my friend code: 3523-2189-4025


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't go anywhere for more then 4 hours. And if I'm on a trip I'm usually to busy to play a game. So the 4 hour thing never bothered me.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 31, 2011)

It died on me a couple times at a convention, not surprisingly because I was playing the hell out of it with all the Miis and SF trophy battles going on. That was frustrating, but wasn't terrible. I was always within an hour of going back to my room anyway, and it charges pretty fast.

Situations where you play a portable game for more than 4-hours within a span of time where you are without an outlet are few and far between I discovered.

Also I ordered this:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Costco breaks the rules to give you the best 3DS deal yet*



How would you like to get a 3DS for $170 before August 12th? How would you like to also get 20 free games? Costco has you in the clear! Someone must have slipped up and put the 3DS price drop into effect. This means you could grab a 3DS and register it on the eShop to get your 20 free games. Best deal ever...until Nintendo catches on! No word on how many Costco locations have made this mistake, but it's worth swinging by your local outlet to find out!


----------



## lathia (Aug 1, 2011)

So what's this I hear about certain games only having a 1 time save slot in them? You can't do anything about it, can't save or delete the saved file.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Costco breaks the rules to give you the best 3DS deal yet*
> 
> 
> 
> How would you like to get a 3DS for $170 before August 12th? How would you like to also get 20 free games? Costco has you in the clear! Someone must have slipped up and put the 3DS price drop into effect. This means you could grab a 3DS and register it on the eShop to get your 20 free games. Best deal ever...until Nintendo catches on! No word on how many Costco locations have made this mistake, but it's worth swinging by your local outlet to find out!


And I still don't wanna buy it.





Sorry Nintendo.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

*Nintendo Will Develop Non-3D Games For Nintendo 3DS As Well*



> The subject of how the 3D “hook” of the Nintendo 3DS will affect game development on the platform has been discussed before. Judging by games released so far, it appears that games that are on the 3DS will generally be compatible with the 3D effect. However, we’ve also seen games — rare as they may be — such as AQ Interactive’s Cubic Ninja, that are meant to be played with the 3D effect turned off.
> 
> However, third-party developers won’t be the only ones designing non-3D games for the 3DS; Nintendo will do so, too, according to company president, Satoru Iwata.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking ahead.
Good because 3D dependence would get annoying.
However since 3D can already be turned off, is it really necessary to go that route and not continue to have it optional?


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Thinking ahead.
> Good because 3D dependence would get annoying.
> However since 3D can already be turned off, is it really necessary to go that route and not continue to have it optional?



Actually it makes perfect sense  considering not all of the 3DS features work in perfect tangent with the 3D e.g the gyroscope is massively affected by the 3D due to the lack of movement and specific position required to use the 3D. Also you can produce graphically better games with better framerate etc.

Anyway Vita won't be coming this year for US and Europe and there's no price drop planned for it when it does come (expected) so Nintendo is most likely going to be cashing in massively this holiday season.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I don't go anywhere for more then 4 hours. And if I'm on a trip I'm usually to busy to play a game. So the 4 hour thing never bothered me.



This. Plus there's things like eye and neck fatigue. My dad, who is inseparable from his gadgets never played his PSP for longer than 2 hours because it hurt his neck. Nobody I know plays their handheld games for much longer than that except for one of my friends that takes his everywhere he goes, but he's smart enough to also charge it when he's not using it.

Don't get me wrong, long battery life is a nice thing to have, and I'd be as pissed as everybody else if the thing could just hold, say, a 2 hour charge, but as it stands, the 3DS battery life is acceptable. It would only pose an issue to people who don't make it a point to charge their gadgets, who kinda deserve having their stuff shut off mid-bus ride anyway.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Aug 9, 2011)

Can I get a fucking rpg on this system? jesus


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2011)

That cover.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> August 23



My only reason to get a 3DS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> My only reason to get a 3DS


 I can't wait to get that game.. Looking forward to it, didn't play the DS version.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2011)

This platform needs some fucking games.
I'm tempted to ruin my month and blow money right now but for what, theres nothing to buy wtf is this shit.
Dudes need to get kid icarus out here already.


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Aug 9, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


>



Playing this AS I TYPE on my wii VC..... Love it sooo much, about to finally spare Magus/fight the big golem. Been to ong since I had defeated Lavos. 

What is this Devil Survivor? Someone give me a run down


----------



## Velocity (Aug 9, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> What is this Devil Survivor? Someone give me a run down



It's a turn based SRPG like Fire Emblem, but with a combat system like Strange Journey and other MegaTen games. The story basically involves you trying to get out of the Yamanote Line because you're stuck inside it with no electricity, barely any food... Oh, and thousands of demons running around killing everyone. It's pretty cool, set over a period of seven days where you fight people, demons and other things while making decisions that affect which endings you have access to in that run. With six endings in all, there's plenty of replayability.

Devil Survivor Overclocked, which is the 3DS game, is a bit bigger. It has more demons, an eighth day and a few other nifty tweaks. If you have a 3DS, live in America and haven't played Devil Survivor, I'd suggest getting Overclocked instead.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah, The Escapist. Your community may be full of over-opinionated self satisfied pricks...


*Spoiler*: _...but your videos and comics keep me coming back_


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 10, 2011)

Agreed on all points. 

That comic is spot on.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 10, 2011)

Seems like christmas and early next next year will be a pretty good period for 3DS. We got Super mario, Mario kart, Kid Icarus, Luigi's mansion hopefully, Kingdom hearts 3D. Then we have some ports with upgrades in the essence of Starfox 64 3D, Devil survivor, Tales of Abyss.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 10, 2011)

*Flame Red 3DS Launches With Star Fox 64 3D In September*



> Back in July, Nintendo released a flare red 3DS model along with Star Fox 64 3D in Japan. Nintendo of America is following the same marketing plan.
> 
> They announced a flare red Nintendo 3DS, which will retail for $169.99. It comes out on September 9, the same day Star Fox 64 3D and its new tilt controls debut in North America.
> 
> If color doesn’t matter to you, Walmart is selling Aqua Blue and Cosmo Black 3DS units for $169.99 now. These units are still eligible for the 20 free games from the Nintendo ambassador program as long as you log on the eShop before 11:59PM (EST) on Thursday, August 11.



*Source: *
*________________________________*

*Star Fox Concept Art Slips Out Of Namco*



> Speaking of Star Fox, a cache of concept art slipped out. All of these images are from Star Fox: Assault, which Namco developed for the Gamecube, are from a former artist. While Star Fox Adventures threw Fox McCloud into a Zelda-style adventure, Star Fox Assault brought the series back to its shooter roots and promoted Krystal to a permanent member of the team.



You can see the concept art 

*Source:*


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 10, 2011)

Flame red fuck yeah.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Reggie - Lack of first party content and eShop at launch caused 3DS price cut*

*"...We have high expectations for (Pokemon Rumble Blast, out Oct. 24) and the two Mario titles (Super Mario 3D Land in November; Mario Kart 7 in December). Certainly, we needed to have stronger support at the launch from a first-party perspective and maybe have some of these key first-party titles earlier in the launch window in order to get the system selling stronger at the start and, ongoing, drive momentum. Certainly we've seen very positive reaction to the digital offerings but it needed to be much sooner in the launch window. As a result that created a situation where the momentum wasn't sustained. And that's why we have now had to go back and reduce the price and reduce the price by a large amount in order to make sure we have stronger momentum beginning on Friday and powering through. It's a situation where we weren't able to sustain those first few strong positive weeks. This is a momentum business and when you don't have the momentum it creates a tough situation whether it's with retailers or with third-party publishers who become a bit more reluctant to support a platform." - Reggie Fils-Aime *

It wasn't all bad news, though. Reggie said that The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D was selling "exceptionally well now" and is "driving hardware" sales. Even better, Reggie says Nintendo is seeing similar results from StarFox 64 3D in Japan.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2011)

So wait, some retailers already dropped the price and the ambassador program will still work if you get it? What GBA games will be available?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Falcon said:


> So wait, some retailers already dropped the price and the ambassador program will still work if you get it? What GBA games will be available?



Yes,as a far I know the program will still kick in for any early buyer and no idea for the last question.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 10, 2011)

Walmart started selling the 3DS on sale for $170 yesterday.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2011)

170 bucks for a 3ds and 20 games. 

Damn.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2011)

Falcon said:


> So wait, some retailers already dropped the price and the ambassador program will still work if you get it? What GBA games will be available?



Hard to say what the full list will be, but it'll have quite a few good ones. I'd bank on a Pok?mon game, as well.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 10, 2011)

Did no one read the notification on the 3DS? It lists a few GBA games that will supposedly be available namely, Yoshi's Island, Super Mario Advance 3, Mario Kart: Super Circuit, Metroid Fusion, WarioWare Inc.: Mega Microgrames and Mario vs. Donkey Kong.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Aug 10, 2011)

*Playing DS Games on the 3DS*


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2011)

So it's not going to be 10 nes and 10 gba games to your choosing. Even that's too good to be true...


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 11, 2011)

Seems like the 3DS is starting to do really quite well in Japan with it's price drop.





Some of the 3DS games that will come out before the end of the year.

Driver Renegade - 9/6/11
Bit.Trip Saga - 9/15/11
Frogger 3D - 9/20/11
FIFA Soccer 12 - 9/27/11
Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns - 10/11/11
Cooking Mama 4: Kitchen Magic - 10/18/11
Doctor Lautrec and the Forgotten Knights - 10/20/11
James Noir's Hollywood Crimes - 11/1/11
Need for Speed The Run - 11/15/11
Shinobi - 11/15/11
F1 2011 - 11/15/11
Nano Assault - 11/22/11
Super Mario 3D Land - 11/11
The Adventures of Tintin: The Game - 12/6/11
Mario Kart 7 - 12/11
Star Fox 64 3D
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 3D Overclocked

Here's some coming out early next year.
Ace Combat
Kid Icarus
Tales of the Abyss
Luigi's Mansion (hopefully)
Kingdom heart's 3D: Dream drop distance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Ambassador Program GBA/NES details update - transfer to another 3DS now possible*

Coming from Nintendo of Europe...

*Features of the Virtual Console Game Boy Advance titles

Manuals will be available.
Wireless functions and peripheral devices are not supported.
When you press the HOME Button, a simple menu is displayed, and you won’t be able to return directly to the HOME Menu.
Neither the “Restore Point” function nor the “VC Suspend” functions are supported.
If you’re playing a game that includes a save function, you can select Save, and your data will be saved when you’ve finished playing the Game Boy Advance game.
During gameplay, the Nintendo 3DS system will not enter Sleep Mode even if you close it.
SpotPass and StreetPass will not function during gameplay.
You will be able to “Transfer to another Nintendo 3DS” with the “System Transfer” function that will be provided in future system updates.
*Nintendo currently has no plans to make these 10 games available to the general public on Nintendo 3DS in the future.

more info for nes games


Features of the Virtual Console NES titles (priority delivery version)

An electronic manual explaining game controls will be included.
The official version* (which will be delivered at a later date) will include a full electronic manual.
Alternating multiplayer modes are supported in some titles, but simultaneous multiplayer modes are not.
The official version* (which will be delivered at a later date) will also support versus play.
Does not include the “Restore Point” function (which allows you to create and load restore points at any time while gameplay) usually included in the Virtual Console Game Boy and Game Boy Color games.
However, it will include the “VC Suspend” function (which allows you to save the game when you suspend play by pressing the HOME Button). The official version* (which will be delivered at a later date) will support the Restore Points function.
You will be able to “Transfer to another Nintendo 3DS” with the “System Transfer” function that will be provided in future system updates.
*Official versions of the games will be launched later for a fee, but Nintendo 3DS Ambassadors will be able to upgrade from the priority delivery version to the official version free of charge.*


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn it...I'm probably getting one of these despite my better judgement...fucking nintendo and it's marketing genius...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Nintendo remembers Metroid's 25th anniversary...sort of*

Coming from Nintendo of America's Twitter...

*It’s Metroid's 25th anniversary! Nintendo #3DS Ambassadors, connect to the Nintendo eShop by 11:59pm ET on 8/11 to get Metroid Fusion.*


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2011)

Wait wait, they've announced we'll get the ability to transfer the stuff we buy to another 3DS? Fuck yeah, about time.

Though, I do wonder if our saves will stay the same when we upgrade to the official versions. Hopefully we don't have to start our games over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Wait wait, they've announced we'll get the ability to transfer the stuff we buy to another 3DS? Fuck yeah, about time.
> 
> Though, I do wonder if our saves will stay the same when we upgrade to the official versions. Hopefully we don't have to start our games over.


 
Yeah, Now I have my 3DS ready for Metroid Fusion!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 12, 2011)

I love Metroid Fusion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Super Mario 3D Land gets an official logo*



pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Any new Metroid game?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Any new Metroid game?



Eventually. They'll probably make a side-scrolling game and a new Metroid Prime Hunters game... well, at least I hope so. Metroid online multiplayer with GC Metroid Prime graphics. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Nintendo 3DS - Fall Lineup TV Commercial*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ByvsCZUfjA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFgd925epv4[/YOUTUBE]

Mario Kart 7 name bothers me. >.<


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 13, 2011)

...dissapointing line up.
Mrio kart 7 is all I would touch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

pfft, i like it. but whats everyone's gripe on the mario kart 7 title??? 

also isn't there anyway to still get NES & GBA titles? cause i don't have a 3ds yet...


----------



## Gnome (Aug 13, 2011)

Brand new things I've already played like a dozen times each!


Why do I want this thing Nintendo?

Edit: Also, that second video is messed up, the sound balance is completely shifted to the right.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 13, 2011)

because it prints money!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2011)

*StarFox 64 3D sees Amazon sales boost after 3DS price drop*

Pre-order sales for Nintendo Co.’s Star Fox 64 for the Nintendo 3DS climbed this week at Amazon.com Inc. amid building demand for the remaster SKU. This week, Star Fox 64 held a 28 percent sales increase to rank at No. 170 in Amazon’s Video Games division.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2011)

still buying it in roughly two weeks.. gonna take either oricana or mercenaries..


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't wait to get Starfox64 3D. I'm just disappointed they didn't add an online multiplayer mode.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Can't wait to get Starfox64 3D. I'm just disappointed they didn't add an online multiplayer mode.



Nintendo still living in the 90s i see.

Why doesn't this shit have online?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 14, 2011)

Only thing I'm really interested in with that commercial is Mario 3D Land and maybe Rumble Blast (What the heck is it and why haven't I heard of it til now? It actually looks kinda interesting).


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 14, 2011)

You mean Super Pokemon Rumble? 

It was originally just Pokemon Rumble, a WiiWare game. Now they've made a new 3DS game of it, with waaaay more content.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

*New Devil Survivor Overclocked (3DS) "Auction & Fusion" trailer*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *New Devil Survivor Overclocked (3DS) "Auction & Fusion" trailer*


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 15, 2011)

God damn you shitty EU Atlus support and region locking.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> God damn you shitty EU Atlus support and region locking.



Quite.

Good thing I sent an email to Ghostlight (they're the ones that localised Persona 3 Portable and are localising Persona 2) and they said "It's always great to hear what games everyone wants us to pick up and we've had lots of emails about Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked.  We're all massive fans of the Shin Megami Tensei series here at Ghostlight and I can tell you that the game has been mentioned here but at the moment I have no news for you."

So there's hope yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2011)

console-exclusives are bad enough.. but region-locking is just sad..

PS3 and DS took a huge step forward with region-free.. but the 3ds disappointed


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't really understand region locking. No, not "I don't understand why", I mean I don't get it. What is it? Is it making it so games only work in the country they're sold in?

If that's what it is, why do they do it, to discourage importing? Cuz that seems like a dumb business plan to me.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Region locking exists for the purpose of stopping imports of games.
If a device isn't region locked you can import compatible software from anywhere in the world and play it on that device.

If it's region locked you can only play software released for your region.
Why?

Well let's say a game comes out in North America before it does in Europe.
Euro citizens import the North American version to get it early, so people then assume that they will not buy the european version because of them already having the NA version.
This means sales of the EU version will be low and the money spent localizing and advertising it in EU gets wasted.

This isn't concrete mind you, importation doesn't mean sales will be low and the problem of importation really only occurs when a game is released globally.
For games that are released in only one region, region locking hurts because it means if I'm in NA then I can't play the game from Japan without buying a japenese Wii.

So essentially region locking is done to ensure maximum sales for a regional version of a product by making sure nobody played it in another region .


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, this region locking will encourage more people to pirate the games that aren't avilable in their region.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Region locking exists for the purpose of stopping imports of games.
> If a device isn't region locked you can import compatible software from anywhere in the world and play it on that device.
> 
> If it's region locked you can only play software released for your region.
> ...



Right. But if the game are two or half a year apart from being released, I would see why someone would import it. 

If you import a game that's a few days apart just for the sake of getting it early, then that's silly imo.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Region locking exists for the purpose of stopping imports of games.
> If a device isn't region locked you can import compatible software from anywhere in the world and play it on that device.
> 
> If it's region locked you can only play software released for your region.
> ...



Sounds reasonable, though a _real_ kick in the nuts for anyone that wants to play a foreign game that's not sold in their region. As well, like Exo said, it encourages pirating which is a problem.

Thanks for the info.



Kaitou said:


> Right. But if the game are two or half a year apart from being released, I would see why someone would import it.
> 
> If you import a game that's a few days apart just for the sake of getting it early, then that's silly imo.



We gamers tend to do silly things pretty often, what with this incurable sense of entitlement we have for some odd reason.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 15, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Well, this region locking will encourage more people to pirate the games that aren't avilable in their region.



Not to mention Pirating is already rampant with the region-free DS as it is. I really can't find the reason why they even did this with the 3DS. 

Also, Amazon is doing a handheld Road trip event sale for DS/PSP/3DS.



There were a few more choices when I checked last night. I'm guessing they're not putting their whole inventory for every game on there, unless those not on the list anymore are just sold out.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 15, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Right. But if the game are two or half a year apart from being released, I would see why someone would import it.
> 
> If you import a game that's a few days apart just for the sake of getting it early, then that's silly imo.



Clearly.
Thing is there are plenty of games that don't ever get localized so it get's worse in those situations. Such as Xenoblade.

Essentially it's all money related, so the importers get screwed in the end.
See region locking isn't something that bothers me.
Lack of localization is.
If it wasn't for the R4 I wouldn't of been able to experience Tales of Innocence, and IMO that would be a shame, not that Namco cares, as if they did they would of localized it.

Region locking is not done for the benefit of the consumer.


----------



## Corran (Aug 15, 2011)

Its also cheaper for some people to import the games. For me its cheaper to buy from the US or even the UK.
But since I bought a US 3DS I gotta import all my games from there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

*RUMOR - Is Kojima teasing Zone of the Enders 3DS?*

The following Tweet comes straight from Hideo Kojima...



*Found this at Omori-kun's desk. What's this?* 



> Kojima knows what he's teasing here, so having this turn out to be a misdirect would be really, really upsetting.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait, Devil Survivor Overclocked isn't coming to NA? :<


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 15, 2011)

It is, next week. I have it on release day delivery from Amazon. 

The 3DS managed to sell 207,000 units . It barely edged out the second week numbers after Launch which was 206,000. That's great to hear.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 15, 2011)

I think I'm gonna get it, then. I get my next paycheck next week anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> It is, next week. I have it on release day delivery from Amazon.
> 
> The 3DS managed to sell 207,000 units . It barely edged out the second week numbers after Launch which was 206,000. That's great to hear.



good news and yeah Devil Survivor next week.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Is Kojima teasing Zone of the Enders 3DS?*



No             .


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2011)

Aeon said:


> No             .



Technically he is teasing it. Doesn't necessarily mean it's legitimately coming or being made. But he is quite obviously teasing it... what, having a new model for Jehuty and an actual logo for the title. That's teasing.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2011)

Krory said:


> Technically he is teasing it. Doesn't necessarily mean it's legitimately coming or being made. But he is quite obviously teasing it... what, having a new model for Jehuty and an actual logo for the title. That's teasing.



I'll give you that one.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 16, 2011)

It sold 207,000 in Japan during the week of it's price drop. (Really the drop was only in effect for 4 days and sales before were crap most likely because of people waiting for the price drop.) That's slightly more than it's sales a second week after launch.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

The 3DS's price in our local gamestore has dropped from 250 Euros (378 dollars) to 159 Euros  (228 dollars).

This is awesome.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

Just bought 3DS from Amazon for ~130€. Also bought Ocarina of Time and Pokemon Heart Gold.

I'm actually looking more forward to playing DS games than 3DS games since I never owned DS : D

Well I'm sure 3DS gets good games too, OoT is a great start and new Mario and Luigi's Mansion coming up so I'll get those definitely too.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 16, 2011)

You have lots of great DS games to catch up on. :I


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> You have lots of great DS games to catch up on. :I



I know : D. I'll at very least get both DS Zeldas as soon as possible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah.. DS is amazing.. i regret buying the psp before it...


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

Khris said:


> yeah.. DS is amazing.. i regret buying the psp before it...



The problem with PSP is that Sony is trying to make them essentially their home console in pocket size. Nintendo is doing something very different with their handhelds. 

If I want to play a hardcore game I don't want to grab a handheld for that, I'll use my PC or X360 instead.

If I want to play something a little more casual or when I'm not at home I want to use my DS / 3DS for that. 

And they are doing exactly the same mistake with Vita.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

The problem with the PSP is that there aren't enough good games on it. That's the only problem. Otherwise it's better than the DS by a long shot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

pretty much what CrazyMoron said.. i spent hours upon hours of DS gameplay, if anything the wii is much more casual than the DS..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Many an hour spent on the DS myself. I wish they'd make more Castlevania games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Many an hour spent on the DS myself. I wish they'd make more Castlevania games.



yeah me too 

the DS games are actually way better than the PS2/PS3 games..


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 18, 2011)

Khris said:


> yeah me too
> 
> *the DS games are actually way better than the PS2/PS3* games..



The world ends with you is better than any games I've played on either of those consoles.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> The world ends with you is better than any games I've played on either of those consoles.



Yeah, that RPG is so good. <3


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2011)

We need another sidescrolling Castlevania for the 3DS. Also a new sidescrolling Metroid. Go back to your roots mothafuckas.

Also, can't wait for Super Mario 3D Land. 

And, since someone else mentioned it, another The World Ends With You on 3DS would be awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys, come check your 3DS Ambassador eligibility.



The one there is for NA, with the link to the Latin American one under the input bar.

Australia also has one on their site. I'm not sure if EU's is up yet or not.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm eligible, as expected. Just about a week to go before the NES games come out.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 22, 2011)

I am comfirmed to be an Ambassador. Now, just one more week until Nintendo begins to give us the NES games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am also confirmed as an Ambassador and remember guys tomorrow Devil Survivor.pek


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2011)

Ambassador checking in.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2011)

Hell yeah. 

Also, is anyone else going to get Pokemon Rumble Blast? I can vouch for it, it'll probably be a really good game. Pokemon Rumble on the Wii was awesome, but it was short and lacking in content, and it only had Gen 1 and 4 Pokemon. Rumble Blast is supposed to be jam-packed with content, multiplayer, and all Pokemon from Gen 1-5.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 22, 2011)

So Nintendo might release a  of the system with a right analog pad, as early as next year. 

I was thinking of picking up a Red 3DS, once someone successfully transfers over their Ambassador games to another 3DS. I can wait no problem though. Hopefully they really will do this. I'm hesitant on playing games like Icarus Uprising because I'm a lefty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> So Nintendo might release a  of the system with a right analog pad, as early as next year.
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a Red 3DS, once someone successfully transfers over their Ambassador games to another 3DS. I can wait no problem though. Hopefully they really will do this. I'm hesitant on playing games like Icarus Uprising because I'm a lefty.



Is a rumor and I believe is fake.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 22, 2011)

I doubt they would add another joystick less than a year later. Nintendo has never changed the layout of their handheld in a re-release.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Is a rumor and I believe is fake.



Well a rumor's just that, a rumor. Personally I'm hoping it's true. Or at least just a portion of it.



> This information corroborates several elements we obtained very recently from various sources. According to them, Nintendo is currently preparing a new 3DS for a 2012 release. This new version would radically tone down the whole “3D“ angle, with a new design and even probably a different name.



Fuck _all that_. They should just release a newer version equipped with a right analog slide pad, and if they can somehow upgrade it's battery life despite current battery tech's limitations, I'm all for it. That's _all_ the 3DS needs.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Calling fake as hell, they can't just back out of the 3d gimmick so soon, that'd be like the DSLite not having touchscreen function or something


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am also confirmed as an Ambassador and remember guys tomorrow Devil Survivor.pek



 x 9000


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2011)

There's no way Nintendo would make another iteration of the 3DS so soon. It took them years for them to realize that the DS Phat was kinda awful and that they should make a better DS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 23, 2011)

Another rumor: Nintendo is supposedly going to have an event on  if rumors relating to its stock price surging have any merit.

Then again, these are the same people who think Nintendo should abandon the portable gaming market to jump into the mobile market. They're different markets..


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 23, 2011)

3DS add on makes no sense. There's like no feasible way to put it on a 3DS let alone carry it around. New branded console makes even less sense.

Right now all they really need to do is get as many good games as possible.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked is gonna be a limited release like some of Atlus' other games? 

I won't be getting a 3DS till December, but if it's going to be limited then I'd probably buy the game and stash it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 23, 2011)

People didn't expect Big N to slash the system's price so soon either. If they were desperate enough to boost the 3DS' sales by making such a move this early into the system's life, they're desperate enough to release an updated version as early as next year.  From releasing a revision of a handheld with trivial improvement (Pocket), to further enhancing one to newer heights (DSL/DSi), Big N's been doing this shit before Apple did.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Another rumor: Nintendo is supposedly going to have an event on  if rumors relating to its stock price surging have any merit.
> 
> Then again, these are the same people who think Nintendo should abandon the portable gaming market to jump into the mobile market. They're different markets..




*Japan - Nintendo holding big 3DS-related event on Sept. 13th, big game announcement coming*

- Nintendo to hold 3DS-related event in Japan
- due to take place on September 13th
- announcement to coincide with event
- extremely big title planned
- Nintendo stock managed to reach 9.7% above yesterday's level, due to talk of this event


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked for Nintendo 3DS now available in stores across North America*



> IRVINE, CALIFORNIA -- AUGUST 23, 2011 -- ATLUS today announced that Shin Megami Tensei?: Devil Survivor? Overclocked, its RPG/SRPG hybrid for Nintendo 3DS?, is now available in stores across North America. Officially the system's first roleplaying game, Overclocked brings with it tremendous depth and strategy, a mature narrative, and tons of replayability, qualities in high demand among hardcore platform owners.
> 
> "Devil Survivor Overclocked is a proven commodity," stated Aram Jabbari, Manager of PR and Sales at ATLUS. "Enhanced and expanded beyond the award-winning original, its unique hybrid of JRPG and strategy RPG mechanics are as fresh and novel today as ever, while the game's story, now fully voiced thanks to the vastly increased capacity provided by Nintendo 3DS, carries even more weight and emotion as a result. Platform owners yearning for a true hardcore experience and genre fans patiently hoping for the system to get its first RPG need not wait any longer--Devil Survivor Overclocked delivers precisely what they crave."
> 
> SMT: Devil Survivor Overclocked is out now for Nintendo 3DS in stores across North America. Visit the game's full website:


pek


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I'll go buy DSO tomorrow. pek Even though I'm still playing Fallout 3: GotY. Need another great game for the 3DS, even though I've never played Devil Survivor before. 

Also, that big event thing sounds awesome. I wonder what the "omg mega awesome" title is gonna be.

And even though it's not for 3DS, I can't wait for Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2 

And also, Kirby Mass Attack.  Goddamn, the DS is pumping out some great quality titles before it kicks the bucket.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmQrjjkvfqc[/YOUTUBE]pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 27, 2011)

*RUMOR - Monolith Soft working on RPG for 3DS, third in a series*


The following information is said to come from an interview in Nintendo Dream with Monolith Soft.

- RPG under construction for 3DS
- Third entry in a series



> I won't believe the info until we see the actual magazine, but it's not hard to believe. Could we be seeing the return of the Baten Kaitos series?





Baten Kaitos 3? 3DS?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 29, 2011)

oh hai guys look wut I just bought


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 29, 2011)

BATEN KAITOS BATEN KAITOS BATEN KAITOS

BATEN KAITOS MOTHER FUCKERS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

3DS is starting to shape up. I might buy one if this trend continues in another 2 years.


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 30, 2011)

baten kaitos for 3ds....................................


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 30, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh hai guys look wut I just bought



I want that Zelda case


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 30, 2011)

Goova said:


> BATEN KAITOS BATEN KAITOS BATEN KAITOS
> 
> BATEN KAITOS MOTHER FUCKERS



 


REALLY?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 30, 2011)

So I bought Devil Survivor Overclocked and Ridge Racer 3D yesterday. I will be playing both games after I finish Ocarina of Time 3D.

In other news, all of the NES Ambassador games have been confirmed in Japan. We will probably get a list just like this or very similar to it.



For those of you who are too lazy to click the link, here are the ten games.

Super Mario Bros.
The Legend of Zelda
Ice Climber
Balloon Fight
Donkey Kong Jr.
Wrecking Crew
NES Open Tournament Golf
Yoshi
Metroid
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link

Overall, this list is pretty good except for Metroid and Golf. But then again, these are free games that Nintendo does not even have to give to us. So I have no problems with this list.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2011)

*North America - Full NES Ambassador Program games list revealed*

Super Mario Bros.
The Legend of Zelda
Balloon Fight
Ice Climber
Donkey Kong Jr. 
Metroid
Open Tournament Golf
Wrecking Crew
Yoshi
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I want that Zelda case



...buy OOT 3D then?


Is there any news about R4ish cards supporting 3DS roms since I am still pissed off about the regionlock and I want to import games that wont come out here and still be able to play them.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

This system still needs more games.

Last time I checked R4's only enabled DS back-up's on the 3DS but not 3DS games


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 30, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ...buy OOT 3D then?
> 
> 
> Is there any news about R4ish cards supporting 3DS roms since I am still pissed off about the regionlock and I want to import games that wont come out here and still be able to play them.



im in america, and I can't get that case. We only got that damned Gold case


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 30, 2011)

Are people buying into the rumor of a new 3ds design?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 30, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Are people buying into the rumor of a new 3ds design?



I hope not...if it does turn out to be true though...I may throw up just a little bit


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Are people buying into the rumor of a new 3ds design?



I'm not.
Nintendo might as well kill them self if they do.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 30, 2011)

Was Baten Kaitos 3DS announced? Link!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Was Baten Kaitos 3DS announced? Link!?



*RUMOR - Monolith Soft working on RPG for 3DS, third in a series*


The following information is said to come from an interview in Nintendo Dream with Monolith Soft.

- RPG under construction for 3DS
- Third entry in a series



> I won't believe the info until we see the actual magazine, but it's not hard to believe. Could we be seeing the return of the Baten Kaitos series?





Baten Kaitos 3? 3DS?

that is the news about possible Baten Kaitos 3


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Never played Baiten Kaitos, heard it was card based or some shit.
I don't trust card based games, though I have enjoyed a few...the idea of playing with cards is an instant boner-kill.

They just need to get out some fun shit on this thing.
Some Kingdom Hearts, Golden sun, Mario Tennis RPG, Mario golf RPG, that SSB, more fast paced TPS games, more action-rpg's and we'll be good to go.

In all seriousness I think to myself probably twice a week "want to buy a 3DS?"
then go "but wtf am I going to play?" followed by "theres DS games too" which is promptly beaten by "I've already played the top tier DS games".

Yes, I have this conversation with myself.
Get some fucking games out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Never played Baiten Kaitos, heard it was card based or some shit.
> I don't trust card based games, though I have enjoyed a few...the idea of playing with cards is an instant boner-kill.


 Oh Ensoki.. Just a good series, it is not great, had some flaws but damn it is so a damn memorable series. The villains and characters are too good.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]d5bSDR9MOno[/YOUTUBE]

Don't know if this has been post already,anyway here it is.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Some Kingdom Hearts, Golden sun



This, fucking this.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2011)

I want me some Luigi's Mansion 2 and Animal Crossing 3DS.

AC 3DS is going to be fuckin' amazing.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Aug 31, 2011)

Last Friday I bought Aqua Blue Nintendo 3DS with The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time 3D in the box for ?150. I also bought Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition, I enjoy playing both games.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 31, 2011)

I wish i had a 3DS, I wen't to gamestop and Played it,It was Awesome my Eyes were glued to it When Paper Mario 3DS comes out fuck yeah i'm getting it.Luigi's Mansion looks badass Also.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Aug 31, 2011)

I want to buy Kid Icarus Uprising, It looks badass!


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy fuck there out? 

My Body is ready.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd love to join in the joy but I'm no to thrilled about being offered games that I've been emulating for ages...free of charge...


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Aug 31, 2011)

Well that is True 

Guess im happy since ive never Really touched NES games


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

Yoshimura Sumimura said:


> Well that is True
> 
> Guess im happy since* ive never Really touched NES games*



Truly? I feel bad for you, I may despise nintendo in its current form but I still play the shit out of there first and second gen games. I emulate them on my psp too..which is quite ironic really


----------



## Yoshimura Sumimura (Aug 31, 2011)

yep, its sad 

Emulate huh?..Interesting


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 31, 2011)

ZOMG I love me some Zelda 2. 


_*BUK BUK BUK*_


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 1, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> [YOUTUBE]d5bSDR9MOno[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't know if this has been post already,anyway here it is.



I'm crying tears of joy right now.


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 1, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> [YOUTUBE]d5bSDR9MOno[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't know if this has been post already,anyway here it is.



Well now, that's something I certainly didn't think about.  Thinking back, I did play the series quite a bit back when they first game out.  Ah yes, having to hire unnecessarily high amounts of staff to keep the place running smoothly.  Custom building roller coasters with bad design that ends up crashing in a short while. 

I'll take a look into this game when it comes out.


----------



## YujiroHanma (Sep 1, 2011)

Needs more games to be released right now


----------



## Velocity (Sep 1, 2011)

YujiroHanma said:


> Needs more games to be released right now



There's already over half a dozen to be getting on with. I'm pretty sure everyone can survive until all those awesome games come out between now and the end of the year.

Besides, with Xenoblade and Skyward Sword, the Wii could always keep you occupied.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 1, 2011)

Where are my free games? I bought the 3DS on Launch....however, I only updated today.....(I have played online prior to that though)

I followed  instructions but no luck.

Does this mean I get no free games?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 1, 2011)

You needed to have done the update and visited the e-Shop at least once before August 11th 11:59 PM.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 1, 2011)

Well thats fucked up 

Thanks for the response though.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2011)

I tested out the 3DS in a Gamestop today. The developers weren't lying when they said the 3D was impressive. There appeared to be inward depth, not just stuff "coming right at you". Pretty cool. Wish would've known that earlier. This thing just went up in my priority list.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 1, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Well thats fucked up
> 
> Thanks for the response though.



Did you ever register your 3DS at club nintendo before Aug. 12? If you did, go and contact Nintendo. They might be able to do something about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Japanese 3DS sales double in August*



> The 3DS price drop has worked out favorably for Nintendo in Japan thus far. According to Enterbrain, the handheld moved more than 384,000 units in August, which is 2.6 times the amount of units that it sold in July.
> 
> That’s the second best-performing month for the 3DS. In March, when the 3DS first launched, the system sold 430,000 units.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 5, 2011)

Japan is an export economy, meaning it's actually a really bad thing when their currency gets stronger (like say, when the US Dollar plummets in value as it keeps doing). For a company like Nintendo (Japanese company who does much of their business in the US), this is bad enough due to currency conversion (the only reason they posted any loss last year, and why they keep having to readjust estimates, as we're talking 10s of millions of dollars here). However, as the US continues to tank and EU gets more clusterfuck every day, Japan's economy suffers more and more with little they can do about it. Events such as the stock market tank a few weeks ago are particularly harmful.

TLDR: The economy sucks and people, both here and Japan, aren't spending like they used to. >$200 handhelds just aren't really going to sell anymore.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't wait to get a 3ds, it keeps getting better and better games as the time goes by. Can't wait for the redesign.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I never played Tales of the Abyss or Ocarina of Time. And there is a rumor of a monter hunter game coming to it. Kid Icarus looks great, there is a metal gear solid game, and so many speculated games. In a year or 2 it will have a ton of great games like the ds. DS still has games coming out for it. I played Pokemon Rumble for the Wii and I liked it a lot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2011)

*RUMOR - Who wants to read a 4chan rumor about Nintendo's upcoming 3DS event?*



> Ah, 4chan...a very interesting place to say the least. It's home to all sorts of types, including those that leak game information. In the past we've seen 4chan leaks that were 100% spot-on, and others that were simply from someone blowing smoke up the internet's collective you-know-what.
> 
> Today we have a rumor from 4chan that takes a look at 3 supposed titles that will be revealed at Nintendo's upcoming 3DS event. Two of which we've heard rumors about already, and one that's brand new. You'll have to hit up the image below to see what titles are being tossed around.







> again, this is 100% rumor for now. We'll find out come Sept. 13th what Nintendo really has up their sleeve.






Baten Kaitos "3/sequel/prequel" rumor is everywhere.. Monters Hunter Tri G?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2011)

Monster Hunter Tri G.... holy fucking shit........


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Never played Monster Hunter it's an MMO, don't trust that shit.

Wheres my Monster Rancher, that's what I mutha fucking want.

Oh and obligatory this system has no fucking games and is currently an expensive paper weight comment.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

More details about the rumor



> Nintendo's previously teased pre-Tokyo Game Show "big reveal" is Monster Hunter Tri G for 3DS, according to online reports.
> 
> Nintendo will also reportedly reveal Mach Rider Unchained, a dark racing-brawler, and Baten Kaitos: Silence of the Mechanised Son, a new entry in the card-battling RPG series last seen on the GameCube.
> 
> ...





we have to wait one more week.. and Mach Rider is this...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH9raawXdWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Mach Rider?
How about making a Mother 4 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
 I want Mother 4


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Mach Rider?
> How about making a Mother 4 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> I want Mother 4



A lot of people want that. lol


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Never played Monster Hunter it's an MMO, don't trust that shit.
> 
> Wheres my Monster Rancher, that's what I mutha fucking want.
> 
> Oh and obligatory this system has no fucking games and is currently an expensive paper weight comment.



Monster hunter is great.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

*REPORT - Mario Kart 7 Amazon pre-order demand pulls ahead*

Pre-order sales for Nintendo Co.?s Mario Kart 7 for the Nintendo 3DS pulled ahead this week at Amazon.com Inc. this week post price cut of the handheld hardware. This week, Mario Kart 7 held a 32 percent sales increase to rank at No. 262 in Amazon?s Video Games division.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 6, 2011)

jobhunter said:


> Monster hunter is great.



Oh ok then I'm sold, I'll go out and buy it right now...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 6, 2011)

We Monster Hunter now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Story updated: Nintendo 3DS right-side Circle Pad add-on is legit*



I wonder... how can you add that? >_>

Edit:3DS Monster Hunter and Slide Pad Expansion in This Week's Famitsu

This isn't exactly confirmed yet, but our usual flying get leak sources are saying that Famitsu has a first look this week at Monster Hunter 3G, a 3DS entry in the Monster Hunter series. The 3DS title has been highly rumored, so this wouldn't be too much of a surprise.

Famitsu also has details on a new first party Nintendo peripheral that expands the 3DS with a second slide pad. This attaches next to the system's face buttons.

We'll hopefully have glorious confirmation or shameful debunkment (or possibly a bit of each!) a bit.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Story updated: Nintendo 3DS right-side Circle Pad add-on is legit*
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder... how can you add that? >_>



What authority does that source have?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> What authority does that source have?



I updated source with Andriansang...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 6, 2011)

Hmm...

Not sure what to think.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

01net leaks the wii-u and now they win fucking AGAIN. The French Site power is too much with rumors now... It is my damn source for anything now..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 6, 2011)

When does Famitsu come out?

Or rather when would it leak so we would know for sure this is true?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> When does Famitsu come out?
> 
> Or rather when would it leak so we would know for sure this is true?


 Tonight reason why Andriansang said in a bit.... I am in two forum to find out more.. <_<


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 6, 2011)

Im getting my flame Red 3DS friday with Star Fox 64 3D  already paid for them both too, AND getting money back. working in gamestop is fun


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

*andriasang Update* *Monster Hunter 3G*

Famitsu has a first look this week at Monster Hunter 3G, a 3DS entry in the Monster Hunter series. The game will reportedly retain the water elements of Wii's Monster Hunter 3 and will offer local wireless play. A release is planned for the end of the year.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Oh ok then I'm sold, I'll go out and buy it right now...



Well if you want to play with me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

*UPDATE *- Here are some more supposed details... - 3DS attachment also features an R2 button on the top - Monster Hunter 3G is an enhanced port of Monster Hunter Tri - 3G due out this year in Japan - will feature 12 weapon types and allow for the underwater fighting seen in the Wii original - local multiplayer included, but online specifics not mentioned


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2011)

So the mirrored 3DS attachment is legit, huh? How would that work, I wonder? I mean, switching up your righting hand to swipe the screen occasionally is one thing, but what would that do with the buttons?


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2011)

I didn't think the 3DS could be more uncomfortable to hold but there you go.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 6, 2011)

That analog extension looks ugly as fuck and it must be uncomfortable to have the stick to the right of the buttons.

No thanks, I'll wait for the 3DS lite or something with this shit integrated. I wonder if games will easily be able to adapt to it and games already released (say the mercs 3D) will be patched to support it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

sigh!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh God why.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 6, 2011)

Is that a gameboy slot?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 6, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Is that a gameboy slot?



It's a gap for what I assume is a headphone jack.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Aeon (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not liking the way the add-on looks at all. They should have just made the 3DS with it in the first place. 

But, to hell with it. I'll still get it for Monster Hunter.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2011)

It's ugly, but I can actually see that working. Let go of the left stick, move around with the right stick, write/swipe/whatever, go back to normal when you're done.

Eh, I withdraw my complaints... well, y'know, except for the "it's ugly" one.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, apparently it's only for Monster Hunter.

But it damn well better be worth it.


----------



## Alien (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## jobhunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Well its only 10 dollars.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2011)

01 net rumors so far.

Confirmed right:

-Vita specs before anyone else
-WiiU specs before anyone else
-3DS Analogue stick before anyone else.

Still awaiting confirmation:

-The rename, rebrand and complete relaunch of the 3DS. 

God I have a feeling next week Nintendo is going to confirm that also....


----------



## Alien (Sep 7, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well, apparently it's only for Monster Hunter.



It's an official add-on made by Nintendo themselves. They wouldn't do that for just one game

3DS lite inbound 

And another rumor launched by 01net comes true


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 7, 2011)

Why would they make this add on if they were just going to relaunch it soon after?

Nothing makes sense anymore!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 7, 2011)

Great job Nintendo.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> It's an official add-on made by Nintendo themselves. They wouldn't do that for just one game



Probably like the CC Pro where it was designed for Tri but usable with other games.

Only this thing is a monstrosity especially compared to the CC Pro.


----------



## Alien (Sep 7, 2011)

The Big N is fucking up big-time when it comes to hardware

The rumors about the Wii U being a clusterfuck at the moment are also probably true then

jezus christ


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm glad I always wait before I buy game systems.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> sigh!



That ugly shit better carry an external battery as well. 

I'd much rather get a redesigned 3DS built from the ground up. And after seeing that add-on, hopefully those that doesn't want a 2nd iteration released next year will be vying for one as well.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 7, 2011)

It's like the phatds to the dslite. I mean nintendo is known for iteration of their handhelds. like the  gba, gba sp, gba micro, phat ds, dslite, dsi, dsixl. Nothing new here people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Alien said:


> The Big N is fucking up big-time when it comes to hardware
> 
> The rumors about the Wii U being a clusterfuck at the moment are also probably true then
> 
> jezus christ


 01 Net said it so... Probably correct info..


----------



## Corran (Sep 7, 2011)

Dammit Nintendo, just dammit. I regret buying a 3DS at launch, I really do.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2011)

You should have known not to get one when its launch and 2011 line-up was nothing but ports.


----------



## Corran (Sep 7, 2011)

I should have known better but I actually thought (wrongfully) games would be coming out this year. I mean we get Mario and Mario Kart but I don't give a shit about Mario Kart. Won't be buying a WiiU for sure now.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sorry....but that analog add-on looks tacky as shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2011)

If there's a new 3DS coming out I'm gonna be pretty pissed. I mean seriously, what the fuck Nintendo.

I hope a 3DS Lite doesn't come out for a while.

And also, that analogue add-on isn't TOO horrible. It looks okay, and who cares if it's to the right of the buttons. Below, to the right, it doesn't make much of a difference.

I just hope they're not revealing a new DS with the right analogue already integrated in. I was expecting that on the 3DS Lite in 2 years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Monster Hunter Tri G*


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 7, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.

I got Blazblue and can't put it down even though I already have it on 360. I'm lovin' this thing for fighters.

I got no qualms with my 3DS. Those free VC games are exactly what it needed too.

@Monster Hunter:


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2011)

I have no qualms, but I'll be disappointed in Nintendo if they release a new 3DS and think 20 free games will be enough to make us happy. At least the analogue add-on isn't a weird clusterfuck accessory. Playing MH with no clawing like with MHTri and the CC Pro on the Wii will be lovely.

But, wait... are we sure we'll even get MH Tri G? They still haven't localized MHP3 over here on the PSP.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Corran said:


> Dammit Nintendo, just dammit. I regret buying a 3DS at launch, I really do.



I don't get why people buy stuff at launch and complain. You knew what games it had and the games coming out. I mean I didn't buy my red and black ds lite until late 2008 and the ds came out in 2004. The dslite came out in 2006. I do that with alll systems I wait at least 2 year before I get it so when I do I have many games to play and look forward too. I mgiht just wait a year for the 3ds, whenever the redesign come out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2011)

My thing is I don't regret buying my 3DS, my issue is the message Nintendo is sending. I am a confused 3DS Owner.:S


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I have no qualms, but I'll be disappointed in Nintendo if they release a new 3DS and think 20 free games will be enough to make us happy. At least the analogue add-on isn't a weird clusterfuck accessory. Playing MH with no clawing like with MHTri and the CC Pro on the Wii will be lovely.
> 
> But, wait... are we sure we'll even get MH Tri G? They still haven't localized MHP3 over here on the PSP.



Meh, considering we'll be able to transfer the games to the new 3DS anyway I'll be okay with them revealing a new 3DS at E3 for a Christmas 2012 release.


----------



## jobhunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> My thing is I don't regret buying my 3DS, my issue is the message Nintendo is sending. I am a confused 3DS Owner.:S



True, but we I'm not going to hate on Nintendo though. They did give 20 free games when they didn't have to. They do this all the time.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Meh, considering we'll be able to transfer the games to the new 3DS anyway I'll be okay with them revealing a new 3DS at E3 for a Christmas 2012 release.



Well, that's true too. I mean, my 3DS was a birthday gift, but I still feel like it'll have been a waste of money, because I'd rather get the new 3DS Lite (with the L2 and R2 triggers and right analogue stick already integrated) than the add-on they're making for the normal 3DS (which has the right analogue and an R2 button). Wasn't expecting a new 3DS so soon, though. If I ask for it as a Christmas gift my parents will probably say "But we got you one already for your birthday..." so I might just end up buying it myself. I dunno.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 7, 2011)

What the hell is going on with nintendo. 
First of all if that analog shit is true how the fuck can that be an afterthought? I mean seriously.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2011)

They are making a 3DS lite?

Shit better be for 160$ also, or I'm gonna bitch alot.. ALOT.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> What the hell is going on with nintendo.
> First of all if that analog shit is true how the fuck can that be an afterthought? I mean seriously.



It isn't an afterthought, it's a peripheral for Monster Hunter Tri G. It's debatable whether or not the damn thing would even work in other games, let alone if any developer would run the risk of having to charge more for their far less popular games just to have a second analogue stick.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 7, 2011)

I barley got my 3DS a week ago now this ? i feel abused


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 7, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I barley got my 3DS a week ago now this ? i feel abused



I got mine yesterday, lol.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It isn't an afterthought, it's a peripheral for Monster Hunter Tri G. It's debatable whether or not the damn thing would even work in other games, let alone if any developer would run the risk of having to charge more for their far less popular games just to have a second analogue stick.



If I see this in another game, someones getting punched.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2011)

Huh, it's a good thing I'm broke, then, otherwise I be somewhat upset too I guess(?)


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 7, 2011)

I doubt it'll be utilized in too many games. I just can't see what another joystick can add to a portable with a 4 face buttons, 2 shoulder buttons and a touch screen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh my fucking god..... at first i was excited when i instantly heard about a 2nd analog stick for the 3DS, but after seeing the picture.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> If I see this in another game, someones getting punched.



It isn't likely. You'll probably find certain future games having support for it, but won't require it. Nintendo might integrate the second analogue stick into the 3DS Lite they reveal next year, but by then it'd be about the same as them replacing the Wiimote with the Wiimote Plus.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2011)

Why do people seem to dislike the add-on so much?


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 7, 2011)

If Nintendo introduces a 3DS Lite during next week's conference, sales of the original model will plummet during the holidays. I can see Nintendo releasing a new model by late 2012 to 2013, but releasing or announcing it this soon will be a disaster.

It sounds like this was the only way Capcom would release a Monster Hunter game on the 3DS, and Nintendo must have been desperate for that kind of third party support. Monster Hunter games sell like crazy in Japan, which is why Nintendo will go this far.

But there is a good chance this add on and the upcoming Monster Hunter game may not ever come outside of Japan. Personally, I am fine with my 3DS the way it is. But I will buy it if it comes over here and there is actually a game that I want which uses it.

This add-on might actually make some future games play a heck of a lot better. Can you imagine playing a 3D Metroid game without a second analouge stick? It will be like Metroid Prime: Hunters all over again.

@Death-kun: Because everyone wants to complain and bitch about something. First, people wanted an analouge stick on a Nintendo handheld, and then they finally got the Circle Pad. Then they whine again about not having a second Circle Pad, and then they finally got the add on. Then they whine about the add on.

Nintendo can never satisfy everyone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Capcom gives more details on Monster Hunter 3G, Slide Pad Accessory*

The following commentary comes from director Kaname Fujioka...



> On 3D visuals...
> 
> "The entire game has 3D support, but basically it's not a game designed to rely on 3D. You can hunt all you want without having to concern yourself about 3D, so you've got the option to play the way you like there. However, the new portside area we've made for the game was created with an eye for 3D visuals -- giving it more depth, placing objects on top of each other, and other concepts to make the 3D more prevalent. It's been a fun development cycle, but working with 3D has also given us a surprising amount of stress, so hopefully people turn on the 3D the first time they play!"
> 
> ...



Scan




*Nintendo confirms Circle Pad Accessory, says more details later
*

"Nintendo does plan to release the attachment; further announcements/details will be made at a later date." - Nintendo UK rep


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2011)

*No plans for Monster Hunter 3G release outside of Japan*



> Don't go getting too excited about Monster Hunter 3G on the 3DS. Capcom may never bring the game outside of Japan. According to Capcom, ?there are no plans to bring it to the West for now.? While Monster Hunter is a huge series in Japan, it's yet to find a true audience here in the states. I guess that might be why there's no plan to bring this 3DS outing stateside.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2011)

Those rotten motherfuckers. I could've at least imported it if the 3DS wasn't region locked.

This is a bunch of goddamn bullshit.

/rage


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 7, 2011)

moar capcom hatred in 3......2......

EDIT: too late!


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 7, 2011)

I have never played a Monster Hunter game before, but I would actually buy it if it was translated and has online multiplayer. But yes, the region locking is probably the worst decision about the 3DS. I am certainly not buying a Japanese 3DS anytime soon just for a handful of games that I want to play.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I was going to buy a ds this week.. but they pissed me off so i am going to wait till redesign or new generation pokemon..hofully they have atleast 8 games I want to play by then


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2011)

MHTri G screens..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuck yeah Plesioth in the last screenshot.

Though I heard they've fixed his broken hitboxes.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

O_O.
Those are some very impressive screens.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2011)

More screens:


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, I'm no MH fan and I'm blown away. Very beautiful indeed. I'm hoping for the fans' sake Capcom gets their heads out of their collective asses.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

*RUMOR - Contra, Castlevania, Fire Emblem heading to 3DS?*

It's hard not to look at current rumors and expect a shred of truth out of them. Look at the 01net rumors that turned out pretty spot on! That's why we're going to give some attention to this next round of rumors from a different inside source.

- a new Fire Emblem, a new Castlevania, and a Contra heading to 3DS

Okay, let's look at what we know so far. First off, we know Contra is on the way to the 3DS, as Konami confirmed that many months ago. Second, this isn't the first time we've heard about Fire Emblem coming to 3DS, but it's still just rumor. Third, while I would absolutely love a Castlevania on 3DS, we haven't heard anything official. I guess we'll find out the validity of these rumors, or the lack thereof, next week.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2011)

A new Castlevania on the 3DS would be awesome.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 9, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> A new Castlevania on the 3DS would be awesome.



I will never get enough of those style games like the ones on the DS. Sooooo good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2011)

I want another Castlevania game with Shanoa.  Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia was too epic..


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2011)

I liked Symphony.

It was the shizz nizz..


----------



## Summers (Sep 10, 2011)

I dont have enough money to shell out to buy it, and its looking like a risky investment right now. So I will wait a year or 2 and see how it goes. 

Plus first post in this section.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

*A new Pokemon game to be revealed on the 18th of September?*



> Junichi Masuda will be appearing on Pokemon Smash, a television show in Japan on the 18th of September to make a big announcement. It's possible the announcement may be completely unrelated to the 3DS, but the CEO of the Pokemon Company has previously hinted they're working on a something for both the DS and the 3DS (despite it is probably expected to be a handheld game by you) that would surprise players, so there's still that chance it'll be relevant. I would love to see a Pokemon game for Wii U, though.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2011)

If it's not an action-rpg to be honest I don't even care anymore at this point.
I play my pokemon PvP at Smogon, and the PvE is always too easy.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 11, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *A new Pokemon game to be revealed on the 18th of September?*



I REALLY hope they'll announce a ruby/sapphire remake for the DS. =D


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2011)

To be honest, I bet Masuda is probably going to announce new Mystery Dungeon games. Remember how Red Rescue Team was on the GBA and Blue Rescue Team was on the DS? And now they're saying that a new Pokemon game will now be announced for DS and 3DS?

It's probably going to be a new Mystery Dungeon installment.

Also, I want my fucking Monster Hunter Tri G.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> To be honest, I bet Masuda is probably going to announce new Mystery Dungeon games. Remember how Red Rescue Team was on the GBA and Blue Rescue Team was on the DS? And now they're saying that a new Pokemon game will now be announced for DS and 3DS?
> 
> It's probably going to be a new Mystery Dungeon installment.
> 
> *Also, I want my fucking Monster Hunter Tri G*.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 11, 2011)

You might be on to something with the Mystery Dungeon theory. Or it could be two completely different games on the handhelds. We'll wait and see.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

*In A Zelda Game For Nintendo 3DS, “Having 3D Will Mean Something”*



> Speaking with Game Informer magazine, The Legend of Zelda series producer, Eiji Aonuma, gave away a few hints as to what Nintendo have planned for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS Zelda games.
> 
> Aonuma was equally vague on both fronts, first reminding Game Informer that the Zelda Wii U tech demo at E3 was just that — a tech demo illustrating what a Zelda might look like in high-definition.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 12, 2011)

If they make 3D mean something significant there mad.
With the number of people who can't see 3D, have issues with 3D and that 3D isn't good for prolonged play to begin with, if they ram it down their throats it'll be their loss in the long run.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well guys to the Pokemon rumor, it is a Wii game..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2011)

Kinda disappointed.


----------



## Satou (Sep 12, 2011)

At the very least the 3D can add to a significant dimension (no pun intended) of game play as opposed to the 2D gameplay alone, but wont actually be required.  Though I'm fine with 3D, I can understand not everyone being able to utilize it.

Also, lol at PokePark.  Though not a Ruby/Sapphire remake, at least something far more battle oriented would have sufficed better I think.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuck pokepark.. 

Fuck any pokemon game that isn't devoloped by gamefreak.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok guys, ready for the conference? 




11 PM for me.


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2011)

Its on now.
Miyamoto coming on to talk about Zelda first.
Some cool Zelda animation


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Corran said:


> Its on now.
> Miyamoto coming on to talk about Zelda first.
> Some cool Zelda animation


 They opened with Z SS intro.. so epic.


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2011)

If only the game actually looked like that opening


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2011)

Be sure to post all the good news you guys.


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2011)

Couple of Japanese release dates for Mario games.

Mario Tennis 3ds announced?


----------



## Satou (Sep 12, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion 2 is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2011)

GIRLS MODE!! Just what I always wanted!! pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Corran said:


> Couple of Japanese release dates for Mario games.
> 
> *Mario Tennis 3ds announced*?


 Yeah 2012 and Animal Crossing 2012 also..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Fire Emblem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Satou (Sep 12, 2011)

Aha, Dynasty Warriors eh.


Bravely Default looks interesting.


Lol Hatsune Miku Project Mirai game.  Looking chibi there.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Fire Emblem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm getting one


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh god chibi Miku

Edit: Rhythm action Final Fantasy?


----------



## Satou (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol at Level 5's RPG.


Kid Icarus looks fun.  I'll look into that more when details come out.


Edit: Monster Hunter looks damn good.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally, a date for Animal Crossing 3DS. Did it specify at all? Like which month in 2012? Or at least which quarter?

Also, I want Nintendo to just come out of the blue and say "Oh and guess what, contrary to Capcom's asshole-ness, we're gonna release MHTriG in the west."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Monster Hunter Tri G... Looks so damn epic. Great Trailer.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2011)

I want my fucking Monster Hunter!


----------



## Gino (Sep 12, 2011)

Monster Hunter 3DS.....


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2011)

At least Monster Hunter Tri G will be on a Nintendo handheld, Nintendo will probably push for a localization, since Tri did well enough on the Wii. Capcom themselves said they were satisfied with Tri in the west. Even if Capcom doesn't want it, Nintendo will most likely push it through anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

OMG MH4!!! 3DS FUCKING YEAH!!


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2011)

I get the feeling MH4 will be multiplatform 
But then again I don't give a crap about MH


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 12, 2011)

im good with the Fire Emblem announcement: Im fucking sold. Glad I got one


----------



## Satou (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't catch the release date for AC.  Wasn't paying enough attention.

Even more Monster Hunter footage and more Capcom hate comments on the right of the stream.    Hopefully I can get my hands on this somehow.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 12, 2011)

By the by, remind me what MH 4 is? is it Monster Hunter 4 or another game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> By the by, remind me what MH 4 is? is it Monster Hunter 4 or another game?


 Monster Hunter 4 and it is a big deal it is the real sequel to MH Tri.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2011)

Holy shit, Monster Hunter fuckin' 4? Open world environment?

Jesus tapdancing Christ. For the 3-goddamn-DS?

Must be in heaven. There's no way Nintendo will not get this shit localized. This is basically free money.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh nice! =3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have to say it. I am not a Vita hater but this is too much. 

The bomb has been drop!
Japan, now exclusively playing 3DS.


----------



## Gino (Sep 12, 2011)

Gatchaman!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2011)

Out with the PSP and in with the 3DS. Probably because Nintendo treats Capcom better. Sony and Capcom haven't been on good terms for a while now, I think.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2011)

Japan has been a nation of nintendo for a good while now..


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Out with the PSP and in with the 3DS. Probably because Nintendo treats Capcom better. Sony and Capcom haven't been on good terms for a while now, I think.



Really?
I'm willing to bet they are making it for 3DS so they can reuse all their assets once again and not do any real work.
Willing to bet its coming to Vita as well though. Capcom like money and putting it on both systems won't hurt them. Hell they could even put it on PSP as well


----------



## Satou (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol at Love Plus commercial.

So that Theater FF game is basically using the stylus to match the notes while FF music goes on?  Oh okay.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2011)

Satou said:


> Lol at Love Plus commercial.
> 
> So that Theater FF game is basically using the stylus to match the notes while FF music goes on?  Oh okay.



They can't get it right.. ever... can they?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 13, 2011)

*Brand New Fire Emblem Coming To 3DS Next Spring*



> Nintendo announced a new Fire Emblem game (temporary title) for the Nintendo 3DS. As a series first, this game will have cooperative play. Fire Emblem will be released in spring 2012.



*Source:*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Release date: 10th Dec 2011 (Japan)
Price: 1500yen (Japan)

- The slidepad expansion adds a second slidepad, as well as 2 additional shoulder buttons
- The slidepad is powered by 1 AA battery.

Games which support the slidepad will contain this icon in the packaging:

List of currently supported games:

Monster Hunter Tri G
Biohazard Revelations
Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater 3D
Ace Combat 3D Cross Rumble
Shin Sangoku Musou VS
Kingdom Hearts 3D





Better be cheap for us damn it!!


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

dream drop distance
dream drop distance
dream drop distance
dream drop distance
dream drop distance

hype is over 9000


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 13, 2011)

1 AAA battery, aww, how cute. :3


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 13, 2011)

you can take my money 3DS


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 13, 2011)

Is KH3DS going to be the sequel to KH2?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Is KH3DS going to be the sequel to KH2?



You bet your fucking ass, make me buy one more console numora see what happens


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 13, 2011)

RCT4
Mario Kart 3DS
KH3DS
An inevitable Pokemon

All this thing needs is a new Time Splitters game and a new (good) Unreal Tournament game and I will explode with joy.


----------



## Corran (Sep 13, 2011)

Since when has KH ever used the second stick anyway? 

KH3DS is a big reason I got a 3ds, don't disappoint me KH team


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 13, 2011)

Now it's hardcore with swinging around street lamps and shit. The awesomeness can't be contained on one joystick.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 13, 2011)

That FF music game looks adorably silly but kinda want. 

Kid Icarus is on complete crack holy shit. :amazed


And you know...I'm holdin' my 3DS and looking at that thing...it looks so damn retarded but I think they might have actually nailed something genius...


----------



## Satou (Sep 13, 2011)

That's how it is sometimes with "innovative" equipment though.  I remember when the overhead light addon (or whatever it was called) came out for a GameBoy.  Everyone thought it looked dumb as hell.  Then when the place got dim, everyone started to appreciate the extra light while everyone else squinted their eyes trying to see what they were doing on their GameBoy.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2011)

Zelda 4 swords remake for free september 28th


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 13, 2011)

Satou said:


> That's how it is sometimes with "innovative" equipment though.  I remember when the overhead light addon (or whatever it was called) came out for a GameBoy.  Everyone thought it looked dumb as hell.  Then when the place got dim, everyone started to appreciate the extra light while everyone else squinted their eyes trying to see what they were doing on their GameBoy.



I'm convinced Nintendo either found a bunch of worm lights in the crater from a meteor strike or they just rained down from heaven itself. It only got better when there was an addon that not only lit the screen without glare but had a magnifying lens.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Mother fuckers best believe sora's got a new costume!!!! 





And bitches best trust that donald and goofy are NOT your party members!!!


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 13, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Mother fuckers best believe sora's got a new costume!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad I can't tell WHO the partners are.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 13, 2011)

Fire Emblem looks so freakin' awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, I can't hear the rest of the thread over Monster Hunter 4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NmZXWZQDlo[/YOUTUBE]

Do not judge me... I like games like this one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Dynasty Warriors VS*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heJu7r6wm8o[/YOUTUBE]




*Bravely Default: Flying Fairy*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGxPdef8av0[/YOUTUBE]




*Super Mario 3D Land*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUffVrvJfIs[/YOUTUBE]




*Mario Kart 7*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUXuT7RyyaE[/YOUTUBE]




*Luigi's Mansion 2*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDFPIAhBlQ4[/YOUTUBE]





*Animal Crossing*



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oALp0MRRR84[/YOUTUBE]




*Kid Icarus Uprising*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw-g6ZwOgsY[/YOUTUBE]




Pit has Conan Voice!!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm most excited about Animal Crossing, Luigi's Mansion 2 and... Monster Hunter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I'm most excited about Animal Crossing, Luigi's Mansion 2 and... Monster Hunter.


 No Fire Emblem? no Kid Icarus? go to hell mad lol seriously tho I am looking forward to a lot of games. 

*Slidepad Expansion Screens:
*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2011)

Well of course I'm excited for them, but as excited as the ones I mentioned. 

Also, in case it wasn't posted, official TriG trailer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7FANQJG3c8[/YOUTUBE]

Someone should bump that thread, I already triple posted...


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

No trailer for fire emblem...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> No trailer for fire emblem...


 check the Official Thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope there's a good 3DS emulator soon, there are a few games coming out I wanna play.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> check the Official Thread.



I will


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hope there's a good 3DS emulator soon, there are a few games coming out I wanna play.



Scumbag Moron


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Scumbag Moron



Join us, we have cookies


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2011)

Liar. We all know you guys don't buy cookies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Scumbag Moron




I ain't payin' for no more consoles that I will rarely ever play. I already got conned into buying a DS the first time around.


Shirker said:


> Liar. We all know you guys don't buy cookies



I don't buy cookies, I make them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Japan - Monster Hunter 3G bundle options*




- basic bundle includes Monster Hunter 3G and a Monster Hunter themed alarm clock
- next bundle includes the same plus a fully movable action figure 
- circle pad bundle
- all items bundle


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 13, 2011)

I want that figure soooo bad.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2011)

I would love to get that all items bundle.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Iwata - no more 3DS price drops, 'robust' Wii lineup coming, no smartphone games and more*



> - 3DS to get an unending stream of major titles from November through the first half of the year
> - certain the 3DS price drop will help lead to system expansion
> - feels that dropping the price was the best decision and was made after consulting other management
> - Nintendo wants this to be the first and last 3DS price drop
> ...





You tell them Iwata..


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 13, 2011)

Finally got one of these, with Starfox 3D and Street Fighter 3D.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 13, 2011)

Iwata's a pimp.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 13, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Dynasty Warriors VS*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I came. :WOW


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

Starfox worth buying? Never played it on N64


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2011)

I wanna get Starfox64 3D soon.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

It was great when I was 10, haven't played it since. I would imagine it aging pretty well. If you want a 3DS game, Starfox is a safe buy.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2011)

> Starfox worth buying? Never played it on N64



You're going to end up saying it is the same shit over and over again.

I can almost see it...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

One of the games strong points is that depending on how you play missions, you can end missing half the planets in the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2011)

? No story or anything?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Fox's old buddy Andross is bad now, and you chase him to the end of the solar system and kill him. About as much story as you get in like a Zelda game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 14, 2011)

Kid Icarus: Uprising delayed till 2012.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 14, 2011)

How is the 3Ds gonna beat the Vita this time around


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

By putting a giant block on the back to add an extra stick.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2011)

Vita's conference was pretty damn bad. No internal memory, no memory cards come with it, hyper expensive proprietory memory cards, 3-5 hour battery life and so far no MH in sight. Oh and port city. Also you may need a memory card for saving in certain games.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qnqYQVrYzk8[/YOUTUBE]

The Japanese eShop has an AR demo of Bravely Default that uses a card that is currently only available at TGS, but some people managed to replicate using a screenshot from it.

I must say this is the coolest use of AR I have seen on the 3DS so far, since it doesn't require to constantly have the card in sight, it seems to just register the original position with it and uses the motion sensors to do the rest.

I must say this makes me very excited to see what can developers do with the 3DS AR!

Also the game looks fantastic, I'm getting strong FF9 vibes from it. pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Vita's conference was pretty damn bad. No internal memory, no memory cards come with it, hyper expensive proprietory memory cards, 3-5 hour battery life and so far no MH in sight. Oh and port city. Also you may need a memory card for saving in certain games.


 I wasted my time in the damn Sony conference plus Vita which looks cool has 3x time more ports that the 3DS.. you can hardly see original content.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 14, 2011)

My god what was Sony thinking. This might even be a worse rape than DS and PSP in Japan unless Sony manages to produces a new IP the same level of monster hunter and there hasn't even been that many interesting new IP''s announced for the Vita.

Supposedly 92.5% of Nico Nico viewers (Japan) gave Nintendo's pre-TGS presser a positive rating and 79.7% of viewers gave Sony's TGS presser a negative rating. No Idea if this is actually true because the gave no source but if it is... ouch....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> My god what was Sony thinking. This might even be a worse rape than DS and PSP unless Sony manages to produces a new IP the same level of monster hunter and there hasn't even been that many interesting new IP''s announced for the Vita.
> 
> Supposedly 92.5% of Nico Nico viewers (Japan) gave Nintendo's pre-TGS presser a positive rating and 79.7% of viewers gave Sony's TGS presser a negative rating. No Idea if this is actually true because the gave no source but if it is... ouch....



No Idea.. Sony had their chance to take the 3ds down and they didn't.. Plus Vita is coming out Dec 17 correct? oh the madness... MK7 has a target. lolol


----------



## Corran (Sep 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I wasted my time in the damn Sony conference plus Vita which looks cool has 3x time more ports that the 3DS.. you can hardly see original content.


Vita conference was a snore agreed. But I'm going to argue the port thing. This time before 3DS released all we had were ports announced. Zelda, Star Fox, Metal Gear, Street Fighter 4. At least Vita has some big games at launch which aren't ports. Can't believe I bought SF4 for 3ds because there was fucking nothing else at launch.



Spirit King said:


> Vita's conference was pretty damn bad. No internal memory, no memory cards come with it, hyper expensive proprietory memory cards, 3-5 hour battery life and so far no MH in sight. Oh and port city. Also you may need a memory card for saving in certain games.


You don't need a memory card, think about it for a second. Games come on cards just like DS games.

And when did the 3DS thread become the Vita thread?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> Vita conference was a snore agreed. But I'm going to argue the port thing. This time before 3DS released all we had were ports announced. Zelda, Star Fox, Metal Gear, Street Fighter 4. At least Vita has some big games at launch which aren't ports. *Can't believe I bought SF4 for 3ds because there was fucking nothing else at launch.*
> 
> 
> You don't need a memory card, think about it for a second. Games come on cards just like DS games.
> ...


 Yeah one of the worst launch in history.. glad I was not there. lol anyway good point but from the 100 title Sony talked about yesterday more the 50% were ports. HD ports... do not get me wrong Vita looks sexy and cool but damn the handheld sounds more as a mess that the 3DS and the 3DS is in a mess right now.


----------



## Gino (Sep 14, 2011)

So Sony's conference was pure shit eh??


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2011)

no vita for me. ill wait until the 2nd gen 3ds is released tho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll get a 3DS if it drops to 80 bucks.

I might get the Vita if it drops to 85.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ATGb49jYME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll get a 3DS if it drops to 80 bucks.
> 
> I might get the Vita if it drops to 85.



Isn't PS2 still 99 bucks?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

Nintendo will always rule.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Isn't PS2 still 99 bucks?



I don't know, but you can get a PSP for between 40-60 bucks. So in 3-4 years the Vita should be good and cheap given consumer valuation.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

in 3 or 4 years, they would have come out with another damn system.. >.>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Why? If this thing is nearly as powerful as a PS3 why do we need a more powerful handheld?

They should focus on making good games, not improving hardware for no reason.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm calling it right now. You'll see, They'll pull some other miracle working crap right out of their asses.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2011)

What did Sony announce that everyone is shitting on??


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

Nothin^

We talkin about price drops and all that bull shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Given the 3DS has already had a price drop I'm well on schedule to get one these babies in 2014.


----------



## Gino (Sep 14, 2011)

I guess I'll take that as a yes.......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Kid Icarus: Uprising delayed till 2012.



your kidding right?  ah man, and i was looking forward to getting uprising for christmas. oh well.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> your kidding right?  ah man, and i was looking forward to getting uprising for christmas. oh well.....


 I am not shocked. Remember the game got delayed in Europe and Japan.. I saw the game in the press release of NoA for 2011 games and I was like wut? no wait that has to be a mistake plus with the add on, they are probably going to add that to Kid Icarus..


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2011)

Huh. Here I was thinking it was always slated for a 2012 release. I remember seeing some gameplay of it and getting disappoint that i'd have to wait another 5 or so months.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

5 Months ain't nothin. 

Fapping and tissue runs are all we need.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not shocked. Remember the game got delayed in Europe and Japan.. I saw the game in the press release of NoA for 2011 games and I was like wut? no wait that has to be a mistake plus with the add on, they are probably going to add that to Kid Icarus..



True i suppose. but ti's sad because after seeing dark pit, magnus, and alot of new badass items for pit i just couldn't wait any longer for the game to be in my hands.... i don't like that second 3DS analog add-on at all really, but if people need it then shoot. 

there's always mario kart 7 though!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2011)

Geez, this is making me want to go out and buy a damn 3DS.. 

I must resist and wait for the lite version..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Kingdom Hearts 3D will borrow at least one character from "The World Ends with You"*

Coming from the capable hands of Siliconera at TGS, they just noticed in a hands-on session with the game that Kingdom Hearts 3D has at least one character from TWEWY; so far they've only found Neku. What other surprises could this game have in store?

*Kingdom Hearts 3D Features Characters From The World Ends With You
*


> We just had the chance to go hands-on with Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance at the Tokyo Game Show, and ran into a little bit of a surprise – namely Neku, the protagonist of The World Ends With You on Nintendo DS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







O_O


----------



## Corran (Sep 14, 2011)

Suprised with the TWEWY character. Hopefully means we can start getting some more Square Enix characters in the next KH games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*3DS games already topping Amazon JP sales ranks*





> As you can see from this screen grab from reader, Patrick, 3DS software sales through Amazon Japan are already looking promising. Wonder how that'll play out here in the US, especially throughout the holiday season?


----------



## Kensei (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I know what game I'm buying next year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*TGS 2011 - Monster Hunter Tri G (3DS) Gameplay footage*



Looks cool and all but the dude who is playing is not using the add on and playing the game perfectly. so what gives?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2011)

sora & riku's new cloaths are badass!


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 15, 2011)

Riku looking swag now.
Sora...eh....well at least he looks better than kh1


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

That holds true. ^

He friggin looked like a clown in KH1,,,


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 15, 2011)

SQUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARE


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 15, 2011)

Joystiq said:
			
		

> Here's the skinny: it's another circle pad on a 3DS. Shocking? Not exactly, but the circle pad attachment feels fine, if a bit bulky. For reasons unknown, Capcom wasn't allowing TGS attendees to use the Slidepad with any games, so we can't say for sure how it'll change gameplay. That said, the circle pad itself is identical to the already existing circle pad on the left side of the 3DS. More interestingly, the attachment also adds triggers and bolsters already existing shoulder buttons, giving the entire console more of an actual controller feel.
> 
> *No doubt about it, the Slidepad is bulky and, for sure, kind of silly looking, but it also makes the portable feel more substantial in terms of control.*



I hope more games actually utilize this.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Kingdom Hearts 3D will borrow at least one character from "The World Ends with You"*
> 
> Coming from the capable hands of Siliconera at TGS, they just noticed in a hands-on session with the game that Kingdom Hearts 3D has at least one character from TWEWY; so far they've only found Neku. What other surprises could this game have in store?
> 
> ...



*starts to have a fangasm*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2011)

TWEWY? In _my_ KH?

*fap fap fap*

I bet the final boss of the world will be Megumi Kitaniji or Joshua. 



Nmaster64 said:


> I hope more games actually utilize this.



There are already a bunch of games confirmed to utilize this, including KH: DDD

It's still optional, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance - more details*

- both Neku and Riku team up with the Dream Eaters
- Neku is caught in a game that leaves him just 43 minutes to win or die
- Neku asks Sora to be partners, but eventually decides Sora is too weird and leaves
- Sora follows Neku and encounters a boss battle set in a cul-de-sac of Traverse Town
- TGS demo features a brief story set-up, a few set encounters, and a boss fight
- Riku interacts with Quasimoto from The Hunchback of Notre Dame
- Riku has a double-jump
- may not have a camera lock-on button
- both characters have magic skills such as Cura and Blizzaga
- perform special Dual Link attacks with partners by pressing Y
- Dual Link skills are context-sensitive
- they also vary according to your current partners, enemies, and positioning
- use different skills while on the ground or in the air
- the Holy Rope is a series of nodes placed around battlefields
- pressing A and X while near one of these Holy Rope points freezes the action and allows you to use the touch screen to draw connections between points on the area map
- this will send Sora or Riku dashing through the air along the that course
- using the Holy Rope paths to intersect foes allows you to pull off standard or special attacks that would otherwise be out of reach


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2011)

Hunchback of Notre Dame...

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think Kingdom hearts should start bringing in some pixar characters.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2011)

I've always wanted a world based off of Toy Story or A Bug's Life.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I've always wanted a world based off of Toy Story or A Bug's Life.



Indeed. the incredibles though would be quite nice as well.


Who made Kung Fu Panda?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*We get up close and personal with the Nintendo 3DS Slidepad attachment*






> As per usual, Nintendo's skipping out on the Tokyo Game Show, despite being kind of a big deal in Japan. But that doesn't mean that the Slidepad -- the 3DS' bizarro circle pad attachment -- is skipping the show as well. Capcom had Slidepads equipped on two Nintendo 3DS units at its TGS booth, and we headed over promptly this afternoon to check it out.
> 
> Here's the skinny: it's another circle pad on a 3DS. Shocking? Not exactly, but the circle pad attachment feels fine, if a bit bulky. For reasons unknown, Capcom wasn't allowing TGS attendees to use the Slidepad with any games, so we can't say for sure how it'll change gameplay. That said, the circle pad itself is identical to the already existing circle pad on the left side of the 3DS. More interestingly, the attachment also adds triggers and bolsters already existing shoulder buttons, giving the entire console more of an actual controller feel.
> 
> No doubt about it, the Slidepad is bulky and, for sure, kind of silly looking, but it also makes the portable feel more substantial in terms of control. We'll reserve our final judgment until we can spend some real time with the attachment in the coming months. That is, if it even heads to North American markets -- the Slidepad is currently slated for a December 10 launch in Japan.


----------



## Godot (Sep 15, 2011)

That slidepad is the only reason I'm not buying a 3DS yet. Gonna wait until the inevitable lite version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

I call that the Vita attachment.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 15, 2011)

At first I was like "Looks like every now and then a good 3DS game comes out. Will make decisions easy...", and now I'm like "I have to sell my body to effort all the great games... ;___;"...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2011)

My 3DS was a birthday gift, so I don't really mind buying the 3DSLite myself.  I'll still buy the slide pad accessory, though.



Godot said:


> That slidepad is the only reason I'm not buying a 3DS yet. Gonna wait until the inevitable lite version.



Calling it right now, it's gonna be $199.99, to further try and shit on the Vita.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

So you gettin' that new PSVita attachment?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance - another round of details*

SORA'S SCENARIO

- starts in Traverse Town
- Sora has new clothes but doesn't know why
- he's been separated from Riku, and calls out for him
- this is when you meet Neku
- *Neku tells Sora to shut his noisy mouth and asks if he is a participant in the "Reapers' Game"*
- Sora doesn't have the countdown stamp on his hand like Neku
- Sora offers to help Neku, Neku turns him down
- X button on the 3DS is your "freeflow" button used for fast maneuvers such as bouncing off of walls and swinging around poles
- this can be tied together with the attack button for unique attacks
- cycle through abilities
- use one, then wait for the cooldown before you can use it again
- Sora fights a boxy boss with long arms
- boss attacks from a distance by shooting it's arms into the foreground
- Sora's companions are described as a panda-like creature and a smaller more "squirrely" companion


RIKU'S SCENARIO

- starts with Quasimodo carrying Esmerelda towards the cathedral of Notre Dame 
- takes place in Le Cit? des Cloches (The City of Bells)
- fight inside the cathedral
- Riku's companions are described as something resembling a unicorn and a bat
- reach the top of the cathedral for a boss fight
- winged flying boss
- for this fight Riku is able to fly
- jump up to the roof and chase it in flight around the cathedral



lol@ Neku..


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Dream Drop Distance, another terrible name for a game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*3DS Circle Pad attachment - video footage, more pics*


----------



## Falcon (Sep 15, 2011)

What's the overall consensus of the slide attachment?

Looks kinda funky, but it probably works well. Why Nintendo didn't integrate it into the system beforehand is beyond me.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

It looks stupid, but if it works, it works.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2011)

Falcon said:


> What's the overall consensus of the slide attachment?
> 
> Looks kinda funky, but it probably works well. Why Nintendo didn't integrate it into the system beforehand is beyond me.



I'm not all that interested in it, but I guess it'll be built into the 3DS Lite so I'll wait for that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Falcon said:


> What's the overall consensus of the slide attachment?
> 
> Looks kinda funky, but it probably works well. Why Nintendo didn't integrate it into the system beforehand is beyond me.



I read a couple of hands on and they all said that really feels comfortable and that the for the most part, the button placement feels spot-on.. The only issue so far is The left shoulder button is stuck in an uncomfortable groove between the edge of the peripheral... that is what I read so far.


----------



## Godot (Sep 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Neku tells Sora to shut his noisy mouth and asks if he is a participant in the "Reapers' Game"*



>Tells Sora to shut up
>Asks him a question that requires him responding

Oh Neku, you delightful little emo hikikomori


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

My hype for Kingdom Hearts surpasses all else right now. I am most definitely getting a 3ds, stupid reason for doing so or not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sony comments on Vita Vs. 3DS*

The following information comes from Sony Computer Entertainment Japan president Hiroshi Kawano ...



> - Sony does not believe that 3DS and Vita will be competing directly
> - they view the two products as extremely different
> - they have different looks and a different price point
> - expects that there will be people who have just a Vita or people who have just a 3DS
> - doesn't expect people buying one or the other to compare the two


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2011)

The humility is amusing, but Sony secretly wants to smash the 3DS into the ground with the Vita.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The humility is amusing, but Sony secretly wants to smash the 3DS into the ground with the Vita.



Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

It seems to me that sony and nintendo respect each other, microsoft however


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> It seems to me that sony and nintendo respect each other, microsoft however



If that contract for the PS was true Nintendo cannot like Sony for the underhanded shit they do.

They always insult nintendo in some way but then end up copying them in the long run.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> If that contract for the PS was true Nintendo cannot like Sony for the underhanded shit they do.
> 
> They always insult nintendo in some way but then end up copying them in the long run.



Its a love hate relationship 




...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2011)

i wonder how micro$oft is currently doing


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i wonder how micro$oft is currently doing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony comments on Vita Vs. 3DS*
> 
> The following information comes from Sony Computer Entertainment Japan president Hiroshi Kawano ...



Sounds like a bad company line that they themselves are ashamed to spit out. Gimme a break.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*TGS 11: Monster Hunter & Circle Pad Extension 3DS*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuWmfeJNSOs&v=LuWmfeJNSOs&gl=FR[/YOUTUBE]


Ahh MHtri G stealing monsters from P3rd? and damn looks nice playing with the touch screen..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


>



i knew it :ho :ho :ho 

sora & riku's new cloaths are fucking badass


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i knew it :ho :ho :ho
> 
> sora & riku's new cloaths are fucking badass



I would have made a sig if there was a decent scan


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *TGS 11: Monster Hunter & Circle Pad Extension 3DS*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


"Some of Japan's finest..."


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2011)

Pimpin pimpin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> "Some of Japan's finest..."


 lolol lucky bastards?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Monster Hunter 3G - controls sheets*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

So complicated.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2011)

None of that is complicated.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdzJ3xcNBjc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXU2bko_0ZM[/YOUTUBE]

I want to play this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, join the club. 

Though there was an English manual at TGS. Even though it was most likely to keep international press from raging, it still gets my hopes up about localization.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

So damn complicated. 

I admit it looks better than the PSP thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Does Ace Combat: Assault Horizon Legacy hint at North America's Circle Pad attachment release?*



> Yesterday we posted up a press release that detailed Ace Combat: Assault Horizon Legacy's launch date. That title is slated to hit here on November 15th. In Japan, the same game is said to support the 3DS Circle Pad attachment. Obviously you don't need the attachment to play, but will North American gamers get the chance to make that decision for themselves? Could we see the add-on launch in the states before the year closes out?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

They're trying to confuse us... aren't they...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 16, 2011)

Yo.
Still has no games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

They're all coming soon.

With special attachments you can purchase to make them playable.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Da game is 40 dollas, 80 if you wan pray it.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2011)

80?? WHAT?

Fuck that bitch.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 17, 2011)

I just got Blazblue, Devil Survivor overclocked, and TWEWY For my 3ds (gamestop employee, all used, b2g1f, 5off coupon, employee discount and a Case equals saving a shit ton of money. ) and I played a bit of all today; but played the fuck out of Overclocked. SUCH.A.FUN.FUCKING.GAME


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2011)

I need to get around to finishing DSO.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2011)

*SlashGear - iPhone 5 will 'officially kill' the 3DS*

A portion of a shining piece of journalism from SlashGear...



> Nintendo: consumers do not and will not care about the 3DS. And the iPhone 5, which will likely come with improved components to help deliver even better gameplay to owners, will make that abundantly clear.
> 
> The 3DS is failing right now, more than any other reason, because of smartphones and tablets offering compelling gaming experiences. And when the iPhone 5 launches in the next several weeks, you can expect it to officially kill off the 3DS.
> 
> Sorry, Nintendo, but if smartphones and tablets already on store shelves are killing the 3DS, the iPhone 5 might just be enough to put the final nail in the device?s coffin.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 18, 2011)

people honestly think that will kill the 3ds? I have a few games for my Iphone 4. I barely play them; I ended up getting one of said Iphone games for my 3ds;  whoever thinks this is true is delusional.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

People who think smartphone gaming will kill any other kind of gaming are delusional people who aren't worth wasting your time on. If they truly believe such a thing, they're already lost causes.

I'd rather play a ColecoVision than play with a smartphone.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2011)

Quality journalism.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

There is no hand big enough... that would create a facepalm... to even _adequately_ express... the intense white-hot fail that is that full article.
It is a blessing that you did _not_ post the full article, so as to protect those of us with weaker constitutions that would not be able to read it without injuring themselves from the reflex facepalm that would most _assuredly_ occur from laying our eyes on it. I thank you on behalf of them.

As for me, I've got a hand print that's gonna sting all tomorrow


----------



## Satou (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah I definitely see parents buying their kids a smartphone to play their 3D Mario on...o wait, Nintendo has no plans for that.  Okay, well maybe the large list of quality games that the smartphone industry will have over Nintendo this generation will help them. ...o wait (goes on and on)


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 18, 2011)

> help deliver even better gameplay



Lmfao this guy is hilarious. The only thing smartphones have against handheld gaming devices is the sheer amount of games it offers. It's merely quality vs quantity here, with the dedicated handheld gaming devices offering better quality games _with better gameplay_ over anything smarthphone games have to offer. There are a few jewels to be had though. I personally have the Zenonia series, Kairosoft's Dev Story games and fruit ninja always in my iPhone. And the number of good smartphone games is indeed increasing as days go by. But with the amazing games Big N and Sony are (will be) offering, none even comes close. Those guys aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

All one needs to do is look at the Xperia play to see the future.
Your phone will come with dedicated gaming controls.

It's going to be like PC vs Console.
Well it will be if phones get easier to customize.

With the portables already being able to browse the internet, they'll start slapping on calling,text and be done with it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Angry Birds is a quality gaming experience, just like masturbating.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Planning to get a new smartphone anyways.
Start playing some decent Flash game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2011)

Both are fun for about 5 minutes


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Both are fun for about 5 minutes



Unless you're Esura, buying prostitutes with coffee.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Both are fun for about 5 minutes




Then you wonder why it's taking so long to score.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL, the only handheld that is going to give the 3DS any trouble is the Vita. Smartphone gaming has hardly the amount of quality and depth that games on the 3DS, DS, PSP, or the Vita have. I love journalists.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Xperia Play could be something if they didn't half-ass the specs.
Xperia Play should've basically been the High-end Vita.


Vita could be the Ipod Touch to Xperia Play's Iphone but Sony went and halfassed the shit.

Trust.
Smartphone gaming could go somewhere....but it needs to start having fucking buttons.

Or smartphone gaming could end up like PC gaming


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

The fuck is Xperia Play?


Whoa man, nothing wrong with PC gaming.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Xperia Play could be something if they didn't half-ass the specs.
> Xperia Play should've basically been the High-end Vita.
> 
> 
> ...



And... how did PC gaming end up, exactly?

Isn't it currently ruling?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not saying that it wouldn't be going anywhere.
I mean in term's of customizing hardware where you don't buy a new phone all the time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Dragon Quest Monsters being remade for 3DS*




- Dragon Quest Monsters Terry's Wonderland 3D heading to 3DS
- remake of the original Dragon Quest Monsters for Game Boy
- make parties with and raise monsters from the Dragon Quest series
- will include all the monsters from the recent dragon Quest Monsters Joker 2 Professional
- new monsters, new stories, and more
- due out in 2012


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not too hyped over that one.  ^


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The fuck is Xperia Play?



You don't know about the Sony Ericsson Xperia Play?
It's a smartphone with a slide out controller with two slide pads, a d-pad and X,O, square and triangle buttons. It's like a PsP go but it's a smartphone running the android OS.
It's part of Sony's "playstation certified" devices that will be able to run the playstation suite that is not currently out yet.

certified android devices (none other than the Xperia play yet), the Xperia Play and the Playstation Vita are all able to run the playstation suite which will give them access to games to purchase.



Problem with the Xperia play is that the tech could be better.
Xperia play should've been sony's Iphone and Vita their Itouch. One is cheaper the other has a phone slapped in. .

Nothings wrong with PC's my wording was just off.

Also I never played a DQM game, sounds like a bad spin-off to me.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks adbot!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks spammer!  ^


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

3DS disappoints me.
How the fuck does it have no games.
Did Nintendo really not have the foresight to say "hey let's make sure we have some game on this".


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> 3DS disappoints me.
> How the fuck does it have no games.
> Did Nintendo really not have the foresight to say "hey let's make sure we have some game on this".



Fire emblem...mother fucking fire emblem.

That is all.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Fire emblem...mother fucking fire emblem.
> 
> That is all.



Is dun dun dun dun...not out yet.
Games to be released doesn't = games that are released.
3DS has no games. Just promises.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Is dun dun dun dun...not out yet.
> Games to be released doesn't = games that are released.
> 3DS has no games. *Just promises*.



Most with releases dates.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> 3DS disappoints me.
> How the fuck does it have no games.
> Did Nintendo really not have the foresight to say "hey let's make sure we have some game on this".



That's really weird, 'cause I have five - Samurai Warrior Chronicles, Shadow Wars, Ocarina of Time, Super Street Fighter IV 3D and The Mercenaries 3D. By the end of the year, I'll have pretty much gotten a 3DS game for every month it's been out.

To me, that's actually kinda impressive.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

^


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

I wasnt trolling 

If defending the 3ds in the 3ds section is trolling then...I dont even

EDIT: oh you probably weren't talking about me


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Don't feed the troll.



I say feed him...

God knows we all need some laughs.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I say feed him...
> 
> God knows we all need some laughs.



Trolls are some of the few reasons the internet is interesting. That isn't porn


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

The man speaks the truth.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> That's really weird, 'cause I have five - Samurai Warrior Chronicles, Shadow Wars, Ocarina of Time, Super Street Fighter IV 3D and The Mercenaries 3D. By the end of the year, I'll have pretty much gotten a 3DS game for every month it's been out.
> 
> To me, that's actually kinda impressive.



OoT and Street Fighter don't count.
I need experiences I can't get elsewhere.

No games.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

If they aren't games, then pray tell, what are they?

They count, you just don't like them, son.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I wasnt trolling
> 
> If defending the 3ds in the 3ds section is trolling then...I dont even
> 
> EDIT: oh you probably weren't talking about me



correct!



"Shion" said:


> I say feed him...
> 
> God knows we all need some laughs.



Yeah, but I'm something of a pacifist. I start to feel bad when the argument starts getting one sided, and given his argument, I can see that happening pretty fast. Nippin' it in the bud, is all


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

No no NO. Take the BAIT, DAMMIT.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> No no NO. Take the BAIT, DAMMIT.



I already did


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> OoT and Street Fighter don't count.
> I need experiences I can't get elsewhere.
> 
> No games.



No console ever has experiences you can't get elsewhere until at least a year after it comes out. Give the 3DS time and it'll have its Ghost Tricks, its 9H9P9Ds its and Radiant Historias.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

No shit that why I said it has no games.
Cus it doesnt.
The good stuff doesn't hit until next year.
We were supposed to get some wicked shit this year but delays pushed them back.

Same reason I wont be getting Vita for awhile, at the rate I play through games I'll have nothing to use it for but a paper weight after 2 days tops with it's launch titles.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

The 3DS will probably never have games I want.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

What games do you want, baby girl?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

The hell you call me chump


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2011)

Lemme clear my thorat: *hem, hem* BABY. GURL.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Dragon Quest Monsters being remade for 3DS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this... is this real fucking life? Am I dreaming? Please, someone pinch me if I am.

I am ecstatic. pek


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The 3DS will probably never have games I want.



Lies and Slander.
It'll have games you want.
It just won't have enough of them until 2012 or probably 2013.
2011 is a bleak year for the 3DS, very disappointing.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The 3DS will probably never have games I want.



Yeah, 3DS won't have PS3 ports


----------



## Corran (Sep 18, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah, 3DS won't have PS3 ports



Yeah, it has N64 ports instead!


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 19, 2011)

Corran said:


> Yeah, it has N64 ports instead!





>

All PS3 Games


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Yeah, 3DS won't have PS3 ports



PSVita probably won't have anything I want either.


----------



## Satou (Sep 19, 2011)

Whichever gives me the most fun RPGs, wins.


----------



## Corran (Sep 19, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> [IMG ]http://www.emuparadise.me/fup/up/39613-Blast_Corps_(Europe)_(En,De)-10.jpg[ /IMG]
> 
> >
> 
> All PS3 Games



Man I sunk a lot of hours in to that game 
Some of the vehicles were just plain bad though


----------



## Satou (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I wouldn't mind a The Legend of the Mystical Ninja port.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2011)

Never heard of it!  ^

Would you guys be excited over a port of the game "Shinobi" ?


----------



## Satou (Sep 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Never heard of it!  ^





I liked this particular game out of the series the most.  I wouldn't mind a remake of it actually since SNES graphics might be a bit too low tech or even a new game entirely actually.



"Shion" said:


> Would you guys be excited over a port of the game "Shinobi" ?



Are you talking about this?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

I remember playing Shinobi 3 on the Megadrive and putting in the cheat for unlimited kunai every time I began playing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Sony 'shocked' by 3DS Circle Pad Accessory, hopes 3DS succeeds for healthy competition*


Now this is a respectful, honest and classy interview from Sony. This is exactly the kind of thing that I like to see. Let's hope Sony keeps this kind of tone as the industry moves forward.

A portion of a Game Informer interview with Shuhei Yoshida, president of Sony Computer Entertainment?s worldwide studios...



> GI: It?s suspicious that Nintendo is releasing a second circle pad attachment for the 3DS after gamers universally praised the Vita?s dual analog sticks. Can you talk about what looks like an attempt by Nintendo to keep up with Sony?
> 
> SY: Well it?s not like they looked at PS Vita and said ?we need to do that as well.? I don?t know. It?s clear that they didn?t believe a second analog was necessary when they designed the 3DS, so I can only guess it was requested by Capcom?s side. Maybe a Capcom producer told Nintendo that to play Monster Hunter we need [two] analog sticks. That I don?t know, so I can only guesstimate. It was a bit shocking to see what they came up with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I don't think Sony wants to destroy nintendo now as they should realize that those smart phones are the true annoyance to them.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2011)

If this was in a playground scenario, Sony and Nintendo would be those two guys always competing to win over the heart of the playground hottie (that's us), while Smartphone is that guy that hides behind the tree that the hottie is sitting under and whispers to her how the other two guys are losers.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2011)

Satou said:


> I liked this particular game out of the series the most.  I wouldn't mind a remake of it actually since SNES graphics might be a bit too low tech or even a new game entirely actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about this?



The one that was out for ps2, son!


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## NinjaM (Sep 20, 2011)

'Sup Phones


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2011)

Corran said:


>



Oh sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. That combat is so fast and awesome!


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

Combat definitely looks like BBS which I loved.
Cool couple of tibits in there too with Xenahort's pov


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

So yeah dat KH 3D trailer .


----------



## lathia (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh snap, it's that guy from TWEWT*! I got to say, it's looking like a solid game. I'm pleased what they did with BBS and Re: Coded. I know I won't be dissapointed with DDD.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

Also looks like Aqua summoning the keyblade at the end.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also looks like Aqua summoning the keyblade at the end.



Nah, Braig actually calls him Xehanort and that Keyblade is totally his one.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2011)

The white sleeves threw me off I guess lol.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 21, 2011)

TGS appeared to have given the 3DS sales in Japan a boost of around 20%



Also 3 versions of the 3ds are in the top 10 of Toy R US. Sounds like 3DS may be entering the smooth sailing section of it's lifetime.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2011)

wait ti'll christmas kicks in


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> *Announcing Monster Hunter 4* appears to have given the 3DS sales in Japan a boost of around 20%



Fixed.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> Fixed.



People wouldn't buy a 3DS now just for a game that won't be out for another 2 years at least.

If anything, it's TriG and the other titles coming out that have boosted sales.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 22, 2011)

*GoNintendo 'End of Day' thought - Is this the great 3DS turnaround?*




> 3DS sales have seen an uptick all around the world, thanks to a major price cut. Nintendo made this move early in the game in order to ensure the 3DS has a long and prosperous stint in the game industry. Whether or not the Big N can turn things around remains to be seen, but we're seeing some encouraging moves from consumers. The best news seems to be coming out of Japan.
> 
> The Japanese are known for flocking to certain major game franchises, and hitting them hard with their fandom. Dragon Quest is one, Final Fantasy is another and Monster Hunter would have to be the more recent third addition. The series has seen some major love and growth from the Japanese gamer scene, and they're ready to get the next fix however they can.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Nintendo stock sees nice recovery*





> As you can see, Nintendo's stock is on the climb once again. Could it have something to do with the strong consumer reaction to the 3DS after the announcement of Monster Hunter 4 and the buzz for Monster Hunter 3G?


----------



## Hana (Sep 27, 2011)

The only reason I would consider getting a 3DS is if the sequel to 999 (9 Doors, 9 Hours, 9 People) gets localized. That game wasted 3 days of my life. 3 glorious days.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2011)

Four Swords is in the store today.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been playing it, it's awesome.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2011)

We should play together.


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> We should play together.



Low blow


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2011)

Fuck you and fuck no Wi-Fi.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I almost bought Nintendo stock when it was hovering around the price it's at now.


Glad I didn't.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it be good to get some? 

Their stock is going to rise soon, no?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Wouldn't it be good to get some?
> 
> Their stock is going to rise soon, no?



I don't trust it. It'll tank or something again.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2011)

Holy crap, Crazy, you changed your set 

OT:
Well, CrazyMoronX may be still a skeptic about the 3DS, but JJEEEEZZZ, it's times like this I wish I had money for the damn thing. Why you guys get so much free stuff


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 29, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Wouldn't it be good to get some?
> 
> Their stock is going to rise soon, no?



I wouldn't invest in _anything_ right now, the global economy is too unstable to make bets on tech companies based on their actually products/performance.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

ctrl+f rpg's.
3DS still doesn't have enough >.>.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzMw9cz6Q8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Oct 2, 2011)

bought a 3DS few weeks ago on amazon for 125 bucks. you all jelly?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2011)

125?

Really?? Goddamn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish I could get one for $50.00 and then actually have games to play.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Suda51 teases No More Heroes announcement for 2012, 3DS outing and collaborations*




> The following comments come from Suda51...
> 
> On No More Heroes returning...
> 
> ...


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> bought a 3DS few weeks ago on amazon for 125 bucks. you all jelly?



3DS is a paperweight at this point.
Call me in 2012.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could get one for $50.00 and then actually have games to play.



Over here, you can trade in a DSi and get a red 3DS for only ?50. It's almost worth getting a second 3DS for.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> 3DS is a paperweight at this point.
> Call me in 2012.



Haters gonna hate. 

Lakers gonna lake.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2011)

Trollers gonna troll

Musn't forget that.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 4, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Trollers gonna troll
> 
> Musn't forget that.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2011)

I just wonder why ensoriki comes in here every few days and says how shitty the 3DS is because it doesn't have enough RPGs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_WgK4c4Pb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 4, 2011)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> Bought a 3DS few weeks ago on amazon for 125 bucks. You jelly?





ensoriki said:


> 3DS is a paperweight at this point. Call me in 2012.



He jelly.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG. HE SHAVED.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2011)

The general public could not handle his manly beard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Over here, you can trade in a DSi and get a red 3DS for only ?50. It's almost worth getting a second 3DS for.



Get me one. :33

Of course you'll also have to send me games for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

*What if Zelda Williams lost her Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition bet?*

Did you watch the latest Legend of Zelda commercial with Robin and Zelda Williams? In that commercial we see the father/daughter team bet on who comes out with the most rupees in The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition. Zelda ends up winning, and Robin has to shave his beard. Just would Zelda have to do if she lost?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 4, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> Lakers gonna lake.



Theres no hate.
The 3DS doesn't have the library to justify it's purchase for someone like me who will blitz through a portable game. In it's current state I'd end up with 2/3 games finish them within a week and be left waiting, not worth it.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2011)

Heh, notice he says absolutely nothing about the troll insult 

------------------------------

*on current topic* - I'm guessing the "unfortunate place" in question would be either her butt or her face, though I'm leaning toward the former. If it were the latter... man, talk about confidence. That's a bet you don't wanna lose (unless your fandom is that hardcore).


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2011)

Making hardcore bets with your father is hardcore.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2011)

*Medabots Rockets Onto Nintendo 3DS Next Year*



> There’s a new Medabots game in development listed in Famitsu as Medabots for Nintendo 3DS.
> 
> The last two Medabots games were developed by Rocket Company makers of a Billy Blanks fitness game for Wii. Natsume published the title in Japan.
> 
> So far, no Medabots games have been announced for North America.



*Source: *

Oh, the memories.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Keiji Inafune unveils original 3DS title*

Earlier today, ex-Capcom staffer Keiji Inafune announced ?King of Pirates?, a brand new title for the 3DS. We?ve got the first details for you below.

- Action RPG
- Multiplayer support
- Pirate theme
- Play as a penguin
- Releasing in Japan next year
- Collaboration between Inafune?s new Intercept studio and Marvelous AQL (newly formed merged company comprised of Marvelous Entertainment, AQ Interactive and Liveware)
- Trilogy is planned
- Over 300 characters
- Animal types include penguins, cows, monkeys, dragons
- Characters appear to be designed in the image of major Sangokushi figures
- High level of drama
- Themes include friendship and betrayal between people
- Inafune hopes both kids and adults will enjoy it



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQd1nI33lKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Harvest Moon: The Land's Origins coming to 3DS*





> It was only a matter of time
> Natsume is preparing a 3DS version of Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns, but it's really just an enhanced version of the DS game and not a brand new game. The honour of being the first unique Harvest Moon for 3DS goes to Bokujou Monogatari: Hajimari no Daichi, or Harvest Moon: First Earth according to Andriasang.
> Famitsu carries the first details of the farming title, with customisation one of the biggest features this time around: you'll be able to define your character's gender, skin, hair and eye colour, and throughout the game you can alter your hair style and clothing too.
> If that weren't an exciting enough prospect, for the first time on a Nintendo handheld the game will be fully constructed from polygons. That's right: you'll finally be able to see a three-dimensional turnip.
> ...






*Harvest Moon: The Land's Origins - more details, screens, site open*





- title roughly translates into "Harvest Moon: First Earth"
- create your own home and farm
- select and place parts for setting up your interior
- create a main character, selecting gender, skin, hair, eye color, hair style and clothing
- some of these areas can be changed as you play
- go to a salon to change your hair style
- will focus heavily on love elements
- due out 2012


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Officially Licensed Stereo & Chat Headset for 3DS from PowerA*






> A top-notch video game experience deserves audio quality to match, and the Stereo & Chat Headset for Nintendo 3DS fits the bill. It offers great sound quality for games, music and video. One-click music control with the inline remote and a detachable mic boom put the power in your hands, and the fold-flat design lets you easily store the Stereo & Chat Headset when you're on the road. That leaves your hands free for other things - like gaming! PowerA accessories are made to the exact specifications of your console. All products meet or exceed Nintendo's standards for quality and safety. Enhance your gaming experience with cool characters, sleek styles, and superior functionality.
> 
> Compact, stylish stereo headset
> Detachable mic boom for game chat and video-conferencing
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Japan - Nintendo unveils new 3DS hardware colors*



- Ice White 
- due out November 3rd
- ?15,000 price point







- Capcom is bundling Monster Hunter 3G with a special 3DS system
- "Monster Hunter 3G Special Pack"
- due out December 10th
- ?20,800

*RUMOR - Leaf Green 3DS on the way for Luigi's Mansion 2?*

The following was sent in by reader Will, who says he received this flyer while at work in a video game shop in Fukuoka.



As you can see, the listing has an image of the Monster Hunter 3G 3DS we saw earlier tonight, but that could have been quickly mocked up after the announcement. We also see what looks like Slider Pad support for Luigi's Mansion 2. All rumor right now, but believable at that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Marvelous working on Dragon Marked for Death to 3DS, features 'amazing online'*



> "Grand Knights History has been in development for a long time, but Dragon Marked for Death has been in development for even longer. Dragon Marked for Death is still in development. Right now we are working on the network features. It?s coming along quite well, it?s just that we?re not at a point where we can announce anything. The online is going to be amazing, but we can?t announce anything else right now, though." - producer Yoshifumi Hashimoto



- features online play
- developed by Inti Creates

 More 3DS RPGs!


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 6, 2011)

God damn Nintendo is going all out. They really, really, really want to destroy the vita this holiday in Japan. I mean new Monstery designed 3DS bundled with MH3G and it costs almost 5000 yen cheaper. God damn, god DAMN.

That's just unfair, someone should report Nintendo for bullying.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 6, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> God damn Nintendo is going all out. They really, really, really want to destroy the vita this holiday in Japan. I mean new Monstery designed 3DS bundled with MH3G and it costs almost 5000 yen cheaper. God damn, god DAMN.
> 
> That's just unfair, someone should report Nintendo for bullying.



No I'm quite sure sony isn't concerned in the slightest bit.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> * 'amazing online'*



I don't buy it. I have yet to see a game out of Japan with amazing online capabilities, I've seen decent at best, and Nintendo especially has always been a far cry away from good online.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> No I'm quite sure sony isn't concerned in the slightest bit.



The problem is they should be. They have no real defining titles/system sellers and their selling at a much higher price. Doesn't help the fact Nintendo has 3 coming out very near to Vita's release date. 

It does take much intelligience to realise which the majority of Japanese consumers are going to pick. It's only saving grace is that it's a new hardware launch and that generally means a lot will be sold.


----------



## lathia (Oct 6, 2011)

Got to give it to Nintendo. They're smart and cater to the average consumers asap. 3DS is a great example. Graphics aren't enough to move a system, they know this. 

They sure kicked Sony in the balls when they dropped the 3DS's price. Even a greater kick to their consumers. But just like Apple, they'll always be there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> No I'm quite sure sony isn't concerned in the slightest bit.


 Oh they should.. 



Gnome said:


> I don't buy it. I have yet to see a game out of Japan with amazing online capabilities, I've seen decent at best, and Nintendo especially has always been a far cry away from good online.


 Yeah you are probably right. We have to wait and see what that project is going to bring to the table.



Spirit King said:


> The problem is they should be. They have no real defining titles/system sellers and their selling at a much higher price. Doesn't help the fact Nintendo has 3 coming out very near to Vita's release date.
> 
> It does take much intelligience to realise which the majority of Japanese consumers are going to pick. It's only saving grace is that it's a new hardware launch and that generally means a lot will be sold.


 Vita is going to have a hard time.

MK7: 12-07-2011
MHtri G: 12-10-2011
Vita: 12-17-2011


I don't remember what other title is close by..


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 6, 2011)

Dude that LE white 3DS is fucking gorgeous. I want one! It'll never come here.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 6, 2011)

That white one is sexy. Bring it over Nintendo.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 6, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> The problem is they should be. They have no real defining titles/system sellers and their selling at a much higher price. Doesn't help the fact Nintendo has 3 coming out very near to Vita's release date.
> 
> It does take much intelligience to realise which the majority of Japanese consumers are going to pick. It's only saving grace is that it's a new hardware launch and that generally means a lot will be sold.



3 region titles are going  to effect a global release? I'm sorry but shut up.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> No I'm quite sure sony isn't concerned in the slightest bit.



The pressure was already on Sony to get the price down on Vita, and they were having to cut features to try to get it down to even within $50 of the 3DS. If you don't think a sudden $80 drop didn't give some Sony execs a heart attack then you're truly a moron.

In a bad economy where people can already get their 5-minute fix courtesy the smartphone they already paid for, having your biggest rival sitting at almost half your price is a big freakin' deal.

Vita will have it's fanboys, but it's just going to be too expensive to grab anybody outside that niche.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> 3 region titles are going  to effect a global release? I'm sorry but shut up.



AHAHHAHAHA. Man that was funny. First it ISN'T a global release PSVita only comes out in Japan at december, second Super mario 3ds and Mario kart 7 are big deals and are not simply region releases. Mario Kart DS was still in the top 10 monthly sales chart despite being released *6 years ago* with new super mario bro's also being extremely popular. There are no games with legs like mario. 

Regardless this entire arguement was talking specifically about Japan where the PSP sold by far the best. Your just wrong, very very wrong.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 8, 2011)

Dam, Char Gundam 3DS bundles and Love Plus bundles, somebody's out for blood this holiday.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 8, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Dam, Char Gundam 3DS bundles and Love Plus bundles, somebody's out for blood this holiday.



Nintendo sure is out to destroy any chance of a good launch for the Vita.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Japan - Nintendo unveils new 3DS hardware colors*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my what a sexy design colour. Will look quite nice when they add a second analog stick with 3DS Lite.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 8, 2011)

Can I get some more fucking rpg's on this bitch?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2011)

Import that bitch and quit yo bitchin.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 8, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Import that bitch and quit yo bitchin.



Import what?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Can I get some more fucking rpg's on this bitch?



Your effort would probably go to better use in emails to Nintendo rather than incessantly whining about it here.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I know square are developing a fair few new IP's RPG's for the system.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Can I get some more fucking rpg's on this bitch?



No system gets big epic RPGs in it's first 6 months. They aren't exactly the quickest games to make.

I doubt you've exhausted the DS's back-catalog of good RPGs anyways.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm totally getting Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 9, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm totally getting Tales of the Abyss.



As am I.


----------



## Gino (Oct 9, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm totally getting Tales of the Abyss.



Hell yeah


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 9, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm totally getting Tales of the Abyss.



Day damn one.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2011)

I will too....just adding myself in.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 11, 2011)

I want xellios first god damn it


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Hopping on dat Abyss bandwagon.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 11, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> No system gets big epic RPGs in it's first 6 months. They aren't exactly the quickest games to make.
> 
> *I doubt you've exhausted the DS's back-catalog of good RPGs anyways.*



I had a R4, test me.

Oh well, rpg's are my genre for the most part.

I'll obviously get Abyss, portable Abyss? It's like portable crack considering how many times I've raped the new game+ on the ps2.
I'll be beating it twice a week now.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2011)

So what other RPGs have been announced for this?

Tales of the Abyss, Default Bravery...any others?


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 14, 2011)

Falcon said:


> So what other RPGs have been announced for this?
> 
> Tales of the Abyss, Default Bravery...any others?



Paper Mario 3D and Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance come to mind. It will take some time to see a variety of RPGs for the 3DS.

With that said, Tales of the Abyss is a first day buy for me (even though I will have to wait until Feburary).


----------



## Falcon (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got mine.

Friend Code: 1762-2942-9130

I only have Zelda for now.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 14, 2011)

Falcon said:


> I only have Zelda for now.



As do I.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 16, 2011)

Is SMT Devil Survivor worth it on the 3DS?


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 19, 2011)

Pokemon Gray website registered.



Edit: also Nintendo conference this friday


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 22, 2011)

nobody talking about the new features of the console??


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2011)

when i get mario kart 7 and the 3DS i'll pwn every noob out there.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> nobody talking about the new features of the console??



New features, you say?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 23, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> New features, you say?



The video and stop motion recording, the messaging system and the new streetpass quest.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2011)

Is that from the latest firmware update?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 23, 2011)

Does the battery life of this handheld really only last 3-5 hours?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2011)

I play with low brightness and never use 3D, I feel like I usually get 5-6 hours. It's hard to tell because I rarely ever run low since I toss it on the charger whenever I'm done. 

I had it die on me once in the evening at a con, because I was getting StreetPass'd out the ying-yang. That was the only time it really was an inconvenience, but not surprising considering how much i played it combined with all the wireless interactions.

I think it also matters if you're playing a VC game vs. DS game vs. 3DS game. I imagine the console-quality stuff like SF4 would take juice more than a NES game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

The 3D is a shitty gimmick.

You can't even use it without draining your battery life like crazy. 

That's like getting a car with air conditioning, but if you use the air conditioning your gas mileage drops to 10mpg from 25mpg--and you live in the arctic circle.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2011)

Not really, air conditioning isn't a gimmick. That's more like having an espresso machine in your car.

3D is an espresso machine. Sure isn't needed, but sure makes the ride more enjoyable.

I only play with the 3D on when I'm at home connected to the charger anyway. I hate sitting in the same position in the car/outside/wherever when I'm playing, so I don't bother having the 3D on. Otherwise I'd have to stay still in the good ol' sweet spot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Not really, air conditioning isn't a gimmick. That's more like having an espresso machine in your car.
> 
> 3D is an espresso machine. Sure isn't needed, but sure makes the ride more enjoyable.
> 
> I only play with the 3D on when I'm at home connected to the charger anyway. I hate sitting in the same position in the car/outside/wherever when I'm playing, so I don't bother having the 3D on. Otherwise I'd have to stay still in the good ol' sweet spot.


Air conditioning is a shitty gimmick to tack on to seal the sale if you live in the arctic circle.

And the faux 3D effect isn't adding anything but eyestrain, it's not even a good feature.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2011)

Does donkey show still come around here?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

He's too busy playing Japanese games and making lots of money.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2011)

I see him all the time though 

He's forever mocking me still


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2011)

The 3DS battery isn't that horrible as people say, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

It's more horribler.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2011)

3-5 hours seems fine for me, i don't play handhelds more longer than that anyhow.


----------



## Corran (Oct 24, 2011)

My problem with the 3DS battery is that it drains a lot faster in sleep mode than the DS did.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2011)

What's it supposed to be, like, a hand comforter? Gives you handles so you don't have a massive case of carpel tunnel?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Shirker said:


> What's it supposed to be, like, a hand comforter? Gives you handles so you don't have a massive case of carpel tunnel?



All for the low, low price of 29.99 when you purchase a copy of Mario Taxi Driver.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2011)

Oooh, a 3DS wheel attachment for Mario Kart 7. I like.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 25, 2011)

Eh.........i'll just stick to using the CIRCLE PAD if thats ok with everybody?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuck you and fuck your circle pad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Disaresta (Oct 26, 2011)

If there's a way to mod this bitch so I dont have to pay for games I'll get it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Circle Pad is a Circle Fad.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 26, 2011)

That joke was Circle Bad.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 26, 2011)

I think you mean circle rad


----------



## Shirker (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Circle Pad is a Circle Fad.





Nmaster64 said:


> That joke was Circle Bad.





Disaresta said:


> I think you mean circle rad



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vzKgD89oOE&list=FLVMUyVumc1or_rxal-StBPg&index=7&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> JESUS



You sound Circle Mad...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been Circle Had.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwwww...don't be Circle Sad...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 27, 2011)

Both of you stop being circle ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 28, 2011)

Will you be my Circle Dad? :33


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2011)

This has be going on for 2...days.
When it finally ends, I will be _so_ circle glad....
....
OH GOD!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm just a wee Circle Lad, waiting to play with a girl's Circle Tad.


----------



## Felix (Oct 28, 2011)

I still think the sales of the 3DS are tanking because there are no Flashcards for it yet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

It's tanking because the damn thing has no games and 3D is a shitty gimmick that people may be getting away from already.

Once they start releasing more games, then sales will pick up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2011)

nah man, 3D is the future 


Now excuse me while i watch a 3D movie on my 3D tv.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 29, 2011)

Sales are up since the price drop and those announcements. I think they'll be just fine.

Well, except for the hundreds of millions Nintendo keeps loosing converting dollars to yen. That's pretty bleak. But hey, it's the apocalypse, what can ya do?


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 29, 2011)

If Nintendo (or any company for that matter) was losing hundreds of millions over something as trivial as converting currency then they
d have been out of business a long time ago.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 30, 2011)

.........circle stash :ho


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 30, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> If Nintendo (or any company for that matter) was losing hundreds of millions over something as trivial as converting currency then theyd have been out of business a long time ago.



Ummm, they are. Doing most of your business in a different country starts to suck really bad if that country's currency drops in value compared to yours. Japan is a heavy export economy, the Yen getting strong against the dollar is like the worst thing possible. Nintendo, being a Japanese company who's primary market is the US, is in the worst position you can be for that kind of economic collapse.

Imagine I make 100 dollars, and that 100 dollars was worth 1000 yen. Then the dollar tanks and suddenly the yen is twice as strong. I just lost 500 yen. Now imagine that kind of effect on scale with companies that do billions of dollars in sales...

Welcome to Economics.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 30, 2011)

There's an obvious loop hole in that you simply leave all your money in dollars and pay your costs in dollars. The problem is all of Nintendo's workers prefers to be paied in yen as does their uppliers etc, so why they're tryng to move ore out of Japan (which would most most probably increase a large amount after this) at this point they simply having done enough.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 30, 2011)

There's an obvious loophole of no such magical easy option. The vast majority of their expenses are in yen, in particular (besides operating costs) what they have to pay to shareholders and anything else involving stocks (Nintendo is not traded outside of Japan). And nobody is going to accept payments in a foreign currency that's in a state of getting weaker.

Obviously they do whatever they can to minimize damage from market fluctuations, but they can only do so much. I promise you they have a number of people dedicated to it who are infinitely smarter than you and are well aware if there are any actual loopholes.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 30, 2011)

I basically said everything you just said....

Obviously you can't get a around a large majority but there are ways of significantly reducing it, those ways however also cost money and risk relationships etc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Europe getting limited edition Legend of Zelda 3DS*





> Look at that gorgeous 3DS! It's not a fan design, it's the real deal. It's going to see release in Europe come November 24th, and it comes with a copy of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D. Now that's a fantastic holiday bundle!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2011)

Why the fuck does America never get any limited edition anything of any kind? It's always either Japan, Europe or Australia that gets the limited edition stuff.

I'd take that 3DS over Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 Super Mega Ultra Ultimate Limited Special God Edition.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Why the fuck does America never get any limited edition anything of any kind? It's always either Japan, Europe or Australia that gets the limited edition stuff.
> 
> I'd take that 3DS over Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 super mega ultra ultimate limited special god edition.


 because NoA sucks....


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nintendo of America is being sabotaged by their Sony fan executives.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2011)

I would have bought that 3DS.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I would have bought that 3DS.



same here

i'm sure you can buy one off the internet though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Europe getting limited edition Legend of Zelda 3DS*





More hardware!


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 8, 2011)

Damn I would so buy that. But I'm American.

lol at moronx


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

That 3DS does look pretty pimp, I will admit. 


Too bad there aren't any games.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2011)

It seriously looks sexy, makes me want to buy one. I won't though, I never end up playing the handhelds I buy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

And it's European. 

Can I import that and still play US games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2011)

*the official press release..*.


8th November 2011 ? The Legend of Zelda is regarded as one of the most critically acclaimed video game series of all time. To celebrate its 25th anniversary and to mark this occasion, Nintendo is releasing a special 25th Anniversary limited edition* Nintendo 3DS system, marked with the Hyrule emblem and gold-coloured embellishments. This limited edition system will come bundled exclusively with a copy of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D which was specifically created for the Nintendo 3DS system, and will become available from shops across Europe from 25th November 2011 ? just in time for Christmas!

Fully remastered from the original Nintendo 64 title, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D is packed with stunning 3D graphics and visual delights for fans, both familiar with and new to the franchise. As part of the bundle your copy of the game will contain a special double-sided sleeve: on the front the classic game sleeve design appears, but on the reverse there is a limited edition gold-coloured sleeve. This double-sided sleeve is only available as part of The Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary bundle.

Join Link, a heroic young boy, on his quest to save the land of Hyrule from Ganondorf, the Gerudo King of Thieves. Interact with many different characters and battle various enemies while exploring vast landscapes, mythical temples, dungeons, towns and villages - all in 3D! 

What?s more, make the most of the new control scheme, completely redesigned to make the best use of the Nintendo 3DS system's capabilities, all of which help you to intuitively guide Link on his journey.

The game?s graphical re-working coupled with the three-dimensional depth provided by Nintendo 3DS breathes new life into this timeless classic. Whether you're a first-time player or a regular visitor to Hyrule, the limited edition Nintendo 3DS system bundled with The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D offers a magical new experience for all to enjoy, from 25th November 2011.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Can't wait until they make the 3DS with a larger screen and/or TV-output functionality.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Europe getting limited edition Legend of Zelda 3DS*





Finally! This may be the push I need towards a 3DS.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 8, 2011)

Well at least we americans have games that don't cost 100 dollars like in Europe lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Europe getting limited edition Legend of Zelda 3DS*



Oh screw you Europe.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2011)

Exciting news from Nintendo, a limited edition super item coming to America! It's what you've all been waiting for! A limited edition screen protector for your 3DS! With extra stick to keep your 3DS super clean! Get them while supplies last!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2011)

New from me, my balls in Nintendo's face.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 8, 2011)

That Zelda 3Ds really looks good.

In needs more  gold tough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Everything could use more gold.


I'm honestly tempted by that Zelda 3DS thing. Sadly, I won't pay $300.00+ for one single video game.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 8, 2011)

wut??

300 bucks??

isnt the console 170 plus 40 for one game??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

You have to figure in for Euro conversion. And shipping + handling.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 8, 2011)

dont forget region locking


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, I'd never be able to play another game. 


Or import them all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2011)

*3DS topping Japanese hardware charts, software a different story*

- 3DS sold 304,000 units in October
- this made it the #1 platform for the month
- 3DS has been #1 in monthly hardware charts for the past five months straight
- in October, 122,000 units of software for 3DS was sold
- this equates to 40% of the system's buyers picking up software with their 3DS purchase
- speculation involves DS owners upgrading to 3DS, and then waiting for year-end big-name games


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 9, 2011)

Well Super Mario 3D land just sold 340,000 in it's first week and because of that and Ice white the 3DS supposedly sold well over 100k in a week.

Media Create for last week (Japanese sales)

3DS sold 145.271 units this week

SM3DL sold 343.492 units

With Mario Kart and Monster Hunter yet to arrive it appears DS level sales numbers have returned, at least for Japan.

From Neogaf



Mario still has it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *3DS topping Japanese hardware charts, software a different story*
> 
> - *3DS sold 304,000 units in October*
> - this made it the #1 platform for the month
> ...





Dat hardware.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

Wait, so like, 180k people are walking around with a pointless 3DS?


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Wait, so like, 180k people are walking around with a pointless 3DS?



It does come with some free games etc and plays DS games, also it's almost certainly in preparation for 3DLand, Mario Kart 7 and MH, most probably because they expect it sell out, and considering 3Ds's recent sales it just might.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 9, 2011)

Once 3DLand and Kart 7 hits, I'll be all over those games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Wait, so like, 180k people are walking around with a pointless 3DS?



No, 304,000 people are walking around with one.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, 304,000 people are walking around with one.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey I can't consider a system that has MK7, SM3DL, RE:R Luigi's Mansion, Kid Icarus etc pointless. That is a damn good upcoming library.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

None of those are Rpgs (not sure what SM3DL is), so to CMX, worthless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Hey I can't consider a system that has MK7, SM3DL, RE:R Luigi's Mansion, Kid Icarus etc pointless. That is a damn good upcoming library.



Current games?


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Current games?



They're almost all coming out in the next 4 months. Have some patience man.

I mean most of the good games are almost always released around the Christmas period precisely what were people expecting.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2011)

Spirit, your should learn it's not wise to take CMX's words with relevance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

The question is: why would you buy a 3DS when there are no games? Those people are the real inpatient ones.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The question is: why would you buy a 3DS when there are no games? Those people are the real inpatient ones.



I can understand that and even I'm not getting one until during or after Christmas, but the 3DS pretty much cannalises the DS so anyone planning to buy a DS would just buy a 3DS and knowing Nintendo and Japan shit selling out during Christmas is a real possibility. Especially with MH, MK& etc on the Horizon.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Nov 9, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Well at least we americans have games that don't cost 100 dollars like in Europe lol


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 9, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


>



Still haven't played that bad boy, got so many games to catch up on with my wii library.

But still the only annoying thing about the 3DS currently is the price of it's games ni Europe. I mean on Amazon I was looking at the price Xenoblade Chronicles and 3D Land and they were the fucking same. I can get a PC game for less than a 3DS game. Hopefully some bundles and sales will allevate the problem.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

Here 3DS games are $40, thats only $10 cheaper than a Wii game retail price. It's fucking ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 9, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


>



Alright not cool man.

Hopefully they release this on the Wii U or something.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 9, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


>



Alright not cool man.

Hopefully they release this on the Wii U or something.


DS amd Gba games were 30 dollars and Pokemon games were like 34.99. So 40 dollars isn't bad really.

If you wait a while prices drop a lot. DS and Wii games now sell for like 10-15 dollars.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

$30 is the highest price point I would even consider for a handheld game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, 29.99 seems fair for a new handheld game.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 9, 2011)

True true. I wish older games weren't so expensive on amazon or ebay.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2011)

They're 40 bucks? Thought they were 50. Bitchin'.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 9, 2011)

Icy_eagle said:


>



I repeat once again, screw...you...europe.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 9, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I repeat once again, screw...you...europe.



Why tell Europe to screw themselves when America is the one fucking you?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

Shirker said:


> They're 40 bucks? Thought they were 50. Bitchin'.



No. $40 is a stupid price, not "Bitchin" at all. When you make MSRP 40 on handheld games that means the ones that are actually worth that price tag are going to be put next to garbage that isn't. And Nintendo shows they do nothing to control the shovelware on their system. What do you think will happen when games that are worth the money spent don't want to be priced the same as trash? They'll make the good games more money, like $45 or $50.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool the jets, mang. I'm just stating my pleasure over an average price tag of 3DS games that I've been overestimating for a while now. No need to ride my ass 

Though that does worry me a lil' bit. Still, while I clearly don't know a damn thing about handheld pricing, given evidence of other platforms, including the Wii, I doubt it'll become that common place. But I'm probably just ignorant; enlighten me, other than that Pokemon game that was mentioned earlier, when has this happened?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

There are other handhelds game than Pokemon!?

No, but seriously. I can't name any off the top of my head, I just don't like the idea.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 9, 2011)

The thing is I don't get why people talk about shovelware. I never bought any on the ds and Wii so I don't care if there is a shit load of it on the system. People need to do some research before they buy a game. Plus some shovelware games aren't bad. 

Why complain on shovelware when you can decide to buy it or not? Plus is better to wait for price drops or great deals.


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

> Following the brilliant 3DS remake of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Nintendo recently announced that the company's next Zelda-related project for the handheld would be an original one, so as to avoid back-to-back remakes. Following this new entry, the natural choice for the next 3DS remake would seem to be Majora's Mask.
> 
> But Zelda creator Shigeru Miyamoto has other ideas. Earlier this year Miyamoto confirmed that A Link to the Past is the Zelda title he's most interested in revisiting.
> 
> ...



Yeah, fuck Majora's Mask. Give us ALttP.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2011)

We need more Wind Waker.


----------



## Corran (Nov 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> We need more Wind Waker.



You got it on DS


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 10, 2011)

Man I loved minish cap and link to the past, the top down view works great with Zelda. DO IT Nintendo.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2011)

Still would rather have Majora's Mask.

Then Wind Waker.

Then Zelda II.


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

That's not even a good troll.


----------



## Corran (Nov 10, 2011)

I would rather new games....


----------



## Krory (Nov 10, 2011)

Why? They already made the best Zelda game ever with ALttP so there's little point trying now.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2011)

So any new games coming out for 3DS this christmas?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2011)

Mario Land 3D this Sunday! FUCK YES!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2011)

Corran said:


> You got it on DS



It's not the same


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 10, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> So any new games coming out for 3DS this christmas?



Okay i have to ask this. Who is that woman spreading out in your sig?


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Mario Land 3D this Sunday! FUCK YES!


I thought you hated Mario and most Nintendo stuff?


Gnome said:


> It's not the same



There was wind waker on the ds?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2011)

I believe he's talking about Minish Cap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> I thought you hated Mario and most Nintendo stuff?
> 
> 
> There was wind waker on the ds?



He's just excited that there is going to be a game at all.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol, the 3ds has games. Just the big ones are coming out soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2011)

With your namesake you should be hating on them with me.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol, I should but I got a 3DS for free recently so I'm in a good nintendo mood lol.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 10, 2011)

then shouldn't you change your name then?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey, man. He spent, like, a good 20 seconds on that name! You can't just CHANGE concrete s--t like that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Lol, I should but I got a 3DS for free recently so I'm in a good nintendo mood lol.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> then shouldn't you change your name then?



nintendorocks
nintendorule
nindtendomoronx


Pick one.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 10, 2011)

nintendomoronx sounds good. Change my name now.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 12, 2011)

*3DS Zelda Bundle Coming Stateside*



> It's coming.
> 
> Not only would it have been unfair, but it would have been a real shocker if the special edition Zelda 3DS didn't receive a North American release. The Zelda-themed 3DS, which comes packaged with Ocarina of Time 3D has already been confirmed for both Europe and Australia, so it's about time we've received some confirmation for the U.S.
> 
> ...



*Source:* 

There you have it, guys


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 12, 2011)

shit im so tempted. might not have to buy that gift for my girlfriend after all. i'll lie to her and tell her i didnt have the money last minute and the 3ds zelda bundle


----------



## Gnome (Nov 13, 2011)

My brothers probably going to buy it, he can't help himself from buying something that looks cool, it's all he cares about.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> My brothers probably going to buy it, he can't help himself from buying something that looks cool, it's all he cares about.



Your brother and I have that in common then, lol.

But, as it stands now, I may get the Zelda 3DS bundle for my birthday


----------



## Wicked (Nov 13, 2011)

So SEGA making shinobi but it's for the 3DS ..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't really give many shits about Zelda....

They released and re-released the same fuckin game over again; so, at this point, I'm pretty much done.

Same goes for Pokemon.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 13, 2011)

lol how does that bother you? just the buy them and buy the main ones


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 13, 2011)

I think almost everyone who's grown up with Zelda feels a bit jaded at this point.

At least until you actually sit down with it again:










Rule #1 of the Games Industry: Never bet against Nintendo. Or Zelda.


----------



## Corran (Nov 13, 2011)

^Yeah but then in 6months to a year everyone will say how crap Skyward Sword was. Never ending cycle


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 13, 2011)

People are stupid lol


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2011)

Just like the people who bitch about how Twilight Princess was the worst Zelda ever because they didn't like searching for Tears of Light for 15 minutes.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Okay i have to ask this. Who is that woman spreading out in your sig?



Wish i knew.

Wow and still now new games for the 3DS but Mawio? 

Bonkers.....


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn 3D LAND is amazing. 1 level in and I was in love. So damn good.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Nnnng... I want it, but I don't have a 3DS. The best I could hope for is getting it for Christmas right now.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 14, 2011)

TP was dirt.
Spirit tracks, Phantom Hourglass and Wind Waker had terrible travel systems boring as fuck sitting on a boat/train for 10 minutes, wtf.

If sonic can become awesome again so can Zelda...hope they pulled out the polish on SS.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, TP was bad. Tacked on motion controls, pretty boring world, and a stupid wolf form.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *3DS Zelda Bundle Coming Stateside*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very super tempted to buy that.


But I know I would regret it. $200 for a handheld and one game? How can I justify this purchase?


Death-kun said:


> Just like the people who bitch about how Twilight Princess was the worst Zelda ever because they didn't like searching for Tears of Light for 15 minutes.


Windwaker was the worst one. 

And it's because of that boat.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you play spirit tracks CMX?
The Train is just as bad if not worse.
Take the boats slowness and literally put it on rails and make it somehow slower.
Oh Just to be more annoying theres some invincible trains thrown in there, not to be an actual threat mind you, just to waste more fucking time


----------



## Scizor (Nov 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm very super tempted to buy that.
> 
> 
> But I know I would regret it. $200 for a handheld and one game? How can I justify this purchase?



The art on it and color combination, man. 

I don't think there'll ever be a better time to get a 3DS (unless the price drops again, offcourse)


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 14, 2011)

Spirit tracks wasn't bad. It was way better than that shitty phantom hourglass going back in the same dungeon every time


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 14, 2011)

that fuck are you guys talking about??? TP was one of the best zelda games i ever bought for the wii. imo the graphics were lovely, story was dark yet intresting, bosses and dungeons were both tricky and cool, etc.  

Oh and no one can argue that midna is MUCH BETTER than that shitty fairy called navy who spams HEY HELLO HEY HELLOO HEY HELLOOO HEY HELLOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

WW & OoT were also the best. i never played phantom hourglass, but when i played the spirit tracks demo......ugg.....the fucking train is a major pain in the ASS.  

Spirit Tracks of course will be as epic as expected.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> TP was dirt.
> Spirit tracks, Phantom Hourglass and Wind Waker had terrible travel systems boring as fuck sitting on a boat/train for 10 minutes, wtf.
> 
> If sonic can become awesome again so can Zelda...hope they pulled out the polish on SS.



Don't ever compare Zelda, which at it's worse is still decent to sonic, which at it's best is decent.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 14, 2011)

Zelda at its worst?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 14, 2011)

That Zelda 3DS looks really cool! Makes me wish I didn't buy a 3DS when I did.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Don't ever compare Zelda, which at it's worse is still decent to sonic, which at it's best is decent.



That's unfair. For one thing, Generations didn't put me to sleep _once_.


----------



## Dreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

But i like this one better  :


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

Scizor said:


> The art on it and color combination, man.
> 
> I don't think there'll ever be a better time to get a 3DS (unless the price drops again, offcourse)


Maybe. I guess it is only $200.00. I mean, it's not like I'm going to use that money for anything good anyway. 


Dreamer said:


> But i like this one better  :


Black one's better. That's not too shabby (much improved over the basic DS). But the black one is black/gold--that's classic.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> TP was one of the best zelda games i ever bought for the wii.



It is the only Zelda game for the Wii (excluding Skyward Sword).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]K5dk32mUpzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Nov 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> It is the only Zelda game for the Wii (excluding Skyward Sword).



They could have been talking about all the _other_ Zelda games you can buy for the Wii. Y'know, thanks to the Virtual Console.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> They could have been talking about all the _other_ Zelda games you can buy for the Wii. Y'know, thanks to the Virtual Console.



Could be. That does sound exactly like what a Nintendo Fanboy/excuse-maker would say.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Zelda at its worst?


I don't think there is such a thing. 

At least personally speaking anyway. 


Dreamer said:


> But i like this one better  :




They're both sexy. Glad they're coming over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]K5dk32mUpzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> But i like this one better  :



3DS I will get man.
My old DS is so broken up anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> They could have been talking about all the _other_ Zelda games you can buy for the Wii. Y'know, thanks to the Virtual
> Console.



I was assuming those were excluded lol, since they originally came out first on other systems.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

I would exclude them, most people already own like 3 copies of each one anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe. I guess it is only $200.00. I mean, it's not like I'm going to use that money for anything good anyway.







CrazyMoronX said:


> Black one's better. That's not too shabby (much improved over the basic DS). But the black one is black/gold--that's classic.



I agree.



Death-kun said:


> I was assuming those were excluded lol, since they originally came out first on other systems.



TP was for the gamecube, too, though


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

No stores, at least where I live, didn't even carry TP for gamecube.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No stores, at least where I live, didn't even carry TP for gamecube.




Here they where nearly as common as the wii version, at least.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2011)

I went to youtube and saw someone trolling on skyward sword, saying "CoD > Skyward Shit". :rofl


----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2011)

Our local gamestore has the Zelda 25th anniversary 3DS bundle for pre-order now.

Awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I went to youtube and saw someone trolling on skyward sword, saying "CoD > Skyward Shit". :rofl



Original zelda > COD 


Gnome said:


> No stores, at least where I live, didn't even carry TP for gamecube.



[YOUTUBE]F0PGZSIAhGc[/YOUTUBE]
It's a portable gamecube.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 15, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I went to youtube and saw someone trolling on skyward sword, saying "CoD > Skyward Shit". :rofl



I'm noticing alot of people seem to be mad and downplaying the game for no reason. 

Either way, dat 3DS.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamer said:


> But i like this one better  :



THAT is sexy. I know the black one's coming to US, but is this one too?

nvm it's a mock up, isn't it?


----------



## Corran (Nov 15, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> THAT is sexy. I know the black one's coming to US, but is this one too?
> 
> nvm it's a mock up, isn't it?



Yeah its a fake made months ago from what I recall.


----------



## urca (Nov 15, 2011)

guys im thinking about buying a 3ds.
i thought about buying a DS for 500 riyals (133.35 dollars) but should i wait and gather more money and buy the 3DS?
whats so special about it and what games are on it?any specific genres?
thanks in advance


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2011)

Economically speaking, it seems like it'd be the smarter choice to save up for the 3DS, seeing as how the thing is backwards compatible. Get a 3DS, snatch up all the old titles that you missed out on within the past few years on the DS, plus you're open to get some potential games that could interest you in the future that are 3DS exclusives. It's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 16, 2011)

3DS is obviously a much better long-term investment.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *3DS Zelda Bundle Coming Stateside*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man.. I wanted this when Oot 3DS was released. damn you Nintendo.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2011)

That 3DS isn't pimp enough.
I demand they put a busty chick silhouette on it.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

I went to the store and stood around for an hour contemplating on buying a 3DS. I didn't do it, because the only game I would have bought is Mario 3D land, and I didn't feel an urge to play it.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man.. I wanted this when Oot 3DS was released. damn you Nintendo.



Yeah it makes more sense. I would have bought it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

On sale next Friday.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Coming out on Black Friday? Da fuck is that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Coming out on Black Friday? Da fuck is that.



Well this way they can increase their claim to fame by adding "Most number of deaths while trying to purchase" to their list.


Nintendo PR: The 3DS is SO AMAZING that people are literally _dying_ to get it!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2011)

People will kill each other with the swords that got dropped through their roofs during the Skyward Sword commercial.


----------



## urca (Nov 19, 2011)

> On sale next Friday.


hold on
whats on sale?the 3DS Zelda Bundle?
and when is the black friday ?
and does that include amazon.com?because if it does,i'll probably buy the 3DS


----------



## Cax (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay, fellas, need a bit of help ay. 

I'm pretty keen on gettin a 3DS. I've never had a handheld console before and now I'm eager as fuck to get one, having some money and all. So, tell me about the 3DS. Is it worth it? Is it fuckin dope? Explain it to me as if you were trying to convince a mate to buy it, y'know. What're the range of games like? Can you get some dope games from overseas (well, just Japan, maybe) like I've seen on PSPs (shit like Gundam or whatever)? Are the online capabilities good, is versing other users actually practical? You can only connect via other wireless connections, right? There's none of that shit like in smart phones, using the internet anywhere with your device as it's own connection? Is it versatile? I know there is that one brain game, which is pretty cool. Alternative games like that would be pretty sick. 

Are there new handheld consoles coming out? Is the PSP going to have some dopeass 3D model? 

Anyway, any chatter would be appreciated. Elaborate in any direction. I've never really had money to spend for a serious amount of time right now. It's like I've entered a new era of being able to buy myself shit. It's like I'm fresh to the materialism, so here I am, keen as fuck to splash my cash but as wisely as possible. I'm pretty damn sure I'm gonna get one (that 25th Zelda anniversary one, won't get it til december 1st but that's aight).


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

Just got back from the store. Ended up buying a 3DS, hope I don't regret this shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 19, 2011)

get a flash cart compatible with the 3ds for ds games.
buy your 3ds games, dl your ds games, maximum profit.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Just got back from the store. Ended up buying a 3DS, hope I don't regret this shit.



You didn't wait for that epic Zelda one?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a rebel, plus it cost $30 more and I don't really feel like more OoT.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2011)

ok so i remembered this news about RE:revealations supporting 4GB. i thought it would only go up to 2GB....


----------



## Velocity (Nov 19, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ok so i remembered this news about RE:revealations supporting 4GB. i thought it would only go up to 2GB....



When the DS first came out, they were only going to have 64MB games. Soon after, they started rolling out 128MB games. After that, there was a lot of 256MB games and even a couple of 512MB games. I'd be really surprised if 3DS games never hit 8GB, myself, and I'd be even more surprised if there wasn't at least one or two 16GB games.


----------



## Cax (Nov 20, 2011)

..      No one?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, I don't own one, but I'll answer as best I can, Cax.

*Is it worth it?* - Depends. It got its price slashed drastically recently, and it's going on sale soon, so the pricing is pretty reasonable. But are you willing to pay 170 bucks for a handheld? It's still a handheld after all, and no matter how much tech you put into them, they're still seen as on-the-bus time wasters.
*Does it have a good range of games?* - Again, depends. Have you ever owned and got use out of a DS? If not, then yes. This thing is backwards compatibal, so you can snatch up any acclaimed DS titles you missed. If so, then no, at least not yet. They're getting better with the holiday season coming up, but the library won't have any real meat to it til next year.
*Games from overseas* - Pssht, no. The thing is region locked unfortunately, so unless developers/publishers just start up and localizing tons of foreign titles, you could be out of luck
*Good online?* - Couldn't tell you, since I wouldn't know a good online experience from my ass. I think they still use friend codes. This goes for the next 2 questions. Maybe someone that uses internet for more than wasting time on a laptop can help you
*Variety/Versatile?* - Well, it's Nintendo. People like to s--t on them for either gimmicks, casual gaming or franchise rehashing, but they know their stuff when it comes to original titles, especially on handhelds. Now those types of games out yet? No. But there's no doubt in my mind that a title like Ace Attorney, Elite Beat or Prof. Layton will pop up on the 3DS in the future. As for versatility, it's relatively simple. it's got a feature called street pass (basically, two 3DSs "talking" to each other if you happen pass by another owner), a camera, and an mp3 player. Oh, and there's 3D I guess. Other than that, it does f--k all except play games.

As for new handhelds... well there's the Vita by Sony, that's coming out... next year(?). But I'm not really following it. I have heard it has some nifty features on it though. Maybe someone more interested in it can help you out.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Other than that, it does f--k all except play games.



Netflix works decently well on it.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Cax said:


> Okay, fellas, need a bit of help ay.
> 
> I'm pretty keen on gettin a 3DS. I've never had a handheld console before and now I'm eager as fuck to get one, having some money and all. So, tell me about the 3DS. Is it worth it? Is it fuckin dope? Explain it to me as if you were trying to convince a mate to buy it, y'know. What're the range of games like? Can you get some dope games from overseas (well, just Japan, maybe) like I've seen on PSPs (shit like Gundam or whatever)? Are the online capabilities good, is versing other users actually practical? You can only connect via other wireless connections, right? There's none of that shit like in smart phones, using the internet anywhere with your device as it's own connection? Is it versatile? I know there is that one brain game, which is pretty cool. Alternative games like that would be pretty sick.
> 
> ...



Historically speaking, do you gravitate more towards Sony or Nintendo? Their lineups differ greatly, and that would be the main selling point.

The new PSP will not have this kind of 3D technology, but it will have much better graphics (PS3 graphics), two analog sticks, two touch screens (front and back), cameras (forget if its two or one), a beautiful design, tons of internal memory and little else. I believe the launch price will be $150.

Someone else can inform you about the 3DS. I'm thinking of getting one myself, but I need to wait until I have more cash to spare. Saving for the Vita+few games first.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2011)

Cax, definitely get the Zelda 25th anniversary 3DS. It may not have a great amount of games right now, but it's getting some very soon. And the 3DS is backwards compatible as well, not to mention it has an e-Shop where you can buy loads of old Gameboy games, 3D-remastered titles like Urban Champion, Kirby's Adventure, Excitebike, etc., and lots of other stuff. OoT 3D is definitely a must buy, and you'll be getting that with the Zelda 3DS. There's also Devil Survivor Overclocked, Resident Evil: Mercenaries 3D, Starfox 64 3D and Super Mario 3D Land. Coming soon are games such as Mario Kart 7, Luigi's Mansion 2, Paper Mario 3DS, Animal Crossing 3D, Resident Evil: Revelations, Kid Icarus: Uprising, and a bunch of others. The 3DS launch was pretty bad (then again, most launches are), but you're buying it at a time where a load of awesome games are coming soon, so it's definitely worth the investment.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2011)

Naruto said:


> The new PSP...I believe the launch price will be $150.



        

That's a good one.


----------



## Ferno (Nov 20, 2011)

Tomorrow Black Friday week starts here in the UK. Last year, Wii consoles had their price tags slashed to ?50 on Amazon; that's about 60% off their original cost. If they do something similar with the 3DS this time round, I'll definitely be buying it. Got to have one before the next Mario Kart comes out


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 20, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> definitely get the Zelda 25th anniversary 3DS.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWMBQiu6Yj0[/YOUTUBE]



> *OoT 3D* is definitely a *must buy* (same sentence)



One of the most appalling things I've ever read.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> One of the most appalling things I've ever read.



you apparently don't read many of your own posts, do you?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> you apparently don't read many of your own posts, do you?



U mad


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Not mad. Observational, mah man.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Not mad. Observational, mah man.



Observational is spelled with 2 X's and Z, learn to spell. 

I can't help if the truth offends


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwS_YtAUo8M&feature=feedbul[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 20, 2011)

I will get 3DS once Resident Evil Revelations gets released.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWMBQiu6Yj0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> One of the most appalling things I've ever read.



And I should care... why?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Just got back from the store. Ended up buying a 3DS, hope I don't regret this shit.



You already regret it don't you?

What game you playing?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm playing Mario 3D Land, not regretting yet. Although I'm only 4 hours in, and I think almost done.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

Well the bright side is you got a lot of games to play after that.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

I pre-ordered the Zelda 3DS bundle today.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I pre-ordered the Zelda 3DS bundle today.



*Best Buy selling Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3DS bundle now*


----------



## Memos (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm playing Mario 3D Land, not regretting yet. Although I'm only 4 hours in, and I think almost done.



There's a lot to do after you are done with the main quest.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Best Buy selling Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3DS bundle now*



No best buys here and I can wait. =)


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Memos said:


> There's a lot to do after you are done with the main quest.



Good, I was sort of banking on that.


----------



## Memos (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Good, I was sort of banking on that.



Even as I was finishing it and before I knew of the post-game levels and such, I really liked it. It's such a great mix of the last Super Mario Bros game on the DS and Mario Galaxy. Great game.


----------



## Cax (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I'm definitely getting one. Can anyone tell me what I have to do/buy exactly to hack my DS? I don't know if that's the right term but whatever. I wanna be able to just pirate games and shit and unlock other things the 3DS can't usually do - this is all possible, right? I know people used to use chips or somethin in their DS consoles to do this. I'm pretty clueless.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2011)

My flash cart of all my DS games ripped works fine in my 3DS.

Just can't rip 3DS games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

If vita gets hacked you would likely be able to play anything from ps2 to the first console.
Not to mention I bet you could play ds games on it.
Only reason to buy I could see.
DS has swag however.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not to mention I bet you could play ds games on it.



Dat one screen...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 21, 2011)

Playing so much Zelda stopped me to play Mario 3D more often.

Im only at World 3.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm gonna be getting the Zelda 3DS bundle tomorrow (hopefully). Black "Friday" starts tomorrow for me since I'm a PowerUp Rewards member.  Gonna trade in my sister's DS Lite to slash the price down to $129.99 (and "give" her my DSi XL in the process, even though she barely plays video games whatsoever) and trade in my copy of OoT 3D as well. I would trade in my current 3DS, but I'm gonna keep it until the 3DS to 3DS system transfer option becomes available through later system updates. When that happens I'll transfer everything on my current 3DS, eShop account and ambassador stuff included, to the Zelda 3DS, and then trade it in for monies. I'm gonna keep the Zelda 3DS bundle sealed in its box until that time comes, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Dorkly Bits: Mario Responds to PETA*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2011)

Ah, Dorkly. Where do you get so much lolpower?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

Beat 3D land, and a whole new 8 special worlds open up, which is cool.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm bout to trade the fuck outta my DSi XL for that Zelda bundle. FFFFFFFFFFF MY DICK IS HARD!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2011)

The World said:


> I'm bout to trade the fuck outta my DSi XL for that Zelda bundle. FFFFFFFFFFF MY DICK IS HARD!



I decided to keep my XL because of the bigger and brighter screen, as well as having my Acekard already configured for it lol.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 23, 2011)

I keep my ds lite to play gba games. 3DS can't play them. Might trade in my brothers ds lite though


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 23, 2011)

Mario kart 7 is looking/sounding amazing! I can't wait. Famitsu just gave it a 37/40! 32 tracks, 16 new/16 classics including a couple snes tracks! Customizing karts, tons of Characters new and old. Can't freaking wait!


----------



## YndimyHalda (Nov 23, 2011)

Are they making a new version with the handle or not? Cant decide whetever ot buy or..


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 23, 2011)

Speaking of Ambassador stuff, did Big N mention anything about those 10 GBA games yet? They said late 2011 right?


----------



## Memos (Nov 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Beat 3D land, and a whole new 8 special worlds open up, which is cool.



The special worlds are more varied and interesting as well. The time trial levels can get a little tight sometimes.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

Memos said:


> The special worlds are more varied and interesting as well. The time trial levels can get a little tight sometimes.



I noticed, I liked level I played that had a mini shadow-Mario chasing you through the level.


----------



## Memos (Nov 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I noticed, I liked level I played that had a mini shadow-Mario chasing you through the level.



That was fun because I would just run around in circles and lead him on a chase. It was hilarious at times.


----------



## urca (Nov 23, 2011)

i bought a nintendo 3ds .
but im using R4 3DS since there is absolutely no 3DS game cards in my city AT ALL.
hopefully they hack it soon enough :0.
the downside of the deal is the fact that i get no warranty even if i never used the R4 since there is no official Nintendo branch here .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*RUMOR - Final Fantasy VII or Dragon Quest VIII seeing re-release on 3DS?*

Talk about one HELL of a juicy rumor. This information comes from our old friend Creamsugar, who received the information from an unnamed source. This would be the same source that Creamsugar cited in the accurate leak of Monster Hunter 3G for 3DS. The information comes via Twitter.



> *creamsugar creamsugar *
> We all don’t believe it’s “that 7”, right? So I said it’s “this 7”.
> 5 hours ago
> 
> ...



Gonintendo: 





> Dragon Quest VII or Final Fantasy VII are the two names being tossed about. I'm thinking FFVII would do better worldwide. Which one do you think it'll end up being? Do you think the rumor is completely bunk?


----------



## Memos (Nov 23, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Final Fantasy VII or Dragon Quest VIII seeing re-release on 3DS?*
> 
> Talk about one HELL of a juicy rumor. This information comes from our old friend Creamsugar, who received the information from an unnamed source. This would be the same source that Creamsugar cited in the accurate leak of Monster Hunter 3G for 3DS. The information comes via Twitter.
> 
> ...



I really hope it's DQ7 because I never got to play that. FF7 would of course be great, but hearing the fandom bitch and moan about how this will mean we'll never get a PS3 HD FF7 will be hilarious.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

People need to give up hope for a console remake of any FF game, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2011)

lol, people still having hope that FF7 will get an HD remake on the PS3.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 23, 2011)

hahaahah

Who would have said the next Monster Hunter portable and FF VII would be in a Nintendo console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2011)

FFVII is getting re-made for the 3DS?!


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 23, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> FFVII is getting re-made for the 3DS?!



Wow, you let that go Sony? Nintendo patching relationship with SE?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

It's all scuttlebutt, if its true though.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 24, 2011)

I will cackle with laughter for hours if Nintendo gets a FFVII remake instead of Sony. The internet will shit a brick.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> Wow, you let that go Sony? Nintendo patching relationship with SE?



They have always been bros.
Nintendo just didn't have the power for the games they wanted to play till now.
Graphics are mattering less and less now.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 24, 2011)

It was never a graphics issue. It was a space issue.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> It was never a graphics issue. It was a space issue.


Wanna play ff7? Here 18 cartridges 
I'm not sure if the n64 could do the cutscenes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Nintendo Reveals Black Friday Sales (SM3DL 500k+, Zelda 535k, Wii 500k 1-Day, 3DS=?)

*
*Super Mario 3D Land and The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword helped Nintendo to a successful kickoff of the holiday sales season.*





> *The new Nintendo 3DS game, Super Mario 3D Land, which landed in stores Nov. 11, has become the fastest selling portable Mario game in company history, selling more than 500,000 units since launch, says Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword, released for the Nintendo Wii on Sunday, Nov. 20, has sold 535,000 copies since its U.S. launch, making it hte fastest-selling Zelda game ever, he says.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Kojima - Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D is a remake, not a remastering*

The following comments come from Hideo Kojima...

*- Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D is not a remastered version
- Kojima considers the game a remake created from scratch 
- it was optimized for the 3DS hardware*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Kojima - Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D is a remake, not a remastering*
> 
> The following comments come from Hideo Kojima...
> 
> ...


"a remake created from scratch "
There is no such thing is there?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2011)

Unless the production is done from scratch I don't consider it a remake at all.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wanna play ff7? Here 18 cartridges
> I'm not sure if the n64 could do the cutscenes.



The N64 was more powerful than the ps1, its just that the disc held more space than the cartidges. Plus FF7 looks like shit anyways.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 28, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> FF7 looks like shit anyways.



This. I was unimpressed even in the 90's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

*3DS firmware update hitting North America by Dec. 8th *

Coming from the 3DS eShop...

Soon you can record up to 10 minutes of glasses-free 3D video using the Nintendo 3DS cameras on your Nintendo 3DS system. Record continuous motion, or in stop motion style ? then save it to your SD Card. Capture your favorite family moments, silly pet tricks, and more in a whole new way.

See what you can do with this new feature by checking out our Upcoming Features video available in the Nintendo eShop. The 3D video recording feature will be available with the next Nintendo 3DS sytem update by December 8th instead of November as originally planned.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Aww, I hope they release the firmware update soon that will let us system transfer from one 3DS to another 3DS. I wanna transfer everything over to my Zelda 3DS. 

After I get my GBA games of course.


----------



## Corran (Nov 29, 2011)

What happened to the free GBA games? Its been a while.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> The N64 was more powerful than the ps1, its just that the disc held more space than the cartidges. Plus FF7 looks like shit anyways.


ff7 is around 1.36gbs
It would take 18 cartridges...I wasn't to far off 

The improved by fans version.

*Spoiler*: __ 







I see your point 


Corran said:


> What happened to the free GBA games? Its been a while.



I think you had to be an 3ds ambassador right?


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> What happened to the free GBA games? Its been a while.



They said around Christmas time 

I want them too, I'm kindof getting bored of the NES/SNES ones...


Does anyone know whether I should buy Starfox 3D or Super Mario 3D Land?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> They said around Christmas time
> 
> I want them too, I'm kindof getting bored of the NES/SNES ones...
> 
> ...



super mario 3d land is a must get.
Buy starfox later if you can though.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Super Mario 3D Land is a must get. Get Starfox later.

Also, the GBA games are supposed to be coming out in December, around Christmas time or something. I hope they release 3DS to 3DS system transfer shortly afterward.


----------



## Bill_gates (Nov 29, 2011)

2000th post! 
And yeah SM3D is the shit


----------



## TheScruffington (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there no Mario Kart 7 thread?

If there isn't, then whatevs. Anyone else planning to pick it up on Dec 4th? I'mma need some people to play it with.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Bill_gates said:


> 2000th post!
> And yeah SM3D is the shit



Wrong, you're 2001. I'm 2000.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Is there no Mario Kart 7 thread?
> 
> If there isn't, then whatevs. Anyone else planning to pick it up on Dec 4th? I'mma need some people to play it with.



Here ya go. Not much discussion going on though.


Eh, even if I could currently afford it, it's not on the top of my must have list. Mario Kart is one of the few games I think is better in split screen local. Putting it on a hand-held cuts out half the fun for me (I live in an area where not many people bother with handhelds).

I'll probably get it when it goes down 10 or 20 bucks.


----------



## TheScruffington (Nov 29, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I'll probably get it when it goes down 10 or 20 bucks.


Which won't be for at least 10 years 

Look at Mario Kart DS. It still costs at least about $39.99, and its been that way for over 6 years.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2011)

It always strikes me as almost unfair how Ninty's biggest games apparently sell so well, they feel no need to lower the damn prices on them. In fact, if it's a now rare game like, say Pikmin 2, 

*sigh*, the moment went buying a used game for 50 bucks is a deal by comparison.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 29, 2011)

Definitely getting mk7 on Sunday! Did someone suggest an nf mario kart 7 community? That would be cool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Definitely getting mk7 on Sunday! Did someone suggest an nf mario kart 7 community? That would be cool.


 yeah I like the idea, now hoping for everybody in here to get the game.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 29, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> This. I was unimpressed even in the 90's.


Exactly, I replay ps1 games taht look way better than that. It's like playing with legos. NES and SNES games look better than FF7. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ff7 is around 1.36gbs
> It would take 18 cartridges...I wasn't to far off
> 
> The improved by fans version.
> ...


Wait how much space can a N64 cartidge hold? Because Zelda Ocarina of Time looks way better than FF7 and its one cartidge.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok definitely getting Super Mario first then, thanks guiz.

I know I'm definitely getting mk7 though, can't wait for the online multiplayer.


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 29, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Exactly, I replay ps1 games taht look way better than that. It's like playing with legos. NES and SNES games look better than FF7.
> 
> 
> Wait how much space can a N64 cartidge hold? Because Zelda Ocarina of Time looks way better than FF7 and its one cartidge.



Technically it needed the expansion pack for N64 to work as far as I remember but i think the reason ff7 didn't work was because of the fmv cutscenes etc which just would not work with the N64.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll get Mario Kart 7 eventually, but not at launch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> I'll get Mario Kart 7 eventually, but not at launch.


 all my hate is targeting you... ... until you get it


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2011)

Super Mario 3D Land and Pokemon Rumble Blast are top priority.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 29, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Technically it needed the expansion pack for N64 to work as far as I remember but i think the reason ff7 didn't work was because of the fmv cutscenes etc which just would not work with the N64.



Why not? If the PS1 can take those cutscenes the n64 could have too. The only thing that looked remotely good about ff7 was the cutscenes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 29, 2011)

I will be picking up Mario Kart 7 on Sunday.

Heard the online is amazing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> Wait how much space can a N64 cartidge hold? Because Zelda Ocarina of Time looks way better than FF7 and its one cartidge.


64 MB for a cartridge at most hence Nintendo 64.
25.37 MB for OoT


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I will be picking up Mario Kart 7 on Sunday.
> 
> Heard the online is amazing.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWuxbTmdVQA[/YOUTUBE]


as do I


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 29, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 64 MB for a cartridge at most hence Nintendo 64.
> 25.37 MB for OoT



I'm pretty sure that wasn't the reason it was called N64, it was because of the 64 bit CPU, the memory size seems a bit random. It's not like Nintendo went no that catridge stores too much memory must be 64 MB.

Anyway OOT was a piece of technological genius god knows how they made it as small as they did.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2011)

Mario kart 7 is gonna be my very first 3DS game to get! 

even though single player versus is gone, it can deal with online multiplayer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I'm pretty sure that wasn't the reason it was called N64, it was because of the 64 bit CPU, the memory size seems a bit random. It's not like Nintendo went no that catridge storms too mjuch memory must be 64 MB.


Creepy it's 64 in two ways is all.
Was 64 MB for a large cartridge like that impressive back then?
I dunno.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Isn't the 3D video camera software update out soon?


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 29, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Creepy it's 64 in two ways is all.
> Was 64 MB for a large cartridge like that impressive back then?
> I dunno.



Maybe. The N64 was pretty powerful for back then. It had a more powerful CPU and faster ram than Playstation but slightly smaller ram slightly worse graphics processor and obviously much smaller storage on a cartridge than a CD. Pretty much the reason why loading screens were near non existant and open world world games worked so well on it, in comparison to the plastation. But the lack of storage really detracted from these advantages.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> Isn't the 3D video camera software update out soon?



December 8.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Aksys bringing Shifting World to 3DS*


Nintendo Power's reveal of Aksys' new game has just leaked out onto the net. We don't have any details on the game itself, but we do know that it's heading to the 3DS. The title is called Shifting World, and we'll bring you more info as soon as we get it.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone else hear of the new Zelda 3DS?



> The Legend of Zelda is an upcoming Zelda game for the Nintendo 3DS. Confirmed by Eiji Aonuma on November 5, 2011, this new installment will take elements from previous console Zelda games, such as Twilight Princess and The Wind Waker. Aonuma also stated that it will not be a direct sequel to any of the other titles released on the Nintendo DS.[1] It is also confirmed that the company is eyeing a Majora's Mask 3D game as well; however, if the game comes to fruitition, it will have to wait until after Zelda 3DS is developed, as Nintendo doesn't want to create two remakes in the same series, back to back.


----------



## Corran (Nov 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah I like the idea, now hoping for everybody in here to get the game.



Nope, was done with Mario Kart after DS 
There is only so many times I can buy the same game


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 30, 2011)

Media Create said:
			
		

> 1. 3DS: 120,920 (96,219)
> 2. PS3: 34,031 (40,085)
> 3. PSP: 33,151 (41,069)
> 4. Wii: 20,148 (13,613)
> ...



Or, another way:

*3DS: 120,920
Everything Else: 93,567*

3DS: "Reports of my death have been greatly exaggerated."


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh 3DS, how they have doubted you.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 30, 2011)

3DS is still available on stores and hasn't been completely out of stock yet? IT MUST BE FAILING THERE IS NO OTHER LOGICAL EXPLANATION.

But yeah media loves to blow shit out of proportion. Nothing new.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Haters are always gonna hate.


----------



## Corran (Nov 30, 2011)

I think people were expecting it to fail if it continued on at $250, I don't think many people said it would fail at the current price point....
People like to hate on haters I suppose


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> I think people were expecting it to fail if it continued on at $250, I don't think many people said it would fail at the current price point....
> People like to hate on haters I suppose



Loads of people were saying Nintendo lowered it to $169.99 because even they knew it was a failure and people continued to think it was crap even at the lower price.

Who's hating?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 30, 2011)

3DS just mercilessly beat the shit out of err'one during the holiday season? Ya, so? Why're we acting like this is a surprise? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though to be fair, it's not like it had much to compete against.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2011)

Are those Japan sales numbers or what?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Nintendo: GBA Ambassador games are coming this year *
GBA games coming to 3DS before the end of December

Nintendo has confirmed to ONM that the GBA games in the 3DS Ambassador Program will be released this year.

This confirmation follows rumours that the GBA Ambassador Games have been delayed until 2012.

A Nintendo spokesperson told Official Nintendo Magazine that "The forthcoming 10 GBA Virtual Console titles available for registrants of the Nintendo 3DS Ambassador Programme, will be available before the end of December 2011. We will make further announcements in due course."

Five GBA games in the 3DS Ambassador Program have been confirmed so far with five more yet to be revealed. The list of confirmed titles is as follows:-

Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3
Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Metroid Fusion
WarioWare, Inc.: Minigame Mania
Mario Vs. Donkey Kong

These games are only available to those who bought 3DS before the 3DS price cut in August.

10 NES games were released as part of the 3DS Ambassador Program on 1 September.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

Awwwwwww yeah, that's how I like it Nintendo. pek


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2011)

I got Mario Kart.



Now less time to finish Zelda.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Corran said:


> I think people were expecting it to fail if it continued on at $250, I don't think many people said it would fail at the current price point....
> People like to hate on haters I suppose



Actually, if anything, the doom and gloom got worse after the 3DS had a price drop. People considered it a desperate move on Nintendo's part to try to remain competitive with the _obviously_ superior Vita. They didn't consider that Nintendo may have overpriced the 3DS so that Sony tried to match that price by compromising the Vita's value, only to then drop the 3DS's price and laugh all the way to the bank while Sony gets no end of bad press over the Vita's obvious skimping.

T'was pointless in the end, though. Everyone should've known Nintendo was going to annihilate everything come Christmas. They haven't even released Monster Hunter yet, either.

Oh, and...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

Mario Kart 7 changed a lot more than MW3 did.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Neither game has anything to change. Just let the people who want to play them buy them; but don't kid yourself with this change Bullshit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Neither game has anything to change. Just let the people who want to play them buy them; but don't kid yourself with this change Bullshit.



[YOUTUBE]shCLIjlMYx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Things don't change, the end. 
bama


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2011)

lol nintendo and change


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Things don't change, the end.
> bama



*War,war never changes.*


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol everyone and change



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 1, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol nintendo and change




Who ever made this... is an idiot.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

If only it wasn't true right?

Not like the games aren't good though.

Here's how Nintendo works, I'll break it down for ya'lls:
1. Come up with some new idea.
2. Think about if it's good or unique enough to make a new game around.
3. if yes to 2, new IP. If no to 2, find out which current IP the new idea best fits in.
4. New game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If only it wasn't true right?
> 
> Not like the games aren't good though.
> 
> ...



If it works don't fix it right? 
At least with this plan it comes out some kind of new every time.
Mario kart with the whole hangglide and underwater stuff dats pretty cool.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 1, 2011)

lol, last time i checked most games stay the same unless its a new ip or they do something new with the characters.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If only it wasn't true right?
> 
> Not like the games aren't good though.
> 
> ...



Basically. As much as I like Nintendo, this is their entire business model. Nothing wrong with it, it's just fact. Anyone that doesn't realize that is kidding themselves.

And i don't care what anyone says, that comic is genius 



nintendosucks said:


> lol, last time i checked most games stay the same unless its a new ip or they do something new with the characters.



Pretty much.

Remember on Futurama, that Rant that Fry gives about TV shows and their audience? Replace every instance of TV with "Video Games" and every instance of "watch" with "play" and it sums it up perfectly. You mess with core gameplay of any franchise, you get toungue-lashed by the consumers and critics.

. Guess how it worked out for them?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 1, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> lol, last time i checked most games stay the same unless its a new ip or they do something new with the characters.



lol Pretty much, that's why I just laugh at the argument, that goes for every game and company not just nintendo.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If it works don't fix it right?



Never utter that statement to me again, I hate it.


----------



## Memos (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Never utter that statement to me again, I hate it.



But, if it ain't broke...


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2011)

I think the reason Ninty catch shit for it more than any other is because they have a bunch of more recognizeable core franchises. Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, Kirby, etc. They're franchises that Nintendo has been making reiteration after reiteration of for years. They can afford to do this because, unlike most franchises, people apparently aren't getting tired of them, so they keep making them, plus Nintendo has the advantage of making their own games. Spyro, Crash, Blinx: they would still be alive had they had these advantages. 

Now I myself will start giving a f--k about it when they stop being fun, but it's not like the prejudice comes from nowhere.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 1, 2011)

Memos said:


> But, if it ain't broke...



leave it the fuck alone. 

That's how every business model works.


Shirker said:


> I think the reason Ninty catch shit for it more than any other is because they have a bunch of core franchises. Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, Kirby, etc. They're franchises that Nintendo has been making reiteration after reiteration of for years.
> 
> Now I myself will start giving a f--k about it when they stop being fun, but it's not like the prejudice comes from nowhere.



If Nintendo released their core franchises yearly like Madden or a certain shooter than I would probably would feel like yeah, same game over and over again, but they aren't we only get at most two of their core titles throughout their console cycle which is fine, keeps things from getting stale and enough time for tweaks and improvements.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Never utter that statement to me again, I hate it.












:33


----------



## DedValve (Dec 1, 2011)

Game changes: "The game was changed now it sucks waaah!" or "It was stale and needed a change"

Nintendo says fuck that, keep the same formula pretty much altering it when needed without ever messing with core mechanics and still rake in millions. If only more companies where like nintendo.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

No, you still need companies out there willing to go to the extremes of new ideas. Without that we wouldn't have new shit ever, just don't expect Nintendo to change things up, if you get bored of their games then don't play them.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No, you still need companies out there willing to go to the extremes of new ideas. Without that we wouldn't have new shit ever, just don't expect Nintendo to change things up, if you get bored of their games then don't play them.



That part is also true, I was mainly thinking about something else though when making a post, such as when a well established series makes a massive change alienating the fans in order to bring a larger pool of fans. That was my train of thought during said post.

If I wanted something new I would play a different game. Like how Mass Effect 1 to 2 is a major change yet the core mechanics (making your own story) is still intact and better than before, I don't mind that but when something makes a complete turn (Sonic, Resident Evil) I get pissed and it's why I admire nintendo. Sure it may take the ages to come out with a new ip (and when they do you bet it's very different from their other games which is good) but at least they always make sure that they don't change everything about their current ips (mario still platforms, link still adventures). But what you say is still true.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No, you still need companies out there willing to go to the extremes of new ideas. Without that we wouldn't have new shit ever, just don't expect Nintendo to change things up, if you get bored of their games then don't play them.



I cant help myself though 

They're like crack...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2011)

7 Mario Kart's over ~20 Years.

8 Call of Duty's over ~8 Years.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2011)

Obviously this means that Mario Kart developers don't know a damn thing about priority.
...


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 1, 2011)

Really though when you have serious franchises having sequels with the number 4 after them in a single generation, Nintendo's milking really isn't half as bad. Especially when you know if other companies had IP's that did half as well as Nintendo theyd be milking it a heck of a lot more.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2011)

If any Nintendo needs to do more sequels.

In the Wii we had 1 or max 2 games per franchise. That if the franchise receive any game at all.

2 3D Marios

1 2D Mario

1'5 Zelda

2 Kirby

0 F-Zero

and so on...

Now we have 3 Uncharteds, 3 Gears, 3 Forzas and a bajillion CoD.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I wouldn't go as far as to say that, seeing as the term "sequel" carries a negative connotation with it (for some reason). And really, just because others do something doesn't necessarily mean they should too.

...though I would kill for a Pikmin 3. 
 C'mon Shigeru... you know you want to....


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

Honestly I just want nintendo to be on that third party support. If they get that I'm jumping on their cock as fast as I can.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Well I wouldn't go as far as to say that, seeing as the term "sequel" carries a negative connotation with it (for some reason). And really, just because others do something doesn't necessarily mean they should too.
> 
> ...though I would kill for a Pikmin 3.
> C'mon Shigeru... you know you want to....



Hasn't that already beeen confirmed?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Hasn't that already beeen confirmed?



I dont believe so. Not as far as my knowledge extends(which isnt very far ).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2011)

Pikmin 3 was confirmed for Wii U, yup.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 1, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I think the reason Ninty catch shit for it more than any other is because they have a bunch of more recognizeable core franchises. Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, Kirby, etc. They're franchises that Nintendo has been making reiteration after reiteration of for years. They can afford to do this because, unlike most franchises, people apparently aren't getting tired of them, so they keep making them, plus Nintendo has the advantage of making their own games. Spyro, Crash, Blinx: they would still be alive had they had these advantages.
> 
> Now I myself will start giving a f--k about it when they stop being fun, but it's not like the prejudice comes from nowhere.



The prejudice is coming out of now where. You can't compare Nintendo releasing a new Mario game once or twice a generation. To Sony of Activision bringing out a new IP and sequels every year of every other year. Take Sonic for example how many bad games have we had in this generation alone?
6 games in 5 to 6 years. With only 2 of them being decent to almost good. 
Crash, and Spyro are done due to multiple games releasing in short periods of time. Then with each new game the overall quality of the game drops. In most cases the original creator leaves, and the franchise is taken over by someone else.
Nintendo are releasing sequels or new version of popular franchise. Still they are keeping the quality of them high, and releasing them at a way slower pace.
Even if you didn't like Twilight Princess you still would consider playing Skyward Sword. Due to the fact there hasn't been a new Zelda game in 5 years.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 1, 2011)

Lol Nintendo is out for BLOOD... this christmas. Blatant product placement in Justin Bieber and Mariah Carey's new christmas cover video (yeah i know ) and mario kart sponsoring shows on the disney channel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Lol Nintendo is out for BLOOD... this christmas. Blatant product placement in Justin Bieber and Mariah Carey's new christmas cover video (yeah i know ) and mario kart sponsoring shows on the disney channel.



Yeah they are. I don't remember the last time Nintendo was like this.. Sega Genesis vs Super Nintendo?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

Pikmin 3 was confirmed quite a while ago. It was originally intended for the Wii but has been moved to the WiiU instead.

Also, cutthroat Nintendo makes me a happy camper. :3



Gnome said:


> Never utter that statement to me again, I hate it.



"Hey guys, I know everything is going so well right now, but I have an idea. How about we take a risk and spend millions of dollars making something new and hope people will like it? I think my idea is a lot better than making that new Mario game that we know will sell at least a million copies. What do you say?"

"gtfo"

You may hate it, but it's true and every business model ever follows it unless they have a couple million dollars extra they can either wipe their asses with or take a risk with.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 2, 2011)

Today i bought my Nintendo 3DS, more precisely the Zelda 25th anniversary special edition, looks so beautiful 

Ocarina of Time 3D was part of the bundle and i also bought Mario 3D land.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 2, 2011)

lucky son of a bitch, i wish i had money.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not opening up my Zelda bundle until 3DS to 3DS system transfer becomes available.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 2, 2011)

lol, everyone around me is getting 3ds. someone donate me one, after you transfer send me your old 3ds deathkun


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

No way bro, I am cashing it in for da $$$$$


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll pay you $10 for it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll just steal your $10.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Japan - 3DS nearing 3 million sold, Mario Kart 7 off to a fantastic start*

The following information comes from Satoru Iwata...

- 3DS will soon cross the three million sales mark
- this is two weeks ahead of the DS
- believes the 3DS has regained its momentum
- the high hardware/low software sales we saw was in preparation for big holiday titles
- says sales should reach 4 million before its one-year anniversary
- Mario Kart 7 sold roughly 420,000 units in its first week
- this is around double that of the DS version
- in the states, Iwata believes the holiday sales rush started about two weeks later than usual
- Mario titles are off to a better start internationally compared to Japan
- Nintendo is still expected to post an overall loss for the current fiscal year
- expect a recovery of profits in the next fiscal term



*3DS sales see big surge in UK, sell-out situations occuring*

Ah, tis the season for good news about the 3DS. In the UK, things are really heating up for the system. We're seeing a major increase in 3DS sales across the board, especially when it comes to the Metallic Red version. Sales of that color are so good that it's a virtual sell-out! If you're looking to get your hands on that particular color, I wish you good luck!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> "Hey guys, I know everything is going so well right now, but I have an idea. How about we take a risk and spend millions of dollars making something new and hope people will like it? I think my idea is a lot better than making that new Mario game that we know will sell at least a million copies. What do you say?"
> 
> "gtfo"
> 
> You may hate it, but it's true and every business model ever follows it unless they have a couple million dollars extra they can either wipe their asses with or take a risk with.



I don't hate it because I think it's untrue. I hate it because it's so so so often used out of context in any argument used in games that isn't pragmatic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Just how much can Fox News get wrong about the 3DS in a single sentence?*

Coming from a Fox News report...

*If you have a kid who's too young for a smartphone, there's nothing wrong with getting a Nintendo DS (starting at $100) or DS3 (the 3D model, $170).*

So...the 3DS is for babies, and it's actually called the DS3. Way to go, Fox News!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe once a few of these good RPGs I've been looking at come out I will buy a 3DS after all. 


Of course I'll still wait for the Lite version, but still.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Lololol, Fox News.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2011)

Is fox news really that shit?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 6, 2011)

I created a thread to join MK7 comunities.



Bitches.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe once a few of these good RPGs I've been looking at come out I will buy a 3DS after all.
> 
> 
> Of course I'll still wait for the Lite version, but still.



Same here, I want that sexy remodel.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 6, 2011)

so fox news trying to give rise to the smart phone even more?


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 6, 2011)

Just dropping to say that the December update is UP!

The servers are being hammered so is probable that you get an error while trying to update, but trying again and again worked for me.

Updating it right now!!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2011)

Smartphone gaming is as much of a joke as Fox News is. They're meant to be paired together.

Also, probably gonna do the update tomorrow so I don't have to deal with major traffic right now.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2011)

> The slightly delayed 3DS firmware went live today, introducing the ability for publishers to sell DLC, 3D video recording, and more hats to collect also introduces what may be Nintendo’s answer to achievements and trophies: accomplishments.


----------



## Wizard (Dec 6, 2011)

meh, im not getting a 3DS unless they improve that dang battery life


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


>



Accomplishments 
This made me laugh so hard and I don't know why.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 6, 2011)

Accomplishments, here's hoping it gets put to good use and isn't ignored by 3rd parties. Lazy name is lazy though, even less creative than trophies and achievements.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2011)

What other names are there besides Accomplishments? Trophies and Achievements are taken. 

Medals?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Accolades.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> What other names are there besides Accomplishments? Trophies and Achievements are taken.
> 
> *Medals*?



[YOUTUBE]eYjFbRkPziU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Dec 6, 2011)

"Super Mega Awesome Things You Have Done", I think it could work.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2011)

Ninchievements


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2011)

Super Trophies.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 7, 2011)

Take a look at this.  The 3DS upgrade is already out and I messed up a bit with the video recording. Stop-motion animation is pretty cool.

A made a 1 second video. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF-MjFtl430[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2011)

I wanna do some stop motion recording.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 7, 2011)

Upgrade your shit then.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2011)

I will.  ... Soon. 

I have lots of plushies to make stop motion video with.


----------



## TheWon (Dec 7, 2011)

Say Donkey Show you still use your 3DS. Haven't seen you on it in forever.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 7, 2011)

everyone has a ds besides me, i feel like a loser.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Circle Pad Pro: 480 hours of battery life? 
Reports from Japan suggest so*



> The Circle Pad Pro may require one triple A battery but according to the latest reports from Japan, the battery will last a long time.
> 
> Japanese website Andriasang reports that the manual for the Circle Pad Pro (due for release on 10 December in Japan) states that you can expect 480 hours of play time from one battery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2011)

Why the hell is nothing ever initially announced for the U.S. anymore? It's like NoA likes annoying people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Why the hell is nothing ever initially announced for the U.S. anymore? It's like NoA likes annoying people.


 they are bad.. NoA is slow as hell now. lol


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe we'll get the Circle Pad Pro 6 months after everyone else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

Why would we need 480 hours of battery life?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why would we need 480 hours of battery life?



Because you have to buy batteries.


It isn't that the 3DS itself has that long of battery life--it doesn't. It's just that the accessory runs on its own power and lasts that long on a battery.

Semi-misleading, I guess, but...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because you have to buy batteries.
> 
> 
> It isn't that the 3DS itself has that long of battery life--it doesn't. It's just that the accessory runs on its own power and lasts that long on a battery.
> ...


Some super rechargeable battery that has a life of 480 hours before needing to be recharged would be some awesome shit s'all I'm saying.
I was hoping for a battery that actually lasts 480 hours 
Guess I will just to have to settle for my kitten powered DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

The 3DS will last about 2 hours. 

But your Circle Pad Pro will let you play forever!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2011)

Does Revelations have the same button layout as The Mercs 3D? If it does, I won't need the Circle Pad. I'd personally rather not get it, since it's a bit bulky. I'd rather wait 'til the 3DS Lite has a second circle pad built in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Does Revelations have the same button layout as The Mercs 3D? If it does, I won't need the Circle Pad. I'd personally rather not get it, since it's a bit bulky. I'd rather wait 'til the 3DS Lite has a second circle pad built in.


 no idea.. But I remember capcom saying that the layout changed with the circle pad available now.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

I will avoid all games that make use of that disgraceful little circle pad attachment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, really, what's next? Shoulder button attachment?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, really, what's next? Shoulder button attachment?



That makes me think of rocket attachments.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Titty-fondling attachment for Japan only.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2011)

I know one, but its probably too fucking ridiculous to work. A rumble pack.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Rumble DS cart.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 8, 2011)

lol, 3ds lite ftw


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2011)

i'm not gonna wait 5+ years for another 3ds revision.  i'm getting mines next week.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 8, 2011)

lol if i had money i would have already bought a 3ds and then the 3ds lite verison


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2011)

By the time the 3DS Lite comes out, the normal 3DS will be $140 and the 3DS Lite will be $170 instead.

Works for me.


----------



## Sotei (Dec 9, 2011)

So, where do we share our friend codes? I have the special edition Zelda 25th Anniversary 3DS and when I get Mario Kart, I want to play against some of you guys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> i'm not gonna wait 5+ years for another 3ds revision.  i'm getting mines next week.



Don't they come out with a different DS each year?

or are you talking next gen?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

I would buy a couple of those zelda DSs no doubt they would be worth something later.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 9, 2011)

They wouldn't be worth anything extra later, gaming is going more mainstream, collector edition stuff on entire consoles is not like it was 20 years ago when things were truly limited. They've probably put hundreds of thousands of those Zelda 3Ds out there, it ruins the depreciating/appreciating value it may have had.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They wouldn't be worth anything extra later, gaming is going more mainstream, collector edition stuff on entire consoles is not like it was 20 years ago when things were truly limited. They've probably put hundreds of thousands of those Zelda 3Ds out there, it ruins the depreciating/appreciating value it may have had.



Yeah you are right...
There are still idiots in the world though something about people paying over 9000$ for a game one day before launch


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2011)

You forget, Gnome, that there will always be people out there who will throw money at anything that has the words "Limited Edition" in front of it. Sure, there may be less of them nowadays, but they're still there.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, really, what's next? Shoulder button attachment?



Er... do you KNOW that the Circle Pad Pro adds 2 extra shoulder buttons (L2/R2) to the 3DS on top of adding the second analog nub right?



This is why I really doubt the next 3DS will include a second analog, since to completely take the advantage of the Circle Pad Pro's extra imputs they would need to add not only a new analog, but also 2 extra shoulder buttons, for that the revision would need to be even bigger than the freaking Vita!

And on top of that, a revision that included the second analog but not the extra shoulder buttons would be incompatible with EVERY game that uses the second analog add-on released before the revision since games that will use it will ALSO use the extra shoulder buttons, if they are not there, that will make having the analog alone useless and gimp even more the controls.

What I think they will do is release a "special" edition along the next model

Something like a 3DSi that is just a more sleek 3DS and a "3DSi Pro" that is a bigger, less portable version of the 3DS that has 2 analogs, 4 shoulder buttons, bigger screens and a more ergonomic design.

Kinda like how the DSi XL didn't replace the DSi, but ratter existed alongside it for people that wanted a bigger, less portable console.

And don't worry, every game that uses the Circle Pad Pro is perfectly playable without it, think of it like the 3DS version of the CCPro on the Wii, is just for people that want a better grip and more console like inputs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sotei said:


> So, where do we share our friend codes? I have the special edition Zelda 25th Anniversary 3DS and when I get Mario Kart, I want to play against some of you guys.


 is in this thread... it is going to be hard to find. lol you can post your FC tho.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> is in this thread... it is going to be hard to find. lol you can post your FC tho.



You dont need FCs to play in a MK7 community.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> You dont need FCs to play in a MK7 community.


good point... forgot about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Er... do you KNOW that the Circle Pad Pro adds 2 extra shoulder buttons (L2/R2) to the 3DS on top of adding the second analog nub right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected.






How about an extra shoulder button attachment that gives you even more shoulder buttons?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then, the 3DS might, just might become even bigger than the original Xbox controller.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

They just have to reach for the stars and take hold their destiny!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2011)

I just got my red hot flaiming 3DS today!


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 11, 2011)

lol i want to be his status


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm totally buying Pullblox when I put money on my 3DS.


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Am I the only one really looking ffor AC 3DS


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> Am I the only one really looking ffor AC 3DS



No, I want it very badly.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 12, 2011)

blazikengirl said:


> Am I the only one really looking ffor AC 3DS



I swear Lost Legacy was cancelled and turned into Revelations.


----------



## blazikengirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I swear Lost Legacy was cancelled and turned into Revelations.



LOL I was actually talking about Animal Crossing, but I like Assassins Creed too. 

Shame they cancelled it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

ACxAC?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy sh-... is that real???


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Holy sh-... is that real???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Weird.

Very weird.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Weird.
> 
> Very weird.



I think your mistaking the word weird for awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

For a Japanese guy, Miyamoto is frightfully white in that photo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Miyamoto still a kid


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 13, 2011)

Miyamoto keeping it real.It's going to be a sad day when the lord takes him.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 13, 2011)

Well it seems the 3DS has outsold it's launch numbers in a single week. Also outsold every years DS week numbers at that specific week.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 13, 2011)

Those Japanese love them some MH.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Well it seems the 3DS has outsold it's launch numbers in a single week. Also outsold every years DS week numbers at that specific week.


 lol




*Japan - Monster Hunter 3G first week sales revealed, new 3DS record set*




- sold 471,055 units in its first week
- this figure represents just two days of sales
- 3DS had its best week yet last week, selling 378,114 units
- this figure covers the full week, from 12/5 to 12/11
- total 3DS sales in Japan are 3,237,272 units



too much power the MH Brand has..


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2011)

When the Japanese aren't being buttraped by monsters, they love hunting them. 

/obviousracism


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 13, 2011)

All this 3DS to DS japanese sales talk  has given me a ne found respect for the DS. It sold like over 600k, ina week coinciding 2 weeks from now in 2006. Eveen withmk, Mario and Monhun I don't se the 3DS that (though it may).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8g10uj5O58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks fun... 
He can fly pretty fast


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Looks fun...
> He can fly pretty fast


 Dat Dark Pit


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2011)

Oooh, Kid Icarus trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it really Kid Icarus, or is it Ratchet and Clank meets God of War meets Spyro?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually, I'd sooner liken it to a cross between FF and Star Fox.

Either way, lookin' forward to it mahself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it really Kid Icarus, or is it Ratchet and Clank meets God of War meets Spyro?




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMVMbCYu3bc[/YOUTUBE]
more like that. My GOTY 2010


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

I guess it does have some Starfox elements. But look at those weapons and giant bosses and moves: it screams the other games I mentioned.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess it does have some Starfox elements. But look at those weapons and giant bosses and moves: it screams the other games I mentioned.



Yeah but their pretty much generic for any action game (hence why they're in so many) and this is an action game.

You take that stuff out it may as well not be an action game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

I just remember Kid Icarus being a lot different.


Then again that was the NES.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 13, 2011)

sin and punishment 2 was one the best games ive ever played with great level and boss designs and i never beat the final boss.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just remember Kid Icarus being a lot different.
> 
> 
> Then again that was the NES.



I remember it just being a vertical Metroid.

I wonder if they'll keep the open world exploration of metroid or if it'll be linear. Not that it matters it looks fun, his voice however needs some getting used too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Circle Pad Pro seeing exclusive sale through GameStop*



> I felt this was worth singling out from Nintendo of America's release date press release. Just like Xenoblade Chronicles, the Circle Pad Pro will only be available through Nintendo's online shop or GameStop. You won't officially be able to grab the game from anywhere else, which should make your shopping experience a bit easier!


----------



## Escargon (Dec 13, 2011)

Im seriously surprised that 3DS can handle so much graphic. And i love the design, though i hate that pen and i would rather have touch controls.. Ive been playing Mario Kart 7 alot but seriously that blue shell is giving me nightmares. (The blue shell is a shell thats ultra fast and will always hit you, throw you back and slow you down so everyone can point the finger and laugh at you..) Thanks god that crap doesnt exist IRL otherwise this would be a normal day:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it really Kid Icarus, or is it Ratchet and Clank meets God of War meets Spyro?



Heh, i personally can only see Modern Final Fantasy with Greek Angels every time i watch anything related with this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Dated: Kid Icarus, 3DS Circle Pad Pro*



> Nintendo has issued its early 2012 videogame release schedule, and believe it or not, there's some quality info lurking in there. *The big release is undoubtedly Kid Icarus: Uprising -- it's going to be available for 3DS as of March 23, 2012.*
> 
> *There's also that Circle Pad Pro to worry about (or not). According to Nintendo, the optional add-on is coming to the United States on February 7. It's only being sold through GameStop, both at store locations and online, for $19.99. Okay then!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG KID ICARUS UPRISING :WOW


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Nintendo, where in the world are Animal Crossing and Paper Mario?


----------



## Corran (Dec 13, 2011)

Bassoonist said:


> Hey Nintendo, where in the world are Animal Crossing and Paper Mario?



Spreading out their releases it seems. So expect them later next year?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Bassoonist said:


> Hey Nintendo, where in the world are Animal Crossing and Paper Mario?



they are cumming
[YOUTUBE]qA1J23bx9Z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 13, 2011)

Corran said:


> Spreading out their releases it seems. So expect them later next year?



They need to spread them out less. Only one first party title throughout the January through March is a bit annoying. The 3DS has already had too many droughts.

Animal Crossing and Paper Mario were E3 2010 titles. They should quit pushing them back.


----------



## Corran (Dec 13, 2011)

Bassoonist said:


> They need to spread them out less. Only one first party title throughout the January through March is a bit annoying. The 3DS has already had too many droughts.
> 
> Animal Crossing and Paper Mario were E3 2010 titles. They should quit pushing them back.



Nintendo still aren't great with their release schedules. They keep doing the same thing over and over by staggering a lot of their titles and hoping 3rd parties will fill in the gaps. 

I also thought its strange not seeing Luigi's Mansion 2 yet. Maybe a quarter 2 release


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 13, 2011)

Corran said:


> Nintendo still aren't great with their release schedules. They keep doing the same thing over and over by staggering a lot of their titles and hoping 3rd parties will fill in the gaps.
> 
> I also thought its strange not seeing Luigi's Mansion 2 yet. Maybe a quarter 2 release



Luigi's Mansion 2 was just announced at this last E3.

If Nintendo can't get Animal Crossing and Paper Mario out sooner than it, something is wrong.

I did like the original Luigi's Mansion, and I do look forward to Luigi's Mansion 2, but Nintendo needs to get things straight. AC and PM shouldn't have shown up at E3 2010. Maybe this E3, but not anytime before.


----------



## Corran (Dec 13, 2011)

Were they playable at E3 2011? I remember trailers for them but I don't recall any gameplay demos for them from the show.
I think Luigi's Mansion 2 was playable.

I really do want PM a lot though, more excited for it than most Nintendo games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Bassoonist said:


> Luigi's Mansion 2 was just announced at this last E3.
> 
> If Nintendo can't get Animal Crossing and Paper Mario out sooner than it, something is wrong.
> 
> I did like the original Luigi's Mansion, and I do look forward to Luigi's Mansion 2, but Nintendo needs to get things straight. AC and PM shouldn't have shown up at E3 2010. Maybe this E3, but not anytime before.



They are probably doing the finishing touches on them or are already done on them.
They have to prep before release you know.
It's never good to rush good games.


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 13, 2011)

Corran said:


> Were they playable at E3 2011? I remember  trailers for them but I don't recall any gameplay demos for them from  the show.
> I think Luigi's Mansion 2 was playable.
> 
> I really do want PM a lot though, more excited for it than most Nintendo games



Luigi's Mansion 2 was playable, but Animal Crossing and Paper Mario weren't. =/



Unlosing Ranger said:


> They are probably doing the finishing touches on them or are already done on them.
> They have to prep before release you know.
> It's never good to rush good games.



I'm not saying that they should. I'm saying that they should have planned out things better to begin with. Including both development and advertising.

It's really annoying to have titles announced from the beginning that still have no release dates when random titles are getting announced and released immediately.

Nintendo's been a mess with the 3DS, but I don't think that's anything I need to remind anybody of. I haven't been annoyed with anything else about the 3DS myself. Just this. They obviously didn't plan out anything well - neither the development nor the releases.


----------



## Corran (Dec 14, 2011)

Quoting from Neogaf



			
				Neogaf said:
			
		

> GBA Virtual Console starts on Dec 16 2011 for Japanese 3DS Ambassadors. They announced the full list today.
> 
> 
> F-Zero: Maximum Velocity
> ...



Nice list


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome list. Sword of Flame personally would've been my choice but I can't complain.

EDIT: Couple seconds beaten by Corran haha.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice list...


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 14, 2011)

Pretty good list, I suppose.

I was hoping for Mario & Luigi, but what we got is a lot better than it could have been. The whole rest of the list could have been Super Mario Advance titles for all we knew.

I've been meaning to try out the Fire Emblem series, so this'll give me a chance.


----------



## Nodonn (Dec 14, 2011)

LttP is an old game from a different time, and it really shows. Nostalgia aside, MC is a better, much more polished experience.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with you Aji Tae, especially considering Nintendo already expressed interest in a LttP 3DS remake or some form of it on 3DS iirc, as well as Minish Cap only being playable on GBA. If you really want to, you can just get out your SNES copy of LttP and enjoy that. There's no other way to play Minish Cap, though.

I do hope for a 3DS Classics version of LttP, though. Or even better, a 3DS remake entirely. But that might be wishful thinking.

And also, I am sad that Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga didn't make the list. I probably would've gotten rid of Mario Kart: Super Circuit or Mario vs. Donkey Kong in exchange for it. Oh well, it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't you ever mention that accursed brand in here again.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't you ever mention that accursed brand in here again.



Which one? _SONY_?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Why on earth would you ever ruin the experience by doing that?



Fast forward button. :33


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fast forward button. :33



Worst excuse ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

What the hell you talking about? Fast forward button is the ultimate feature in emulation, bar none.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell you talking about? Fast forward button is the ultimate feature in emulation, bar none.



I agree, but personally it doesn't make up for playing them incorrectly. Games have to be played using the proper controller. The emulation experience simply feels lacking.

I bought a NES controller for my PC just to play this...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> I agree, but personally it doesn't make up for playing them incorrectly. Games have to be played using the proper controller. The emulation experience simply feels lacking.
> 
> I bought a NES controller for my PC just to play this...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope. Gotta be original.

My 360 controller is great for modern games. But I still went and got a NES controller for MegaMan.

And then I went and got a USB SNES controller.

And two USB Atari controllers.

And GB/GBA games either go into my GB Micro, bought on 3DS store, or emulated on my DSi cart.

You do it right or you don't do it at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

I like using the PS2 controller for SNES games for two reasons:

1) It has the same buttons as the SNES controller anyway.
2) You can use the back shoulder buttons for fast forward and auto-fire.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2011)

Only three days to go 'til I get the LoZ: 25th anniversary edition 3DS as an early birthday present


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say the odds of them not coming to the VC store at SOME point are rather low...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 15, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> They were never going to have A Link to the Past. They specifically gave away Four Swords for free, after all, and that was half of the GBA remake. I think their plan might be to create a 3D Classics version of the SNES game.



Didn't they mention about remaking it from the ground up though? I remember someone on here linked the interview. 

3D classics version wouldn't be bad too though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell you talking about? Fast forward button is the ultimate feature in emulation, bar none.



Makes grinding so easy 
You technically can't say you cheated because all you did was fast forward time


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Worst excuse ever.



Save state.

It's the best way of giving to certain games like bloody fire emblem.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Canute87 said:


> Save state.
> 
> It's the best way of giving to certain games like bloody fire emblem.



Not really most of the stuff in FE are predetermined.
You can save state yourself into a corner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Makes grinding so easy
> You technically can't say you cheated because all you did was fast forward time





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not really most of the stuff in FE are predetermined.
> You can save state yourself into a corner.


I've actually fucked myself over using save states in various games. They are dangerous. 

But, really, when you get down to it: it's not cheating either.  It's just reloading a save and skipping the need to repeat everything again.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

Fast forwarding is fun, especially in Pokemon and Dragon Warrior/Quest games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Fast forwarding is fun, especially in Pokemon and Dragon Warrior/Quest games.



1:Turbo+fast forward
2:????
3rofit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Imagine being able to fast forward modern games like Skyrim.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine being able to fast forward modern games like Skyrim.



Suddenly it's a simple 4 hour game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

I would probably only use it on the tedious parts, like smithing a million, billion daggers and traveling.

Of course the turbo would come in handy in combat.

Otherwise, fast forwarding will get you killed.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

There should be a slow motion option, so you can slow it down in battle whenever you see a really cool close call about to happen and you think "Damn, I wish I could see this in slow motion."


----------



## Gino (Dec 15, 2011)

I have to get mah 3ds back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> There should be a slow motion option, so you can slow it down in battle whenever you see a really cool close call about to happen and you think "Damn, I wish I could see this in slow motion."



Now you're just trying to cheat.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now you're just trying to cheat.



I can't understand you correctly, I'm running your post in slow motion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

NOOOOO


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine being able to fast forward modern games like Skyrim.



If a PC game hits a slow/unfun part, I usually just find a console command to zip through it. 

This is how I got around all of Mass Effect's problems. Getting around the Citadel ain't so bad with move speed 9001.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 15, 2011)

GBA games in a few hours.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not really most of the stuff in FE are predetermined.
> You can save state yourself into a corner.



Multiple save states.

Besides i only used them for arena and random stats abuse.


How the fuck can you put a level fucking 15 silver sword swordmaster against a level 10 Iron Axe fighter. Oh yeah even with max stats fuckers still attack twice.

No No No I had to even the odds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Nmaster64 said:


> If a PC game hits a slow/unfun part, I usually just find a console command to zip through it.
> 
> This is how I got around all of Mass Effect's problems. Getting around the Citadel ain't so bad with move speed 9001.


I know there are cheats for Skyrim, but I refuse to use them.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 15, 2011)

Apparently America is gonna be last to get the gba ambassador games. Australia has them already, Japan and Europe next. When us? Lame...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

America is the last with everything nowadays. Fuck NoA.

Does America even have a release date for the GBA games yet?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 15, 2011)

Not that I know of


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 15, 2011)

I want those gba games, I loved Kirby Amazing Mirror and Minish Cap.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2011)

If we don't get them before the end of the year I'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Corran (Dec 15, 2011)

I bought a US 3DS so I would stop getting games late. Fuck you Nintendo


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know why NoA kinda sucks lately, to be honest. We get everything later than Europe lately. We get things later than Australia. _AUSTRALIA_, for Christ's sake. 

Granted, I have no problem waiting. It's just weird how Europe is getting the GBA games tomorrow (they actually can get them now, according to the time I have) and the USA doesn't even have a date for them yet.


----------



## Corran (Dec 16, 2011)

Australia always had to wait months, and the wii shop prices were a rip off and some games took months there too. Its why I got the US one. Didn't make any difference in the end 

Except game prices, game prices here are still shit here. Its nearly $70US for a 3DS game


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2011)

It's all your fault, Corran. NoA is on to your Australian cheating.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 16, 2011)

Since Xenoblade's announcement, NoA can do no wrong in my eyes. Maybe I'm too nice.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2011)

NoA did Xenoblade wrong though, a whole year late practically.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 16, 2011)

Better late than never though; and plus it's also a good sign. Maybe NoA will listen to  fans more in the future.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm getting a Zelda Limited Edition 3DS. :WOW

I live overseas and it's going to arrive in the mail in a month or two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I'm getting a Zelda Limited Edition 3DS. :WOW
> 
> I live overseas and it's going to arrive in the mail in a month or two.



I forgot about that. I wonder if it's too late to purchase. 


If I don't find it on sale somewhere this weekend I ain't even bothering.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 16, 2011)

Tommorrow I'll get my Zelda limited edition 3DS as an early birthday present 

hyyyyype


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2011)

Didja get it yet, Scizor? 

Still waiting for 3DS to 3DS system transfer to become available to I can use my Zelda 3DS too. ;~;

Also, guys, debating on whether to play Metroid Fusion or Skyward Sword at the moment. HELP ME OUT.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 17, 2011)

Wait I thought it was already available? There's a bunch of videos on YouTube too. 

Personally, I sometimes play handheld games in the morning while watching Sportscenter or something. With the SS' control scheme? Yeah I'd be too lazy for that at this time. I'm not a morning person, so yeah.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2011)

I got the Zelda limited edition 3DS as an early birthday present today 

And it's awesome =D


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I got the Zelda limited edition 3DS as an early birthday present today
> 
> And it's awesome =D


 Bastard...


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2011)

The GBA games are so awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> The GBA games are so awesome.



They'll most likely hit the e-store, too


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2011)

The GBA games are awesome. However, I really cannot wait for a US release date for Monster Hunter 3G Tri.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 18, 2011)

^ Same especially if they pack it with the circle pad pro thing.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 18, 2011)

Wonder when we'll get an announcement for MH. But with all the great games coming out though, waiting shouldnt be that hard. 



Personally I'm most excited for KH3D.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 18, 2011)

KH3D is shaping up to be the best KH game ever. 

Also, I am getting Super Mario 3D Land and Pokemon Rumble Blast for Christmas. >w<


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 18, 2011)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The GBA games are awesome. However, I really cannot wait for a US release date for Monster Hunter 3G Tri.



Oh yeah, I would so get that once I get a 3DS. It's really cheap so hopefully it will be soon enough.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I got the Zelda limited edition 3DS as an early birthday present today
> 
> And it's awesome =D



Yeah, the actual design of the 3DS looks great.

As for OoT, the game is actually good but it felt more like a port to me, which is all right and all but you kinda expect the game to feel more than a port.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 18, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, the actual design of the 3DS looks great.
> 
> As for OoT, the game is actually good but *it felt more like a port to me*, which is all right and all but you kinda expect the game to feel more than a port.



That's because it is a port.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, the actual design of the 3DS looks great.



I agree. 



Kaitou said:


> As for OoT, the game is actually good but it felt more like a port to me, which is all right and all but you kinda expect the game to feel more than a port.



As far as I know it is a port, though.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> KH3D is shaping up to be the best KH game ever.
> 
> Also, I am getting Super Mario 3D Land and Pokemon Rumble Blast for Christmas. >w<



I'm getting Super Mario 3D Land and Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

OoT is a port? Maybe I'm just being needlessly specific, but I was under the impression that a port was a direct copy of the data of a game from one platform to another (with an alteration in control scheme). From what I can tell, the game received a significantly improved update visually, and I heard they altered one of the levels to make it a tad easier.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm getting Super Mario 3D Land and *Tales of the Abyss*.



I'm getting that game soon, too.
But I'll have to buy it myself =P

But it's worth it, imo, offc.



Shirker said:


> OoT is a port? Maybe I'm just being needlessly specific, but I was under the impression that a port was a direct copy of the data of a game from one platform to another (with an alteration in control scheme). From what I can tell, the game received a significantly improved update visually, and I heard they altered one of the levels to make it a tad easier.



As far as I know a port is a game that's ported from one console to another with no significant changes storyline wise.

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting 

---------------

A bit of a change of topic. I've got a question regarding the 3DS's music player for anyone that has it. My mp3 player broke a few months ago and I've been looking for a replacement, and since the 3DS plays music, I figured I'd kill 2 birds with one stone since I'm planning on getting one soon. Anyway, I've got some questions as for what to expect from it, since I couldn't get a good example from the display at my best buy.
1) How's the sound quality from it?
2.) How much music is it possible to put on it, like approximately (forgive me, I'm not well versed in it's storage)?
3.) Does the music player work if the 3DS is closed?


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> A bit of a change of topic. I've got a question regarding the 3DS's music player for anyone that has it. My mp3 player broke a few months ago and I've been looking for a replacement, and since the 3DS plays music, I figured I'd kill 2 birds with one stone since I'm planning on getting one soon. Anyway, I've got some questions as for what to expect from it, since I couldn't get a good example from the display at my best buy.
> 1) How's the sound quality from it?
> 2.) How much music is it possible to put on it, like approximately (forgive me, I'm not well versed in it's storage)?
> 3.) Does the music player work if the 3DS is closed?



1) Pretty good.
2) As much as your SD card can hold, I suppose. (It comes with a 2 GB one, soooo...)
3) Yes, it does.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn Euros getting TotA before us. 



Scizor said:


> As far as I know a port is a game that's ported from one console to another with no significant changes storyline wise.
> 
> I could be wrong, though.



An update in the graphics department also counts as a remake imo. Although people only count this as a "portmake", saying it's only somewhere in between.  I personally think they did enough that counts it as a remake. The character models look amazing, the framerate is solid, and the touchscreen interface is miles better than it's older counterpart's menu system. Boss Rush was good, but quickly lost it's luster after a few rounds for me. Some new sidequests would've been great too.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Divine Death said:


> 1) Pretty good.
> 2) As much as your SD card can hold, I suppose. (It comes with a 2 GB one, soooo...)
> 3) Yes, it does.



Sweeeet.
Thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Oot 3D is not a port. smh at the comments..'remake'


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Damn Euros getting TotA before us.
> 
> 
> 
> An update in the graphics department also counts as a remake imo. Although people only count this as a "portmake", saying it's only somewhere in between.  I personally think they did enough that counts it as a remake. The character models look amazing, the framerate is solid, and the touchscreen interface is miles better than it's older counterpart's menu system. Boss Rush was good, but quickly lost it's luster after a few rounds for me. Some new sidequests would've been great too.



As I see it, the lack of new content makes it a port.
The enhanced graphics and the adaptation to the 3Ds' controls don't count towards that, as I see it.



Malvingt2 said:


> Oot 3D is not a port. smh at the comments..'remake'



What's your reasoning?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Japanese software sales - Dec. 5th to 11th (top 50)*



> *01./00. [3DS] Monster Hunter 3G # (Capcom) {2011.12.10} (?5.800) - 521.959 / NEW
> 02./01. [3DS] Mario Kart 7 (Nintendo) {2011.12.01} (?4.800) - 183.834 / 607.453 (-57%)
> 03./03. [3DS] Super Mario 3D Land (Nintendo) {2011.11.03} (?4.800) - 89.743 / 724.611 (+21%)*
> 04./00. [PS3] The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Bethesda Softworks) {2011.12.08} (?7.980) - 75.865 / NEW
> ...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> As I see it, the lack of new content makes it a port.
> The enhanced graphics and the adaptation to the 3Ds' controls don't count towards that, as I see it.



I see where you're coming from. As I said, people merely think it's an "enhanced port", which is an oxymoron. "Enhanced port" basically means it's a remake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2011)

Notice most of it's nintendo 


Scizor said:


> What's your reasoning?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 18, 2011)

It also includes Master Quest.

Arguing port vs. remake is kinda semantics, it's a bit of a gray area in this case although _technically_ speaking remake is the more accurate definition here.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Notice most of it's nintendo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



So, just to be certain, Ocarina of time 3D was made from the ground up?

As that's the definition of a remake, if I'm not mistaken.
I'm not implying that you're wrong, I would just like to know if it's a port or a remake by definition.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2011)

It's a remake, it's clearly not a port.


Nmaster64 said:


> It also includes Master Quest.



If I recall they originally wanted to do that with the 64, but only got to do it when the gamecube came out.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 18, 2011)

"Ground up" is a matter of opinion.

All the textures and models were improved, and plenty of code had to be rewritten. However plenty of code was reused as well no doubt.

A port generally has pretty much the same code-base, with just a swap of all the console/controller-specific code/images/etc. The Gamecube version is a good example, almost nothing was changed in that version except the controls and some bug fixes.

A remake just means there are some rather notable changes between the versions. In this case, all the models and textures were updated along with quite a bit of code and a couple new features (such as Master Quest).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Alright.
> So what are the definitions of a port and a remake, exactly? =)



Port would be like the gamecube one.
This would be a remake that simply follows the same format with small changes.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 18, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Port would be like the gamecube one.
> This would be a remake that simply follows the same format with small changes.



I see, thanks.

I stand corrected.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> ^ Same especially if they pack it with the circle pad pro thing.




They might not pack it in. The circle pad pro accessory is being sold exclusively through gamestop. 

Also I think I will be fine with out it. Seriously you can customize the touch screen and the D pad (on the touch screen which you can make smaller or bigger) works very well with the camera. Plus the locking system I hear works very well.

Either way I'm going to get it but mainly for RE revelations.


Regarding the OoT topic. Locked 30 frames > N64 OoT


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2011)

You guys are really gonna pick the Circle pad for Resident evil??

I mean, Mercenaries controls are just perfect the way they are. I doubt Revelations gonna add or change too much to make them different.

I will totally buy it for MH4 tough.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> You guys are really gonna pick the Circle pad for Resident evil??
> 
> I mean, Mercenaries controls are just perfect the way they are. I doubt Revelations gonna add or change too much to make them different.
> 
> I will totally buy it for MH4 tough.



OK good point I gess RE really does not need it. I will have to wait on the MH and see if the touch screen / lock system is to my liking. I would use it if they put a Call of Duty on the system which I think they will. Hell they made how many for the DS.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2011)

Lock system in MH really sounds like a newbie thingy.

I mean, its okay to make thing more simple thus helping newcomers to the game but its nonsensical when you have to aim for specific spots of the monsters (claws, head, whatever) to gain specific rewards. Unless you can lock-on the different breakable parts. That would be pretty good.

Still, I feel MH is a series where you really need a second stick to turn the camera.

I dont know what they do on the CoD for the DS, cant comment. In fact I think i actually never played a FPS on the DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 18, 2011)

If we want to accurately define OoT 3D, it's an enhanced port. A true remake would be like turning LttP into a 3D Zelda game.

But OoT is a very good enhanced port. But not enough has changed for it to be considered a true remake.

And also, lock on system in MH3G is completely optional. Doesn't have to be used at all. And it's not the kind of lock on you're thinking of. All the "lock on" does is make you face the nearest big monster. It doesn't really lock on to anything, you still aim for the parts you want and whatever else. It's just to help with camera issues in case you don't want to use the Circle Pad Pro or don't want to map camera controls to the touch screen, etc.



Aji Tae said:


> I'm getting Super Mario 3D Land and Tales of the Abyss.



Damn you, I want TotA too.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 18, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Still, I feel MH is a series where you really need a second stick to turn the camera.



Clawing on the PSP works just as well once you get used to it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 18, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Notice most of it's nintendo


Wow, Ocarina of Time 3D is a remake. That'll make playing it again worthwhile.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2011)

I got Mario Kart 7.

And a 3DS for free.

Anyone wanna add me so we can fuck these ppl up on the road ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> You guys are really gonna pick the Circle pad for Resident evil??
> 
> I mean, Mercenaries controls are just perfect the way they are. I doubt Revelations gonna add or change too much to make them different.
> 
> I will totally buy it for MH4 tough.


 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g9PcS4oOHw[/YOUTUBE]



"Shion" said:


> I got Mario Kart 7.
> 
> And a 3DS for free.
> 
> Anyone wanna add me so we can fuck these ppl up on the road ?


4682 8553 8521


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm getting circle pad for RE and Monster Hunter. Excited for both!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I'm getting circle pad for RE and Monster Hunter. Excited for both!


 Yeah... same for me..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not getting the circle pad. 

But I have decided to get the 3DS within 12 months.


----------



## Corran (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not getting the circle pad.
> 
> But I have decided to get the 3DS within 12 months.



If you have big hands you will probably end up getting the circle pad, like me


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 19, 2011)

Would've been great if Kid Icarus was compatible with the Circe pad. Would be a little easier for lefties like me. Still getting it, for MH and MGS.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 19, 2011)

Corran said:


> If you have big hands you will probably end up getting the circle pad, like me



My hands are pretty big and I think the attachment would make the 3DS a little more comfortable to hold. I don't care about looks at all. Hell I preferred the original, clunky DS to the DS Lite because it was a bit bigger and less cramped (from what I remember).


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2011)

My hands fit the 3DS nicely...

Y'all are freaks of nature..


----------



## Corran (Dec 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> My hands fit the 3DS nicely...
> 
> Y'all are freaks of nature..



Your hands have square edges?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2011)

Corran said:


> Your hands have square edges?



Ye damn right.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 20, 2011)

Still thinks the wi-fi is extremely odd on 3DS.

I can play SSF43D like 10 miles from my Wi-Fi but sadly i have to stay one inch from the wi-fi modem if i want to play Mario Kart 7. I heard people doesnt have this problem with mk7 but i and my friends have it, be it my modem, the banks modem or theirs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Kid Icarus: Uprising - new vehicle revealed*


----------



## Velocity (Dec 22, 2011)

I love this Letterbox thing. It's so awesome!


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 22, 2011)

letterbox thing                 ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 22, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Kid Icarus: Uprising - new vehicle revealed*



Love it.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful. 



Scizor said:


> Tommorrow I'll get my Zelda limited edition 3DS as an early birthday present
> 
> hyyyyype



Cool grats. I was able to trade my DSiXL for the 3DS on Black Friday so it only cost me 100 bucks. I didn't realize it would be so small , but it's so gorgeous. :33

I love Zelda 3DS, time to get SMTS OC, Star Fox 3D, Super Mario 3D Land, Tales of Abyss, RE: Revelations, MGS3, and of course Kid Icarus next.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 23, 2011)

The World said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. And I, too, wasn't aware the Zelda 3DS would be so small, lol. It even fits in my old nintendo DS'd protection case. =P

And tommorrow is my birthday so I'll probably be getting quite some money to spend on 3DS games


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not at home for Christmas, but mother let me bring along Pokemon Rumble Blast to open as a gift on Christmas. I get to open all my other gifts when I get home on January 17th.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm glad I'm still able to play my DS games on my 3DS because I still have a ton I have yet to play.

When I saw how funny the Zelda 3DS cartridge looked, I actually was worried for a moment my DS games wouldn't fit in the slot.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2011)

I got my 3DS for free at work...

Traded for a blender. 

Anyway, who wants to get on some MK7?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2011)

*3DS - game card sizes*

*128MB Card*
Bust-A-Move Universe (Square Enix)
Cubic Ninja (Ubisoft)
PilotWings Resort (Nintendo)

*256MB Card*
Dream Trigger 3D (Bandai Namco)
Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters (WB Games)
Rayman 3D (Ubisoft)
Steel Diver (Nintendo)
Super Monkey Ball 3D (Sega)
Tetris Axis (Nintendo)
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars (Ubisoft)

*512MB Card*
Asphalt 3D (Ubisoft)
Driver Renegade 3D (Ubisoft)
LEGO Pirates of the Caribbean: The Video Game (Disney)
LEGO Star Wars III: The Clone Wars (LucasArts)
Nintendogs + Cats (Nintendo)
Pokemon Rumble Blast (Nintendo)
Super Mario 3D Land (Nintendo)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (Nintendo)
The Sims 3 (Electronic Arts)

*1GB Card*
Madden NFL Football (Electronic Arts)
Mario Kart 7 (Nintendo)
Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D (Capcom)
Ridge Racer 3D (Bandai Namco)
Star Fox 64 3D (Nintendo)

*2GB Card*
Blazblue Continuum Shift II (Aksys Games)
Dead or Alive Dimensions (Koei Tecmo)
Doctor Lautrec and the Forgotten Knights (Konami)
Monster Hunter Tri G (Capcom)
Samurai Warriors Chronicles (Koei Tecmo)
Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition (Capcom)
Tales of the Abyss (Bandai Namco)
Thor: God of Thunder (Sega)
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 3D (Ubisoft)
*4GB Card*
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance (Square Enix)
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D (Konami)
New Love Plus (Konami)
Resident Evil Revelations (Capcom)





Wow I was wrong...4 games with 4GB...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't believe madden takes up one gig.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2011)

Imo they should make a Tales of Symhpnia remake for the 3DS.
And a Super smash bros. melee port with online features.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2011)

That seems too amazing for Nintendo to do. I can only dream.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2011)

Gots me a 3DS for Christmas. All is good with the world. Pretty nifty gadget with some cooler features than I expected (AR cards are magic.).
Friend's Code is in my sig if anyone wants to add it, though all I've got at the moment is Super Mario 3DS.

Also, if anyone knows about any tricks on how to get the volume louder on this thing, it'd be greatly appreciated, cuz atm, the headphone output is ass.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Also, if anyone knows about any tricks on how to get the volume louder on this thing, it'd be greatly appreciated, cuz atm, the headphone output is ass.



Go into *System Settings > Other Settings > Sound.*

There select any other option that isn't Surround, that should increase the volume a tad, nothing extraordinary but I think it really helps.

Hope this was of help!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 26, 2011)

Pokemon Rumble Blast is awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 26, 2011)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Go into *System Settings > Other Settings > Sound.*
> 
> There select any other option that isn't Surround, that should increase the volume a tad, nothing extraordinary but I think it really helps.
> 
> Hope this was of help!



Thanks, it helped a little bit. I also experimented with a different set of headphones and it amped up the sound a bit more. It sacrifices a little quality, but quality means balls when I can't hear it.
----------------

Really liking Mario 3D so far. A bit more challenging than I thought it would be. I actually died so much on one stage that the game had to help me 

I'm currently in world 5 now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Nintendo Direct live-stream*

- Iwata has apologized for the gap in software releases - says big 3DS titles coming this year, to be discussed later in the broadcast
- Iwata even mentioned the Spike TV VGA that Skyward Sword won
- expect an Iwata Asks for Ghost Camera after the broadcast
- Kid Icarus: Uprising is going through fine-tuning
- 3 on 3 multiplayer and battle royal, both local and online

- Capcom is holding the Resident Evil Premium Party event on 1/20
- Nintendo character costumes in Dynasty Warriors Next
- Fire Emblem 3DS will feature popular series elements, a free map system and skill system from previous games
- Nintendo to host monthly 3D picture contests starting next month
- celebrity judge judging the pictures
- winners get Nintendo goods
- Tobidasu Pretty Cure is a photo decoration app



Fire Emblem looks so good and Kid Icarus omg!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2011)

D'at kid icarus uprising!!!  

So i heard nintendo's getting ready to put DLC in the 3ds, could this mean mario kart 7 could get some content? :amazed


----------



## Awesome (Dec 27, 2011)

What is the optimal viewing distance for the 3ds? Certain distances seem better than others. I really don't like that my eyes have to adjust after there is no 3d. When you're viewing in 3d and then go through a loading screen where it is just one color and then go right back to 3d it takes time for your eyes to adjust. I'm sure I'm not the only one having this problem 

My eyes also have to be completely focused on the screen. If I look down to the bottom screen and back up it takes time to adjust, probably about 4-5 seconds.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2011)

I found the 3D looks the best when you're a good foot and some change away from the screen. Give or take...ehhhh... 15 inches? It's also the most comfortable distance when sitting down since your arms have somewhere to rest, so Ninty probably planned on that. But yeah, any closer or further from that little window of distance and your eyes end up having to focus on too fine a point, which gives you very little leeway to actually get the effect of the 3D. My eyes haven't had trouble adjusting to the 3D when taking my eyes off it though, but I guess that might just be because SM3D doesn't really utilize the bottom screen much.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 27, 2011)

Does the game get harder as it progresses? It felt like a baby could have beaten the first world


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Does the game get harder as it progresses? It felt like a baby could have beaten the first world



Yes, and when you get to the bonus stages it can be pretty difficult. I got the derp tanuki suit once.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> D'at kid icarus uprising!!!
> 
> So i heard nintendo's getting ready to put DLC in the 3ds, could this mean mario kart 7 could get some content? :amazed



One of the past two system updates already enabled DLC ability. Now as for Mario KArt 7? The game would have to be programmed before hand to accept DLC.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Does the game get harder as it progresses? It felt like a baby could have beaten the first world



Hmm... well, if your one of those types that makes it a point in platformers to nab as many of whatever coveted collector's item you can in your first go (Red rings/S Ranks for Generations or Star Medals for this game), then the game has a habit of beckoning you to so-close-yet-so-far areas that will kill you if you don't have some sort of handicap, like the raccoon suit.

The stages by themselves do get a _little_ challenging as you go on, requiring you to master stuff like timing, patience and stage awareness; y'know, Mario stuff. But other than stage 4-3 (aka the f--king rotating blocks of doom), none of the levels have tripped me up for a very long amount of time. I'm already on World 6 and I haven't been playing it for more than a cumulative 3 hours. World 7 or 8 might shut my ass up though.



Gnome said:


> Yes, and when you get to the bonus stages it can be pretty difficult. I got the derp tanuki suit once.



Screw that damn suit...
...
insulting my intelligence...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gIu2Q8w50c[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0KP2Maa6Tc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey, new people that have a 3DS, let's exchange friend codes. Just quote this post with your FC. 

Here's mine: 3609-1047-7032


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Resident Evil Revelations Demo "eShop"*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30OhyOesrek[/YOUTUBE]


Damn it... NoA come on, I want to play this.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> Hey, new people that have a 3DS, let's exchange friend codes. Just quote this post with your FC.
> 
> Here's mine: 3609-1047-7032



I'll go ahead and add you. I only have Super Mario 3D Land and Zelda but I'll be getting Mario Kart soon.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 27, 2011)

Falcon said:


> I'll go ahead and add you. I only have Super Mario 3D Land and Zelda but I'll be getting Mario Kart soon.



Those were the only games I saw worth buying, so same here 

I'm looking forward to the future games more.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Japan - upcoming release dates*

1/12: Ghost Camera
1/12: Ace Combat 3D
1/19: Rhythm Thief R
1/19: Beyond the Labyrinth
1/26: Resident Evil Revelations
2/24: New Love Plus
2/16: Tekken 3D Prime Edition
2/16: Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
2/23: Harvest Moon: Hajimari no Daichi
3/1: Mario and Sonic at the 2012 London Olympic Games
3/8: Metal Gear Solid 3D
3/8: Hatsune Miku and Future Stars Project Mirai
3/8: Girl's RPG
3/15: Dynasty Warriors Next
March - Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
3/22 - Kid Icarus: Uprising
4/19 - Fire Emblem 3DS




Funny no Luigi Mansion 2 or Paper Mario? Q3 Maybe?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 27, 2011)

They better not be Q3. 

I don't see Animal Crossing either.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> They better not be Q3.
> 
> I don't see Animal Crossing either.



So no Mario Tenis, Animal Crossing, Luigi Masion 2 and Paper Mario? Q1 or Q2 so far..


----------



## Sotei (Dec 27, 2011)

Fire Emblem! Fuck yeah! I loved the 2D sprites of the GBA games, I hated it when they went for the graphical upgrade in Shadow Dragon but these 3D models move like the old school 2D sprites. It looks awesome, I will buy Fire Emblem day 1 and spend hours upon hours playing through it multiple times.

By the way, Fire Emblem is the first title to feature DLC.


oh yeah, here's my friend code.

3866-8374-6499

Add me, let me know you're from here. 

I'm currently playing Pushmo.  If you haven't bought it, you need to. It's called Pullblox in EU.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2011)

Death, Sotei, Falcon, I've added you guys. I'll show up as "BX3". Though, I'm not sure when I'm gonna come into the money to get MK7, plus it's not particularly on the top of my priorities list, so you may not see much activity from me.

BTW, I'm now on World 7 on SM3D, and I was right about it shutting me up. This place is kicking my ass; I think I've gotten the "Aw, let me help you, retard" raccoon suit twice now.

It makes me sad to see how soon Revelations is coming out in Japan. If it's coming out on a similar date here in the States, that's not gonna give me much time; SSX comes out in early February. Don't make me choose .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure who here hasn't added me yet, but feel free to add me.

FC: 4382-1998-1179


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Those were the only games I saw worth buying, so same here
> 
> I'm looking forward to the future games more.



Yeah, if you have a 3DS you must have Super Mario 3D Land. Probably one of the best purchases I've ever made. It actually made me feel a lot better about owning a 3DS too.

I added you Shirker, Brandon, Sotei, and Death. My friend code is in my sig, add me too!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll add some of you guys when I have a chance and I'll repost my friend code for you guys.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7l163shM68&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

 I'm so gonna rape online.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Japan - upcoming release dates*
> 
> 1/12: Ghost Camera
> 1/12: Ace Combat 3D
> ...



Probably a good thing that they hold those titles off for later. One of Nintendo's big faults in the past was letting First party titles swamp 3rd party titles. They have a nice list of games their  and some pretty good 3rd party titles with still one  / two first party titles that are slightly above average ? I think they will both slide into Q3 and its a wise decision if thats the case.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 28, 2011)

In OOT some enemies are glitched are for me. The Deku Babas stare straight up and try and bite the air. Those salamanders are glitched too, they were spinning around and around 

Anybody else having these issues?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to buy Tales of the Abyss 3D later today 
I hope they've done one of my favorite games justice. They did with OoT so I'm optimistic. 

Also, I'll add all of you who shared their codes and post my FC later today =D


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't wait for Resident Evil Revelations. Got 9.0 from Nintendo power and it seem the series is going back to their root...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Kid Icarus Uprising & KHDD the most. But currentyly MK7 does its justice for me.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2011)

Tales of the Abyss 3D was sold out EVERYWHERE here. 
So I don't have it yet.

But I guess this is good news in regard to future Tales of titles maybe coming to Europe. =)


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 28, 2011)

Well latest Media Create is out, 3DS dominated (482,200) Vita bombed (72,479) and got outsold by the PSP (101,121)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Well latest Media Create is out, 3DS dominated (482,200) Vita bombed (72,479) and got outsold by the PSP (101,121)


 Oh god Vita lol


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh god Vita lol



I know I was at least expecting it io follow the 3DS launch pattern, but no it does much worse. I'm kinda sad but I'd be more sad if the Sony didn't deserve it with that memory card bull shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor vita......did something happen to it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I know I was at least expecting it io follow the 3DS launch pattern, but no it does much worse. I'm kinda sad but I'd be more sad if the Sony didn't deserve it with that memory card bull shit.


 I agree



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Poor vita......did something happen to it?


 well still alive but who knows how much longer...


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2011)

Wiat, wait, the Vita's out already?!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Wiat, wait, the Vita's out already?!?


 yes in Japan and bombing...lol  

back to topic: 3DS is looking good with all the titles that are coming in 2012


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, okay. Y'know, it's odd, from what I heard, the Vita had attracted a lot of interest with Japanese consumers, but I guess they meant in relation to Sony's other gaming hardware. Either that or the interest was just hype that didn't pan out.

Anyway, yes, 2012 looks like it'll be "The Year of the Video Game" and the 3DS is hitting the hardest. Sooo much good stuff coming out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Link's Awakening DX is 2011's Best-Selling 3DS VC Game*




> It's official: The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX is the 3DS Virtual Console's best-selling game of 2011 in Europe and North America.
> Link's legendary adventure tops the all-time Virtual Console charts in the UK and North America ? live later today ? beating off competition from Mario, Samus and Kirby.
> In fact, the game is the second biggest seller overall in the eShop, just behind temporarily free behemoth 3D Classics: Excitebike.
> Here's hoping this bodes well for future Game Boy Color games coming to 3DS Virtual Console.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok death-kun, sotei, falcon, and shirker I added you guys. My fc is 3823-8519-8114. I currently own mk7, Mario 3D Land, LoZ: OoT, Pushmo (Pullblox), 20 ambassador games and a few other eshop titles.

Btw, can't wait for luigi's mansion 2, paper Mario, Mario tennis, and animal crossing!!!

Also you'll see me as JFree or JFree26 I believe.


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 28, 2011)

ok I recently got a 3DS, only game i have is Ocarina of time , what else is good to get? You know other then mario kart 7 and star fox

Any good jrpgs out ?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 28, 2011)

I came damn close to selling my ps3 for a 3ds... then I put skyrim back in the disk tray, true story.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2011)

Added you, desu desu.

Jeez, now I'm gonna have to justify all this friending. Hopefully I can get enough money for MK in the near future.




Disaresta said:


> I came damn close to selling my ps3 for a 3ds... then I put skyrim back in the disk tray, true story.



We all have our priorities


----------



## Scizor (Dec 29, 2011)

I just bought Tales of the Abyss 3D 

It was sold out EVERYWHERE near where I live. But then we found a store that was a half an hour drive away and I went and got it. 

I hope all this trouble I had to go through to get this game will at least show that Tales of games DO sell in Europe. =D


----------



## Awesome (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I'll do a system review of the 3DS after I use it more. Perhaps I'll review review OOT to see what I would give it and then I'll move onto Mario. I'm actually fairly impressed with the 3DS, but it does have its flaws.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I think I'll do a system review of the 3DS after I use it more. Perhaps I'll review review OOT to see what I would give it and then I'll move onto Mario. I'm actually fairly impressed with the 3DS, but it does have its flaws.



I'd read such a review.
I, too, am impressed by the 3DS so far.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been having a blast play OOT in 3D. Nothing much different, but it's nice to see the updated models and such. Now it's time for my fun to disappear and my heart to break in pieces.

I have reached the Water Temple. My most hated dungeon / place / shithole in gaming history. It's the reason I have hated water in video games since I was young


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I've been having a blast play OOT in 3D. Nothing much different, but it's nice to see the updated models and such. Now it's time for my fun to disappear and my heart to break in pieces.
> 
> I have reached the Water Temple. My most hated dungeon / place / shithole in gaming history. It's the reason I have hated water in video games since I was young


Use a good walkthrough. It's the only way I got through it the first time. IIRC I was stuck just getting out of the main zora cave before I gave up and looked at gamefaqs.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

I refuse 

The feeling I'll get when I complete it will be fantastic. I've only played OOT two times and I completely forgot the water temple. All I remember is water switching agony and Dark Link. This is going to be good


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 30, 2011)

The worst thing about OoT is that feeling when you have missed one skulltula, don't know which one, and have only 19 out of the 20 heart containers. That was when I first played the game a few years ago. I have never felt so frustrated since.



Awesome said:


> I refuse
> 
> The feeling I'll get when I complete it will be fantastic. I've only played OOT two times and I completely forgot the water temple. All I remember is water switching agony and Dark Link. This is going to be good


Fair enough. As for me, I only remember a bit of the Great Deku tree because I was over at a friends house about three years ago and he had a working N64. That's it as far as my memory of the levels goes.


----------



## Gino (Dec 30, 2011)

I could never free the big skulltula guy I feel guilty every time I beat the game that didn't change even on the 3ds.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 30, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> I could never free the big skulltula guy I feel guilty every time I beat the game that didn't change even on the 3ds.


Neither could I. This time around though I'm going to print out a list of where they are and that'll be it as far as walkthroughs go. Too much frustration and revisiting temples otherwise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2011)

Yuck, water temple.  And i thoguht the one in twilight princess was hell enough.....


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 30, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yuck, water temple.  And i thoguht the one in twilight princess was hell enough.....


Yes, the Water temple is still there. Even though it's vague I seem to remember something about running around lighting sticks and torches to a hellish timelimit.

I thought I had left memories of that in the past, but apparently I want to play this game again so bad I almost feel like a glutton for punishment. It's like I'm asking for it all over again.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

I have to ask: does anybody see this in true 3D? I'm not experiencing 3D in the sense that it is coming out to me, rather, I am seeing depth in the 3DS itself. Sometimes I don't even notice 3D is on, actually. Nothing ever comes out to me, but games do have more depth to them and it looks sort of 3D in that sense.

I just want to know because when I do the review, I want to make sure that what I'm seeing is what it is supposed to do


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't like things coming at me (hurr hurr). The sense of depth is pretty cool but when playing say SM3DL, When you're falling straight down the screen, the 3D fucks with my eyes.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have to ask: does anybody see this in true 3D? I'm not experiencing 3D in the sense that it is coming out to me, rather, I am seeing depth in the 3DS itself. Sometimes I don't even notice 3D is on, actually. Nothing ever comes out to me, but games do have more depth to them and it looks sort of 3D in that sense.
> 
> I just want to know because when I do the review, I want to make sure that what I'm seeing is what it is supposed to do



Most games out so far for the 3DS go for a "depth" effect ratter than pop-out, the game that uses a fair amount of pop-out so far is 3D Land.

have you tried seeing .mpo screenshots that show off the "pop-out" effect? I think the 3DS does a great job in it, though for gameplay I prefer the depth effect. (3D land has an option to choose between more depth or more pop-out)

But anyway, here are 2 random screenshots that show off the pop-out effect of the 3DS, just scan these with the 3DS camera and you are set! (to use the QR scanner just hit L or R in the main menu to launch the quick camera app, then hit the chessboard like icon in the touch screen to start the scanner)





Be warned! the pop-out effect can be overkill for your eyes until you get used to it!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2011)

I love that the 3DS mostly focuses on inward depth. I did a complete 180 on my views of the gimmick when I tried it out at my local Gamestop a few months back. It's 3D done right. it's like looking into a little window, almost like a separate world inside your handheld. I'm probably a poor schmuck that got roped into an insidious money grubbing plot by Nintendo, but the feature genuinely impresses me, or at least more so than I thought it would.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow that first pic pops out so much. Awesome. I don't think ive seen one that crazy!


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

That actually works surprisingly well. I thought it was just me but I guess there was just no popping out 

Games should do more popping out. It actually looks really good. I'm really liking the slight multitasking the 3DS can do


----------



## Sotei (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have to ask: does anybody see this in true 3D? I'm not experiencing 3D in the sense that it is coming out to me, rather, I am seeing depth in the 3DS itself. Sometimes I don't even notice 3D is on, actually. Nothing ever comes out to me, but games do have more depth to them and it looks sort of 3D in that sense.
> 
> I just want to know because when I do the review, I want to make sure that what I'm seeing is what it is supposed to do






You want that traditional gimmick 3D then. There's some in there, in 3D Land Bullet Bills fly out at you, it's fine. The 3D that Nintendo is mostly going for is the realistic type, the one that we perceive on a regular basis: depth perception. I'm sure more games will use the pop out type but I love the depth of it all, it's true 3D.

I added everyone that's added me so far, sent out a swap note as well. 

I'll see if I can add more people during today and the weekend. Everyone should get Swap Note, it's free and a very nifty chatting tool, plus there's unlocks the more you... swap notes, Hah!


Oh! I got my first Street Pass yesterday! I was at the airport picking someone up and bam, there it was when I checked this morning. Some dude from Venezuela. Got a puzzle piece from him and a new mystery box for 3D Land  I hope more developers use this feature the way Nintendo does, it's awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

I didn't really want it I just wanted to see if the 3DS was capable, and it was. 

I take back what I said about the water temple. In the 3DS version it's my favorite dungeon so far. It would be hell on the N64 because the iron boots isn't an item and you would have to go into the menu to change them. On this version it's just at the push of a button, just like TP.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2012)

I want Animal Crossing.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone else getting 3DS once Revelations come out?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Anyone else getting 3DS once Revelations come out?



I already have a 3DS. I'm getting Revelations, though.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 1, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Anyone else getting 3DS once Revelations come out?



I probably won't even be getting it when I buy a 3DS. For a game that claims to return to it's roots I see nothing but RE4/Dead Space which is good for the non-classic RE fans I guess.

I'll either wait for a Revision or I'll get the 3DS when it's on a super sale or something either way I'll probably wait until the end of the year to see if the vita actually wows me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2012)

I already got my 3DS, MK7 ftw.


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I probably won't even be getting it when I buy a 3DS. For a game that claims to return to it's roots I see nothing but RE4/Dead Space which is good for the non-classic RE fans I guess.
> 
> I'll either wait for a Revision or I'll get the 3DS when it's on a super sale or something either way I'll probably wait until the end of the year to see if the vita actually wows me.



RE4/Dead Space are better than the originals so MEH!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I already got my 3DS, MK7 ftw.



I kill you, son.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2012)

Flip the coin bitch, come get destroyed.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2012)

PM yo code, son!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I probably won't even be getting it when I buy a 3DS. For a game that claims to return to it's roots I see nothing but RE4/Dead Space which is good for the non-classic RE fans I guess.
> 
> I'll either wait for a Revision or I'll get the 3DS when it's on a super sale or something either way I'll probably wait until the end of the year to see if the vita actually wows me.


 oh? do you know is main/major RE game correct?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh? do you know is main/major RE game correct?



I don't care about the story, especially when it's so convoluted and turned to crap since 0. Hell it could have Alex Wesker for all I care. I only cared that Capcom said this would be a return to their classic roots which at this point (and with one month away and no evidence showing otherwise) is a complete and utter lie.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I don't care about the story, especially when it's so convoluted and turned to crap since 0. Hell it could have Alex Wesker for all I care. I only cared that Capcom said this would be a return to their classic roots which at this point (and with one month away and no evidence showing otherwise) is a complete and utter lie.


 alright... fair enough, Capcom loves to lie as a company...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 2, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I probably won't even be getting it when I buy a 3DS. For a game that claims to return to it's roots I see nothing but RE4/Dead Space which is good for the non-classic RE fans I guess.
> 
> I'll either wait for a Revision or I'll get the 3DS when it's on a super sale or something either way I'll probably wait until the end of the year to see if the vita actually wows me.



Oh quit whining. 

The game is a return to the series' roots insofar as it has tight corridors, low ammo, tension instead of action and - presumably - frequent boss fights. Plus, unlike the last two main series titles, the game isn't in a state of constant forward progression. Seems a lot like you go places, kill things, find keys, then find out what doors they unlock. Which is a lot like the PSOne trilogy, unless I'm missing something.

Just because it retains the camera angle Resident Evil is now famous for, don't confuse that as a sign that they can't still maintain a great deal of atmosphere. According to all the reviews so far, the game is a total blast to play and a dramatic improvement over RE5.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Oh quit whining.
> 
> The game is a return to the series' roots insofar as it has tight corridors, low ammo, tension instead of action and - presumably - frequent boss fights. Plus, unlike the last two main series titles, the game isn't in a state of constant forward progression. Seems a lot like you go places, kill things, find keys, then find out what doors they unlock. Which is a lot like the PSOne trilogy, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> Just because it retains the camera angle Resident Evil is now famous for, don't confuse that as a sign that they can't still maintain a great deal of atmosphere. According to all the reviews so far, the game is a total blast to play and a dramatic improvement over RE5.



Whining? Capcom promises something then they completely fail to deliver. Then again I shouldn't be the least bit surprised. And how exactly is this a return to roots? Capcom has the majority fooled, just turn off the sun, paint the walls red with blood and do the occasional popup scare, ZOMG SURVIVAL HORROR RETURRNNNZNZNZ!!!1!!1ONE

I absolutely love it when people say that classic fans don't like it for the camera (which is often considered outdated) not realizing that the sole reason for classic angles wasn't just to make the game scary or make the gameplay more difficult but to emphasize on the environment which in turn is great for the gameplay of the classics.

Until I see a REAL return to the roots I will not nor should not be pleased and people should not be fooled by Capcoms mediocre tricks. It could be a great resident evil game for all I care but it isn't a return to the roots. That said I'll lay out a neat short list for all to see :3

* Maze like environment and non-linear design (and chapters pretty much prove this is gone, or at least gone for half the game)
* Backtracking
* Emphasis on fight or flight (an option to not fight every monster except for certain enemies like the final boss like the classics would be all too good to be true)
* Gameplay mechanics that take away the sense of security for the player (in the classics and most other horror games, terrible combat was used but not necessary) 
* Emphasis on exploration and discovery
* Emphasis on the environment, mood and atmosphere (while Resident Evil is known for it's pop-up scares, the reason those scares where so good was because of the fantastic atmosphere and dark mood the classics set) which also seems to be gone now that you have a partner with you practically throughout the game who snaps witty banter 24/7
* seamless gameplay that doesn't focus on combat (but since it's been confirmed that the end of each chapter shows your kills and rewards you for high kill counts....)
* A return to the mystery/detective like gameplay (which is essentially what a survival/horror game is at the core. A mystery game.)

There's a lot more but my RE fanboyism gets too out of hand sometimes lol. At the same time I don't just want to see a return to these elements but an actual evolution from these elements. Kind of like what REmake, RE0 and Outbreak where doing, experimenting and evolving on the already established formula.

That said I am getting this damn handheld for KHDD and whatever TWEWY sequel comes out. Because I have hopes that a TWEWY sequel will come out (and if it isn't 3DS I'll blow up Squeenix headquarters myself...unless it's on console....AND NOT ps3 exclusive). Anyone know of any other JRPG's on this handheld? (I already know of and will get Tales of Abyss and Paper Mario)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's my 3DS friend code bitche'z. Add me if you want.  And you better share yours too!

4511-0918-1595


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 2, 2012)

To be quite honest I don't give a shit about Resident Evil's roots.

RE4 was the best thing the franchise pooped out by a landslide, so just give me more of that please.


----------



## Fran (Jan 2, 2012)

going to get a 3ds and OoT tomorrow

any good rpgs out? i haven't been keeping up


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2012)

RE4 changed shit up in RE, and for the better. Nothing in the old RE was better. No, resident evil was not scary. No the camera angels suck. No, the movements sucked. Everything got better.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> To be quite honest I don't give a shit about Resident Evil's roots.
> 
> RE4 was the best thing the franchise pooped out by a landslide, so just give me more of that please.



A lot of us don't. Re5 fan right here.

Still, Valve has a li~ttle itty bitty bit of a point. You can't really promise one thing to the hardcore fanbase and not got full on. Sonic Team kinda did the same thing with Sonic 4 Ep 1. People flipped when they found out about the physics, and while I don't really agree with them, I can't argue with them either, cuz their technically right; it wasn't the Sonic of old we were expecting.

I haven't been keeping up with RE:Rev though, so for all I know the old tropes of RE have been brought back. From Aji's post, they're bringing back some of the more vital proponents of the classic franchise.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> RE4 changed shit up in RE, and for the better. Nothing in the old RE was better. No, resident evil was not scary. No the camera angels suck. No, the movements sucked. Everything got better.


 Man I want to slap you!!   I love RE4 but RE Remake/RE2 are too good and probably the two best in the series...


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> RE4 changed shit up in RE, and for the better. Nothing in the old RE was better. No, resident evil was not scary. No the camera angels suck. No, the movements sucked. Everything got better.



No. RE 1-Outbreak (the last "classic" RE released) catered to a specific group.
RE4-ORC (including Revelations) caters to another specific group.

Nothing got better or worse, it just went from catering to one superior group to another group. It's like if Gears of War went FPS and full on Call of Duty. One fanbase will resent the change, another will love it and a few will be in the middle. 

Me, I buy games for a specific reason. If they go changing on me all of a sudden that defeats the purpose. If they then start false advertisement to try and trick me then I just get annoyed. So far none of the classic elements has been shown and why should they? Horror caters to a select few, you clearly don't like it and there are more "pew pew" action fans than there are horror fans. Sad but true. Even sadder is that people will view this as a return to horror when it so clearly isn't. It makes me wonder how Capcom can come up with spectacular marketing that hooks in fans like suckers for some of their games, then completely screw it up for other games that actually has the game serve as a repellent to fans (DmC).

I guess I'll have to look elsewhere for my survival/horror fix. Let's see....well shit all I have to look forward to is Amy and Silent Hill 

...Actually that's not that bad. So screw this game. Here's hoping Naughty Dog actually delves into a Horror game with TLUS, would be interesting (then again ND seem more intent on making interactive movies than games these days...)


----------



## Velocity (Jan 2, 2012)

Fran said:


> going to get a 3ds and OoT tomorrow
> 
> any good rpgs out? i haven't been keeping up



Well, Tales of the Abyss will be out soon. Or it already is, depending upon where you live.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man I want to slap you!!   I love RE4 but RE Remake/RE2 are too good and probably the two best in the series...



Not really. Both were highly overrated. They weren't scary. Decent action games at best, but mostly boring puzzle games with an occasional pop up scare *Which was laughable* and horrible voice acting (though that never got better). RE4 just made the controls better, better camera angels, and more action. Everything is better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone here looking forward to Kid icarus uprising?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2012)

Any reason to buy a 3DS yet? Some asshole movers stole my SP so now i can't play handheld games. Although it would make more sense to just hunt for another SP. This is like my second SP that was stolen from me.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Anyone here looking forward to Kid icarus uprising?



*FUCK* no!

Who's waiting for that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass shit?  /sarcasmend

I'm waitin' for that Smash Bros and dat Kingdom Hearts game.. 

I don't really know what else to wait for.. shit's too early to be waiting for anything really worthwhile and original.

That, or another useless ass prequel that has promise (or port)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

*3DS hits four million in US *
Nintendo Of America reveal juicy sales stats



> Nintendo has revealed the full extent of its success over the festive season with some impressive US sales figures.
> 
> Nintendo sold over 12 million consoles in total in 2011 - that's over 4.5 million Wiis, 3.4 million new DS owners and 3DS sales of over four million - all in the US alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2012)

*Metal Gear Solid 3 Getting 3DS Bundle*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> *FUCK* no!
> 
> Who's waiting for that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass shit?  /sarcasmend



 Did you just call motherfuckin' Pit a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?!  

*Spoiler*: __ 



jk lol but dude kid icarus uprising is the SHIZZ.





> I'm waitin' for that Smash Bros and dat Kingdom Hearts game..



Oh yeah, those games are on my list too. Especially Dream drop ndistance.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahaha well... That was revealing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

Your really top-tier level in MK7.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Your really top-tier level in MK7.



I'm honored.

You stuck in there pretty well! A bunch of those fools wouldn't pull any stops with the damn blue shells though, lol.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2012)

Ikr? 

Most of the players raced liked pussies anyway, de'm morons couldn't even throw an item correctly if their lives depended on it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 4, 2012)

Added all of you that posted a code since I made my post posting my code a few days ago.  And of course I added the people that PMed me as well. 

I'm not sure if Shion posted his code, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2012)

I have not...

I'll put it up shortly. It's 2 AM... Lol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

I've never even looked for my 3ds code.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2012)

3609 1417 3091

There we goo..
Pm me pleaaase if anyone adds me!


----------



## Drums (Jan 4, 2012)

As a proud Nintendo 3DS owner, I felt obliged to post in this thread.

Hai!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2012)

No code, no games, no nothin? ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2012)

*RUMOR - Nintendo working on 3DS Lite*



> Okay, so it's not really a rumor. We know that Nintendo will redesign the 3DS at some point, but an article in Nikkei Trendy claims that work is underway now. Expect a thinner system with better battery life, and perhaps a bit of performance enhancement when it comes to speeding up the menu transitions and things like that.
> 
> We all knew it was a matter of 'when' and not 'if'. Could it really be going on right now?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

Where's the second analog stick?
If they keep it as an attachment it will be pointless


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2012)

Fuck a second analog stick.. 

And slimmer? 

It's slim enough, IMO. 

The only thing that is a tad annoying is the menu transitions, but that's still not too much to whine and complain about...


----------



## DedValve (Jan 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Where's the second analog stick?
> If they keep it as an attachment it will be pointless



That's just the 3DS, not the redesign.

Me, I'll wait till the end of the year for a 3DS anyways, here's hoping we'll have some info on the "lite" by then and hopefully with dual analogs integrated.


----------



## Drums (Jan 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No code, no games, no nothin? ^



Of course I have a code and games? I just didnt want to start my first post in here with these things...
I dont remember my code atm and I dont have my 3DS with me, as for games I have golden sun 3, zelda ocarina of time and pokemon black, though first and third are DS games. There.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

So all you have is  2 DS games and a N64 game and no 64 to play it on?
Feel sad for you.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> 3609 1417 3091
> 
> There we goo..
> Pm me pleaaase if anyone adds me!



done and done
Code's in mah sig.



StrawHeart said:


> As a proud Nintendo 3DS owner, I felt obliged to post in this thread.
> 
> Hai!



Welcome to the collective 



Malvingt2 said:


>



Better battery life sounds choice (though I haven't noticed the 3DS's poor battery due to charging my 3DS every night, /smug). Another analog stick would be nice, but it would kinda void the "lite" part of the name. Maybe they should call it something like "Deluxe."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck a second analog stick..
> 
> And slimmer?
> 
> ...



There's no such thing as "slim enough" bro.


Until it's as thin as a single line of atoms it isn't thin enough--and even then there is room for improvement thanks to the LHC.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2012)

Shirker said:


> done and done
> Code's in mah sig.
> 
> 
> ...



I have you added, good sir.


----------



## Drums (Jan 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So all you have is  2 DS games and a N64 game and no 64 to play it on?
> Feel sad for you.



Zelda Ocarina of time is actually for Nintendo 3DS and it plays just fine on it. And dont feel sad for me, I got exactly the games I wanted to play AND still manage to have a life while at it. All I lack is free time for more games.

@Shirker Thanks!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's no such thing as "slim enough" bro.
> 
> 
> Until it's as thin as a single line of atoms it isn't thin enough--and even then there is room for improvement thanks to the LHC.



My fingers would be too big.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> My fingers would be too big.



Plastic surgery. 





Plastic surgery... of the future!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> My fingers would be too big.



I don't see how...
The only thing I would be worried about with that thing is losing it.
I mean what if it falls into the couch cushions.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's no such thing as "slim enough" bro.
> 
> 
> Until it's as thin as a single line of atoms it isn't thin enough--and even then there is room for improvement thanks to the LHC.



The Nintendo RAZR, now with Android software.

The future is coming, prepare yourselves.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Nintendo working on 3DS Lite*



I just check the 3ds blog and heard the news was debunked/fake.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 4, 2012)

Aparently the "rumor" that Nikkei Trendy reports about a 3DSlite is not really a rumor at all but ratter part of a "2012" predictions article they are having, so they don't really have any source for this. 

Think of it like all the BS Pachter predicts all the time, no real rumors just mere speculation,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

I theorize that they will create a new 3DS handheld that features no 3D.


RUMOR GO!


----------



## DedValve (Jan 4, 2012)

Either way it's obvious a redesign is coming, though probably not for 2 more years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Next month.

Believe that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 5, 2012)

Change your stupid Christmas avy.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2012)

I still don't understand why in the hell 2 analog sticks would be needed..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I still don't understand why in the hell 2 analog sticks would be needed..



To control the camera properly.
It makes a huge difference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Change your stupid Christmas avy.


Make me. 


"Shion" said:


> I still don't understand why in the hell 2 analog sticks would be needed..


To maximize the 3D effect.

Plus it gives Nintendo more money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Make me.




Uncle scrooge can go screw himself your sig is fine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2012)

screw a 2nd analog stick, i'm fine with my 3DS as it is.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

2 sticks is better than 1, always will be.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> 2 sticks is better than 1, always will be.*



*For the 10% of games that actually benefit from it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Any game without a fixed camera, actually.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm with Gnome. I mean, the developers have gotten around the lack of a 2nd stick so far, but still, after years of controllers getting gamers accustom to having an extra one handy, it feels like Ninty kinda stole something from us by not attatching another circle pad. At the least it would've been a good idea to put the D-pad on the _right_ side.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

3DS should have just had two sticks to begin with.


I mean, that's almost as bad as the Vita requiring you to buy an extra memory card to play games. Though not quite as bad.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2012)

3DS games DON'T need a second analog.. 

We don't have the games that a ps3 or 360 do, who actually need the second analog. 

With the games that DS has had so far, have any of them needed a second analog stick? 

No.

Same hold true today.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

3DS is more powerful and can support 3D (non-"gimmick") games far more complex than the original DS, look at Kid Icarus Uprising, the way it plays would easily benefit from 2 sticks. If they stay with 1 stick, games not coming out that don't need 2 sticks will be because the 3DS is being limiting, not because dual sticks is pointless.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 5, 2012)

The problem with dual sticks is that to use the second stick you have to give up on using the face buttons while you move the camera, so unless you have several shoulder buttons it will still limit the gameplay.

This is something I think Nintendo understand and Sony doesn't, if you have a console with 2 analogs but only 2 shoulder buttons, its kinda pointless since to use the stick you give up on 4 face buttons while using it.

That's why the 3DS has no built in second analog, and the reason the Circle Pad Pro exist, since Nintendo understand that if you have a second analog you NEED at least 4 shoulder buttons so games that rely a lot on a second stick (like twin stick shooters) can be played fine without sacrificing inputs.

And really, if all you gonna do with the second stick is "move the camera" then you can do that with the touch screen or the L and R buttons, I know is not ideal since is not a physical input, but it works so... yeah.

For Nintendo to include the second analog on launch they would need to make the3DS bigger and include the second set of shoulder buttons... so much for portability!

And if you still think the second analog is OH GOD SO INDISPENSABLE! you can just get it with the circle pad pro while also getting 2 extra shoulder buttons, so whats the problem?

Or you can wait for a hypothetical "3DS XL Pro" with built in 4 shoulder buttons and second analog or you can get a Vita and use only 2 buttons in your twin stick heavy games that may or may not include awesome back touch pad shitty action to make up for the lack of buttons!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2012)

^This. I agree whole-heartedly.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> The problem with dual sticks is that to use the second stick you have to give up on using the face buttons while you move the camera, so unless you have several shoulder buttons it will still limit the gameplay.
> 
> This is something I think Nintendo understand and Sony doesn't, if you have a console with 2 analogs but only 2 shoulder buttons, its kinda pointless since to use the stick you give up on 4 face buttons while using it.
> 
> ...


Except thats a load of bull, its called twitch play, like with a mouse and keyboard. Can't do that with 1 stick because then you get literally no free camera control.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2012)

I would just say the number of game types that require or substantially benefit from having simultaneous movement and 3D camera control are rather few. Even fewer among those make much sense on a handheld, whether the system is capable or not.

PC games are basically d-pad (WASD) for movement and analog (mouse) for camera. I'd contest it's not dual-sticks needed as much as just a right stick.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Except thats a load of bull, its called twitch play, like with a mouse and keyboard. Can't do that with 1 stick because then you get literally no free camera control.



All I'm saying is that games that REQUIRE constant use of a second sticks, having 2 analogs but not enough buttons is pointless.

If you have a game were you TOTALLY need to constantly move the camera while moving and use an action, is better just to map it to L and R, or something like hold L to move the camera instead of the character, either way, even with dual sticks you have to give up on face action buttons while you move it, so you CAN'T move, do actions and move the camera at the same time unless you map every action button to the shoulder buttons, that's why you need at least 4 of them or else you end with a bunch of games that can only use 2 buttons for actions.

Want an example?

Lets take the game with the biggest controversy for not having 2 sticks: Monster Hunter on the PSP.

People of course worked around this by using "The Claw" that is moving the camera with your index so you can move while you move the camera and attack.

Comes the Vita that is capable to map the camera to the second stick on the PSN version of the game, problem solved!

Oh but wait, some people seem to stick with "The Claw" even when using the second analog since you can no longer attack while moving and using the camera, so even if its a lot more "comfortable" using the second analog ultimately takes away the ability to attack while controlling the camera at the same time, so yeah...

And for the record for twin stick heavy games:

Wiimote + Nunchuck > Mouse and Keyboard >  4 Shoulder Button Twin Analog > Analog + Touch Screen > 2 Shoulder Button Twin Sticks.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Mouse and Keyboard >>>>> All Options



Fixed. Let's not be ridiculous here.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 5, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Fixed. Let's not be ridiculous here.



I mostly agree that mouse and keyboard are the ultimate option for Twin Stick games style games, the reason I dared to put chuck and mote as the first one is because I'm a console player and I'm biased, and that is the closest thing to the precision that the mouse and keyboard gives with the least amount of sacrifices.

The reason is because of all the console options the chuck + mote is the only one that allows you to move, control the camera and attack all at the same time.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> the closest thing



And yet still oh so far.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2012)

He said he's a biased console player^

So stop trying to correct his statement when he has already clarified his point of view.

As far as the control sticks go; fuck the 2nd one. Case closed.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't see how you can see having a second stick not being an improvement. It allows for a game that may need 2 sticks and its not like it will take away from games that don't. Not to mention there's room for a second stick, it's like Nintendo had a brain fart. And using Monster Hunter as a defense for controls is never a smart idea, especially because the stick attachment Nintendo is coming out with is in essence for that game.

And Wiimote w/Nunchuck is far from the best. Games still rely far to heavily on the C button to re-situate the camera, the wire is in the way, it isn't optimal while sitting, my hands aren't stone cold steady, it loses calibration a lot, there's a lack of easily accessible buttons on the wiimote.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> He said he's a biased console player^
> 
> So stop trying to correct his statement when he has already clarified his point of view.
> 
> As far as the control sticks go; fuck the 2nd one. Case closed.



Actually I completely agree with him, that makes my previous statement of Wiimote + nunchuck be even more silly since I ACTUALLY know that when it comes to "twin stick" style games there's absolutely nothing that comes close to the keyboard and mouse for accuracy, so it was just my bias speaking, I'm not really a PC gamer, I HAVE played FPS games on PC but very few times, but just enough to realize the superiority of the controls.

And since I'm a console gamer the next best thing for twin stick heavy games is the Wiimote and chuck, I just CAN'T stand twin analog controls for things like shooters, they are so damn imprecise, I really think twin analog controls are horribly overrated.

And Gnome, I agree that having a second analog there would not been a bad thing and would not take away anything, but even if this sounds crazy I ratter have the Circle Pad Pro than a built in analog like the Vita has, since that also add 2 more shoulder buttons that I really feel are crucial for twin stick focused games.

So this way, I can have a small 3DS that doesn't need to be as big (or bigger to allow more shoulder buttons) as the freaking Vita and also I have the option to use the circle pad pro to benefit from its second analog and extra shoulder buttons for games that rely heavily on them, and no, there was absolutely no room to add a second analog to the 3DS without making it bigger, the thing is crammed inside there, why do you think the stylus is retractable and its in such a shitty position? that's cuz they literally had nowhere else to put it!

And most games so far for the 3DS only use the second analog for camera controls anyway, so that can be done with the touch screen anyway, yeah I know that an actual stick would be better, but as long as it WORKS I have no problem with the touch screen alternative.

So far the only game that seems would completely benefit from the second analog is Kid Icarus Uprising, that is a game that I would like to be for the Wii instead of the 3DS, it has "pointer shooter game" written all over it (and I'm sure it started development as a Wii game), and even if people consider it would be "better" to play it with 2 analogs, I disagree, I HATE right stick aiming, specially for a game as fast and hectic as KI seems to be, is simply too slow and imprecise to go well with the gameplay, so even if you will call me crazy, I will take touch screen aiming (even if its awkward as hell to hold) any day over dual analog aiming for it, all because touch screen aiming is faster and way more precise than dual analog would be.

Oh this is just my opinion, if you love right analog aiming, awesome! more power to you! but I just don't like it.

I still would really ratter have it on the Wii.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Any game without a fixed camera, actually.



Tru dat.
Any game with guns benefits from it.
I mean do you know how hard it is to aim with a dpad it's stiff as hell compared to analog.


Shirker said:


> I'm with Gnome. I mean, the developers have gotten around the lack of a 2nd stick so far, but still, after years of controllers getting gamers accustom to having an extra one handy, it feels like Ninty kinda stole something from us by not attatching another circle pad. At the least it would've been a good idea to put the D-pad on the _right_ side.



I feel bad for MGS Peace walker on the Psp because of this.
It would have greatly benefited from a second stick.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuck bitches. Get money.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2012)

Amarillo is right. Anyone that disagrees is getting their post edited.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

I disagree.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 6, 2012)

tl;dr

So how 'bout them Vita sales? We should start seeing the SONY IS DOOMED and CRASH BANDICOOT ON XBOX articles soon right? Right?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Amarillo is right. Anyone that disagrees is getting their post edited.



No. bad mod


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Vita is such a failure. Such a shame.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2012)

A shame, but not a surprise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Not with the way they were going, no. I mean we knew months in advance it would bomb after that data card fiasco, then with the multiple accounts thing, and of course the incredible price point.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 6, 2012)

Say what about the memory cards on PS vita?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

You didn't hear? :33

You have to buy one in order to even use the fucking thing. 


Well, I guess you could still use it without one, but good luck saving games and shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 6, 2012)

You mean i have to buy those overpriced cards for ONE single game?  

I don't hate sony but damn they screwed up with the vita......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

You can use it on every game (at least I'm sure you can--no way Sony can be that stupid... unless), but you have to buy one separately.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 6, 2012)

Ouch.  Maybe if the PS vita does bad in sales sony will figure out a way to fix it.....you think?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe they'll release a redesign in a few years with built-in memory.



Maybe.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 6, 2012)

If that also includes a reduced price as well (not that $250 is too bad) then i'll consider it. 

For now i'm happy with my 3DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Nah, it'll be $50 more.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 6, 2012)

Liar.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 6, 2012)

Woah... now I understand why everyone's so pissed.

Well, who knows? Maybe they'll pull a Ninty and slash the price, bundling it with a memory card.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> If that also includes a reduced price as well (not that *$250 *is too bad) then i'll consider it.
> 
> For now i'm happy with my 3DS.



You mean 270$
It costs 100$ more than the 3ds.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You mean i have to buy those overpriced cards for ONE single game?
> 
> I don't hate sony but damn they screwed up with the vita......





To clarify: some games won't even boot up if they don't detect a memory card.

While some games will actually allow you to create a save file to the cart itself, kind'a like Nintendo usually does. Thing is, most of the games you'll actually want to buy, require a memory card.  Fucking SONY... 

Can you tell which company has been in the handheld market longer?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 6, 2012)

Why are is there some talking about the psv and its shit fest in the 3ds thread


----------



## Fran (Jan 6, 2012)

I caught the Hylian Loach !


----------



## Awesome (Jan 6, 2012)

My bottom right eyelid has been twitching for the past week. I suspect it's from the 3DS because of the time it occurred and the randomness of it. Not cool bro.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll get the WiiU instead of a Vita. =w=

The worst thing about the WiiU is... that it can't play GAMECUBE games.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome said:


> My bottom right eyelid has been twitching for the past week. I suspect it's from the 3DS because of the time it occurred and the randomness of it. Not cool bro.



That's actually been happening to me a lot lately too. But I don't have a 3DS.... and for me it's my bottom left eyelid.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2012)

*Kid Icarus: Uprising (Nintendo 3DS Conference 2011 - Augmented Reality Video)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzKsZgL8FHY[/YOUTUBE]

 Wait.....oh shit was this video posted before?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2012)

What I heard : Ching chung chii 
What I saw : Awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 7, 2012)

Enso, if you're gonna do offensive stereotypes, atleast do them right. That's Chinese.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Enso, if you're gonna do offensive stereotypes, atleast do them right. That's Chinese.



Bruce Lee would be offended.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Enso, if you're gonna do offensive stereotypes, atleast do them right. That's Chinese.



I know it is


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2012)

Ehhhhh... I hope we can get an update for more language options, or add more language dictionaries at least..

I want to type in Japanese when I need to, but this shit won't allow it..


----------



## Shirker (Jan 7, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> I know it is



Ahhh, I see. Clever girl 



"Shion" said:


> Ehhhhh... I hope we can get an update for more language options, or add more language dictionaries at least..
> 
> I want to type in Japanese when I need to, but this shit won't allow it..



Out of curiosity, why would you ever need to type in Japanese?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Ahhh, I see. Clever girl
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, why would you ever need to type in Japanese?



My friends in Japan.

I.e. Japanese ONLY speaking acquaintances.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you from japan?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 8, 2012)

REvelations getting average score....

Not impressed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it?" I saw two 9's so far. Where's the 6's at?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2012)

The reviewer seemed really annoyed that it was very portable orientated e.g short chapters etc rather it essentially being the same as it's console counterparts which seems a bit silly. It's a portable game you should b judging it on that merit rather than the fact it has console counterparts that do certain things better.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2012)

Meh, reviewers opinions aren't really worth shit in the first place anyway. I only use them (on the rare occasion that I read them) to get quick summaries of the features and whatnot of the game, or - in the case of stuff like Zero Punctuation - for a laugh.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 8, 2012)

Most reviewers are very opinionated and biased and do nothing but compare things that shouldn't be compared. I rarely take "professional" game reviews seriously unless the reviewer has been shown to know what they're talking about.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 8, 2012)

You'd think Revelations would be getting praise with it being a Resident Evil game that's guaranteed to score high reviews among professionals.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2012)

DedValve said:


> You'd think Revelations would be getting praise with it being a Resident Evil game that's guaranteed to score high reviews among professionals.


 Hence why it's got 9+ reviews so far outside of the 6.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2012)

Where is this 6?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Where is this 6?



Well, according to Metacritic, there was a 6 score by "Games(tm)", but for some reason the original page doesn't exist anymore.

So in the old internet philosophy of "pics or it didn't happen", we can assume that until they get their acts together, it doesn't count


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Are you from japan?



No.

From Mexico.

I lived in Japan for a while, though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 8, 2012)

^Ah, i see. 

Lol reviews, the only thing their good enough for are making things that get reviewed look good/bad. Its a matter of taste really, like for example Home alone 2. I LOVED that movie but the reviews gave it negative scores, to which the end...fuck em'.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice double post.
Forums being weird for you?
(it just tried to do the same thing to me)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm using my 3DS for typing, sorry about that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm using my 3DS for typing, sorry about that.



Oh that's pretty cool.
I hate the psp's way of typing takes forever.
How is it about the same as DS or better?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank goodness for the touch screen. 

Its more or less more smoother than the DSi's internet, but it still doesn't have flash.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

I got the Legend of Zelda 3DS and...I like the 3DS so far.

Just one problem...my screen gets these grease marks from the lower screen edges so now I have to keep a piece of fucking black cloth in between the screen. Awesome otherwise though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Nintendo Power - Resident Evil: Revelations review summary*

Nintendo Power issue 275
Resident Evil: Revelations - 9.0 out of 10
Reviewer: Steve Thomason

- The cruise ship in the Mediterranean "proves to be the most discomforting since the original RE mansion"
- "The game made me jump with embarrassing regularity while playing in a bright lit office"
- Big focus on exploration and scrounging for items and health
- Main focus is the ship with side plots that require you to play as different characters
- These side plots move much faster (more action) than the main story on the ship 
- Game runs in episodes much like a TV series
- "couple of neat plot twists"
- "The big conspiracy at the center of the game never quite managed to hook me"
- No surprise appearances (Jill and Chris are the only old characters to return)
- About 10 hours to complete
- Raid Mode is more focused and more compelling multi player than Mercenaries 3D
- Raid Mode has more "staying power than Mercenaries"
- Same control scheme as Mercenaries
- Use your thumb on the touch screen to activate some fingerprint locks
- StreetPass enables you to receive special rewards for use in both multi and single player modes
- Genesis Bioscanner is a "nifty addition to the RE formula, and something we hope to see expanded upon in the future"
- Production values are great. CGI cinematics and soundtrack are great. "Hard pressed to think of even a Wii game that seems to have as many resources poured into it"
- Underwater is not "nearly as frustrating as it is in most games"

Ending statement:
"If Revelations isn't the best reason to own a Nintendo 3DS right now, it's pretty darn close. The game is a showcase for what the handheld is capable of and a potent reminder of why Resident Evil remains one of the medium's most celebrated franchises."


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Nintendo Power giving a 3Ds game a good score? While I never.

Anywho, I hate Resident Evil, always have.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nintendo Power giving a 3Ds game a good score? While I never.
> 
> Anywho, I hate Resident Evil, always have.



Same.

Fuck it all to hell.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

If Revelations play anything like RE4 and 5, its cool imo.

I'm so burned out on Legend of Zelda right now. I don't even want to play OoT 3D. Waiting for Wednesday so I can buy Devil Survivor or DoA Dimensions.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

DoA dimensions is pretty good. DoA is the only fighting game I'm decent at >.>


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have DoA Dimensions.. Underrated game.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

I should get it and we should all play....wait.

Gnome you have a 3DS too?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, no Wifi in my dorm though 

Edit: I could try setting it up, failed last time though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Curious question, how to prevent 3DS screen scratches beyond sticking cloth between the screens?

I'm reading about it everywhere and I'm getting a bit paranoid about it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

My screens have never scratched each other, quit being paranoid lol. Keep in mind that for a screen to scratch it needs to scrape against something harder than itself.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> My screens have never scratched each other, quit being paranoid lol. Keep in mind that for a screen to scratch it needs *to scrape against something harder than itself*.



Um...wouldn't that be the edges of the lower screen that causes these scratches?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't think the lower screen edge would scratch it, that would be a really obvious flaw.


----------



## lathia (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a minute flaw. Probably will get fixed with a new revision. Plus if you're careful, you really wont be affected.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2012)

Huh... It's funny, I never noticed that design choice til now. I was wondering where those smudges were coming from. Well, either way, I doubt they'd do _extended_ damage, if any at all. Y'know, unless you slam it closed often or something.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Shirker...did that girl in your avatar get on her knees to shake dat ass? Who is she?

EDIT: add me on yaw friend list! 1461-6844-4638


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nintendo Power giving a 3Ds game a good score? While I never.
> 
> Anywho, I hate Resident Evil, always have.



WE CAN NO LONGER BE FRIENDS! :BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

But but, its all games with Zombies, not just RE.

Edit: Well, except Dead Space.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2012)

Does Dead Space even count, I wonder...?

I'd liken them more to chimera than zombies


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Zombies are awesome! Say you die while having sex with a hot chick. Then you come back and fuck her brains out! Literally!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Does Dead Space count...?



I like Dead Space, so no.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

They are thing like zombies.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Semantics are on my side and I say no.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Curious question, how to prevent 3DS screen scratches beyond sticking cloth between the screens?
> 
> I'm reading about it everywhere and I'm getting a bit paranoid about it.



BestSkinsever, get the full body protection one. The film protector for the Start/Home/Select buttons will be thick enough to prevent both screens from touching each other. I've never gotten any smudges on my screen since. For the actual screen protectors though, I use Hori. It's the best one you can get that doesn't sacrifice screen clarity.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

I got a question. 

Should i get Ocarina of time 3D or Super Mario 3D Land for my next 3DS game?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

If you've never played Ocarina then get it. If you have played it then get SM3Dland.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2012)

Or just wait for much better shit to come out.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2012)

Heh, heh, yeah basically. If you're not absolutely sure you want either of them, then no use spending money just to spend it. Though, if your indecisiveness stems from just really wanting both, go with Gnome's suggestion.

Speaking of SM3D, screw the "no adequate challenge" thing I mentioned earlier about this game. No one bothered to mention there was a Hard Mode


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Hard Mode? You mean once you get Luigi?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, the 'special' stages. They're more challenging than the previous batch, which is cool. Plus, you get to play as the Mean Green, which is awesome .

BTW, what's his tanooki suit supposed to... like... be? I can't decide whether it's a fox or just a really bright raccoon.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2012)

There's a fantastic recent article about the genius of Nintendo's difficulty in Mario games:

Examining Subjective Difficulty: How Plumbers Can Fight Demons


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2012)

Ohh shut the fuck up... 

We all beat that shit when we were kids. 

'Hard' isn't a word in our vocabulary.. well, not in mine at least..


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Rotating platform thingy's disagree, fuck Idk why but that bonus stage screwed with me hard.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Rotating platform thingy's disagree, fuck Idk why but that bonus stage screwed with me hard.



That game is deceptive. The simplest things, for some reason, seem to cause a few more problems than they should.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

I know. I was like: "I've done these things a million times in Mario games, why the hell do I keep falling!!!"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2012)

Exactly.  I always keep wondering that, its like every platform that seems simple to jump through is hard as hell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I know. I was like: "I've done these things a million times in Mario games, why the hell do I keep falling!!!"



To which the game responds "you are just not good enough trololololo." Not the say that you aren't.

Just comes with the territory.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

I blame Luigi, ever since I started to use that fucker...


----------



## Scizor (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's my friend code:
2406 - 5520 - 8740

Please post your friendcode on my message wall/PM me your friendcode/post a reply with your friendcode in this thread if you add me, so I can add you too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Here's my friend code:
> 2406 - 5520 - 8740
> 
> Please post your friendcode on my message wall/PM me your friendcode/post a reply with your friendcode in this thread if you add me, so I can add you too.



Added you, my friend code is 3609-1047-7032


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D hitting NA in February*

Coming from the official Facebook page for Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D...





> Get ready to return to the front line of the Cold War in METAL GEAR SOLID: SNAKE EATER 3D, coming February 21, 2012 for the Nintendo 3DS! Infiltrate the jungles of Tselinoyarsk with brand new controls and functionality, including use of the new Circle Pad Pro accessory!


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2012)

I think this will be a day one buy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

They need to do the HD MGS games for the 3DS as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 10, 2012)

Malving where's your 3DS friend code?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D hitting NA in February*
> 
> Coming from the official Facebook page for Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D...



What's the price? $40 or $50?


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Lemme look up my friend code.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 10, 2012)

Added both Esura & Scizor. Now i'm just waiting for them.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura, blazikengirl, and Scizor(might have added you already I'm not sure) I'll add you guys.

Add me, mine is 1762-2942-9130. Will be getting Mario Kart 7 next week with my next paycheck!


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Added you guys.

Wtf is up with the flashing footprints on my home menu screen?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2012)

Also, DedValve, pretty sure it's been confirmed that MGS 3D will be $39.99. I think Resident Evil: Revelations is the only confirmed 3DS game to be $49.99. I can't remember the exact source, though.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Also, DedValve, pretty sure it's been confirmed that MGS 3D will be $39.99. I think Resident Evil: Revelations is the only confirmed 3DS game to be $49.99. I can't remember the exact source, though.



Yay! Here's hoping KH is also $40.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2012)

Scizor, Blaziken, I added you two. Code's in mah sig.

Esura, everyone's playing Mario Kart 7 right now, so if you're looking to blow your money on something multiplayer, that's where your best bet is... possibly your only bet now that I think about it. As for your footprint question, the 3DS doubles as a pedometer. 1 coin for every 10 steps you take (though I don't know what they're used for yet).

Hoping I face at least one of you NFers soon. I was playing online all night and either I'm insanely lucky or better at this game than I thought, cuz the only real challenge I've gotten was from Japanese people (typical). BTW, whoever was trying to hit me up last night, sorry I missed you. I spent 2 1/2 hours trying to get my mom's Nook Color to work competently with out internet. Fruitless effort BTW... yay....


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2012)

I think someone on the Kid Icarus team is a Gurren Lagann fan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

so everybody is adding people and not me? screw you guys...


4682-8553-8521


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 10, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> I think someone on the Kid Icarus team is a Gurren Lagann fan.



I just _wonder_ what they will call this attack...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> I just _wonder_ what they will call this attack...



[YOUTUBE]Crz4_UofhS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2012)

Kid Icarus, literally piercing heavens since 2012.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Scizor, Blaziken, I added you two. Code's in mah sig.
> 
> Esura, everyone's playing Mario Kart 7 right now, so if you're looking to blow your money on something multiplayer, that's where your best bet is... possibly your only bet now that I think about it. As for your footprint question, the 3DS doubles as a pedometer. 1 coin for every 10 steps you take (though I don't know what they're used for yet).
> 
> Hoping I face at least one of you NFers soon. I was playing online all night and either I'm insanely lucky or better at this game than I thought, cuz the only real challenge I've gotten was from Japanese people (typical). BTW, whoever was trying to hit me up last night, sorry I missed you. I spent 2 1/2 hours trying to get my mom's Nook Color to work competently with out internet. Fruitless effort BTW... yay....


I've....never played a Mario Kart game before. 

I was hoping a lot of NFers play DoA or Mercenaries or something. 


Malvingt2 said:


> so everybody is adding people and not me? screw you guys...
> 
> 
> 4682-8553-8521



1461-6844-4638

I got you son.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> so everybody is adding people and not me? screw you guys...
> 
> 
> 4682-8553-8521



Don't be breakin' mah ballz. 
Will add you after I'm done with this Prix.



Esura said:


> I've....never played a Mario Kart game before.
> 
> I was hoping a lot of NFers play DoA or Mercenaries or something.



I keep forgetting about Dimensions.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura and Shirker added, waiting for the rest of the group "jerks".


----------



## Kirath (Jan 11, 2012)

I really regret having bought a 3DS. The only 3DS game I bought so far is Zelda 3D and the only upcoming title I consider buying is Kid Icarus. The rest is just so underwhelming...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2012)

Kirath said:


> I really regret having bought a 3DS. The only 3DS game I bought so far is Zelda 3D and the only upcoming title I consider buying is Kid Icarus. The rest is just so underwhelming...



Super Mario 3D Land, Devil Survivor Overclocked, Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D, Starfox 64 3D, Mario Kart 7, Cave Story 3D, Luigi's Mansion 2, Animal Crossing 3DS, Paper Mario 3DS, Dead or Alive: Dimensions, Pokemon Rumble Blast, Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance, Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D, Resident Evil: Revelations, Sonic Generations, Tales of the Abyss 3D, Tekken 3D: Prime Edition, Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition, and potential Monster Hunter 3G is underwhelming?


----------



## Gino (Jan 11, 2012)

I really need to get my 3ds back.....


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 11, 2012)

Monster Hunter 3G crosses 1 million in japan, 3DS over 4.5 million units sold.



			
				NeoGaf said:
			
		

> ```
> Media Create Sales: Week 1, 2012 (Jan 02 - Jan 08)
> 
> 01./01. [3DS] Mario Kart 7 <RCE> (Nintendo) {2011.12.01} (?4.800) - 157.188 / 1.317.357 (+44%)
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Super Mario 3D Land, Devil Survivor Overclocked, Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D, Starfox 64 3D, Mario Kart 7, Cave Story 3D, Luigi's Mansion 2, Animal Crossing 3DS, Paper Mario 3DS, Dead or Alive: Dimensions, Pokemon Rumble Blast, Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance, Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D, Resident Evil: Revelations, Sonic Generations, Tales of the Abyss 3D, Tekken 3D: Prime Edition, Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition, and potential Monster Hunter 3G is underwhelming?



You think Pokemon Rumble Blast is satisfactory? 

Get the hell out of here..

Fuck Cave Story, too.. lol.

A good 3 or 4 of those games are just ports, which most of us have already played many times as well..

I would've gotten starfox, but the lack of online play is some ol' bullshit, so fuck that to hell.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel left out as well...

I'll be adding anyone who's recently posted their FC. Mine is 1891-1270-9778.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2012)

Aeon said:


> I feel left out as well...
> 
> I'll be adding anyone who's recently posted their FC. Mine is 1891-1270-9778.



3609 1417 3091

Hit me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 11, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Monster Hunter 3G crosses 1 million in japan, 3DS over 4.5 million units sold.


 Man and I remember people saying that Vita launch will not be affect by MH3G,M3DL and MK7. and a month later. Look it did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2012)

If you add me, leave me a VM so I can add you back.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You think Pokemon Rumble Blast is satisfactory?
> 
> Get the hell out of here..
> 
> ...



Pokemon Rumble Blast is an amazing game and worth the price tag. Have you played it?

I haven't played Cave Story 3D, but I've heard nothing but good things about it. 

Yet people are still excited for them, to have them portable, remastered and in 3D (less this, more the former two).

I got Starfox and it's great, but I agree with you regarding lack of online play. Maybe they're holding that out for a new Starfox game on the 3DS.


----------



## blazikengirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> so everybody is adding people and not me? screw you guys...
> 
> 
> 4682-8553-8521






Esura said:


> I've....never played a Mario Kart game before.
> 
> I was hoping a lot of NFers play DoA or Mercenaries or something.
> 
> ...





"Shion" said:


> 3609 1417 3091
> 
> Hit me.





Aji Tae said:


> If you add me, leave me a VM so I can add you back.



Added all you guiz 

>3480-2527-1659


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I know I was supposed to get a multiplayer game, but I bought Devil Survivor Overclocked instead. Just have to get the definitive edition of my favorite RPG. First game I bought online in awhile since my mailman stole my mint condition Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulation game.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2012)

Aeon said:


> I feel left out as well...
> 
> I'll be adding anyone who's recently posted their FC. Mine is 1891-1270-9778.



Consider yourself added from me as well.

------------

Just unlocked Daisy in MK7. YUSSHH.
I was beginning to fear she wasn't in the game, since nobody plays as her online for some reason.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> so everybody is adding people and not me? screw you guys...
> 
> 
> 4682-8553-8521





Aeon said:


> I feel left out as well...
> 
> I'll be adding anyone who's recently posted their FC. Mine is 1891-1270-9778.




So adding both of you. :ho


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't forget to add me people. 

4382-1998-1179


----------



## Aeon (Jan 11, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Here's my friend code:
> 2406 - 5520 - 8740
> 
> Please post your friendcode on my message wall/PM me your friendcode/post a reply with your friendcode in this thread if you add me, so I can add you too.





Esura said:


> Added you guys.
> 
> 1461-6844-4638
> 
> Whats a popular 3DS multiplayer game? Need more games for my baby.





Falcon said:


> Esura, blazikengirl, and Scizor(might have added you already I'm not sure) I'll add you guys.
> 
> Add me, mine is 1762-2942-9130. Will be getting Mario Kart 7 next week with my next paycheck!





"Shion" said:


> 3609 1417 3091
> 
> Hit me.





blazikengirl said:


> Added all you guiz
> 
> >3480-2527-1659





Shirker said:


> Consider yourself added from me as well.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...





Asakuna no Senju said:


> So adding both of you. :ho



Added.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I already added you, Brandon


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 11, 2012)

You popped up as soon as I added you on my friend list. 

Prepare to lose in MK7.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I don't have a couple of you...

Brandon and the chick, I believe.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura and Shirker added, waiting for the rest of the group "jerks".


 Added you!



Death-kun said:


> Super Mario 3D Land, Devil Survivor Overclocked, Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D, Starfox 64 3D, Mario Kart 7, Cave Story 3D, Luigi's Mansion 2, Animal Crossing 3DS, Paper Mario 3DS, Dead or Alive: Dimensions, Pokemon Rumble Blast, Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance, Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D, Resident Evil: Revelations, Sonic Generations, Tales of the Abyss 3D, Tekken 3D: Prime Edition, Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition, and potential Monster Hunter 3G is underwhelming?


Don't forget Brave Default. Bad name yet looks really cool.

And I think I've added just about everyone who has recently posted their FC..lemme know if I missed you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cYY6urvFY1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

And that's how you do it, children.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh please, I was on your toes once I got a car that was actually worth a damn (note to self: Acceleration > Speed, apparently). All I need is to unlock a better paraglider and I'll give you a real run for your money 

Trashtalk aside, good games. Malvint2! A Daisy user I see. Choice


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

Car isn't much of an excuse.

My buddy uses light character with max speed vehicle , and he handles it like a boss.

NFers filled a good amount of the players, which was nice to see.

EDIT: Paraglider won't do you much good anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I applaud the guy, because the first rig I used handled like balls for me 

Anyway, It was abundantly clear that my glider blew every time we played on Waluigi Pinball. Either that or there's some techique I'm not aware of. I see no other reason racers should be shipping by me in an on-rails section of the stage.

I was befuddled, to say the least


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Well I applaud the guy, because the first rig I used handled like balls for me
> 
> And don't even front. It was abundantly clear that my glider blew every time we played on Waluigi Pinball. Either that or there's some techique I'm not aware of. I see no other reason racers should be shipping by me in an on-rails section of the stage.
> 
> I was befuddled, to say the least h



Dont be befuddled.

It's not your glider; they just know something you don't. Lol

EDIT: All gliders ,except for default one, have the same stats, I believe.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like I have some googling to to do if I wanna keep up.

Can't get had on 1 of the only two or so games I'm any good at online.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

I think someone needs to get Mario Kart 7 when he gets back to America. 

<--- This guy!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 12, 2012)

Did you guys join the nf mk7 community? Or are you doing something else to race each other? Btw I'm gonna be adding you guys who just put your codes up over the last couple days. I'll either pm or post my friend code when I'm done


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2012)

I just clicked "Join game" when I happened to see Shion was on and playing. We were doing Worldwide mode; our matches went on for a good 40 minutes and I didn't recognize half the people we were racing.

I check up on the community every now and then, but every time I go, it's a barren wasteland :S


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 12, 2012)

Me and Shion whooped you guyz in MK7. :ho And damn i got 1st place twice!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Trashtalk aside, good games. Malvint2! A Daisy user I see. Choice


 yeah good games.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally picked up Pullblox.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

I feel like I should have more friends on my friends list.  Anybody here not have me yet?


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

I have all you guys now.

Currently playing DS Overclocked.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]cYY6urvFY1c[/YOUTUBE]



I want this.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup that's cool...I guess. Calling it now, this games going to "under-perform" to put it nicely.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> I have all you guys now.
> 
> Currently playing DS Overclocked.



I hate you.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I hate you.



Wait...why?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Sony encouraged by 3DS sales*

?One of the encouraging things about 3DS? sales performance at Christmas is that it is confounding the naysayers who say that there is no room in the market for a dedicated handheld gaming device. And to that extent we were encouraged by how 3DS did over the last month.? - SCEE president and CEO Jim Ryan


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I want this.



They have these everywhere in France (and in the rest of Europe, I'm assuming). Meanwhile, back in America, I've never seen one. I think I'll go out to the store and buy one before I go back to America. 

Honestly, I've seen so many cool videogame things in stores here, Europe has no right to whine about getting games after everyone else. What they don't get in games is made up for in awesome accessories and collectibles. Meanwhile, I've never seen almost anything I've seen here back in America.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...why?



You have Devil Survivor Overclocked. That's never coming out over here. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony encouraged by 3DS sales*
> 
> ?We got totally owned during the Christmas period in Japan, with Nintendo releasing not one but three games that completely outshone the Vita's launch titles. So we don't look like complete berks, we'll compliment Nintendo on beating the crap out of us this Christmas and subtly imply that we'll beat the crap out of them next Christmas.? - SCEE president and CEO Jim Ryan


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

Big words from little men.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 12, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> You have Devil Survivor Overclocked. That's never coming out over here.



Pretty much saying "there's a market for dedicated handhelds and we got our ass's kicked in it but at least it exists!!! It wasn't fool-hardy chasing it!!".


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2012)

PS Vita price reduction inbound?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2012)

Shirker said:


> PS Vita price reduction inbound?



They _literally_ can't afford to. They admitted the Vita would be sold at a loss for the first three years, so if they drop the price any more they'll basically be paying us to take them off their hands.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 12, 2012)

Shirker said:


> PS Vita price reduction inbound?



It's pretty much an inevitability at this point unless Sony wants the Vita to die a painful death. They should at least make it $200 with 4 gb memory included, and they need to get their ass in gear with some games. Unlike Nintendo PS Vita can't survive a large drought of games after launch due to the lack known and estabilished system sellers being inbound.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2012)

SSJ3_Goku, Scizor and blazikengirl, I've added you guys but it seems you haven't added me yet. 

Here's my FC: 3609-1047-7032

If you don't respond to this I'll just VM you guys separately lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 12, 2012)

Added you Shion. 

Need a good RPG during my free time at school. Should I pick up Devil Survivor Overclocked or wait for Tales of Abyss?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony encouraged by 3DS sales*
> 
> ?One of the encouraging things about 3DS? sales performance at Christmas is that it is confounding the naysayers who say that there is no room in the market for a dedicated handheld gaming device. And to that extent we were encouraged by how 3DS did over the last month.? - SCEE president and CEO Jim Ryan



So Sony is cheering Nintendo on from the sidelines against apple? Cute.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 12, 2012)

We should all race each other in MK7 as a group soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

Most likely right now^

@BH: I got you, son.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2012)

ya sure, why not? I'm game if you are.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

Was all over the fuckin place, today.

Fuckin blue shells were after my ass.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2012)

Many lols to be had this session. Like the fact that Batman and Joker showed up in the same race. Or the fact that the  who pick Maka Wahu ended up not only losing, but coming in 8th place. Good times 

On the not so good note, I think I hate SNES Rainbow Road. Get hit with one item and it ruins you day.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

That's one of my best stages, and I was determined enough to scrape a 1st place win all the way from 8th place for 2 of the 3 laps. 

You're damn right. One item and you're done for, especially if it's a blue shell followed by a bomb, followed by an ass with a star that's aiming for your ass. 

For some reason, the Desert wasn't chosen for a bunch of games until everyone just about gave up on it, and it was chosen. lol


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> You have Devil Survivor Overclocked. That's never coming out over here.





Aji Tae said:


> Oh, and Brandon, go pick up Devil Survivor Overclocked so I can hate you as well. *Why you guys get it and we don't, I have no idea.* It's so annoying I could scream at Nintendo for region locking the blasted handheld.



Ohhhh, but Atlus doesn't have a European branch. Don't Ghostlight normally bring over Atlus and Aksys games for you guys?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

All he has to do is order the damn game online...


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

*S*he can't, well she can but 3DS are region locked, which is why she is pissed. Overclocked isn't released where she is at.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2012)

Ah. 

Well, shit..


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, they're the same, though why they have two different names is anyone's guess.

I hear so many good things about it. I kinda want to get it, but I'm short on cash and there are a couple games that are first in line should I ever attain it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ohhhh, but Atlus doesn't have a European branch. Don't Ghostlight normally bring over Atlus and Aksys games for you guys?



Well, I asked them months ago if they were going to port it but they only said that they were looking into it. It'd be really awesome if they could port it, but...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok it took me a bit but I finally added some more of you guys. Scizor, esura, shion, blaziken, and malvin I've added you. My fc is: 3823-8519-8114. Malvin it looks like you already added me so we're set. Btw I have mk7 so I'm up for multi every now and then but I suck haha.


----------



## blazikengirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok guys, I've been playing mk7 for about a week now and I keep randomly going between 2 and 3 stars on 100c. Can anyone tell me what you have to do to guarantee 3 stars?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2012)

Get 1st place in all races in a given prix. Get between 20-29 pts in a prix and you get one star, 30-39 pts to get 2, and the full 40 pts for 3.


----------



## blazikengirl (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been getting 40pts and then getting 2 stars...  is there anything else?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2012)

blazikengirl said:


> I've been getting 40pts and then getting 2 stars...  is there anything else?



Well, I'm looking it up, and apparently style counts as well. 

Try to stay on course as much as possible, drift boost often, trick boost often, and use mushrooms wisely for the best time.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 14, 2012)

My 3DS finally came in the mail a few days ago.

It totally owns the other consoles.

That is all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

Even the wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 14, 2012)

blazikengirl said:


> I've been getting 40pts and then getting 2 stars...  is there anything else?



Full 40 pts.

Stay in first as long as possible.

Minimum of 1 stage ring out, and less than 3 mess ups per race.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey guys, look what I bought today.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2012)

Playing Devil Survivor Overclock...liking it way more this time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

So is the 3DS graphics better/lower or on par with the wii's?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So is the 3DS graphics better/lower or on par with the wii's?



It definitely exceeds the Gamecube, and it may be on par with the Wii. It really depends on the game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats great, plus its no brainer that it can surpass the gamecube's. Even now looking at Kid Icarus Uprising & MK7's graphics, they look too much like the wii's. :amazed

Btw do you think Dream Drop Distance's graphical capabilities surpass the PS2's? I think it looks a bit better than BBS's but with Nomura saying its "near PS2 level" i wonder....


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2012)

DDD will graphically be much better than Birth by Sleep. That much is already confirmed. Whether it's PS2 level, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So is the 3DS graphics better/lower or on par with the wii's?



It's slightly weaker than the wii from a pure graphical power perspective (this is of course taking into account that much weaker hardware can produce comparable results to a much stronger one if there is a large difference in screen size and resolution etc) but it has much better shaders than the wii so it can do things the wii can't which make up for this gap. (a game like Resident evil: revelations isn't quite possible on the wi, Nano assault is another game that isn't quite possible on the wii).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

With DDD running so smooth based on the gameplay vids i'm glad. BBB felt too slow & laggy, though i'm guessing with the 3DS it runs better than the psp eh?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, BbS was quite laggy and slow at times, especially with numerous enemies on the screen. That's one of the reasons they had data install available, to try and make things run smoother and quicker.

DDD has very smooth gameplay so far.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 14, 2012)

EVERYONE'S ADDING EACH OTHER AND HAVING A GOOD TIME  I WANT TO JOIN...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 14, 2012)

Then give us your code, fool..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 14, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, BbS was quite laggy and slow at times, especially with numerous enemies on the screen. That's one of the reasons they had data install available, to try and make things run smoother and quicker.
> 
> DDD has very smooth gameplay so far.



Data install.... I once played BBS in best buy and had to suffer long loading times and lag while playing, i wish best buy installed the thing before putting it up for use of play. 

Yep!  Hopefully it won't require another thing similar to data install, i just want the game to be smooth as it is while not requiring another item to make it "complete".


----------



## TheWon (Jan 15, 2012)

Say does anyone know if Donkey Show still has his 3DS? He is never using it or he deleted me from his friend list.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2012)

TheWon said:


> Say does anyone know if Donkey Show still has his 3DS? He is never using it or he deleted me from his friend list.



Nope.

Didn't even know he had one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> EVERYONE'S ADDING EACH OTHER AND HAVING A GOOD TIME  I WANT TO JOIN...



Do you have a 3DS? 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Data install.... I once played BBS in best buy and had to suffer long loading times and lag while playing, i wish best buy installed the thing before putting it up for use of play.
> 
> Yep!  Hopefully it won't require another thing similar to data install, i just want the game to be smooth as it is while not requiring another item to make it "complete".



Well, I guess it depends. I doubt they're going to make a "512 MB data install" option for DDD, as the SD card that comes with the 3DS is only 2 GB.  And Nintendo doesn't make you buy extra things to play a game, they usually just package it _with_ the game if it proves to be really essential. But, since the 3DS makes the PSP look like a Gameboy Pocket (okay, I'm exaggerating, but still), I doubt DDD will need data install whatsoever.



TheWon said:


> Say does anyone know if Donkey Show still has his 3DS? He is never using it or he deleted me from his friend list.



Not sure. I'm pretty sure he has one. Then again, he hasn't been on in a while I think.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 15, 2012)

I have him on mine. it seems like everytime I look it says he was on 2/3 days ago. Oh btw for those of you that have yet to add me (Scizor, esura, and blaziken) when/if you add me you'll see me as jfree26 I believe, and that goes for shion and malvin also (in case you didn't already know).


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Do you have a 3DS?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it depends. I doubt they're going to make a "512 MB data install" option for DDD, as the SD card that comes with the 3DS is only 2 GB.  And Nintendo doesn't make you buy extra things to play a game, they usually just package it _with_ the game if it proves to be really essential. But, since the 3DS makes the PSP look like a Gameboy Pocket (okay, I'm exaggerating, but still), I doubt DDD will need data install whatsoever.



Well the 3DS like all Nintendo portables uses flash cartrides, which is obvious has much faster read speeds than UMD's which the PSP were using. Which was one of the reasons why the Vita ditched them.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 15, 2012)

My FC is 4553-9942-9180

All of you who didnt add me, tell me cause I lost the track of people which I added.


----------



## Fran (Jan 15, 2012)

Do Nintendo games release title updates/patches? 
I'm wondering if they're going to patch this fucking Wuhu Mountain Loop glitch. It's making me rage everytime I see 7 other players select Wuhu Mountain Loop.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 15, 2012)

MK 7 Must be fun, Imma pick up soon then.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, I changed my mind about it after playing it. Online matches can get just as intense as local multiplayer... 'cept, y'know, you can't call your opponents catfood eating shitheads for hitting you with the blue shell. 

Spanish, I'm adding you right now. Code's in my sig. Scizor, you're the only person in my list that hasn't added back yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fran said:


> Do Nintendo games release title updates/patches?
> I'm wondering if they're going to patch this fucking Wuhu Mountain Loop glitch. It's making me rage everytime I see 7 other players select Wuhu Mountain Loop.


 they better, that Glitch is annoying..


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess I'm glad I don't know and haven't bothered learning it or else I'd be too tempted to use it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 16, 2012)

*RUMOR - The Legend of Zelda seeing double-dose on 3DS?*


A rumor that stems from 4chan? That's always a gamble. Sometimes there is 100% legit leaked info on the site, and other times we're being trolled. What's it going to be this time? Your guess is as good as mine!




The following logos translate into The Legend of Zelda: Fire Prophecy and Ice Prophecy. Yes, this rumor points to another dual outing for Link, just as it was with Oracle of Ages and Seasons. I'd like to see that idea return, but something about the logos just screams fake to me.



horrible source...but still I decided it to post it...


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - The Legend of Zelda seeing double-dose on 3DS?*
> 
> 
> A rumor that stems from 4chan? That's always a gamble. Sometimes there is 100% legit leaked info on the site, and other times we're being trolled. What's it going to be this time? Your guess is as good as mine!
> ...



I would never take 4chan as a reliable source, but it was confirmed from before that a new original Zelda game was already on the works for the 3DS, so its not that crazy to believe something like this would happen.

Specially the 2 version thing, since its a perfect fit for a handheld.

Still Nintendo is known for being really good to prevent leaks, specially when it comes to Zelda and their other big franchises, but still if this is real we will know very soon, Nintendo's financial report its on the 26th of this month, and they always have some surprise announcement in those. (in previous ones they announced things like Kirby Return to Dreamland, Xenoblade, Pandora Tower and The Last Story so if something big is coming it would be revealed there, not to mention that DQ7 remake rumor!)

*Edit:* Also I agree, those logos are bonkers, if my horrible Japanese its right the ice one read "Aizu no Puropeshii" really...? not even the Japanese word for Prophecy?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> I would never take 4chan as a reliable source, but it was confirmed from before that a new original Zelda game was already on the works for the 3DS, so its not that crazy to believe something like this would happen.
> 
> Specially the 2 version thing, since its a perfect fit for a handheld.
> 
> ...


*
Wrong.

It reads 'aisu wo purofeshii'.

Get your katakana right, fool.*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 16, 2012)

4chan?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Nintendo not planning to fix Mario Kart 7's Wuhu Island glitch*

Awhile back, we showed you guys a glitch in Mario Kart 7 that lets you skip a huge part of the Wuhu Island track. Nintendo is aware of the issue, but they have no plans to fix it.

*Thanks for your patience in waiting for a response during this busy time of year. We are aware that it is possible to navigate a certain part of the track in Wuhu Island in a way that allows a large part of the course to be bypassed. There are no plans to update the game to remove this shortcut as doing so would create an unfair advantage for the users of the original release of the game. Rest assured your comments have been added to our records for Mario Kart 7.*

I think companies turn to patches far too often, but this is one case where I really feel like a patch would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 16, 2012)

I've read the japanese has an error: it should be 'no' instead of 'wo'.

This kind of proves it is false for me.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo not planning to fix Mario Kart 7's Wuhu Island glitch*
> 
> Awhile back, we showed you guys a glitch in Mario Kart 7 that lets you skip a huge part of the Wuhu Island track. Nintendo is aware of the issue, but they have no plans to fix it.
> 
> ...



It would create an unfair advantage to the original players? Lolwut.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey i've read that before! 

But is the message legit?


----------



## Fran (Jan 16, 2012)

A system update was compulsory in order to play MK7 to begin with.
I can't see why they can't add a compulsory fix for the mountain loop.

Or, if you try to access Online Multiplayer, it should force the patch.

edit: I just read that Nintendo don't have a patching system for their cartridges.

LALZ


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2012)

It'd be really awesome if those games were confirmed to be real.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *"Cry Moar"*



This may be a bit of a stretch... but this might be Ninty's way of getting back at us for bitching about the lack of exploits in Brawl. 

Either way, this is kinda peeving. I mean, I know it's retarded easy to pull off so it's not so much of a disadvantage as a minor annoyance (hell, this one cheater who picked the level came in last place), but it's the principle of the thing. MK is one of the only games you can play online that you can just about call concretely balanced. This Wahu glitch screws that up.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 16, 2012)

Why don't we get the good games in the US?

Specifically this one 



Monster 3G looks amazing, I want to play it so bad.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

It's only one fucking stage.. come on, people, deal with that shit.

Better than fuckin Melee where everyone can wavedash.

One stage out of 40 isn't a bad deal for the most 'fair' Mario Kart game in existance.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

I fucking want Senran Kagura and Code of Princess specifically. I think I would be satisfied for a _long_ time with those games. I wish someone figure out a way to remove the region lock restrictions.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's only one fucking stage.. come on, people, deal with that shit.
> 
> Better than fuckin Melee where everyone can wavedash.
> 
> One stage out of 40 isn't a bad deal for the most 'fair' Mario Kart game in existance.


 but it is really annoying Shion.. I do understands people being mad about it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Couldn't you guys just opt to not use the stage? Or do players "vote" for the stage they play on? If its the latter that sucks major balls.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Couldn't you guys just opt to not use the stage? Or do players "vote" for the stage they play on? If its the latter that sucks major balls.


 Well you can but lately a lot of players are voting for that stage a lot.. it is really annoying, I don't exploit that glitch, I don't like it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

You could opt to only play with people here and stuff (I doubt most here want to abuse the glitch), and it avoids the hassle of being nervous about the outcome of the votes. You'd just be limited in who you play though.

With those who exploit glitches and lag though, from my experience in shooters, you are going to have to fight fire with fire (using the glitch) against those who want to use it, especially with Nintendo's stance on this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> You could opt to only play with people here and stuff (I doubt most here want to abuse the glitch), and it avoids the hassle of being nervous about the outcome of the votes. You'd just be limited in who you play though.
> 
> With those who exploit glitches and lag though, from my experience in shooters, you are going to have to fight fire with fire (using the glitch) against those who want to use it, especially with Nintendo's stance on this.


 agree, playing in community is better to avoid such glitch..


----------



## Fran (Jan 16, 2012)

It's not just 'one fucking stage' when all 7 players choose to play the damn map. It's a nuisance. Although this one time, when this Metal Mario character kept choosing the stage and finally got it, I shot him off the stage when he tried to cheat.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well you can but lately a lot of players are voting for that stage a lot.. it is really annoying, I don't exploit that glitch, I don't like it.




I normally take it, but as it stands, I barely ever get that stage chosen when I race, so I have no complaints.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

Fran said:


> It's not just 'one fucking stage' when all 7 players choose to play the damn map. It's a nuisance. Although this one time, when this Metal Mario character kept choosing the stage and finally got it, I shot him off the stage when he tried to cheat.



You act like you're forced to stay in that group of racers, son.

Just quit that group and join another one. 

Chances are that they won't keep picking Maka Wuhu, anyway.

[Forgive the double post, if nobody posted quick enough...]


----------



## Fran (Jan 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You act like you're forced to stay in that group of racers, son.
> 
> Just quit that group and join another one.



Well it's not really just one group of racers, I've played the damn stage consecutive times because of unoriginal exploiters. 

I'd love to keep whinging, but it's pointless now that I know Nintendo aren't bothered about it.



DEMPSHI RORRU.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

Fran said:


> Well it's not really just one group of racers, I've played the damn stage consecutive times because of unoriginal exploiters.
> 
> I'd love to keep whinging, but it's pointless now that I know Nintendo aren't bothered about it.
> 
> ...



You can always join up with my group, as well.

Since nobody goes to the NF group, I will post the code on my sig for my very own so we can all have some good times.

EDIT: I SHOULD put the dempsey roll, no? :thinking


----------



## Fran (Jan 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You can always join up with my group, as well.
> 
> Since nobody goes to the NF group, I will post the code on my sig for my very own so we can all have some good times.
> 
> EDIT: I SHOULD put the dempsey roll, no? :thinking



Yeah I've joined the NF group but no one seems to be there 

Sounds good Shion, I'll join up.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

Fran said:


> Yeah I've joined the NF group but no one seems to be there
> 
> Sounds good Shion, I'll join up.



Alrighty, it's on my sig.

I have yet to add you, though. 

I'll search for your code. Mine is on my sig.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 16, 2012)

Its a real shame that Nintendo will not fix the Maka Wuhu glitch, but I'm GLAD its just 1 stage unlike how broken previous MK games have been.

I mean I ratter have 1 glitched course than the whole snaking problem MKDS had, and really, only 1 stage like this is some kind of record, Mario Kart 64 (the favorite of a lot of people) was FILLED with these kind of course skip glitches (Rainbow Road had one that let you skip 35% of the course, and the worse of all was Wario Stadium that with just a bit of skill let you complete the 3 laps in like 20 seconds.)

Thankfully the whole community feature will help with this Maka Wuhu frustration.

and enjoy while you can, this is nothing, worry more to when the hackers start appearing, that's when the game will be REALLY broken!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

@Fran, I got you, son.


----------



## Fran (Jan 16, 2012)

My mother is on her iPad at the mo so I can't join up until tomrorow evening - (1am here) but I'll do so asap .
MY FC: 4811-7575-4398


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

I've added you.

Yeah sure, no problem man.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2012)

You've gotta group goin', Shion? Heck, I'd like to join up. The NF one is emptier than a Bob Sagat stand-up special.

I'll join it after Raw goes off.

As for Glitcha Wahu, like I said, in essence, it personally doesn't bother me much, it's kinda the principle. I can join in and fight fire with fire, especially with it being ridiculously easy to pull off, but why should I have to? I consider myself pretty decent at Melee - can wavedash with the best of 'em - but I just don't see why I have to. Eh, but what's done is done. Ninty doesn't care anymore, so neither do I. When the stage comes up, I'll just drive backwards and fool around.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll be in the community lobby.

That's a cool coincidence... I'm watching Delirious!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2012)

So I've heard of this new zelda game coming  out on the 3DS called "The rumor of zelda"


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2012)

Dunno wtf you talkin bout, son. lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok people, tell me who is getting Resident Evil Revelations? and who is going to join me in the raid mode of the game?


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

I am problem is, now I gotta go to fucking Gamestop to get the bundle because Amazon doesn't seem to have it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

The World said:


> I am problem is, now I gotta go to fucking Gamestop to get the bundle because Amazon doesn't seem to have it.


 bundle? Europe? because there is not bundle for Japan or Americas Continent..


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought there was a Gamestop only bundle for US?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

The World said:


> I thought there was a Gamestop only bundle for US?


 the one with the Case.... not with the add on..


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

America get's dicked over again surprise, surprise.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

The World said:


> America get's dicked over again surprise, surprise.


 sadly.. yes..


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm on my community in MK7 if anyone wants a race.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'm on my community in MK7 if anyone wants a race.



me and Aeon are waiting. Come and get some.  but we need more than 3 tho...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2012)

I raced against someone named Benji.

I'm in my community's lobby if you guys are down.


----------



## Gino (Jan 17, 2012)

So jelly Saturday It's on


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

GG's Shion and Aeon, I am done, bed time...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> GG's Shion and Aeon, I am done, bed time...



Good stuff son.

We will get more people up in the party soon enough, but that was fun regardless.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok people, tell me who is getting Resident Evil Revelations? and who is going to join me in the raid mode of the game?



I will, just not anytime soon. Its coming out just a week before Blazblue and a week after FFXIII-2 so....sorry Capcom. Fucking release your games at more desirable dates.


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2012)

I finally got the 3DS!!!!! 


BEST

CHRISTMAS

PRESENT

EVER


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Black Titan said:


> I finally got the 3DS!!!!!
> 
> 
> BEST
> ...



Late as hell in opening your present though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Resident Evil Revelations demo is also coming to The America Continent tomorrow... NoA yet to release a PR sheet...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Anything good on the 3DS yet?


I might get after I get my tax refund.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 18, 2012)

Shinobi is the only thing worth buying a 3ds for..

Besides that Gigant Battle 2 is on the regular ds.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 18, 2012)

Just started playing (my own copy of) Super Mario 3D Land. It's so cool.  Especially since it's in my own language lol.

I'll be getting Mario Kart 7 sometime soon as well.

Sonic Generations is also really enticing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds pathetic. 

I'll just wait it out. When the RPGs start coming out then I might buy it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds pathetic.
> 
> I'll just wait it out. When the RPGs start coming out then I might buy it.



Who said I was trying to make an impression on you. 

Though, really, Super Mario 3D Land is the 3DS' definitive title currently. It'll obviously just keep getting better but, yeah, the 3DS will be swarmed with RPGs soon enough.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds pathetic.
> 
> I'll just wait it out. When the RPGs start coming out then I might buy it.



Paper mario


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Spirit King (Jan 18, 2012)

Seems like a bad week sales wise for most things not named 3DS hardware this week in Japan. Vita Hardware sales fell off a cliff (under 20k), Spirt camera and Ace combat debuted at 16k and 12k respectively and  mario, kart and Mon all fell by around 50%.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

It's January though, it's always a shit month for media sales.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Paper Mario is just a big QTE.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

CMX likes Slow Time Events, aka turn based.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It's January though, it's always a shit month for media sales.



True but shit was debuting at 16k (which is like Vita bad) and Vita may even go below 10k at this rate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> CMX likes Slow Time Events, aka turn based.



Damn right.


I tried to play Super Mario RPG again and gave up the minute I learned you had to button time attacks.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> True but shit was debuting at 16k (which is like Vita bad) and Vita may even go below 10k at this rate.



I like how the Vita launch is now going to be a measurement by which all bad console launches will be judged.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2012)

I prefer crazy combat real time shit, or a badass rpg with free
Roam..

Or Mario kart...


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> CMX likes Slow Time Events, aka turn based.



Those are awesome. We need more turn-based games, damnit!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

I like turn based RPGs and I also like action RPGs.

I don't like QTEs in my RPGs. They have no place in RPGs or any game at all.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

So if in the future all games had some form of QTE, would you quit playing games?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

It depends. Like I said, I can forgive some QTEs. But if every game had shitty QTEs in them, I might have to quit playing games forever.

I stopped watching TV. It can't be that hard.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It depends. Like I said, I can forgive some QTEs. But if every game had shitty QTEs in them, I might have to quit playing games forever.
> 
> I stopped watching TV. It can't be that hard.



Well, Resident Evil 4's QTEs are the ones I'd hope were adopted in the situation of every genre using them. That knife fight was awfully fun and, as silly as running from boulders is, the rest of the QTEs weren't that bad either.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It depends. Like I said, I can forgive some QTEs. But if every game had shitty QTEs in them, I might have to quit playing games forever.
> 
> I stopped watching TV. It can't be that hard.



QTE to breath manually.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Those are awesome. We need more turn-based games, damnit!



Agreed. Don't know why everyone is hating on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, Resident Evil 4's QTEs are the ones I'd hope were adopted in the situation of every genre using them. That knife fight was awfully fun and, as silly as running from boulders is, the rest of the QTEs weren't that bad either.


I played RE4 for all of two minutes and quit. I don't remember why, but I think the controls were shit.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> QTE to breath manually.


QTE to masturbate. MASH X!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> QTE to masturbate. MASH X!!!



QTE to QTE.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2012)

Wtf is QTE?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Wtf is QTE?



Your mother.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Paper Mario is just a big QTE.



I never really had a problem with the Timed Hit system in the Mario RPG series to be honest.

My real beef with QTEs is that they are "Press button to not die" bullshit, and they usually are on action games, bullshit like "if you don't press X at the right time you cannot see this cool cinematic movie, oh and you will also die!", it completely ruins the pacing of an action game, or the one I absolutely hate the most is "Mash the button to open this Door/Chest!" on God of War, seriously whats the point!?

In a turn based RPG I don't mind it at all because there's no pacing to break! I actually like to give my attacks a little boost by pressing a button in time or to reduce some damage or protect myself from bullshit 1 hit kill moves (Like Silver Bullet and Shaker on Super Mario RPG) and the fact that the timing for each attack/defend gets trickier and trickier as you go on adds a nice extra layer of depth to the battles, me like!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2012)

Maybe I'll be on my MK7 Community if anyone is down to race.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Waiting for the demo..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> I never really had a problem with the Timed Hit system in the Mario RPG series to be honest.
> 
> My real beef with QTEs is that they are "Press button to not die" bullshit, and they usually are on action games, bullshit like "if you don't press X at the right time you cannot see this cool cinematic movie, oh and you will also die!", it completely ruins the pacing of an action game, or the one I absolutely hate the most is "Mash the button to open this Door/Chest!" on God of War, seriously whats the point!?
> 
> In a turn based RPG I don't mind it at all because there's no pacing to break! I actually like to give my attacks a little boost by pressing a button in time or to reduce some damage or protect myself from bullshit 1 hit kill moves (Like Silver Bullet and Shaker on Super Mario RPG) and the fact that the timing for each attack/defend gets trickier and trickier as you go on adds a nice extra layer of depth to the battles, me like!


You know, I didn't the first time I played it either.


But that was on the SNES.

Now, with an emulator, I just can't get into it. The urge to fast forward battles is too strong. Try timing an attack at 500% speed.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok people, tell me who is getting Resident Evil Revelations? and who is going to join me in the raid mode of the game?



I am, I have it preordered already.

And I added you too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Resident Evil Revelations= A buy... I love the demo!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know, I didn't the first time I played it either.
> 
> 
> But that was on the SNES.
> ...



Doesn't it strike you as a bit unfair to fault a game for a self-inflicted user error? 

--------------

REVELATIONS DEMO IS OUT?!? On that shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Sony congratulates Nintendo on 3DS sales again, twists the knife a bit this time.*


"Normally we don't really reference the competition a lot when we talk about the PlayStation business, but in this case it's perhaps a little salutary that sales of the 3DS, having the advantage of releasing a little bit ahead of us, have been exceedingly good. I think that shows that there is, in general, a lot of demand for a 'gaming-primary' device, which is how I would describe Vita, but our device in contrast has just so much more to offer. What I think we've done is point to a market that really has started out with potentially casual games on other devices but now wants a deeper, or better, or more premier gaming experience." - SCEI president Andrew House


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony congratulates Nintendo on 3DS sales again, twists the knife a bit this time.*
> 
> 
> "Normally we don't really reference the competition a lot when we talk about the PlayStation business, but in this case it's perhaps a little salutary that sales of the 3DS, having the advantage of releasing a little bit ahead of us, have been exceedingly good. I think that shows that there is, in general, a lot of demand for a 'gaming-primary' device, which is how I would describe Vita, but our device in contrast has just so much more to offer. What I think we've done is point to a market that really has started out with potentially casual games on other devices but now wants a deeper, or better, or more premier gaming experience." - SCEI president Andrew House



Oh ok, how about you guys put your portable gaming device in a more reasonable price bracket and remove bunde a godammn memory card with the thing.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2012)

Not often I feel sorry for a corp. So much s--t getting thrown their way lately, and now the currently failing Vita. That statement almost felt sorta like a plea. "People are buying the 3DS, so people like handheld consoles. People should love our handheld! There's so much cool stuff on it! Right...? Please...?" Kinda depressing....

On a more positive note, liking the Revelations demo... well, except for the retarded button placement (Attacked --> Game tells me to mash Y --> It's not doing anything --> Realize I'm mashing X --> FUUUUUUUUUU). But that's more Ninty's fault than the game's. When I actually know what I'm doing, the controls are surprisingly easy to adjust to, and the movement is a lot  less stiff than RE5/4. Plus, it's friggin' beautiful on my lil' handheld. Putting this on my to-get list.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony congratulates Nintendo on 3DS sales again, twists the knife a bit this time.*
> 
> 
> "Normally we don't really reference the competition a lot when we talk about the PlayStation business, but in this case it's perhaps a little salutary that sales of the 3DS, having the advantage of releasing a little bit ahead of us, have been exceedingly good. I think that shows that there is, in general, a lot of demand for a 'gaming-primary' device, which is how I would describe Vita, *but our device in contrast has just so much more to offer*. What I think we've done is point to a market that really has started out with potentially casual games on other devices but now wants a deeper, or better, or more premier gaming experience." - SCEI president Andrew House


TL;DR sony is jelly

And to bolded it does have more to offer, but you limit it extremely. 
Anyone notice that psp sales are still steady because it's cracked to death?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2012)

Is the demo different from the one we got to play with Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Is the demo different from the one we got to play with Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D?


 yes!!! go and play it.. Hell Mode is too good..


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2012)

Gahdammit, I'm a wuss. Tried playing this game with my high bass headphones. Couldn't do it; had to take 'em out 
I don't often play horror games, okay?!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2012)

Waiting for a good game to come out, other than Mario Kart. 

Over 5k VP on that shit, son. Hittin the 9999 mark is mah goal. 

Yee.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes!!! go and play it.. Hell Mode is too good..



I don't have to, I already played it months ago.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Waiting for a good game to come out, other than Mario Kart.
> 
> Over 5k VP on that shit, son. Hittin the 9999 mark is mah goal.
> 
> Yee.




Ugh, really? I'm barely breakin' 2500 and I was up most the night playing for at least 4 hours.

BTW, what are the VP? Do they serve any in-game purpose or are they basically the MK version of gamerscore?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2012)

Gamerscore, I believe. 

They don't mean too much, in all honesty..

It's kind of easy for me to rack up VP points anyway, since I'm usually always top 3 when I'm online.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2012)

So I been playing some more Mario Kart 7 with my friend's 3DS.

I love this shit. ;3


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 20, 2012)

I will buy RE:R and I want to raid with you guys.

But we have to work it out a lil bit better than we did with MK7.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I will buy RE:R and I want to raid with you guys.
> 
> But we have to work it out a lil bit better than we did with MK7.


 I agree....


----------



## Sotei (Jan 20, 2012)

Alright, finally got Mario Kart 7, yeah, I took my time getting it but damn it, I have sooooooo many games already.  I also finally got around to pre-ordering "Xenoblade"! Support Get!!!

So yeah, do your thing. Friend Code: 3866-8374-6499


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2012)

Shit, I always say I'm down to race, but nobody says a word an sits there with a thumb up their ass..

I then proceed to do worldwide, only to find that 2 or 3 NFers decide to join in after after a few races.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah we should probably make a time/date where all of us can play MK7 online together, but in YOUR community.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm always free when you guys are.

I guess my community is more successful due to the fact that I'm THERE. Lol


----------



## Sotei (Jan 20, 2012)

Yo, Shion I added you. Do you go by "Shion" as your 3DS name too?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Yo, Shion I added you. Do you go by "Shion" as your 3DS name too?



No, I used my real name, which is Kei.

I'll add you right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'm always free when you guys are.
> 
> I guess my community is more successful due to the fact that I'm THERE. Lol



But with most people busy at times it would be a little more productive to set a schedule for all of us to huttle up and race together. If that can work out. 

Hey you still have me....


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But with most people busy at times it would be a little more productive to set a schedule for all of us to huttle up and race together. If that can work out.
> 
> Hey you still have me....



Too easy. 

Naa, of course I got you!

Online now if anyone wants some.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2012)

When did phaiken' mirror worlds return?! 

I'm all discombobumalated and stuff!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2012)

Shirker said:


> When did phaiken' mirror worlds return?!
> 
> I'm all discombobumalated and stuff!



When you are racing with people who have 2.5K+ points, the chance of getting a mirror stage becomes random.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh so Mirror stages appear in Worldwide races? I didn't know that.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2012)

They sure do.

Once you hit the 2.5K VP mark.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it a sound investment if I initially get the 3DS for the upcoming Resident Evil?

What I'm saying is, after the RE dies down out of my system, is the 3DS worth keeping?

>Asking for recommendations


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Super Mario 3D Land is a good game. Honestly though, my 3DS just sits here pretty much, waiting for more games.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2012)

So it'll be a little too early for me to pursue? Okay, I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't forget Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney.

That is primarily the reason why I'm buying 3DS, along with the reason of getting REvelations.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Don't forget Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney.
> 
> That is primarily the reason why I'm buying 3DS, along with the reason of getting REvelations.



You're going to be disappointed. Capcom has officially said that they have no plans of ever localizing Layton vs. Ace Attorney.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2012)

Mario Kart is good, too.

Kingdom Hearts is coming , along with other interesting titles.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You're going to be disappointed. Capcom has officially said that they have no plans of ever localizing Layton vs. Ace Attorney.



Oh, it's totally getting localised. While Ace Attorney might not be as popular as they'd like it to be, Professor Layton is obscenely popular. Layton vs Ace Attorney isn't going to be a million seller in Japan alone, so they'll need to release it worldwide to break that figure. Besides, Nintendo might end up localising it - they've localised all of the Layton games so far.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

I've never played Ace Attorney, but Layton is pretty boss. If they do localize it I'll buy it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I've never played Ace Attorney, but Layton is pretty boss. If they do localize it I'll buy it.



[YOUTUBE]cZxbi78MnQU[/YOUTUBE]
It's basically like this, no really it is.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't wait to get the first 3DS Layton game. Mask of Miracles, I believe it is. I still have to go out and get the 4th game that's for the DS. I already played the original trilogy for the DS.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You're going to be disappointed. Capcom has officially said that they have no plans of ever localizing Layton vs. Ace Attorney.


Not really, Level 5 did a poll asking which of their upcoming games do westerners want, most of people chose Layton vs. Attorney. If they weren't planning to localize it, they wouldn't have bothered to do this kind of poll from the beginning.


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2012)

Is Tales of Abyss out yet or what? Wiki says it's been released in Europe in Nov.2011 but Amazon only has one ?80 copy . . .  Whaaaaaaaaat.

I'm despairing at the lack of JRPGs on the market atm. The developers are missing a chance to rake in huge money with a big rpg if one was released like RIGHT NOW.
the console is fucking starved for it


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

3 more weeks for ToAbyss in America.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 22, 2012)

I read Bamco only printed limited copies for Abyss' EU release. Some stores only carried a few copies in fact. You guys should get a new shipment sometime in the future though, better jump on it when that happens.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2012)

I looked for Tales of the Abyss 3DS while I was in France and couldn't find it anywhere, but I guess a limited shipment was the reason from what I've seen in this thread. I wasn't going to buy it, I just wanted to see if it was around anywhere lol.

Also, I really do hope Layton vs. Ace Attorney gets localized. I had just heard rumors about it not being localized, didn't know about the poll or anything like that.  

And... I bought Mario Kart 7 yesterday! But I'm not going to start it until my fiancee buys it at the end of the month. We want to start it and play it together.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2012)

Fuck Layton.

Fuck attorneys.

I need some action in my 3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

*SoulCalibur V 3DS Appears on Retail Coming Soon List*

Draw your weapon
3DS certainly isn't short of fighting games, but it may be getting one more added to its stable in the form of Namco Bandai's SoulCalibur V.
A retail insider tipped us off that a pre-order listing for the game appears on tills at a major high street chain.
Namco Bandai had not responded to our invitation to comment at the time of publishing.
Retail listings of unannounced games can be tricky things, so don't put too much faith in this ? especially as it's apparently been on the list for a while ? but we'll update you if and when we hear more.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck Layton.
> 
> Fuck attorneys.
> 
> I need some action in my 3DS.




Hold up playa


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2012)

Those just aren't my type of games...

The only other thing I'd play is Brain Age and the Rhythm games, but Ace Attorney bored the living shit out of me and so did the Layton games. 

I can't stand games that just give me a still and text.. When it comes to games, I'm more primitive. 

I need flashing lights and blood and death and awesome cutscenes with battle.

And/or fast cars with shells and bananas to fuck up other playas.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]cZxbi78MnQU[/YOUTUBE]
> It's basically like this, no really it is.



It's time I invested in this series.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, i just accidently stepped on the cord of my 3DS recharger while my 3DS was charging its battery. It fell on my carpet floor 4-5 inches, i freaked out and checked it but its ok.......please tell me the 3DS has good durability......i'm hoping i didn't screw anything important inside when it fell on my carpet floor (even though it looks fine).  

Seriously i'm kinda freaking out right now.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 23, 2012)

4-5 inches on a carpet floor. That's like throwing it across the room and landing on a pillow. It's fine. 

Just picked up Shinobi from Amazon. Been waiting for a used one to pop up but nothing, for the past couple of months. Nearest gamestop who has it in stock is about an hour away from me. Did this one get a limited release or something?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you played it yet?^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> 4-5 inches on a carpet floor. That's like throwing it across the room and landing on a pillow. It's fine.



Thank god!  But what if it was a couple inches higher?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 23, 2012)

Just bought it a couple hours ago lol. Should be here by Thursday. This'll only be my third 3DS game, OoT and Starfox 643D being the other two. Picking up MK7 in the near future, so I'll be looking to play you guys on here. 

I've dropped it from my bedside table once, which is a good foot and a half high, at least. On a carpet floor as well though. I don't think I've ever taken my 3DS outside the house before.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2012)

I take mine everywhere.

Properly taken care of, yes, but I don't miss a chance for street pass, spot pass, etc.

Backpack, coat pocket, wherever.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> I've dropped it from my bedside table once, which is a good foot and a half high, at least. On a carpet floor as well though. I don't think I've ever taken my 3DS outside the house before.



Oh my. :ho Well thats good, even a small handheld like the 3DS packs alot of durability.  And thank god dropping a 3DS doesn't cause a dead pixels, i have one on my ds lite and i pray that it would never happen to my precious 3DS......never....


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2012)

I take mine out most places as well. I keep it in my red Club Nintendo pouch.  



It's also protected inside this (the one way on the left).



So yeah, I have no fear if it falls.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 23, 2012)

Thinking about buying flame red 3DS. It's that or the cosmos black one. But most likely will go for the flame red, because I own too many color black devices...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 23, 2012)

That and the Flame Red represents the true colors of nintendo.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the red one.. 

Copycats.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2012)

My black 3DS is protected in the middle Zelda shell that Death-kun posted. I seriously need to start taking mine with me where ever I go. I've only ever gotten one Street Pass.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ok, i just accidently stepped on the cord of my 3DS recharger while my 3DS was charging its battery. It fell on my carpet floor 4-5 inches, i freaked out and checked it but its ok.......please tell me the 3DS has good durability......i'm hoping i didn't screw anything important inside when it fell on my carpet floor (even though it looks fine).
> 
> Seriously i'm kinda freaking out right now.



To give you some peace of mind I will tell you that I'm the most careless 3DS owner EVER.

I have dropped mine at least 3 times, (oh god anecdotal time!) the first time I had it on my lap and somehow I forgot it was there, so when I stand up it feel right into the ground, and there was other even worst time where I had it plugged and resting on top of my CPU (that is on top of my desk) and accidentally stepped on the cord and send it crashing into the solid ground (I have no carpet in my room).

Diagnosis? it still works just fine! like new! may be simply that I'm lucky but I must say the 3DS is a very durable console (its made of Nintendium after all), heck it survived me as an owner!

So if mine with my terrible care has survived nearly 10 months without any problem, yours will last forever.

Edit: those Zelda shells are made by Nintendo right? I may get one of those, god knows I need it.

Edit 2: oh the thing I DID break was my charging cradle, I once dropped it from the stairs (please don't ask...) and since then it sadly doesn't charge anymore, so take good care of it, its clearly not made of Nintendium!


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

The 3DS seems alot more durable compared to the DSlite and PSP.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2012)

I dunno how Nintendo do it, but their handhelds are near-indestructible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Really?

My DS cracked the first time I opened it and the shoulder button fucked up inside of three months.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

Take care of your stuff  I want to punch you in the face now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2012)

I've never had a Nintendo handheld break on me. It may get beat up and bruised, but it always still works. 

Reminds me of the Gameboy Pocket they have on display at Nintendo World in New York City. It survived a bomb siege during the Gulf War and it still _works_.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone in for some races?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry, i got somewhere to be for the next 2 hours.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not in a racey mode right now...maybe later.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 24, 2012)

The DSi doesn't feel quite as sturdy as the other 3 versions of the handheld. The thing creaks, a lot, not to mention the buttons feel cheap. The 3DS's build quality is about the same as the DSlite imo, which was just a beast (outside of its hinge issue).


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm not in a racey mode right now...maybe later.



Let me know whenever you get online, son.

I don't wanna join a random WiFI game without having a goal to beat someone besides random people.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes sir. 

Orly? :ho Speaking of which how's raping the random players in MK7 coming along?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2012)

1800+ wins and 800 losses. Higher ratio than 2:1, which is how I want to keep it. 

Competition skyrockets once you hit 2.5K VR. 

Once you hit 5K +, you're playing with Gods.


----------



## Corran (Jan 24, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I dunno how Nintendo do it, but their handhelds are near-indestructible.



The DSlite would like a word with you lol
My DSlite hinge disintergrated over a few years so to play it these days I need to hold the top part between two of my fingers otherwise it flops around


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, I decided to hop on MK7. If anyone wants to join me, I'll be in Worldwide racing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)

Corran said:


> The DSlite would like a word with you lol
> My DSlite hinge disintergrated over a few years so to play it these days I need to hold the top part between two of my fingers otherwise it flops around



That's because the DS gained a weakpoint due to the hinge.
The newer bigger models can take it much better than the original and light.
And despite that I would rate them above the psp and vita.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2012)

That's just destruction to the poor thing...


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 25, 2012)

Nintendo consoles have a reputation of being extremely durable. (they are built with durability in mind)

Heck my 20 year old SNES still works! and it survived a ton of abuse along the years (even 1 flood), lets not even mention the original Gameboy that may as well be called indestructible, there's even that infamous case of one that survived a bombing.

Everyone knows that Gamecubes are night impossible to destroy and the GBA SP may look fragile but competes with the Gameboy for most sturdy portable console ever.

The DSLite is very durable too, sadly it has a critical weak point, the hinge is relatively easy to break so a simple accident could break it making the top screen dificult to use or even busting it completely, a shame for an otherwise very well made console.

No way to effectively tell how well the 3DS fairs compared to other Nintendo handhelds in durability, but from personal experience (and abuse!) I put it above the DSLite but bellow the GBA SP (90% Nintendium!).

As for the PSP... well this is anecdotal (as everything I say really) but my cousin dropped his only once by accident from a hip height, and since then the disc tray randomly opens by itself or refuses to close, still since I don't own one I cant say for sure, but for now I will say in terms of durability you can't go wrong with Nintendo.


Now if only the charge cradle would been as durable... I miss using it so much...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Take care of your stuff  I want to punch you in the face now.


Take care of your ass, because I'm going to kick it.


Wait, that makes no sense...


FUCK YOU!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2012)

Look what I got guys.





Yes, I still use my Madworld t-shirt.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2012)

How is the game!?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanna murderate Ooze!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Look what I got guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok.. I am jelly and mad... screw you lol


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 25, 2012)

Game is so far so good.

The graphics really set a new standard for the console.

They are actually closer to RE 5 than to what you could see on Wii.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Game is so far so good.
> 
> The graphics really set a new standard for the console.
> 
> They are actually closer to RE 5 than to what you could see on Wii.



They _did_ say they got RE5 running on the 3DS...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 25, 2012)

Good, that means the game is far far much  better than resident evil 5.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 25, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Look what I got guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want a Madworld


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 25, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Game is so far so good.
> 
> The graphics really set a new standard for the console.
> 
> They are actually closer to RE 5 than to what you could see on Wii.



You mean they're actually on par with the wii's? :amazed


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2012)

Mario Kart 7 is amazing so far.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Captain Obvious. ^

Anyway, what game did you get, SH?

Fuckin unfocused ass pictures...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2012)

Resident Evil...it's a big ass eye on the cover...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 26, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Resident Evil...it's a big ass eye on the cover...



You're telling this to a guy who never played nor bothered to look at a resident evil game in his life.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2012)

Well be more up to date brah! 

No, but I thought the last few post about it "Being better then RE5" would have gave it away.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey how's it work with the circle pad pro? I'm may look into getting this in the future. Does it feel more like a standard shooter with the extra pad?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious. ^



Shut up, bitch.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You mean they're actually on par with the wii's? :amazed



Better, it may not actually be but with the shading and those textures along with the size of the screen it really looks like a mini HD game.



"Shion" said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious. ^
> 
> Anyway, what game did you get, SH?
> 
> Fuckin unfocused ass pictures...



RE:Revelations



Nan Desu Ka said:


> Hey how's it work with the circle pad pro? I'm may look into getting this in the future. Does it feel more like a standard shooter with the extra pad?



Mmmm, for this game you dont really need it. I actually got it cause my gf paid the difference since she owed me a present.

Some buttons are changed and the most notable change is that you use the second pad to turn.

I bet there will be people who actually prefers the 1 circle pad only option.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2012)

Woooo, 15 million sales!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Woooo, 15 million sales!


It's over 9 million


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2012)

3523-2257-4000


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 26, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> 3523-2257-4000



Gotcha. :33

Mine's 3609-1047-7032


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2012)

Added


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 26, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> 3523-2257-4000



Adding. 

FC: 4382-1998-1179


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2012)

added but you're not showing up


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2012)

Added. Code's in mah sig, Gino.


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2012)

added


----------



## Aeon (Jan 26, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> 3523-2257-4000



Added.

1891-1270-9778


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder, is it possible to hack the 3DS with the SD card like it could be done with the Wii?


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I wonder, is it possible to hack the 3DS with the SD card like it could be done with the Wii?



Possible? Yes.

Easy to do? Nope!

The 3DS just like every electronic device will be eventually hacked, the thing is how easy it is to hack, to my knowledge people still haven't fully hacked the DSi, so the 3DS may take a long while before it gets hacked to allow for homebrew and other exploits like that, and Nintendo is ratter known for very strong anti-piracy measures (almost every Nintendo First Party game is a pain to emulate for the multiple layers of anti-piracy measures they have).

So it will be done no doubt, but I think it will take a long while.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn..

How about virtual console games? 

If you place a couple in an SD card and place the card in the 3DS, can you play said game?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2012)

Many of the DS flash carts have been updated to work on the 3DS.

But I don't know of any yet that can really do much with 3DS-specific games or capabilities, just older DS stuff.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 27, 2012)

3523-2189-4025

catch me on Raid Mode


----------



## Falcon (Jan 27, 2012)

Added Amuro, Shion, and Gino

My fc: 1762-2942-9130


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 27, 2012)

*Nintendo predicts first annual loss, lowers earnings forecast*



> Once the most profitable company in the video game world, Nintendo is now swimming in a sea of red ink.
> 
> 
> Getty ImagesOn Thursday, the company announced a loss of $623 million in the nine months that ended December 31, compared to $639 million in profits a year earlier. And the bad news doesn't end there.
> ...





I REALLY hope this isn't bad for the 3DS for years to come because i love it so much, and i thought nintendo salvaged their loss with the price cut...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 27, 2012)

Amuro said:


> 3523-2189-4025
> 
> catch me on Raid Mode



Just added you.

FC: 4382-1998-1179

Can't wait for Revelations.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2012)

Amuro said:


> 3523-2189-4025
> 
> catch me on Raid Mode



Gonna add you soon.

Mine is 3609-1047-7032


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I REALLY hope this isn't bad for the 3DS for years to come because i love it so much, and i thought nintendo salvaged their loss with the price cut...



Nah the price cut wasn't supposed to salvage the loss, it was more for the long term viability of the system hence why they decided to take a loss on each system sold instead of making sure they we're still making a small profit or breaking even. This combined with the strong Yen and Wii's dwindling selling power is the reason for the current news.This probably won't negatively affect the 3DS but it makes the launch of the Wii U all the more important.

You can't exactly say a system is doing badly when it already has game that's sold over 5 million and another approaching, but Nintendo really just needs to get people buying more games for the 3DS and do everything possible to make sure the Wii U is a success.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2012)

200 titles are coming to the 3DS, are you guys ready for that?


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I REALLY hope this isn't bad for the 3DS for years to come because i love it so much, and i thought nintendo salvaged their loss with the price cut...



Don't worry, this loss was to be expected considering what happened this fiscal year in terns of Nintendo's original forecast.

I mean the 3DS' sudden pricecut alone would completely destroy their original forecast by a little more than a billion, (think about it, during the start of the fiscal year they expected to sell the 3DS at $250, so the $80 price cut means they earned $1.2 billion less than planed on those 15 million 3DS sold, and remember, the price cut happened midway this fiscal year, so a loss was to be expected.) and lets not even begin with the problem of the Yen being too strong.

Also the DS and Wii are on the way out so that's even more lost sales, and dont forget that the effect of the earthquake in japan managed to drag into this fiscal year too.

Still don't worry, Nintendo already said that they expect to be back into the black numbers by next fiscal year, so they will not bleed money for long.

And while Nintendo is not very well financially speaking this fiscal year, the 3DS is stronger than ever with 200 new titles confirmed to be in the works already, so don't worry that the support will not end anytime soon!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2012)

Phew! Thats a relief!  I'm glad that the 3DS is getting support with 200 games coming, it should help increase its success like what MK7 & SM3DLand did.


----------



## Frieza (Jan 28, 2012)

Could this 200 titles be a bluff? I would not be surprised. I would buy a 3ds right now if the redesigned the hardware to include 2 analog pads, and a remake of pokemon emerald


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2012)

Screw two analog sticks, i'm fine with what the 3DS has as of now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2012)

What she said. ^


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Two analog sticks is better, no getting past that. The best you could say is its unnecessary (demonstrably false though).


----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll wait for 3DS lite. Cheaper price, moar games, moar games at cheaper price.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2012)

If I can play smash bros with only one analog stick, then they only need one, son.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

If I could play a game that doesn't exist then I'd agree.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2012)

A second analog would be great, if it didn't come attached to some bulky piece of shit.

I wish I did wait for a cheaper, improved 3DS to come out with a second analog, but I really wanted that special edition Zelda 3DS.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Jan 28, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'll wait for 3DS lite. Cheaper price, moar games, moar games at cheaper price.



While waiting for the revision of a Nintendo handheld is a very wise thing to do (second version of every Nintendo handheld is regarded as the best always) I must warn you that it may not be exactly as you plan.

More games? Sure.

More cheaper games? Sure!

Cheaper? NOPE!

The chances that the second version of the 3DS would be more expensive or at the very least the same price as the current model are very high, Nintendo handhelds tend to go up in price with revisions, not down.

However the current model will be way cheaper by the time the revision comes out, so that's good I guess.

And in terms of the second analog, so far every game released that supports the Circle Pad Pro has the second analog as a very optional use, the 3DS has several ways to make up for the lack of it (gyro sensor and touch screen), the CPP exist for people that want a real analog, not because is 100% necessary.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2012)

What she said. ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2012)

Who would want to wait for a revision that could years to come with a higher price just because of another freakin' analog stick?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Who would want to wait for a revision that could years to come with a higher price just because of another freakin' analog stick?



Crazy people.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Who would want to wait for a revision that could years to come with a higher price just because of another freakin' analog stick?



Only morons, son.

That's why the analog stick can be bought seperately.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 28, 2012)

That and the Circle pad pro would be a pointless product if the revision + 2nd analog happened.  Hell i don't even need another analog stick to enjoy my games.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 29, 2012)

That's why he's mah boy.  ^


----------



## Frieza (Jan 29, 2012)

I will wait for there to be at least 5 quality games or a pokemon game..which ever comes first. So far SM3D, MK7, Kid Icarus soon..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 29, 2012)

omiK said:


> I will wait for there to be at least 5 quality games or a pokemon game..which ever comes first. So far SM3D, MK7, Kid Icarus soon..



Resident Evil: Revelations
Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 7

Your seven games.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> 1. Resident Evil: Revelations
> 2. Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D
> 3. Super Mario 3D Land
> 4. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> ...



Wait, wut?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> Resident Evil: Revelations
> Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D
> Super Mario 3D Land
> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> ...



Not seven, five. :c

But yeah, even aside from those, there's Tales of the Abyss 3D, Devil Survivor Overclocked, and many more awesome games to come.

Pokemon will inevitably come, but I'm not sure what will come first. A Mystery Dungeon game or a mainstream game. I kinda hope for a MD game first.

Also looking forward to the new Mario & Luigi that will undoubtedly come in the future. I wonder if they'll make a new trilogy.  As much as I'd love to see Fawful again, we'll probably never see him again.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Not seven, five. :c
> 
> But yeah, even aside from those, there's Tales of the Abyss 3D, Devil Survivor Overclocked, and many more awesome games to come.
> 
> ...



I find the lack of mention of shadow wars disturbing. Easily the best launch game I played.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 29, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I find the lack of mention of shadow wars disturbing. Easily the best launch game I played.



I have that. Most people don't like SRPGs, though, so I didn't mention it. AND I'M NOT MENTIONING DEVIL SURVIVOR OVERCLOCKED.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

omiK said:


> Could this 200 titles be a bluff? I would not be surprised. I would buy a 3ds right now if the redesigned the hardware to include 2 analog pads, and a remake of pokemon emerald




Never thought it was.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I find the lack of mention of shadow wars disturbing. Easily the best launch game I played.



I've never seen it. If I have, it didn't stand out to me enough to be memorable. What's it about?

EDIT: Ohhhh, it's a Tom Clancy game? You make it sounds like it's really good. I wouldn't know.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> I have that. Most people don't like SRPGs, though, so I didn't mention it. AND I'M NOT MENTIONING DEVIL SURVIVOR OVERCLOCKED.



You should buy it. It's amazing.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> You should buy it. It's amazing.



Just like your mom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

*UK Charts: Resident Evil Revelations beats Mario Kart 7*

Mario Kart 7's reign at pole position of the 3DS charts is over as Resident Evil Revelations went straight in at number one. It was a good opening weekend for Capcom's survival horror game as Revelations also went in at number six in the All-format chart.


Elsewhere it was business as usual as FIFA 12 is still the UK number one, Just Dance 3 remains on top of the Wii chart and Moshi Monsters: Moshling Zoo beat Professor Layton And The Spectre's Call to the top of the DS chart.

Interestingly, the Wii top ten is exactly the same as last week with no games shifting positions.



> All-format chart (all prices)
> 
> 1. FIFA 12
> 2. Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2012)

lol sports games.


----------



## Gino (Jan 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Added.
> 
> 1891-1270-9778





Falcon said:


> Added Amuro, Shion, and Gino
> 
> My fc: 1762-2942-9130



Added


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol sports games.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2012)

200 games would be nice. 

At least 1/12 of them to be DECENT games, would be even better.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

*Pokemon Epsodes/3DS Demos coming to Nintendo Zone locations in NA*



> Time to hit the road
> 
> 3DS owners in the United States and Canada will soon get access to full-length episodes of the Pok?mon cartoon series via the console's Nintendo Zone application.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 4, 2012)

They better be free.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

They will be. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 4, 2012)

.......


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone up for some MK7?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> .......





As for MK7, maybe another day.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2012)

My friends and I joined you, Aeon.

Dunno if you noticed.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed, ggs by the way. On my end it was Manny who joined us who goes by SenshiManny on here.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2012)

Got no clue who he is. lol

Yeah, good stuff. No Maka Wuhu made it rather enjoyable.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2012)

I gotta get back into playing MK7. I've been playing Skyrim and 3D Land lately, trying to get through all the secret worlds. On Secret World 6 so far, and have 100% of star coins so far.  I never move on to the next level until I get all the star coins in the current level.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2012)

I have no goddamn clue what you're talking about... ^

Anyway, about this Pokemon episodes thing; maybe there's a possibility of movies coming to 3DS as well in the future?


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 5, 2012)

Are these episodes gonna be in english or japanese?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I have no goddamn clue what you're talking about... ^



Who says I was talking to you? I was making a statement about how I need to get back into playing MK7 because I've been playing other games in lieu of MK7.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I gotta get back into playing MK7. I've been playing Skyrim and 3D Land lately, trying to get through all the secret worlds. On Secret World 6 so far, and have 100% of star coins so far.  I never move on to the next level until I get all the star coins in the current level.



You sound a lot like me. It's literally the only reason I haven't cleared all the stages yet. Better to nab them all as you go than to deal with it later.
----------------

@krich2nd: who gives a damn? The real question is: will they be in 3D?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2012)

Shirker said:


> You sound a lot like me. It's literally the only reason I haven't cleared all the stages yet. Better to nab them all as you go than to deal with it later.



Exactly.  I like to 100% along the way.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Who says I was talking to you? I was making a statement about how I need to get back into playing MK7 because I've been playing other games in lieu of MK7.



No shit, Captain Obvious.

I was referring to the game you were talking about, but as of late, I'm having a hard time 'giving a shit', so never mind.

Just get on MK7 so I can kick your ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I would definitely recommend Sakura Samurai: Art Of The Sword. It's an eShop game that's $7. I'm having a blast with it so far, it's really good.



"Shion" said:


> No shit, Captain Obvious.
> 
> I was referring to the game you were talking about, but as of late, I'm having a hard time 'giving a shit', so never mind.
> 
> Just get on MK7 so I can kick your ass.



Yeah, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 5, 2012)

Shion i think you made him not like you.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shion i think you made him not like you.



Naa, he's just a scaredy cat, is all. 

Can't handle the pressure, unlike us pimps.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Naa, he's just a scaredy cat, is all.
> 
> Can't handle the pressure, unlike us pimps.



You take that back!


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Naa, he's just a scaredy cat, is all.
> 
> Can't handle the pressure, unlike us pimps.



I can take you


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You take that back!



Pff... 



Krich2nd said:


> I can take you



Check your win/loss record vs me, bitch.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 6, 2012)

You know we're about even.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> You know we're about even.



........


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 6, 2012)

*3DS Big Three Keep on Selling in Japan*

*Nearly 4 million served*
Nintendo's Christmas trio of top titles continues to sell in Japan into January, with Mario Kart 7, Super Mario 3D Land and Monster Hunter 3 G still topping the country's sales charts.
Between them the games have sold 3.94 million copies in Japan, an incredible figure as the most recent hardware sales put the machine at 3.6m units in Japan. We're guessing there's either 340,000 very confused people out there or the 3DS is continuing to sell. Or, you know, the estimated figures aren't quite accurate enough.
Landing at number five in its first week is the much-anticipated Resident Evil Revelations, serving up 160,575 sales in its first week.
Here's the top ten run down.

01. [3DS] Mario Kart 7 (Nintendo, 12.01.2011): 388,760 (1,471,151)
02. [3DS] Monster Hunter 3G (Capcom, 12.10.2011): 319,037 (1,128,359)
03. [3DS] Super Mario 3D Land (Nintendo, 11.03.2011): 298,529 (1,341,040)
04. [PS3] Armored Core V (From Software, 01.26.2012): 170,237
05. [3DS] Resident Evil Revelations (Capcom, 01.26.2012): 160,575
06. [PS3] Musou Orochi 2 (Tecmo Koei, 12.22.2011): 158,775 (369,328)
07. [3DS] Inazuma Eleven Go (Level-5, 12.15.2011): 145,436 (377,488)
08. [WII] Just Dance 3 (Nintendo, 10.13.2011): 97,848 (525,722)
09. [PS3] Final Fantasy XIII-2 (Square Enix, 12.15.2011): 97,359 (794,505)
10. [PSP] Super Robot Taisen OG Saga Masou Kishin II (Namco Bandai, 01.12.2012): 95,621


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

Everyone is playing with everyone 
that crap doesn't work that well in the US and other places we aren't as packed as them :/


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2012)

It doesn't work well AT ALL in the U.S..

I've seen grown men in suits bust out a 3DS on a train in Japan.

You'd be considered a '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' if you ever did so in
The U.S..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2012)

We need Monster Hunter 3G still. This is just a theory, but... maybe we will actually get it, but we're not getting confirmation because they first need to add a true online feature for the rest of the world? Since Capcom did say that true online play was essential for Monster Hunter's success in the west.



"Shion" said:


> Pff...



You hurt my feelings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It doesn't work well AT ALL in the U.S..
> 
> I've seen grown men in suits bust out a 3DS on a train in Japan.
> 
> ...



"What a DS? FAGGG."
"Oh cool an apple product." 


Death-kun said:


> You hurt my feelings.



He's good at that he breaks feelings bones ya.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It doesn't work well AT ALL in the U.S..
> 
> I've seen grown men in suits bust out a 3DS on a train in Japan.
> 
> ...



Really? I read once that in Japan, vidja games were only for children and the aforementioned "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" (though it's pronounced otaku over there). Then again, I read that in an interview, so maybe it was moreso an opinionated statement rather than fact 

On the subject of people playing with people, I got my first streetpass yesterday (in church of all places). Such an insignificant feature shouldn't fill a man with such unbridled joy but it did.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 6, 2012)

The random street pass is a glorious moment


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We need Monster Hunter 3G still. This is just a theory, but... maybe we will actually get it, but we're not getting confirmation because they first need to add a true online feature for the rest of the world? Since Capcom did say that true online play was essential for Monster Hunter's success in the west.
> 
> 
> 
> You hurt my feelings.







Shirker said:


> Really? I read once that in Japan, vidja games were only for children and the aforementioned "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" (though it's pronounced otaku over there). Then again, I read that in an interview, so maybe it was moreso an opinionated statement rather than fact
> 
> On the subject of people playing with people, I got my first streetpass yesterday (in church of all places). Such an insignificant feature shouldn't fill a man with such unbridled joy but it did.



Otaku pretty much means nerd or weird. 

Anywho, yeah, I've seen people bust out PSP's, DS's 3DS's in public places and just chill with no judgement. 



Krich2nd said:


> The random street pass is a glorious moment



You best learn your place and:


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Otaku pretty much means nerd or weird.
> 
> Anywho, yeah, I've seen people bust out PSP's, DS's 3DS's in public places and just chill with no judgement.



Heh, heh, I was mostly making a joke on the derogatory context of the term. That's what it technically translates to, but over there it's puh-retty scathing.

Anyway, that's nice to know.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

Did anyone see any pokemon tv epsiode/play demos on nintendo zone today yet? :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Anywho, yeah, I've seen people bust out PSP's, DS's 3DS's in public places and just chill with no judgement.



That's what I do. Fuck people. I'm gonna have fun.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Did anyone see any pokemon tv epsiode/play demos on nintendo zone today yet? :ho



I got an FB notification about it from Nintendo today, I think I'll check out an episode or two later tonight.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Did anyone see any pokemon tv epsiode/play demos on nintendo zone today yet? :ho



Maybe after I'm done practicing my guitar... maybe... and if I find my charger. lol

New demos came out today?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

^Yep, thats whats been said anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^Yep, thats whats been said anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2012)

THAT'S what you have to do? *slaps head*
I was wondering why I could never friggin' log in.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

Try this, description on the vid tells it all. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oate-L34Ldg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Feb 6, 2012)

Just my 3ds games money on a new motherboard


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you guys try it out yet?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Try this, description on the vid tells it all.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oate-L34Ldg[/YOUTUBE]



That didn't help for shit.


----------



## Gino (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Try this, description on the vid tells it all.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oate-L34Ldg[/YOUTUBE]



Shit seems useless unless you're in one of the Nintendo zones.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't see the point of having things exclusively in Nintendo Zones.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 6, 2012)

Finished Fantasia last week; now replaying tales of symphonia to hold me down until TotA comes out. Gonna drop a hint to my girl that this is what I want for Valentine's. Hopefully she hasn't bought me anything yet. 

Got MK7 last week too. Trying to get better at it. Last one I _really_ spent time playing was MKN64. Gonna add and rock you guys sometime soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> Finished Fantasia last week; now replaying tales of symphonia to hold me down until TotA comes out. Gonna drop a hint to my girl that this is what I want for Valentine's. Hopefully she hasn't bought me anything yet.
> 
> Got MK7 last week too. Trying to get better at it. Last one I _really_ spent time playing was MKN64. Gonna add and rock you guys sometime soon.



You poor,  poor son of a bitch...


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You poor,  poor son of a bitch...



I was never bad at it. Still played MKWII when at a friend's house, so I'm not _that_ rusty.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2012)

MK Wii Fucked it all up, IMO.

MK7 brought it back to the basics.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2012)

I like MK7 over WII anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I like MK7 over WII anyway.



Better controls, better graphics, better items, better courses, better customization, better portability, better multiplayer, better everything.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't mind Wii too much, but I much prefer MK7. Although, Double Dash is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, I've always had a passing interest in Mario Kart for years. Then Double Dash came out. I fell in love.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 7, 2012)

Same here. DD is still my favorite Mario Kart, too bad they don't use the same concept anymore...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll be raiding in Revelaitions today.

My FC is 4553-9942-9180.

Tell me if I havent add you yet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Better controls, better graphics, better items, better courses, better customization, better portability, better multiplayer, better everything.



But it doesn't have walugi, therefore itrocks sucks compared to MKWII.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2012)

Fuck Waluigi's skinny, p*d*p**** ass...

The only thing MK7 is missing in order for it to be the perfect MK, is special attacks ala' Double Dash.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2012)

NOOOOOOO WALUIGI IZ AWSUME FUK MK7 CUZ WIDOUT HIM DUH GAME SUX!!!!!!  /sarcasm

Was i one of the only people that stopped giving a shit after a few days? 

For me it would probably be single vs mode, but CPU's suck so.  Also Bullet bill seems a bit slow this time...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> NOOOOOOO WALUIGI IZ AWSUME FUK MK7 CUZ WIDOUT HIM DUH GAME SUX!!!!!!  /sarcasm
> 
> Was i one of the only people that stopped giving a shit after a few days?
> 
> For me it would probably be single vs mode, but CPU's suck so.  Also Bullet bill seems a bit slow this time...



Bullet Bill was nerfed to shit, and so was the Star.

The star was powered down and doesn't do much for the player anymore except give full stats. 

It used to make you FASTER than everyone before; but now, it only give you the max stats and you'll STILL remain in last place if you get it and are far enough behind, whereas the old one would bring you back into the race.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder why nintendo decided to do that.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2012)

Apparently, they were OP. 

But now, they NEED to be OP...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2012)

but wouldn't that cause online to be unbalanced?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2012)

Dunno.. it's unbalanced to the point where the weakest player has no chance of getting back into the game, but it's balanced to the point where you actually need skill.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 7, 2012)

I've also noticed that sometimes when someone hits me with a star, I don't get hurt and vice-versa. I'm not sure if that was on purpose or if it's a minor glitch, since it doesn't happen too often.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2012)

It has happened to me, too.

They graze you, is pretty much what happens.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7udF9RdXHTY[/YOUTUBE]

Haven't tried it myself but I'm sure at least one of you might.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2012)

It works, but at the cost of your router's protection. 

You'll be vulnerable once you've taken down any security, but once you've gotten your free shit out and have put your router back to normal, then you're fine. 

As of now, kinda pointless since there's nothing worth it...


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone actually checked where the zones are around them? I've noticed there are quite a few at FedEx's for some reason. I feel like they could have chosen places where people are more likely to go.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2012)

Best Buy and Gamestops are obvious places where Nintendo Zone is available, but FedEx??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 8, 2012)

REvelations Raid mode rocks


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 8, 2012)

It sounds to me like it is similar to GoW with it's horde mode.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> REvelations Raid mode rocks



D'at Jill/Jessica.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2012)

Ehh, I was never too much of a fan of the Resident Evil series.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 9, 2012)

I played the demo, but I didn't care for it.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> I played the demo, but I didn't care for it.



What she said. ^

On  side note, I'm gonna partake in some MK7 online right now.

Feel free to join, if anyone is interested.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

How the fook do I look up my buddy code? 

Do I have to make some stupid Mii?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2012)

The World said:


> How the fook do I look up my buddy code?
> 
> Do I have to make some stupid Mii?



Well, yeah... 

It's not obvious?

Once you've made your Mii, just go to your contacts and your code is under your Mii.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

No it's not obvious because I never created a Mii before, but thanks anyways.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2012)

Well it's obvious now, bitch.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 9, 2012)

^What Shion said.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## NinjaM (Feb 9, 2012)

inb4 Cross-Counter


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 9, 2012)

Waitin for yo boy to make a move.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 10, 2012)

Fed Ex?  Guess I'll pay a visit to the one next the university close by to see for myself.


----------



## Gino (Feb 10, 2012)

I see a manga made of win in this thread.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn right, Gino's East.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Damn right, Gino's East.



Just reading that made me hungry


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2012)

Getting my 3DS today along with my REvelations.

Cosmo black or flame red?


----------



## Gino (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a hard one........ flame red.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2012)

Get black.

Fuck red.


----------



## Gino (Feb 11, 2012)

Get red.

Fuck black.

Even though I own the Cosmo black as well


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 11, 2012)

fuck black, get blue or red or green


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2012)

Fuck all if them.

Get a custom one。


----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2012)

I think if I could go back and choose I would get the flame red one.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 11, 2012)

I wish they had made one that was red on top and black on the bottom like for the DSLite, but I'm happy with my red one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2012)

Flame Red because it respresents nintendo the best.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> I wish they had made one that was red on top and black on the bottom like for the DSLite, but I'm happy with my red one.



What she said.^

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2012)

FUCK EM ALL and get GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Limited edition Zelda variant of course.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

I want a green 3DS. Oh how I miss thee gameboy color.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2012)

Get black, cuz it's February.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2012)

Flame Red has black too.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I want a green 3DS. Oh how I miss thee gameboy color.



Always thought it was a weird as fucking color for a gameboy.

Fuck it, wait for the transparent plating, or mod the bitch..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Green is fucking legit, that see-through shits always been lame.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Some pretty funny TV spots.

I hope you don't have to watch a 3DS ad before watching a 3DS ad.

That would be like some Twlight Zone shit right there.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlu8zawoXTg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_ZI4vL4cV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2012)

Always liked nintendo's ads.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol at the First AD.  D'em Japanese chick kickin' our asses.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Some pretty funny TV spots.
> 
> I hope you don't have to watch a 3DS ad before watching a 3DS ad.
> 
> That would be like some Twlight Zone shit right there.



That sounds like it would be hilarious. 



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlu8zawoXTg[/YOUTUBE]



Y'know what makes that commercial all the more hilarious? That it's completely accurate. Other than Shion, the only other people that have given me a huge challenge have people people from Japan. 

-------------

I've 100%'d SM3DS. Hell yeah! A little disappointed though. The storyline photo/picture was of Peach in a Racoon suit, so I thought I would be playing as Peach. Or at least that there would be some cool special mode or item unlocked. There's nothing much to do in the game now aside from trying to get the fastest time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 13, 2012)

Bought flame red. It's a nice change from my boring black console collection.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 13, 2012)

Those "3DS Dudes" ads are growing on me a lot, I really disliked the first few ones that were aired, but overtime they get better and legitimately funny, these new ones are no exception!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 13, 2012)

The oly one I didn't really like was the Star Fox one. Why are the redhead's friends such cunts to him?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Somebody had to be Slippy...............and because they're all massive tools and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2012)

I look forward to more commercials.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

Is MGS3D gonna be good?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is MGS3D gonna be good?



Does shit taste bad?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it that terrible?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is it that terrible?


"How does it taste?"


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Why get it for the 3DS when you can get it for the PS3 HD collection anyway?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Why get it for the 3DS when you can get it for the PS3 HD collection anyway?


The 3DS is 3D, it makes playing games so much easier, and it's a nintendo console, what more reason do you need?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> The 3DS is 3D,* it makes playing games so much easier*, and it's a nintendo console, what more reason do you need?



Hoping for some sarcasm here.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> The 3DS is 3D, it makes playing games so much easier, and it's a nintendo console, what more reason do you need?



Except it's on a tiny screen........and not in HD.

Plus 3DHDTV.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How does it taste?"



It takes like your mother's clitterus. Which i had for breakfast, but she needed extra "surgar" if you know what i mean. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Why get it for the 3DS when you can get it for the PS3 HD collection anyway?



Why not?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Because you can get it for 360 as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

So how are the 3DS's sales going for UK & U.S.?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 13, 2012)

The Demo for MGS3D will be out this week. I plan on getting it mainly to support those types of games on this system. From what I was told its not as bad as people are making it out to be.


Over 4.25 million 3DS sold so far in the US and well considering over 4.8 in japan I would estimate at least 3 million + in UK..


*EDIT*

RE REVELATIONS IS THE BEST RE I PLAYED SINCE 4!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats good, considering that i just read an article about the 3DS Software titles not looking too hot in UK charts i kinda got worried. But even though thats just Software i hope the sales for them improve soon Compared to the hardware.... 

DAMN so much love for Revelations! :WOW


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thats good, considering that i just read an article about the 3DS Software titles not looking too hot in UK charts i kinda got worried. But even though thats just Software i hope the sales for them improve soon Compared to the hardware....
> 
> DAMN so much love for Revelations! :WOW



I didn't like it at all..

Fuckin demo bored the hell out of me!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Hoping for some sarcasm here.


No sarcasm there. I lose way more hearts fighting a boss in Ocarina of Time when I have 3D switched off.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2012)

Same here in regards to SM3D. I wouldn't say it made the game _way_ easier, but the added depth did help when it came to the more difficult platforming. However, will it make much of a difference for this game? Aren't most of Metal Gears' gameplay from a bird's eye perspective? I don't see it giving you an edge that the camera angle already couldn't.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Demo for MGS3D will be out this week. I plan on getting it mainly to support those types of games on this system. From what I was told its not as bad as people are making it out to be.
> 
> 
> Over 4.25 million 3DS sold so far in the US and well considering over 4.8 in japan I would estimate at least 3 million + in UK..
> ...


 I agree.. the game is boss.



"Shion" said:


> I didn't like it at all..
> 
> Fuckin demo bored the hell out of me!


 go to hell!!


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2012)

I need that game in my life.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> go to hell!!



What she said.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsRyHF7mtXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 14, 2012)

Just saw the Love plus queue lines, pretty lol. Especially the one with the pixelated faces, I can understand why...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Just saw the Love plus queue lines, prettyu lol. Especially the one with the pixelated faces, I can understand why...



I want to see, pics? links?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I want to see, pics? links?



New Love Plus launch.







From Neogaf


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2012)

Love Plus launch on Valentine's Day. Crafty bastards.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I want to see, pics? links?



What the fuck is Love plus? *looks up video on Love Plus*

HOLY SHIT GNOME! WE HAVE PROPHESIED IT AND NOW IT'S COMING TRUE! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHz-76X-_-E&feature=plcp&context=C39392cbUDOEgsToPDskKEXy0bbLK364AeU9W4xUJV[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 14, 2012)

Ill be having some MK7 races tonight if you wanna compete.

My FC is 4553-9942-9180 if anyone is missing it.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll add you spanish, mines 1762-2942-9130  if you care


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

The World said:


> What the fuck is Love plus? *looks up video on Love Plus*
> 
> HOLY SHIT GNOME! WE HAVE PROPHESIED IT AND NOW IT'S COMING TRUE!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHz-76X-_-E&feature=plcp&context=C39392cbUDOEgsToPDskKEXy0bbLK364AeU9W4xUJV[/YOUTUBE]



Omg no, its Nintendmoe.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

What the fuck am i looking at?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What the fuck am i looking at?



Don't look, its dangerous to look.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2012)

Trololololololololo.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Japanolololol.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

Fake and gay.


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2012)

Gay and fake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

You are looking at the best selling game in Japan of this week.. Poor REvelations, no chances at all. lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

FgAyKe. 



Malvingt2 said:


> You are looking at the best selling game in Japan of this week.. Poor REvelations, no chances at all. lol



Revelations > Love plus-whatever that shit is


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You are looking at the best selling game in Japan of this week.. Poor REvelations, no chances at all. lol



Stuff like this is why I don't take people posting Japans sales numbers seriously.


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2012)

GfAYke


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

FAKEGAYFAKEgAyFaKeGfAkYe


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Stuff like this is why I don't take people posting Japans sales numbers seriously.


 yeah.. really weird what is going on in Japan..it is scary..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> New Love Plus launch.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Love Plus getting Dragon Quest level blow out. Current Japan in a nutshell.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

Are there shitty games in Japan that are in the current top ten?


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2012)

eYkAfGKaFyAgEAKFYAGEKAF


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> eYkAfGKaFyAgEAKFYAGEKAF



Okay that's enough of this racism.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Okay that's enough of this racism.



I loved that episode.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Are there shitty games in Japan that are in the current top ten?





This PSP game was 3rd last week.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Are there shitty games in Japan that are in the current top ten?


 anything pervert sells in Japan...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyways, anyone wanna raid or race??


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol Japan and thier In-destructable boners. 



?Gino? said:


> eYkAfGKaFyAgEAKFYAGEKAF


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Okay that's enough of this racism.



That looks painfully delicious 


Asakuna no Senju said:


> Lol Japan and thier In-destructable boners.





Ups needs to hurry the fuck up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Anyways, anyone wanna raid or race??


 I am on REvelations.. We can play Raid mode.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok.

give me 5 minutes


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Ok.
> 
> give me 5 minutes


 alright I am going to make the room..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 14, 2012)

ready

dont choose the 21st one


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> ready
> 
> dont choose the 21st one



You scared? 


You should be.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow I got killed... O_o first time playing that stage. wtf lol


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 14, 2012)

and you didnt even see the 40+ level enemies


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> and you didnt even see the 40+ level enemies


 wow.. Not playing that anymore.. I am scared. lol


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 14, 2012)

im waiting to have level 50 weapons for that


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 14, 2012)

Had to go.

Im going to sleep.

Im european lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Had to go.
> 
> Im going to sleep.
> 
> Im european lol


 Is alright lol.. GGs.. damn those two last stages were intense...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 14, 2012)

About the whole 'Weird ass Japanese ' comments that I saw on the previous page:

1. Apparently, you fools don't understand how sexually repressed the Japanese population is. SEX itself is almost considered taboo if spoken of publicly, or being open about your sexuality, so OF COURSE a game like Love Plus+ would be blowing up right now over there.

2. Since Y'ALL are NOT sexually repressed, you view it as some strange shit. (This should be obvious)

Not hating on you fools, just letting you know something that will help you understand the 'weird Japanese'. 

As far as me going to hell about not liking Revelations, y'all can shove it up your ass. 

Now, as far as games themselves go, the Tekken game looks interesting to me, since I enjoy fighting games, and it looks beast.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> About the whole 'Weird ass Japanese ' comments that I saw on the previous page:
> 
> 1. Apparently, you fools don't understand how sexually repressed the Japanese population is. SEX itself is almost considered taboo if spoken of publicly, or being open about your sexuality, so OF COURSE a game like Love Plus+ would be blowing up right now over there.
> 
> ...


 I wanted to rep you but I can't .... anyway REvelations rocks...  gave me more reason to hate RE5..


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I wanted to rep you but I can't .... anyway REvelations rocks...  gave me more reason to hate RE5..



Lotsa peeps have been hatin on RE5 since Revelations' release.

Why is that?　is Revelations really that much of a better RE game?


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

It isn't vastly better but it's still better than RE5 and that's always a good thing.

I actually get creeped out in this game and it's a handheld.

I bet it would be slightly scarier if I played it on big HDTV in the dark with the sound really high.

The sound doesn't get too high on the handheld, I think I need headphones or some shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Lotsa peeps have been hatin on RE5 since Revelations' release.
> 
> Why is that?　is Revelations really that much of a better RE game?


RE5 was a bad RE game to begging with and now REvelations gave us more reason to hate it more. It is a better Resident evil game overall with some issues but at end RE5 can't touch it...

1-RE4/RE2 
2-REmake
3-REvelations
4-CV
5-RE0
6-RE3
7-RE DC/ RE UC
8-RE5
9-RE1

My personal list...



The World said:


> It isn't vastly better but it's still better than RE5 and that's always a good thing.
> 
> I actually get creeped out in this game and it's a handheld.
> 
> ...


 man they are a couple of set that gave me the chill in the game.. and I play the game with headphones. it is a must...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 14, 2012)

Was RE5 just that bad of a RE game?　（I've never played it)

Did it have lots of holes in the story or something?　Controls suck ass?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Was RE5 just that bad of a RE game?　（I've never played it)
> 
> Did it have lots of holes in the story or something?　Controls suck ass?



Short as hell (like 4 hours or so, in comparison to RE4 from start to finish). It's not scary, not even attempting to set the atmosphere. Essentially turns into Gears with zombies.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Was RE5 just that bad of a RE game?　（I've never played it)
> 
> Did it have lots of holes in the story or something?　Controls suck ass?



Controls were fine, story was about what you'd expect from RE. As well,it wasn't very scary, and this is coming from a guy that's too much of a wuss to watch Elm Street.

All and all though, I thought the co-op was fun. Then again, i'm speaking as someone that was _taking_ f--ks about the franchise before 5's release, so whaddo I know?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D - 3DS demo reconfirmed for North America this week*



Lovely! 

Though i heard the Demo sucked and had Frame-rate issues.....


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 14, 2012)

I got it for Ps3 already...

Much better for Ps3.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss 3D came out today in America.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you. 

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2012)

It's out in the US?
Motherfuckers need to restock in the UK

ALLLLLLLL sold out except the stupidly expensive copies.

It's been ages. Please restock.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

They're doing it on purpose.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

If it's sold out everywhere at least they can't claim bad sales.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If it's sold out everywhere at least they can't claim bad sales.



That's exactly what I was thinking when it was sold out nearly everywhere here, too.

Edit: 7500th post =P


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 15, 2012)

It seems people really want their jrpg fix


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If it's sold out everywhere at least they can't claim bad sales.



You think Bamco is motivated by logic?

These are the people who bring only one of every five Tales games to the west, and always on a different platform.

They have a deep seethed aversion to money, which means that good sales will probably result in no more Tales games.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm gonna go get TotA today after classes. I didn't want to buy any more games for a while, but TotA is going to be a limited print, so I want to get it while I can before people start selling it for $80 on ebay.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't see myself getting any Tales games in the future.. They have to manage the series better before I do that..


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't see myself getting any Tales games in the future.. They have to manage the series better before I do that..



Personally, I'd say the same for Resident Evil.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Personally, I'd say the same for Resident Evil.


 oh? how come? I had played almost all the RE games.. I am not even in the middle with Tales games..


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2012)

The general move to action genre over horror genre is annoying.

RE4 was close to the perfect balance IMO, RE5 and Chris's steroid abuse went a bit far into the action movie direction.

I like 'em ok, but feel too generic for me to really want to pay for them. I did get RE5 but barely played much into it still.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> The general move to action genre over horror genre is annoying.
> 
> RE4 was close to the perfect balance IMO, RE5 and Chris's steroid abuse went a bit far into the action movie direction.
> 
> I like 'em ok, but feel too generic for me to really want to pay for them. I did get RE5 but barely played much into it still.


 oh you are talking about direction wise, well yeah reason why I love REvelations.. is not truly back to horror but I like what they did there.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

REvelations, so far, has made me jump quite a bit and has scared me a bit now and then. RE5 was an action movie with nothing memorable about it except Chris punching a boulder and the awful final fight. Ouroboros was awful. Majini were awful. The bosses were awful, too. The characters weren't memorable either.

The T-Abyss Virus is superior. The gameplay is superior. The atmosphere is superior. I actually LIKE the different characters REvelations. The enemies and bosses are superior. REvelations makes me glad I didn't buy RE5, I finished the story in one night doing co-op at a friend's house. He and I laughed at it most of the time.

Also, Mercenaries is Raid Mode's bitch all day every day.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm getting some screen protectors for dirt cheap 

Did anyone get a protective case for their 3DS?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

Falcon said:


> I'm getting some screen protectors for dirt cheap
> 
> Did anyone get a protective case for their 3DS?



No.

I'm no dumbass who drops all his shit and is accident prone, so I can take care of my own shit without having to buy useless stuffs. (no offense, brudda)

The only thing I did for my 3DS was place a lens cleaning cloth in between the screens when I close my 3DS. 

If you're getting them for cheap, get ON dat, son.

As far as RE is concerned.. I find that (after playing the demo) Dead Space did a much better job at wanting me to put down my control and cry like a little bitch..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

I bought a carry-on case for my 3DS to carry itself and more gamez with me on the go. Including the cloth cleaner since the dirt on my 3DS pissed me off to much.

Btw Shion, that was only the demo. Not the full game.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I bought a carry-on case for my 3DS to carry itself and more gamez with me on the go. Including the cloth cleaner since the dirt on my 3DS pissed me off to much.
> 
> Btw Shion, that was only the demo. Not the full game.



I was talkin about both demo's; I shoul've been more specific, mah bad, baby gurl.

Shit, I only bring my MK game IF I do take my 3DS where I am headed.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

I bought Tales of the Abyss 3DS today. 

Also, I just beat REvelations. I have to say, I like it more than RE4, and it makes RE5 look even shittier than it was before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I bought Tales of the Abyss 3DS today.
> 
> Also, I just beat REvelations. I have to say, I like it more than RE4, and i*t makes RE5 look even shittier than it was before.*


 The whole RE community feel that way.. Is like damn how bad was RE5?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

I barley know anything about RE games besides Revelations, but Jill's blonde hair in RE5 looks disgusting. I prefer her as a Brunett ala-Revelations style. 



"Shion" said:


> I was talkin about both demo's; I shoul've been more specific, mah bad, BABY GURL.



Wtf?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I barley know anything about RE games besides Revelations, but Jill's blonde hair in RE5 looks disgusting. I prefer her as a Brunett ala-Revelations style.



You just don't like blondes, baby gurl..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not a "baby gurl" you incessant clit. 

Blonde just doesn't fit Jill.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

What in the world is an incessant clit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

clit = clitterus/vagina

incessant, i think you'd know.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

I know what a clit is, I'm just wondering how it can be incessant.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

I meant incessant in a form of "idiocy" if ya know what i mean. 

That MGS 3d demo BETTER be worth it or else....


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *I'm not a "baby gurl"* you incessant clit.
> 
> Blonde just doesn't fit Jill.



Yes.

Yes you are...

Baby gurl.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

Pretend the Black guy's arm is mine. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pretend the Black guy's arm is mine. :ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

Is that you IRL?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

I, too, am now wondering how a clit can be incessant..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

It wasn't meant t--damn.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Unnamed source says devs canning Vita projects, moving to 3DS*

A story was written for Nikkei by Kiyoshi Shin, the head of Japan's IGDA branch. In that story, he claims a major game industry source had this to say.

*"Major Japanese companies are canceling all projects intended for the Vita and are changing development to the 3DS."*

Obviously Sony says that's not the case, but you have to wonder how much Sony wants to let on while the system is yet to fully launch outside of Japan.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

It's going to crash and burn like Senju's MK7 record..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess Vita is a sinking ship right now..


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I guess Vita is a sinking ship right now..



All this, and it's not even a year old yet.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd like to see a list of those alleged games eventually.  Regardless, this is amusing.  Maybe I'll go around and see how many people are getting a Vita.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2012)

Ouch. Kick 'em while they're down, why doncha?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I guess Vita is a sinking ship right now..



Is that a REvelations joke?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Is that a REvelations joke?


 oh you know me too well..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's going to crash and burn like Senju's MK7 record..



dude.....why u gotta be cold like d'at? 

And LOL Vita, can't wait to see its launch sales in the U.S.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2012)

That's pretty hilarious that original Vita supporters are jumping ship and going over to the 3DS instead.



Malvingt2 said:


> oh you know me too well..



I don't blame you, it is worthy of making puns from.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 15, 2012)

Heck i used to have faith on the Vita, but after hearing the Memory card/no backwards compatibility shitstorm i've completely gave up.  Sony.....serously?

3DS will always be the king.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Heck i used to have faith on the Vita, but after hearing the Memory card/no backwards compatibility shitstorm i've completely gave up.  Sony.....serously?
> 
> 3DS will always be the king.



That's why he's mah boy.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I guess Vita is a sinking ship right now..





The most amazing thing about this is that happened just a couple days before Vita's Japanese release, I remember seeing this news posted at NeoGAF and DAMN... if this is not what you would call a bad omen I don't know what would be it.

As for the Vita itself, this week marks the first time it goes bellow 14k sales, officially beating the PSP lowest sales point ever in Japan, one thing is for sure, I don't think Sony is happy right now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not surprised. Nintendo consoles are superior to anything that Sony dishes out.


----------



## Corran (Feb 16, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I'm not surprised. Nintendo consoles are superior to anything that Sony dishes out.



In what way?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2012)

Corran said:


> In what way?


[YOUTUBE]nIDPdxHQ6q4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 16, 2012)

Corran said:


> In what way?



For starters they are build with durability and versatility in mind, when it comes to home consoles they tend to have very high longevity, and when it comes to handhelds they are entirely build with daily use and "pocketability" in mind.

Sony on the other hand doesn't give a shit about versatility and performance, they made a freaking portable console that uses an optical disc media... that makes absolutely no sense! not only it devours battery like crazy but promotes loading times beyond what I consider acceptable for a portable console (and not to mention the mobile parts are too fragile for a portable and love to break a lot), and the PS3 with its early BlueRay technology that made loading times x3 longer (compare with the Gamecube that was famous for having next to no loading times), but who cares about making the player wait when you have all this classy TECH!

Now the Vita is a mess, its a portable console that seems to be very focused on multimedia and digital media, yet it contains no internal storage whatsoever, and even if it uses cartridges as means of saving, the console STILL requires expensive memory cards to be able to play your games (UGH), is like they don't even care about the consumer, not to mention the console has freaking sticks instead of nubs, and while your average gamer will be happy with that decision the sticks are not pocket friendly at all, its supposed to be a portable console, yet seems putting it in your pocket would be a horrible mistake, not to mention the huge unprotected screen that would be assassinated inside my pocket if I ever dared to put it in there without getting some kind of armor for it first.

Bottom line, Nintendo consoles are simply designed better, with the customer comfort in mind, and they take into mind the most common uses someone may give to the console, Sony simply doesn't care about anything except for its consoles to look good and be powerful.


But to not sound Nintendo-biased, while Nintendo has excellent hardware and one of the best customer supports, the area where they fail miserably is their online infrastructure, digital content is tied to your console and not some account system, so if you lose it, all is lost and no way to recover it and that is preeeeeetty abysmal! so yeah, Nintendo is far from perfect!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nikkei Blog: JPN companies are cancelling all Vita titles for 3DS, Sony: Not true, Nintendo: Totally true, Sony: nu-uh, Nintendo: uh-huh


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2012)

Let's go 3DS! Screw vita


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 16, 2012)

Sony....whats happening to you!?!??! 

You guys were so awesome in the PS1-2 era...........


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2012)

It's because they didn't have to compete with Xbox. Now all they do is graphiczzz


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2012)

u mad vita?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 16, 2012)

Sony outperformed most of early Nintendo, people... 

This is just good payback.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sony....whats happening to you!?!??!
> 
> You guys were so awesome in the PS1-2 era...........



How much of that was really Sony? The first two Playstations were awesome because they had so many games, and because they had so many games they were the market leader. After the initial boost that using CDs brought them it was all a positive feedback loop, Sony themselves had very little do with it.

Consider what they had to show for it. Two generations of complete market dominance and they have nothing. What do they have to offer aside from a place to play games? Uncharted, Twisted Metal, Singstar? Sony completely missed out on creating a loyal fanbase and now they're paying for it.

Meanwhile Nintendo laughs all the way to the bank, no matter how shitty their console sells they always make a profit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought a ps3 to play third party titles. first party sony titles are a joke


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 16, 2012)

Damn...

So many haters in this thread, it ain't even funny.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't mess with Nintendo fans


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 16, 2012)

I AM a Nintendo fan.

Wii just sucked complete ass, compared to their previous systems, so I am expecting great things from the fuckin' Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

so who is getting Pit Icarus?


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

He's a kid named Pitt.............AND HE CAN FLY WOOOOOSHH SOOOO COOOOOOL!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2012)

I want it so bad, but securing it ain't looking positive. I'm still job hunting, and should I finally get one in the coming months, there are 3 or 4 other games that take priority over it.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2012)

^Hope you figure it all out. 

And Kid Icarus looks pretty decent. I haven't looked into it much honestly.

Did anyone get Tales of the Abyss 3D? Is there anything new, or is it exactly the same as the ps2 version?


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

I have it, it's mainly just faster loading times and they fixed a few glitches.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2012)

The World said:


> I have it, it's mainly just faster loading times and they fixed a few glitches.


How's the 3D?


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

It doesn't add much at all. It's okay to look at in cutscenes but it's probably better to turn the 3D off.

The game is just a port.

If you see reviews saying the 3D is terrible they are probably lying, it's not bad at all, just not that good either.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not getting Kid Icarus on release. I have loads of other games to play and books to read. The only reason I bought TotA yesterday was because it's a limited print, and once it's gone it's gone for good. TotA was the last game I'll be buying until the summer, most likely.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

With Kid Icarus you get a nice bundled stand though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2012)

Who da fuck needs a stand?


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Everyone. Just like the circle pad pro.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 16, 2012)

Fuck your circle pad pro... for a few months.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 17, 2012)

I never got around to adding all of you, so can everyone that added me/wants to add me please let me know/post their code here (or in a private message to me) again, please?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2012)

^Post yours too, although I think I got yours already.

1762-2942-9130


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Scizor, I added you a long time ago, but you never added me. 

Here's my FC: 3609-1047-7032


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2012)

Nintendo 3DS Thread of 16 Million Sales.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 17, 2012)

Falcon said:


> ^Post yours too, although I think I got yours already.
> 
> 1762-2942-9130



2406-5520-8740
I've added you (too)



Death-kun said:


> Scizor, I added you a long time ago, but you never added me.
> 
> Here's my FC: 3609-1047-7032



Yeah, sorry about that.
I've added you now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x67VTDYXvxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2012)

I already added you as well, Scizor. Code's in mah sig.


----------



## Altron (Feb 17, 2012)

Got a 3ds today. It is the Flame Red (Super Mario 3d bundle) along with a $20 giftcard and my Target 10% employee discount. 

Looking to get my FC soon, so that I can add you all.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 17, 2012)

Just make a Mii.^

Discussion: Fuck it, I'm deleting like half the fuckers on my friend code list.

If we have no game in common, nor communicate, then there's no point.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 17, 2012)

Your deleting me?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2012)

You have MK7, doncha? I think you're safe. Not even sure why you're worried in the first place, I mean it's not a huge loss 

I keed, I keed. Can you even delete people on this thing? I tried once, but I didn't see an option.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Your deleting me?



Naa, I love you, baby gurl.



Shirker said:


> You have MK7, doncha? I think you're safe. Not even sure why you're worried in the first place, I mean it's not a huge loss
> 
> I keed, I keed. Can you even delete people on this thing? I tried once, but I didn't see an option.



I'll find a way.. 

It's just a couple people who are.... (for a loss of better terms) useless.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

Damn the MGS 3D demo seemed to really suck.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x67VTDYXvxk[/YOUTUBE]




This one video sent me into that weird town of youtube again where I realize an hour later that I'm watching a girl in panties playing sonic singing peacock.

....goddamn I hate youtube.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 18, 2012)

What the fuck? ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What the fuck? ^


 you are not deleting me fool?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

*For the hell of it*

3DS Depends on Nintendo Titles for Success



> Recent weeks have seen some positive news for Nintendo and 3DS: a truly abysmal launch period has been forgotten by many, as a major price drop and some heavy-hitting titles have resuscitated the device. It’s now exuding respectability after a difficult summer in 2011 when it looked like a flawed idea and, possibly, a major step-back for the company.
> 
> When we refer to major titles, we’re really talking about the two Holiday period blockbusters, Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7, though Monster Hunter 3 G has also been a major seller in Japan. For many, however, buying a 3DS either as a gift or for personal use has probably meant buying one or both of these releases. After all, it’s a Nintendo console and those games have Mario in the title, so why on earth would you need anything else?
> 
> ...


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought the 3DS for first party titles and the occasional third party title like RE: Revelations and KH3D. 

Not a single fuck was given about anything else.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2012)

Can't wait for MH3G, gonna be so awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2012)

REvelations Raid Mode got really hard now.. Hunters level 50 are G..


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you are not deleting me fool?



Nah.

It's just a couple people, son.

I don't even know why I said it, really... I just wanted to troll.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 18, 2012)

Speaking of which I really must get the 3DS so many games I want.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Speaking of which I really must get the 3DS so many games I want.


More like 2-3 of each 
Oh yea paper mario


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 18, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Speaking of which I really must get the 3DS so many games I want.



You mean like.. 3? lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You mean like.. 3? lol



Two for handheld and one for console and it's rarely yearly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

Is this "MHTri3G" thing good?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

I hate Monster Hunter, so no it isn't.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I hate Monster Hunter, so no it isn't.


 Well that set, shoot him..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not afraid of no crab-handed MH fans.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is this "MHTri3G" thing good?



It depends. Monster Hunter is a series you either love or hate.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

All the cool kids hate it, don't you want to be a cool kid?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> All the cool kids hate it, don't you want to be a cool kid?



Pika Pika pika piii.
**


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 18, 2012)

I hated it before it was cool.

jk I love it with a passion.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I hate Monster Hunter, so no it isn't.



I need Facts, not Bias. 



Death-kun said:


> It depends. Monster Hunter is a series you either love or hate.



I see.....so whats to love about the current one for the 3DS?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2012)

So, what game are people here having the most fun playing?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

MK7


----------



## Gino (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't know I've been to goddamn broke lately


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2012)

MK7, but that's not saying much, given how crap my library currently is. I gotta get Generations and REvelations soon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2012)

I need more freakin' 3DS games!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> MK7



What my boy said.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What my boy said.



I concur


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I already added you as well, Scizor. Code's in mah sig.



I've added you as well.

Has anyone else added me/does anyone else want to add me?

Here's my code:
2406-5520-8740

Please post your code/tell me where I can find it if you've added me/want to add me, too.


----------



## MossMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm currently playing Super Street Fighter 4...I'm coming to this one fresh from DOA: Dimensions, and this game is more frustrating by far...the timing for the combos and such is very unforgiving, challenge mode is nearly impossible even with lite controls, and I still can't clear Arcade mode on medium.  Oh, and the game froze on me twice.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't pick between MK7 and Revelations. And MGS 3D is coming out in a few days so I'm thinking about getting that too


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd probably skip MGS3D and go for both MK7 and Revelations.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Nintendo Power - Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D review details*

Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D

- 9 out of 10

*"A phenomenal game. Almost nothing was sacrificed in bringing the title to the Nintendo 3DS; from the opening scene to the powerful ending, every character model and every bit of excellent voice acting is intact, and the production values are sky-high."*



*EDGE - Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D the best looking version of the game*

Coming from EDGE...

*?Packed with detail, both in terms of it?s environments and mechanics, this is a game that pays back investment in spades. MGS3 is a moden classic ? the tighest, smartest and most emotional journey in the series ? and even the HD update doesn?t look as good as this portable treatment.?*


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

The best looking version of the game? Clearly he hasn't played the HD versions. 

And my friend code is 4511-0802-4382. Add me hot womenz and the rest of you wretched scum.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 19, 2012)

Didn't EDGE give Revelations a low score compared to MGS3D?  

Though i will laugh if the final version turns out to be the same as the demo, thus proving EDGE was trolling afterall.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 19, 2012)

This whole BS is full of trolls.

.....


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2012)

*3DS passes 5 million in Japan* 
*Fastest selling console EVER in Japan*





edit: 
For comparison 

[


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

GBA really sold that much?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> GBA really sold that much?



GBA sold like gang busters, Nintendo just decided to cut it's life short for some reason. It was the only thing around, so like prevous Nintendo handhelds it was in a niche all to itself.

Reall yI'd probably say Nintendo's best way to replicate DS level sales would be to eat into PSP's market share. However this would be Nintendo going after the Vita like no bodies business, which is pretty indicative of their approach last holiday.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

3DS highest selling hardware for Nintendo? 

For like what the past 10 years? That's cray cray


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> 3DS highest selling hardware for Nintendo?
> 
> For like what the past 10 years? That's cray cray



Fastest selling console EVER in Japan.
I should probably put that in.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Fastest selling console EVER in Japan.
> I should probably put that in.



Ah yes I'm now putting 2 and 2 together and assuming the 52 is for weeks.

5 million units sold in 1 year that's nice.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2012)

I guess they mean "Fastest selling NINTENDO console" since everything else is conveniently missing from that chart.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I guess they mean "Fastest selling NINTENDO console" since everything else is conveniently missing from that chart.



Neh fastest selling console, gameboy advance actually held the record before.

Nintendo was just using as a comparison to their other systems. But it's still the record.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 20, 2012)

You fools will NEVER learn...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Impressive! 

How are the U.S. sales going?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2012)

japan sure do love their monster hunter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Nintendo planning to revive third party franchises on 3DS, Seaman on the way*

Nikkei has a report about Nintendo's future with the 3DS, and it seems the company has an initiative to bring out big third party titles. Nintendo wants to revive some franchises for the platform, and SEGA's Seaman was specifically named. No specific details on Seaman's revival were given, but creator Yoot Saito has said in the past that the game would make sense on 3DS.

This information is part of Nikkei's report on Nintendo's future in general. The report looks at the opening of Nintendo's new studio, which is set to open December 2013. Prior to becoming Nintendo's new development location, the land was used for a golf course/country club. Miyamoto and Iwata used to visit the restaruant on grounds often, and it's here that they first came up with the idea of the DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Third party revival? Go Nintendo! :WOW

And lol, "Seamen".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo planning to revive third party franchises on 3DS, Seaman on the way*
> 
> Nikkei has a report about Nintendo's future with the 3DS, and it seems the company has an initiative to bring out big third party titles. Nintendo wants to revive some franchises for the platform, and SEGA's Seaman was specifically named. No specific details on Seaman's revival were given, but creator Yoot Saito has said in the past that the game would make sense on 3DS.
> 
> This information is part of Nikkei's report on Nintendo's future in general. The report looks at the opening of Nintendo's new studio, which is set to open December 2013. Prior to becoming Nintendo's new development location, the land was used for a golf course/country club. Miyamoto and Iwata used to visit the restaruant on grounds often, and it's here that they first came up with the idea of the DS.


Holy shit seaman.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 20, 2012)

Da fuk is Seaman? 

Sounds like Aqua Man, but more stupid..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Seaman. 

Oh, Japan. You're trolling yourself.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Da fuk is Seaman?



Oh you 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Seaman.
> 
> Oh, Japan. You're trolling yourself.



Indeed, lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Mario & Sonic Sales Nearly Double in a Week



> SEGA's sporting symposium just enjoyed a sales surge in the UK charts, with a whopping week-on-week sales increase of 94%.
> Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games on 3DS was released on 10th February, resulting in a 145% increase to send the title up from 31st to 10th position. Now sales of the 3DS version and discounts of Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games on Wii have combined to get the title to its highest position yet, just one shot shy of the podium in fourth place.
> Surprisingly, last week's big Nintendo release Tekken 3D Prime Edition is nowhere to be seen in the UK top 40, perhaps a result of GAME not stocking Namco's fighter.





So UK's more interested in this crappy game and yet Revelations never kept its spot in sales?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm having loads of fun with TotA. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Mario & Sonic Sales Nearly Double in a Week
> 
> 
> 
> So UK's more interested in this crappy game and yet Revelations never kept its spot in sales?



It's got London in it, duh.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

But the thing is....its not even worthy of gaining such sales.........


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

Just put the name of every country in the title billions.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just put the name of every country in the title billions.



Not enough space. Plus world and Earth are too generic for people to care.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

^Too much stuff!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

They use acronyms to spell some country or another.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So UK's more interested in this crappy game...?



screw you, I'm playing the hell out of the demo 

In fact, I might have to add it to my list of potential buys, it's a good time waster, which is a plus for portable devices such as this one.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But the thing is....its not even worthy of gaining such sales.........



It might not be, but this is Britain and we're hosting the Olympics this year. Nintendo and Sega are just capitalising on that. Revelations deserves the sales more, I admit, but that hardly means Nintendo and Sega shouldn't keep milking everyone for every ounce of nationalism they can during the same year they're hosting arguably the biggest sports event in the whole world.

S'just business.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Nya. 

I'm still pumped up for Third Party revival games coming to the 3DS.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 20, 2012)

Y'all bitches..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 20, 2012)

Bitch shut yo trap....


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Bitch shut yo trap....



You're forgettin' your place, baby gurl. 

I don't want To have to use my back hand again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

Pfft.

Boy do you want an M1-grand shoved up yo ass?  (kiddin!)


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

Just let the couple be, Gino. They get like this from time to time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

*New Nintendo Direct tomorrow – Japanese and North American presentations confirmed*



> Two Nintendo Direct presentations will be taking place tomorrow morning.
> 
> First, Nintendo of Japan will stream a presentation from Satoru Iwata. This will begin at 6 AM EST / 3 AM PST.
> 
> ...





Nintendo what are you planning?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

I beat you Spirit King and Nintendo is going overkill?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I beat you Spirit King and Nintendo is going overkill?



I know dammit and yes, if Nintendo is doing, I expect no less than bombs otherwise I see little point to bother.

They're going for consumer excitement and in turn more third party support. All due to their master plan of stealing the PSP's market share.

Basically they want to steal as many Vita sales as physically possible. most probably to acquire as close to or above DS sales as possible. If they were ever planning on doing it this would be the time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I know dammit and yes, if Nintendo is doing, I expect no less than bombs otherwise I see little point to bother.
> 
> They're going for consumer excitement and in turn more third party support. All due to their master plan of stealing the PSP's market share.
> 
> Basically they want to steal as many Vita sales as physically possible. most probably to acquire as close to or above DS sales as possible. If they were ever planning on doing it this would be the time.


 but Nintendo really is not letting Sony to catch a break this time around. When was the last time we saw Nintendo act this way? vs Sega?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> but Nintendo really is not letting Sony to catch a break this time around. When was the last time we saw Nintendo act this way? vs Sega?



I'm not sure but most probably their fight against Sega was the last good time to stage something like this (I have no idea if they did). Nintendo typically don't give a darn, due to the nature of their business strategy they are the least reliant on on external factors as a console hardware developer. Meaning even when going into wii they somehow in the flying fuck managed to acquire a comparable amount of profits to what Sony did (I have no idea what Sony was doing). 

This means even when third parties left and ignored Nintendo they still seemed to manage. And because of the general history it was simply very hard to get third party support. But now Nintendo coming from the DS and Wii era amounting a mountain of profits and brand recognition as well as the ability of self-reliance combined with their current 3DS success has made them very, very lucrative to 3rd parties. This is a first time in a loooong time that's happened. So Nintendo with their money and success plan to take as much 3rd party support in this period of time as physically possible, and this means sending the Vita to the sharks. They want to kill it kill it dead. This combined with the fact that Sony is the first true rival they've had in the handheld space means Nintendo are less ikely to hang around.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *New Nintendo Direct tomorrow ? Japanese and North American presentations confirmed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One final swoop to finish sony. 

I really hope Sony can some how come back on their feet from the horrendous Vita sales. Nintendo could really use some competition in the handheld market.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Why you gotta hate? ^

FUCK competition.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Why you gotta hate? ^
> 
> FUCK competition.



Smartphones will probably continue to be sufficient competition to everybody.
So it won't be a true monopoly especially since these are non essentials.

It's pretty obvious to see why Nintendo would do it.

edit: *First NoE Nintendo Direct too.*



I think it's popcorn time.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

Smartphone gaming will die eventually... hopefully. I shouldn't even have to put the words "smartphone" and "gaming" in the same sentence. At least smartphone gaming and real gaming appeal to two completely different markets, so Nintendo and Sony don't give a darn.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 21, 2012)

If Sony isn't capable of getting on their feet again they might as well stop, at that point they'll do nothing in terms of competition.

Maybe Microsoft will take a stab at it in a few years, but I seriously doubt it. If Sony bails on the handheld market Nintendo has some smooth sailing ahead for at least a decade.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder, what is so important that Nintendo is doing this in the 3 region this time around?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

FF7 remake? It goes in line with the previous rumour which was that when 3DS passed a certain level of sales in Japan, Nintendo would announce a big game. A remake of the 7th entry in a famous RPG series.

We've now had a press-release announcing 3DS has passed 5 million in Japan, and the arrangement of worldwide Nintendo Direct streams.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 21, 2012)

That would be a hilarious kick in the balls for Sony


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

Even Reggie's getting ready,


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Reggie smile looks evil.. Hahahahaha it seem something big is coming.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

So if I'm reading this correctly, Nintendo looks to be planning to do the business equivelant of walking up to a man with broken arms and breaking his legs with a crowbar.

Sheesh... the business world is a frightening place. I mean, just look at that grin on Reggie's face....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

My body is ready..


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> My body is ready..



My body.... my body is ready!!!


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm gonna end up seeing this thread blown up when I get home from work.  I'll have to read through all the exciting news.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2012)

Stream me!

edit:nvm


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

Drop dem bombs Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

The end is near...


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2012)

I still can't believe they're doing this on the Vita's world wide release. Nintnedo must have balls of steel as well as being fully willing to kick Sony in the balls.

I can already imagine Nintendo doing a Nelson "ha HA" after this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I still can't believe they're doing this on the Vita's world wide release. Nintnedo must have balls of steel as well as being fully willing to kick Sony in the balls.
> 
> I can already imagine Nintendo doing a Nelson "ha HA" after this.


 Nintendo looks like a bully now...


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Even Reggie's getting ready,



That just screams rape, run Sony!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Even Reggie's getting ready,



Oh shit, get ready!


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Nintendo is so mean. ..........


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2012)

Picked up Tales of the Abyss today. I liked Symphonia and Vesperia so I have some pretty positive expectations.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope GBA games will be available and not just for Ambassaders only.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish I have gotten the Pink one...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> I wish I have gotten the Pink one...



I would've gotten a pink one, too, if they had one... :/

@Discussion:
Let us know how it goes, yeah? Thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Etrian Odyssey IV Set for 3DS*
New entry in dungeon RPG series will be released in July.



> One of the first games Atlus announced for the 3DS was a new entry in the Etrian Odyssey dungeon RPG series. The new game at last gets its reveal in Famitsu this week as Etrian Odyssey IV. The game's full name is, in Japanese, Sekaiju no Meikyuu IV: Densetsu no Kyojin.
> 
> Sinobi's report from an early copy of Famitsu reveals that the game's staff includes Daisuke Kaneda as director, Nizou Yamamoto as background artist, Shin Nagasawa on monster design, Yuji Himukai as character designer and Yuzo Koshiro on sound.
> 
> ...





I guess one of the secret is out..


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Well... right off the bat, it seems I'm not gonna give a flying fuck.. 

I'm waiting to see what the last 'big thing' is, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

Does Etrian Odyssey have a continuous plot, considering it's the 4th installment? I'll definitely get it just because it's an Atlus RPG, but I won't if I'm not able to understand the story at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Well... right off the bat, it seems I'm not gonna give a flying fuck..
> 
> I'm waiting to see what the last 'big thing' is, though.


 selfish jerk.. I bet a big junk of people are happy about this news. The world is not around you. lol



Death-kun said:


> Does Etrian Odyssey have a continuous plot, considering it's the 4th installment? I'll definitely get it just because it's an Atlus RPG, but I won't if I'm not able to understand the story at all.


 honestly.. I don't have any idea.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> selfish jerk.. I bet a big junk of people are happy about this news. The world is not around you. lol
> 
> honestly.. I don't have any idea.



You can say what you want, baby doll, but selfish this is not.

*MY* opinion in games does not speak for everyone else. 

If I do not care about a game, then that's my business; therefore, your 'big junk of people' can continue to be happy, lol. 

Now, an example of selfish would be: 'WHY is THIS stupid shit coming out? *I DON'T WANT THIS GAME, I WANT SOMETHING ELSE.*

See a difference?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You can say what you want, baby doll, but selfish this is not.
> 
> *MY* opinion in games does not speak for everyone else.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I see the different. ....... lol


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah I see the different. ....... lol



That's my boy. 

Now, speaking of games, has Reggie stopped riding Nintendo's huge dick and announced another title? 

Or are we still waiting holding our breaths?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That's my boy.
> 
> Now, speaking of games, has Reggie stopped riding Nintendo's huge dick and announced another title?
> 
> Or are we still waiting holding our breaths?


 that game got leaked by Famitsu. We have to wait for another 9 hours...I think..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope we get more news on Kid Icarus Uprising and Nintendo Network, tomorrow shall be very refreshing.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know what's going on but it sounds like rape time


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

G4 teasing? wtf? those haters..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> I don't know what's going on but it sounds like rape time


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

More teasing..




*There's bazillions of reasons to keep your eyes peeled tomorrow to see a certain robot doing his thing...*



*Dear World: Tomorrow's face melting is almost here and I'm excited to see everyone's reactions.*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

MML3! Calling it.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2012)

Good lord, what is going on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

Epic shit, that's whats going on. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe Mega Man?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder if this is something I'll be interested in or not.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> MML3! Calling it.



OMG YES YES YES!!!I hope so


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Maybe Mega Man?



It seems too likely at this point....


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh god why the heck am I awake...

Damn you Nintendo for making me overhype your darn conference!

Anyway...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

No it's ROB you fools.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Feed is already live, although I believe we're still about an hour and a half 'til event start.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Man Neogaf is going crazy over there


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 22, 2012)

Fuck, me, _fuck me_, Nintendo direct is 2 hours long this time, Bombs will be dropped!!!.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Going to watch this shiz you guys best be there


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I will, I already have my popcorn and a comfy ass seat ready.

My god I so want this to be the great shitstorm of our time.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

I need to sleep so bad, got a doctor's appointment in the early afternoon and tons of shit to do today...

But the hype train is off the rails now! There ain't no stoppin' it!


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Get ready muthafuckas


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

30 minutes. Last call for predictions!

Wii U software dump. A few of the first-party staples. Something Pokemon. Lots of talk about 3DS recent mega-success, a few big titles for that. Mostly Wii U games.

Also, some Wii U port will come out of left field and just WTF us. I'm gonna say Skyrim Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Corran (Feb 22, 2012)

I predict no WiiU news 
I do predict release dates for games or even maybe 3DS revision.
Not sure what could take up 2 hours though, game demos maybe.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

3DS revision rumors are total bullocks. E3 2013 at earliest.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

12 minutes


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

5 Minutes.

I HOPE YOUR BODIES ARE READY


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

My body is reggie.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

2 hours long? fuck!! I am up tho..


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 22, 2012)

Is there going to be an English stream with Reggie later today?


----------



## Corran (Feb 22, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> 3DS revision rumors are total bullocks. E3 2013 at earliest.



DSlite came out quite early after DS was launched. Nintendo is the master of handheld revisions.

starting


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

started....


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

It has begun


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

FLIP THE TABLE


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

ITS ON! I kannot unda stand him.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Wii-chan?

lol?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kid Icarus MP!!


----------



## Corran (Feb 22, 2012)

KID ICARUS 3DS OMG!!!! BOMBS BE DROPPIN!

amidoingitright?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

lol @ the internet just now realizing it doesn't speak Japanese

 at Neogaf and /v/


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

kid icarus in now in my buy list


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

The table thing was referring to them cancelling the Wii no Ma service, btw.

All the more reason they should have flipped the table.

(>?□?)> ︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Corran (Feb 22, 2012)

I like how a few people on Neogaf were like "DID HE JUST MENTION SSB4!?" hahahaha


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn Sakurai looks amazingly young for a 40 year old man.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Gunblades confirmed.

Holy fuck this game looks nuts!


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 22, 2012)

This game better be playable for us lefties.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm seeing some tetris like shit going on fuck yeah!


----------



## Corran (Feb 22, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> This game better be playable for us lefties.



You will need circle pad pro for that.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

lol @ the "Seriousness Level" bar. I thought it was some kind of cooking/crafting thing at first.

WTF DOESNT THIS GAME HAVE. I don't even know what it is anymore. It's just a giant crazy clusterfuck of every game ever...


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn, am I missing some of the Kid Icarus stream? 

Card battles wtf? Demon battling? Pokemon???? Throw in the kitchen sink too!


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

AR BATTLE!!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Also, heaven-piercing drills confirmed.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

IZ DAT SOME FIRE EMBLEM!?!?


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 22, 2012)

Fire Emblem trailer looks fucking amazing


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

The game that's on display now is relevant to my interest


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Fire emblem


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Fire Emblem Awakening

Epic.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Is that the new fire emblem?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Confirmin' DLC for all these games.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Dat random-ass Pokemon crossover. It's worse than Tatsunoko in terms of American cluelessness...


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Poke-disgaea lol


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Who plays mario tennis?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

- special Fire Emblem: Awakening card for purchasing DLC
- DLC will feature new maps and episode sets
- first DLC on May 31st


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Fatal Frame


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

FATARU FRAMU!?!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fatal Frame Wii?


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

aw okay....


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

What am I watching


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Culdcept. Been a few of those, but only the PS2 one ever came stateside...


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Culdcept. Been a few of those, but only the PS2 one ever came stateside...



I see, thanks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

- Fatal Frame: Crimson Butterfly Remake for Wii reconfirmed, due out 6/28 in Japan
- this will feature new modes and some sort of 2-player aspect


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Most. Adorable. Soccer Game. Ever.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the japanese translated one on wii. 

I think it was 4


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

I genuinely would play this over FIFA anyday.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Tron legacy in kingdom hearts


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Rune Factory is on 4 already? :X


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Dragon Quest


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Dragon Quest for casuals. Bathroom break.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm living in the wrong country, lol


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

I've already taken a break since 10 mins ago and started playing my 3DS. :WOW


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Is that an armadillo cowboy like Rango?


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

The rolling western eh?


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

GAMEUUUU BOYUUU COLAAAAAAAAAAAR!!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Game Boy Kara


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG GB AND GBC? O_O


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

@Scizor

 hahha get out of my head charles!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

The World said:


> @Scizor
> 
> hahha get out of my head charles!




Same to you


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Atlus? oh shitttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

ATLUS

- Sold.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

CHIBIS

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


(Etrian Odyssey 4. Meh.)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Capcom, Sega, Bandai Namco collaborating on a 3DS game by Banpresto


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Is that Etrian Odyssey 4?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Is that Etrian Odyssey 4?


by Atlus? if so yes..


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

The good Dr. K is back!

Memory and Concentration building game.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

> One surprise is Princess Mononoke artist Nizo Yamamoto is creating background art for Etrain Odyssey IV



Oh shittttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Guys!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

THE DOCTOR'S TRUE FORM IS REVEALED OH GOD


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

i know the passcode will i get free shit? 

O man looks like a cool RE game!? 

I wonder if it will be like RE or like 999?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

They actually call it Demon Training, rofl.

(edit: apparently "Oni Training" isn't the _official _name)


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh god............KH3DS...........who cares that game ain't coming out forever.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Wait is it really over? Just trailers now?

I thought they were working the footage into the talk so they had time later!

:[


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well Reggie is next...


----------



## Corran (Feb 22, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Wait is it really over? Just trailers now?
> 
> I thought they were working the footage into the talk so they had time later!
> 
> :[



You really overhyped your self 

But hopefully the american stream will have some release dates for games coming up so it won't all be bad news.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmmm Sora has a much more manlier voice than I expected from the Jp version.

Damn you Haley Joel Osment. Why didn't you die in the Sixth Sense?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

That song is kinda scary


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Translation is playing now on NoE.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Familiar voices (at least I think so)

Good stuff


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

>> Giant Steel Balls


I've switched to NoE stream. It should end just in time for NoA stream to start.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool        .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

wait!! what? NoE stream is a Dub version of the Japanese one? lol


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Weird game is weird


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow I have to say I am going to buy Kid Icarus, MP looks fun as hell.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Already pre-ordered my copy 5 mins ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow FE to Europe 2012... Reggie better confirmed this for us.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 22, 2012)

I wanna see the American stream, though all the stuff mentioned so far sounds cool. Anyone wanna make a comprehensive list of everything revealed so far? 



The World said:


> Oh god............KH3DS...........who cares that game ain't coming out forever.



What are you smoking? We'll get KH3DS in NA by August at the very latest.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wanna see the American stream, though all the stuff mentioned so far sounds cool. Anyone wanna make a comprehensive list of everything revealed so far?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you smoking? We'll get KH3DS in NA by August at the very latest.



More like December.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm guessing by the lack of anything showing the stream is over now.

Oh wait I think there is another show.....


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 22, 2012)

The World said:


> More like December.



Yeah, no. They're already doing the English voices. Also, localization was happening side-by-side with the development this time around. We'll be getting it earlier than usual most likely. Also, the time between the Japanese getting BbS and us getting BbS was an irregularity. KH games usually only take 4-5 months to come over here, iirc. Except this time Nomura has been implementing ways to make the wait shorter, such as localizing as the game is being developed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Man I want to know more about the crossover between Capcom,Bandai and Sega..


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, yes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

darkpit was pwned


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

#NintendoDirectEU - Ultimate trolling: Fatal Frame listed in the credits of EU Nintendo Direct, but not shown.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> >> Giant Steel Balls
> 
> 
> I've switched to NoE stream. It should end just in time for NoA stream to start.



give link for NoA when it starts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> give link for NoA when it starts.










Lol a Reggie video is running now. XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Fatal Frame: Crimson Butterfly remake confirmed for Europe*


Nintendo of Europe @NintendoEurope Reply Retweet Favorite ? Open
Two games from Project Zero team coming to Europe Spirit Camera: The Cursed Memoir on #3DS & Project Zero 2: Wii Edition



NoE is doing it again.. Omg NoA better step up


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

NoE got dat swag. 

NoA got dat limp dick.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Aonuma sends out Legend of Zelda Swapnote*


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

G4 trolled everyone so hard. Their big reveal was Borderlands 2 info/trailer. But on their Twitter they made it seem like it was Seaman, rofl.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

G4 sucks...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 22, 2012)

I knew it was going to be one hard cock block. 

Call me genius.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Soon...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Reggie is a go!

It's just a 12-minute video.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Reggie is the devil? 

It all makes sense now!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

The Bomb:

Last Story for America


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> The Bomb:
> 
> Last Story for America


 yeah The Last Story is coming..


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

April 6th for Xenoblade.

Last Story this year.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

I love that artwork for Xenoblade.

Last Story better come out in the summer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Xseed Games? wow wtf NoA?


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 22, 2012)

Damn Reggie was disappointing today.

The Japanese stream was far better, even though I couldn't understand a word of it.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]klxMQ-O44Hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 22, 2012)

That was it? 

The Last Story? I mean, it looks alright, but that was the bomb? 

Pff..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That was it?
> 
> The Last Story? I mean, it looks alright, but that was the bomb?
> 
> Pff..


 Well the game seems good and it is getting good/great reviews in Europe..


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well the game seems good and it is getting good/great reviews in Europe..



It DOES look very good and all, but was that honestly what everyone was expecting? 

I think not, right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It DOES look very good and all, but was that honestly what everyone was expecting?
> 
> I think not, right?


 you are correct my friend..anyway I am shocked NoA  sucks so bad now, NoE just destroyed them in everything they confirmed almost all the Japaneses games for Europe and NoA comes out with that? damn..and letting Xseed to publish the Last Story? that showed that they really do not care..


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

That sucks but Xseed has made some good shit.

And they actually want to bring games to the American market which is more that I could say about some other companies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw0qRTZj_4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2012)

what did they show in the Japanese stream after Fire Emblem, I had to miss it.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Reggie clearly knows shit about JRPGs duh.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> damn..and letting Xseed to publish the Last Story? that showed that they really do not care..



The hell is up your ass? They're _publishing_ the game. It's business deals, they're barely going to touch the thing, there's not even anything to do really. If it weren't for the damn logo on the box you wouldn't be any the wiser on who handled it's localization from UK to US.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> The hell is up your ass? They're _publishing_ the game. It's business deals, they're barely going to touch the thing, there's not even anything to do really. If it weren't for the damn logo on the box you wouldn't be any the wiser on who handled it's localization from UK to US.


 Well I don't see it that way, Do not get me wrong tho, I am going to buy the game anyway"happy that is coming" but NoA or any Nintendo brand do not need another publisher to publish one of their own IP. Probably you are right tho It is a business deal and probably too good to pass. I have a question tho, this deal means that they are not going to use Europe version dub? I am guessing Xseed is going to cast their own crew?...


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

As long as it has dual audio I do not care. 

It's why I love RE: Revelations. 

But it won't have nice British accents huh? 

Oh well British people are a myth anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a waking dream that I bought this today.

It was almost a nightmare wasting all that money.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Uh oh CMX is awake, hide yo kids, hide yo wife.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2012)

It would appear that Namco/Bandai, Capcom, and Sega are planning a mysterious cross-over project for the 3DS.  Speculations.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Uh oh CMX is awake, hide yo kids, hide yo wife.


 No need to hide yo kids, I only fuck hot moms.


PlacidSanity said:


> It would appear that Namco/Bandai, Capcom, and Sega are planning a mysterious cross-over project for the 3DS. Speculations.


 Oh, shit, I hope it's in 3D!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2012)

Capcom? Bandai?! SEGA?? Uh oh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

It'll be something shitty like Megaman vs Sonic.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 22, 2012)

CMX, shut your ^ (use bro) mouth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

You can't use that word.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes I can, I'm blacker than the blackest night.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

In that case: can I use it, too? :33


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In that case: can I use it, too? :33



How big is your penis?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 22, 2012)

No you can't, it's my word.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> How big is your penis?


 Well it isn't black-man-big if that's what you're getting at.


Death-kun said:


> No you can't, it's my word.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

..........


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 22, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> ..........



What she said. ^


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

You sir need to learn the tricks of the trade. He can call us that, and we can call him whatever. If you look closely, that weeds out the white man who has no interesting names to be called. Thus we come out on top and the white man is put in his place.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It'll be something shitty like Megaman vs Sonic.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You embarrass us and yourself, moron.
> 
> Have some dignity.







Gnome said:


> You sir need to learn the tricks of the trade. He can call us that, and we can call him whatever. If you look closely, that weeds out the white man who has no interesting names to be called. Thus we come out on top and the white man is put in his place.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz6CAHDFIdo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Fuck yeah man, Taco Bell is delicious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, you should make me a Taco.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 22, 2012)

Buy me the ingredients and put a marble tiled floor under my feet, and I'll gladly make it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, buy us some marble, then we can beat you to death with it.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

Taco time is disgusting


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2012)

Agreed. I'm much rather have some good ol' fashion fraa~ahd chickin


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

I want some fajitas.


Fried chicken fajitas.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

.........


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

Subway solos.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want some fajitas.
> 
> 
> Fried chicken fajitas.



"And a sausage biscuit, please."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Fuck sausage.

Bacon, egg, and cheese all day.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

^^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

Especially the eggs........scrambled.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Feb 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Especially the eggs........scrambled.



shiiiiiit son, its all bout the dippy eggs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

I prefer omelets.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Feb 22, 2012)

what are you, french?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm an eater of eggs.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 22, 2012)

What in the fuck are you fuckers fucking about? 

Italian BMT.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Feb 22, 2012)

I dunno but I just bought RS: Revelations today and liking it so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Italian BMT...for breakfast?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> I dunno but *I just bought RS: Revelations today and liking it so far*.


 Bravo!! great game..


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone hear even get TotA at all? 

25 hours in. Didnt see myself playing it as much since I've already replayed it multiple times, but damn I got hooked again.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Fuck, this thread made me hungry.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> Anyone hear even get TotA at all?
> 
> 25 hours in. Didnt see myself playing it as much since I've already replayed it multiple times, but damn I got hooked again.



I have TotA and I really like it. Again.


----------



## Gino (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess I'll be getting snake eater on 3ds


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be saving up for Kid Icarus Uprising, d'at multiplayer.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Those fuckers at Amazon have yet to ship my TotA order.


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2012)

That's funny they shipped mine release day and I had ordered the day before last minute.

Or maybe it took them a day to ship it, I can't remember.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Its because Amazon themselves were out. So I ordered from an "Amazon approved" seller, and they haven't sent it, ugh.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> Anyone hear even get TotA at all?
> 
> 25 hours in. Didnt see myself playing it as much since I've already replayed it multiple times, but damn I got hooked again.



I did, I'm about 20 hours in right now...


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the point where Luke and the gang are trying to prevent St. Binah from falling into the Qliphoth. :3




Also, I wanna get MGS3D and Kid Icarus, but I promised myself I wouldn't buy any new games...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Monolith Soft hiring for new 3DS project*




- opened a recruitment page for the project
- being worked on by the newly-formed Kyoto studio
- looking for designers, motion designers and 3DCG designers
- 3DCG designers will work on character modeling and 3D map modeling
- effect designers will work on effects for map and battle scenes
- motion designers will work on motion for things like monsters and characters



Omg!!pek


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 23, 2012)

Xenoblade sequel?

Xenoblade sequel!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Xenoblade sequel?
> 
> Xenoblade sequel!


 The thing is that they are working in a Wii U project as well. So it could be.. either way...


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Monolith Soft hiring for new 3DS project*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baten Kaitos.

BATEN KAITOS!!

*OH PLEASE GOD LET IT BE BATEN KAITOS!!*


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2012)

Baten Kaitos for the 3DS has already been heavily hinted at before. I wouldn't be surprised if it was Baten Kaitos or even a Xenoblade sequel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

The thing is tho, Monolith Soft is a small studio reason why they are hiring. I hope their quality standard stays the same.  They were hiring for the Wii U project because of the lack of talent for HD games and now they are hiring for the 3DS. This is good news tho, that means the Wii U project is done or almost at the final stages...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 23, 2012)

Or was given up on.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 23, 2012)

Probably Baiten Kaitos if it's not a new project.

I can't see them doing something else Xenoblade related so soon.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 24, 2012)

Xenoblade was released in Japan in June 2010, if this was activision we were dealing with we'd be on Xenoblade 3 by now.


----------



## Kirath (Feb 24, 2012)

I ordered RE:Revelations and a CPP yesterday and I'm really excited because it's only my second 3DS game so far. What's funny is that when I ordered RE it cost 36€ and when I checked the page a few minutes later the prize had increased to 42,50€. Kinda weird. o.O

And I'm glad they made the CPP because I'm an adult and the 3DS is kinda uncomfortable to hold with non-child-sized hands.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 24, 2012)

I finally got around to playing Tales of the Abyss, and goddamn freerunning in battle is awesome. Why the hell didn't Symphonia have that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Question guys. Does Nintendo own Baten Kaitos IP or Namco Bandai? I dunno the situation there.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think so.

Not too sure on it, though. Google dat shizz, son!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

It will be Mario Typing Wizard 3D.

Improve your WPMs at the power of 3D!!!


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2012)

I want LoZ Oracle of Seasons/Ages to be available on 3DS's virtual console. 

Is there anything you guys can do about this? Kthnx.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

You fucking masochist, those are easily the worst handheld Zelda's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I want a good RPG.

Is there anything we can do about this?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You fucking masochist, those are easily the worst handheld Zelda's.



Seriously? I'm hearing from everyone that not only is it the best of the handheld Zelda's but that they are some of the best Zelda games period (namely OoA). 

Phantom Hourglass is often called the worst of the handhelds. Are you crazy, Gnome?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Ages wasn't too bad, but god did I hate seasons. And I've heard Spirit Tracks is the worst, idk man, handheld Zelda is pretty up in the air compared to console Zelda.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I want LoZ Oracle of Seasons/Ages to be available on 3DS's virtual console.
> 
> Is there anything you guys can do about this? Kthnx.


probably those will, I want to replay them. Minish Cap with Link's Awakening are the best handheld Zelda games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I tried those shitty games on the GB.

Man what a crock.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

CMX, you're a shitty game.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

Fuck all that shit.

What we need is Jump Ultimate Stars 2 for this joint.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I want LoZ Oracle of Seasons/Ages to be available on 3DS's virtual console.
> 
> Is there anything you guys can do about this? Kthnx.



Yeah I missed Oracle of Seasons/Ages and I'd like to play it.

Do something Nintendo!


----------



## Awesome (Feb 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I want LoZ Oracle of Seasons/Ages to be available on 3DS's virtual console.
> 
> Is there anything you guys can do about this? Kthnx.



They are the best handheld Zeldas.




Furious George said:


> Seriously? I'm hearing from everyone that not only is it the best of the handheld Zelda's but that they are some of the best Zelda games period (namely OoA).
> 
> Phantom Hourglass is often called the worst of the handhelds. Are you crazy, Gnome?



Gnome is crazy. PH is the worst of the Zelda handhelds.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome said:


> They are the best handheld Zeldas.



No they aren't.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Best handheld Zelda is probably Link to the Past on the GBA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Best handheld Zelda is probably Link to the Past on the GBA.


 actually LA and MC are strong contender in that regard..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't care for handheld Zelda. Just saying that Oracle of seasons was some boring shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Link's Awakening DX is the strongest contender here, runner-ups being OoA and OoS. Minish Cap is below the Oracle games, in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I played seasons for about 15 minutes.


I gotta agree with Gnome.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 24, 2012)

LA is a port, I was talking about the system that it was developed for. 

As far as the 3DS goes, I was going to buy MGS3D and a circle pad pro. Saw the price for the circle pad, said fuck that shit and off to the shelf it went. I'm not paying that much for an overpriced piece of plastic. Not even thinking about buying MGS3D or Revelations until the prices drop.

And people complain about the Vita memory cards? Seriously?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 24, 2012)

$20 still cheaper than a Vita memory card, and at least it's a much larger piece of plastic than a glorified SD card. It's also not required, _technically_.

Game prices are about the same, ridiculous, in both cases.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 24, 2012)

I actually was looking at the wrong price ....

That's not too bad. It's the price I was expecting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm almost going to buy a 3DS.


But it still has no games, right?


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Ages wasn't too bad, but god did I hate seasons. And I've heard Spirit Tracks is the worst, idk man, handheld Zelda is pretty up in the air compared to console Zelda.



Spirit Tracks the worst? Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

Fuck Zelda. 

No.. seriously.. fuck her.. she's a fine ass bitch.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

My pants exploded.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky3wRAZZ_JQ&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

My penis shriveled.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

It leaves you used up, like a used condom.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Spirit Tracks the worst? Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I never played it. Just, people said that, people.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

People are the worst things to listen to.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

That's not what my pastor told me.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Pastor don't you mean priest? I thought you told me you was Mexican? You lied to me!? 

I bet you're really Jewish Hawaiian aren't you?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Mi madre es una gringa. 

Though my Mexican family is in fact 100% catholic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm almost going to buy a 3DS.
> 
> 
> But it still has no games, right?



[YOUTUBE]dSZFHqbWE8E[/YOUTUBE]
Ultros is in it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

It's a clever fake, don't fall for it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2012)

Gilgamesh isn't in it


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Neither is Ultros


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Mi madre es una gringa.
> 
> Though my Mexican family is in fact 100% catholic.



I actually understood what you said.

Man, I need to pick me up some Latina bitches. 

They are the hottest. 

Got any tips? Do they like churros?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

They like Chorizos.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

*	OY PAPI!*



Thanks for the tip.  

Time for them bitches to be saying that to me errrday.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

BIG SAUSAGE SWAG!

?Ay, qu? rico!

Feed it to em errday.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Neither is Ultros


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

That's the opposite of a pussy magnet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> That's the opposite of a pussy magnet.



Women like it fine/


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2012)

Pfff, mofucka is half Mex. 

Gotta be dat 100% 

Anyway, I may get that fuckin Kid Icarus game... Fuck..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Give in, Shion.


----------



## Gino (Feb 24, 2012)

Sup bro's


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Give in, Shion.



Shit  looks interesting enough..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 25, 2012)

You can create your own weapons including when street passing someone and battle up to 6 players with little to no lag (from what Sakurai says).


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 25, 2012)

Sakurai knows how to fuck with me... 

With ALL of us...


----------



## Awesome (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm finally writing my 3DS review. I ranted about the Nintendo e-store. A well deserved rant, IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy shit.  Devil Survivor Overclocked is amazing.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 25, 2012)

*Link Removed*

I will post a link to my blog in a little bit. It's harder than just copying and pasting because I make it in a word document 

edit: My 7,777th post. How appropriate. 

It's in my blog now. Just go in my signature and click on the link.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it just you ranting about the 3DS?


----------



## Awesome (Feb 25, 2012)

No, but I do rant about the online store a little bit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Pokemon news revealed - Pokemon Black/White 2 heading to DS in June, next movie details*




- Pok?mon Black 2 & Pok?mon White 2 revealed
- third game of Generation V
- due for release on Nintendo DS in June 2012
- names of the Legendaries to be revealed next week on Pokemon Smash
- Pokemon Black/White 2 website open
- poster above is for the upcoming Pokemon movie
- reveals two new forms of Kyurem, based on Fire & Electricity
- movie name is Kyurem VS The Sacred Swordsman Keldeo
- Pok?mon #648; Meloetta has part in the tie-in movie Meloetta's Sparkling Recital


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2012)

Really? Meh, meh all over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't really get this move at all.. Why not 3DS games? and why a sequel of previous colours?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't really get this move at all.. Why not 3DS games? and why a sequel of previous colours?



Exacta, just sounds like they're playing it safe because more people have DS's. Which I think is retarded, if anything can help push 3DS sales even further, its Pokemon games.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2012)

Ruby/ Sapphire = Emerald

Gold/ Silver = Crystal

D/p = Platinum

B/W = B/W 2

Same shit we've seen in the past. 

They won't change the console cuz the original title was for DS, so they'll make the third game on the DS. 

NEW Pokemon title will be for 3DS. I call it now, and I WILL be back to throw it all in y'all faces later.  (Although, all this bullshit is very obvious to those who have common sense.. Having said that, I apologize for insulting your intelligence.)


----------



## Gnome (Feb 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Ruby/ Sapphire = Emerald
> 
> Gold/ Silver = Crystal
> 
> ...



It's almost as if you can't read what you wrote.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It's almost as if you can't read what you wrote.



I don't give a darn. 

You understand my point.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 26, 2012)

No I don't, or you don't, shut up.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

The only problem I have with this are the names... do they really need to call them Black/White 2? Otherwise, there's not enough info to form a real opinion about them, but I'm liking the way the legendaries look so far. They seem to be combinations of Kyurem and Zekrom/Reshiram.


----------



## Gino (Feb 26, 2012)

I feel kinda underwhelmed by this reveal.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

Third version releases usually aren't as exciting as the start of a new generation. I'm feeling pretty excited, though.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds a little like the Platinum/Emerald/Crystal of Black and White to me, except there're two versions and it's supposedly a sequel.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

Which isn't really a bad thing. We've never had a sequel for a "third" version before. It's usually just Generation ___ 2.0. So this will be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Which isn't really a bad thing. We've never had a sequel for a "third" version before. It's usually just Generation ___ 2.0. So this will be interesting, to say the least.



Yeah, I quite agree. I think the only underwhelming thing's that it isn't on the 3DS.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2012)

Let me re-phrase what I said on the previous page:

Since Black an White were both for DS, the 3rd installment will be released for said system, as is the tradition.

The same was done for emerald, platinum, crystal, etc.

An entirely NEW title will be for 3DS.


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 26, 2012)

ya i want a pokemon3DS not black/white dlc.... lol lame


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Let me re-phrase what I said on the previous page:
> 
> Since Black an White were both for DS, the 3rd installment will be released for said system, as is the tradition.
> 
> ...



Tradition shouldn't always be followed. 

That said, I'm not exactly too piqued that it's not on the 3DS. The 3DS' battery runs out way too quickly for me anyway. I can play much longer without having to resist the urge to plug and play and potentially ruin my battery on the DS.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like Kyurem had kids with two different pokes. Not surprising seeing as she's always bending down; such a whore. 

In all seriousness though, the designs look amazing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2012)

Battery life on the 3DS isn't so horrible, i only use it for 2hours or so anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

Apparently, they're not entirely new Pokemon themselves. They're only formes, though they have their own spots in the Pokedex.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2012)

^Yeah but I can see why the battery life would upset most people like ones who travel and such.

And I am honestly underwhelmed about the "big" Pokemon announcement.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The only problem I have with this are the names... do they really need to call them Black/White 2?


At least the names are not misleading.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2012)

What she said^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2012)

When is Nintendo Network coming?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 26, 2012)

So the 3DS is a year old today?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2012)

1 year old and still don't have games? 

I wonder how long they can keep making new generations of pokemon, by the appearance of some of the pokemon  in b/w, looks like they're running out of ideas.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 26, 2012)

To be fair, most consoles barely have any games their first year. Well, any good games.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2012)

I remember when Kid Icarus was promised as a release title.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2012)

Heh, good times.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> looks like they're running out of ideas.



God, why do people have such awful opinions.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2012)

Is the 3DS's touchscreen prone to receiving scratches from the stylus? Because since i'm getting Kid Icarus Uprising for the 3DS i'm hoping the touch screen controls of it won't give my 3DS touchscreen too many scratches, since my Dslite had a couple of them before.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

As long as you don't press down hard and scratch like a maniac, it should be fine.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, Captain Obvious, lol.^

@Senju: Yes, it is prone to receiving scratches. 

Just like the DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Thanks, Captain Obvious.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Kei & Death. 

My poor Dslite touchscreen.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2012)

No problem, son. 

I'm sure that all of our DS Lite screens' are scratched or GOT scratched at some point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope they release a list of games that have touchscreen-only controls and which ones you can toggle off and on.

Because it would help me avoid buying bullshit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Game...size...limit? 

This is 2012, not 1995.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is the 3DS's touchscreen prone to receiving scratches from the stylus? Because since i'm getting Kid Icarus Uprising for the 3DS i'm hoping the touch screen controls of it won't give my 3DS touchscreen too many scratches, since my Dslite had a couple of them before.



Get a screen protector for it.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Game...size...limit?
> 
> This is 2012, not 1995.



What are you talking about CMX it is 1995.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Get a screen protector for it.
> 
> 
> What are you talking about CMX it is 1995.


 

Mindfuck.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

Nintendo notoriously has shitty online, I guess its going to stay that way.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

2GB doesn't sound THAT bad...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh and about this game, the DLC is going to be free for limited it time. April 19th to May 31th.."Japan" of course hoping for the same outside of Japan..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

Especially when the game itself is packed with content.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Typical woman--impatient as hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

People who have lives and can wait 30 minutes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 27, 2012)

Just put the 3DS in sleep mode on the cradle and do something else for a change.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh and about this game, the DLC is going to be free for limited it time. April 19th to May 31th.."Japan" of course hoping for the same outside of Japan..



Which game is this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Which game is this?


 Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I read that as an actual limit, not an implied limit. If it's an implied limit, who really cares?



I would imagine primarily those whom it's imposed upon.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2012)

Just beat Tales of the Abyss...


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn you play fast, that was less than a week!


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 28, 2012)

Which means he did nothing for a week except play that shit...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought it on February 15th.  And beat it on the 27th. I beat the game at 51 hours, without doing any sidequests or extras.

I never played the original, so the ending was really tear-jerking to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

The World said:


> Damn you play fast, that was less than a week!



He clearly pulled the cartridge out on the overworld map and just skipped ahead some.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Lifeless game zombie. 

I've beaten games that quickly when I had no job.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a job _and_ go to college.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I have a job _and_ go to college.



Same here. I beat Chrono Trigger in 5 days; probably helps that I played it during work though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Nintendo comments on Pokemon Black/White 2 for DS instead of 3DS, says play on 3DS anyway*



> "Remember that Nintendo 3DS can also play all Nintendo DS Pokemon games. The Nintendo DS family also has a massive installed base of more than 51 million systems in the United States alone, and we are keen on continuing to deliver new experiences to this audience."


 - *Nintendo statement*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, because that's totally not missing the point.


----------



## Krich2nd (Feb 28, 2012)

As long as it looks good because when I tried to play Black on the 3DS, it didn't look as good as on the DS. I'm excited for it regardless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I have a job _and_ go to college.


 Not sure what to say about that.


Gnome said:


> Same here. I beat Chrono Trigger in 5 days; probably helps that I played it during work though.


 I could do it in five if I used fast foward.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't mind playing it on the 3DS if the 3DS didn't have a crappy DS emulator. I hate the way DS games look on the 3DS. Maybe it's because I was spoiled by the DSi XL or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Might as well play it on the PC with a DS emulator at that point, man.

For free.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

You're the one crying about playing a DS game on a 3DS.

What the fuck? You trollin' me?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

I should be able to buy the damn game and play it on a more recent handheld and have it look BETTER than if I was playing it on the previous handheld.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Handheld software doesn't work that way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Handheld software doesn't work that way.


No software works that way.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 28, 2012)

Actually, it can work that way. If the hardware is good enough they can tune up the anti aliasing, aniostropic filtering, and the native resolution. You see it all the time in emulators. You're not going to see that happen with DS games though. Maybe the next nintendo handheld will  let you do that with the 3DS games given their polygon nature, but even that's debatable. 

Skyward Sword looks significantly better on Dolphin when compared to the Wii version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Some software can work that way, but only if the programmers have cocks and plan ahead for better cards/cpus in the future and have settings that you can ramp up.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2012)

Idk if you guys know, but you can play DS games on a 3DS with the usual DS resolution, just like playing DS games on the DS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Actually, it can work that way. If the hardware is good enough they can tune up the anti aliasing, aniostropic filtering, and the native resolution. You see it all the time in emulators. You're not going to see that happen with DS games though. Maybe the next nintendo handheld will  let you do that with the 3DS games given their polygon nature, but even that's debatable.
> 
> Skyward Sword looks significantly better on Dolphin when compared to the Wii version.





Death-kun said:


> I should be able to buy the damn game and *play it on a more recent handheld and have it look BETTER* than if I was playing it on the previous handheld.


I can see how you can misunderstand but this could be applied to any game as there are limits to it the same way that there are limits to computer games even on max settings on everything. I wouldn't expect an NES game to look any better on the Wii than on the super nintendo in the same way I wouldn't expect a ps2 game to look better on a ps4 rather than a ps3.
You would need a game that evolves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Like Pokemon!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like Pokemon!



Did my cartridge just move?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

QUICK!

Throw a pokeball at that thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> QUICK!
> 
> Throw a pokeball at that thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2012)

Your GBA cart just evolved into a NEXT GEN HANDHELD flash cart.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 28, 2012)

What the fuck are you weeaboos talking about?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I can see how you can misunderstand but this could be applied to any game as there are limits to it the same way that there are limits to computer games even on max settings on everything. I wouldn't expect an NES game to look any better on the Wii than on the super nintendo in the same way I wouldn't expect a ps2 game to look better on a ps4 rather than a ps3.
> You would need a game that evolves.



Well, really, my problem with the 3DS is how DS games look WORSE on it than they do on the DS. I mean, sure, I don't really expect it to look better, such as how playing a SNES game on the Wii doesn't automatically make it look twenty times better, but I at least expect the game to look the same. But it doesn't.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

You can always just press Start and Select when starting the game to get it looking exactly the same as it would on a DS.


----------



## Corran (Feb 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> You can always just press Start and Select when starting the game to get it looking exactly the same as it would on a DS.



But doesn't that make it really tiny?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

Corran said:


> But doesn't that make it really tiny?



This. I swear, it makes it tinier. So it's either have it fill the screen and be out of focus, or have it look normal but be smaller.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Corran said:


> But doesn't that make it really tiny?



It's the same size as the DSi. The black borders and stuff just make it look smaller.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> It's the same size as the DSi. The black borders and stuff just make it look smaller.



It's ok, you can't explain something to a moron and expect him to understand it in one shot.. 

@Discussion:

Play yo shit on the DS, then.. quit your bitching. 

And that^, ladies and weeaboos, is how it's done.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 28, 2012)

I could give less of a flying fuck about the DS resolution on the 3DS, it looks fine to me anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

I want Black/White 2 to come out tomorrow.


----------



## Gino (Feb 28, 2012)

When does black/white 2 release?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2012)

North America and Europe will be getting it in Fall 2012.  Japan is getting it in June/July.


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2012)

June of this year for Japan - Fall 2012 for Europe/NA.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2012)

Any word on when Monster Hunter 4 will hit 3DS? Think that's my next buy.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Any word on when Monster Hunter 4 will hit 3DS? Think that's my next buy.



What she said. ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Any word on when Monster Hunter 4 will hit 3DS? Think that's my next buy.


 nope, nothing.. probably this year E3 or TGS.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

Monster Hunter release date hasn't even been announced for Japan. It'll probably be shown at E3, like Malvin said.

I'm more hoping that we get official confirmation from Capcom that NA and Europe are getting MH3G like the magazines have been reporting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Interesting news guys:

Daan Koopman
‏ @NintenDaan
Following

My jaw dropped when Nintendo of Europe announced that March is going to be a full featured Virtual Console month!

SMB, Punch-out!!, Strider, Samurai Shodown IV, *Street Fighter II (with online),* Mega Man X, Mega Man 5, Dr. Mario, Kid Icarus and Game Gear

Wow omg!!!NoA better do it too..


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 29, 2012)

i wish i had a 3ds...


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

Lacks the original Legend of Zelda


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Media Create Sales: Week 8, 2012 (Feb 20 - Feb 26) *




> *01./00. [PSP] Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave # <ACT> (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.02.23} (?6.280) - 85.309 / NEW *
> *02./00. [3DS] Harvest Moon: The Land of Origin <SLG> (Marvelous AQL) {2012.02.23} (?5.040) - 81.131 / NEW *
> *03./00. [PS3] Naruto Shippuden: Narutimate Storm Generation <ACT> (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.02.23} (?7.330) - 65.758 / NEW *
> *04./00. [PSP] I Don't Have Many Friends Portable # <ADV> (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.02.23} (?6.800) - 56.969 / NEW *
> ...



*HARDWARE*



> 3DS  |    76.322
> PS3  |    27.111
> PSP # |  15.928
> PSV  |    11.186
> ...



Glad to see REvelations still there, two games from that list are having stocks issues.."3DS games"


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Media Create Sales: Week 8, 2012 (Feb 20 - Feb 26) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow not surprising but Ninja gaiden sigma vita bombed, and the Vita edges ever closer to below 10k


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

PSP is pretty big in Japan looks like.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PSP is pretty big in Japan looks like.



Not really that platform is actually pretty dead, especially in comparison to last year, it's simply it's high install base and the fact that most it's buyers aren't moving over to the Vita makes it look ok. 

Really it's the fact that the Vita is doing so poorly and has no real competeant backward compatibility consumers actually want is the reason why it looks comparitively good..


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

So....what's the next game people are picking up for 3DS? I have like nothing


----------



## Gnome (Feb 29, 2012)

Amazon won't send me TotA


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> So....what's the next game people are picking up for 3DS? I have like nothing


 Kid Icarus is next for me..


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah yeah that looks good. Think I'ma just rent that one though.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

Once Amazon ships it to me, Tales of the Abyss.

I don't think I've ever bought so many games within a console's launch as I did the 3DS. Usually there's about one game I want and usually it isn't even that great. The 3DS had some quality games its first year, and I would only expect it to improve.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 29, 2012)

> 04./00. [PSP] I Don't Have Many Friends Portable # <ADV> (Bandai Namco Games) {2012.02.23} (?6.800) - 56.969 / NEW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Game for 3DS?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

At first Kid Icarus was not on my radar but the Multiplayer presentation on the Nintendo Direct changed my mind. Looks fun..


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a feeling Icarus will have some serious issues with controls in the end. I hope I'm wrong though. 

The best game I've played on my 3DS is Resident Evil by far. I also enjoyed Zelda a bit. but really the lack of titles I'm loving for my 3DS is sad  I got to try my Mario 3D but nothing else is catching my interest. I think I'd like to try that Heroes of Ruin game though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


>



This is what I thought the second I saw that.  I was like "what the fuck, this seems weirder than Love Plus"


----------



## Kirath (Feb 29, 2012)

Am I an idiot for having trouble with the controls in RE:Revelations? I'm playing on casual difficulty and these damn dogs almost killed me! It's so hard to aim! >_> (And I have a CPP!)


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I have a feeling Icarus will have some serious issues with controls in the end. I hope I'm wrong though.
> 
> The best game I've played on my 3DS is Resident Evil by far. I also enjoyed Zelda a bit. but really the lack of titles I'm loving for my 3DS is sad  I got to try my Mario 3D but nothing else is catching my interest. I think I'd like to try that Heroes of Ruin game though.



I have RE:Revelations, Tales of the Abyss, Devil Survivor Overclocked, Zelda OOT, and Super Mario 3D.

Unless you're going through games like tissue paper that is more than enough for me, especially for a handheld.

Plus I have a bunch of unfinished DS games I can still play on it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 29, 2012)

The World said:


> I have RE:Revelations, Tales of the Abyss, Devil Survivor Overclocked, Zelda OOT, and Super Mario 3D.
> 
> Unless you're going through games like tissue paper that is more than enough for me, especially for a handheld.
> 
> Plus I have a bunch of unfinished DS games I can still play on it.



Zelda was easy to get through quick. As I've played it before and once you know the puzzles it's kind of easy lol. Sevil Survivor I beat, though I got sick of it in the end. I really dislike the battle system. Super Mario 3D haven't played yet, got it though. Resident Evil I beat. Fun as hell game. Tales buying later on. 

I'm not saying no games, I'm saying what's coming out so I can make a list of what to rent/buy. I have  alot of DS games to play anyway


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah, well sorry. I've just heard a bunch of murmurs of some people still irritated that the 3DS doesn't have a huge library when the system has been out for less than a year.

I thought that's what you were getting at, considering you review alot of games.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

The 3DS has impressive library for its first year when compared to other systems. Not sure if there's anybody who has complained about the library yet.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> This is what I thought the second I saw that.  I was like "what the fuck, this seems weirder than Love Plus"



It's based on an anime that aired last season.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 29, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> It's based on owning a PSP.



Fixed.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 29, 2012)

> 07./05. [3DS] *Super Mario 3D Land* <ACT> (Nintendo) {2011.11.03} (?4.800) - 21.400 / 1.370.176 (+20%)
> 08./04. [3DS] *Mario Kart 7* <RCE> (Nintendo) {2011.12.01} (?4.800) - 20.744 / 1.527.266 (-6%)
> 09./06. [3DS] *Monster Hunter 3G *# <ACT> (Capcom) {2011.12.10} (?5.800) - 17.841 / 1.267.675 (+2%)



Three-headed monster still reigns in Japan, but I'm impressed that 3D Land sold more than the latter two given it released a month earlier and weren't as close in proximity to the holidays.

Anybody know what MKDS's LTD was in Japan? 




> 17./01. [3DS] New Love Plus # <ETC> (Konami) {2012.02.14} (?6.980) - 8.644 / 113.613 *(-92%)*



What the hell happened?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 29, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Three-headed monster still reigns in Japan, but I'm impressed that 3D Land sold more than the latter two given it released a month earlier and weren't as close in proximity to the holidays.
> 
> Anybody know what MKDS's LTD was in Japan?
> 
> ...



Ran out of perverts in japan I guess.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 29, 2012)

No, there is still many.

They probably realized the game sucked.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> What the hell happened?



Well, it's just a dating sim, isn't it? I doubt it's a hot topic game that all consumers were clamoring for. I imagine everyone that really wanted it had saved up and got it already, now there's just no one left.

Eh, then again, I don't pretend to know the market over there. Meybe it does just really, really, really suck.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 29, 2012)

Bundles, Bundles every where!... In Japan. 

But damn!!!! That Fire Emblem one... HNNNNNNNGG!


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Fire Emblem.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Well, it's just a dating sim, isn't it? I doubt it's a hot topic game that all consumers were clamoring for. I imagine everyone that really wanted it had saved up and got it already, now there's just no one left.
> 
> Eh, then again, I don't pretend to know the market over there. Meybe it does just really, really, really suck.



Games that sell 100k in its first week and propelled hardware damn *just under* that very amount do not drop 92% the week right after without legitimate reasons, i.e, supply constraints. This just might be the biggest drop for a game >100k I've ever seen.

You also underestimate what the Japanese market finds as _'entertainment'._


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2012)

That so? Well, then I guess you were right, Shion.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 29, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Games that sell 100k in its first week and propelled hardware damn *just under* that very amount do not drop 92% the week right after without legitimate reasons, i.e, supply constraints. This just might be the biggest drop for a game >100k I've ever seen.
> 
> You also underestimate what the Japanese market finds as _'entertainment'._




From what I've read, the game is buggy as all hell. So yeah... after the initial sales, word of mouth spread about all the bugs and people stopped buying.



By the way. Fire Emblem Box Art! 



I'd buy it just for the box art! Good thing Fire Emblem is an amazing series. NOA better bring it over damn it!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2012)

Holy shit that's a badass fucking cover.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2012)

Sotei said:


> By the way. Fire Emblem Box Art!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy it just for the box art! Good thing Fire Emblem is an amazing series. NOA better bring it over damn it!



This shit's gonna be legendary.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Japan - New 3DS bundles, color on the way*




- newest color is Cobalt Blue
- special edition of this color will be featured in a Fire Emblem Awakening bundle
- ?19,800
- sold exclusively through Nintendo's online sales service
- includes the ?1,000 Fire Emblem point card as a free bonus




- also seeing release are two Monster Hunter 3G Beginner Hunters Packs
- these are combined with the black or red system
- due out on March 17th
- ?19,800






- Super Mario 3D Land white and pink system bundles coming
- due out on March 24th
- ?19,800
- these bundles include the Virtual Console version of Super Mario Bros. pre-installed on the systems' SD Memory Card


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

All those bundles look so cool.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Mar 1, 2012)

Sotei said:


> By the way. Fire Emblem Box Art!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy it just for the box art! Good thing Fire Emblem is an amazing series. NOA better bring it over damn it!




Hey Marth! dude... I know you probably can't see shit with all that hair over your eyes but you are going the wrong way man!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 1, 2012)

Shirker said:


> That so? Well, then I guess you were right, Shion.





Always get the last laugh.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you sure that's Marth? Lots of Fire Emblem characters have blue hair, and a sword. Plus that guy has some kind of blinder over his eyes.

Also, Boxart would look infinitely better without that ugly black bar behind the text.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

Hopefully they get rid of that shit on the other boxarts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Japan - New 3DS bundles, color on the way*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this Nintendo's new strategy?

Instead of releasing and selling games individually, they just put together a bundle for each new game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

Why not? Bundles are cool. And you still have the option of buying the 3DS and game separately, but you usually save some money and get a little extra something when you buy a bundle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't wait for the Bravely Default bundle.


----------



## Gino (Mar 1, 2012)

Those bundles are badass


----------



## Velocity (Mar 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Are you sure that's Marth? Lots of Fire Emblem characters have blue hair, and a sword. Plus that guy has some kind of blinder over his eyes.
> 
> Also, Boxart would look infinitely better without that ugly black bar behind the text.



That's a girl and, I believe, the main player character you design.

Didn't the thigh high boots and hair style give it away?


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Are you sure that's Marth? Lots of Fire Emblem characters have blue hair, and a sword. Plus that guy has some kind of blinder over his eyes.
> 
> Also, Boxart would look infinitely better without that ugly black bar behind the text.



Can't tell a man from a women eh?

I feel sorry for you when you take women home back from the club.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

The World said:


> Can't tell a man from a women eh?
> 
> I feel sorry for you when you take women home back from the club.



Umm, Thailand.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2012)

Cut him some slack. The Japanese's entertainment industry's favorite past time is confusing the shit out of consumers when it comes to gender.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I found a 3DS on Craig's List for $120.00.

Should buy?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

YE--wait Craigslist?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, what's wrong with that? You motherfuck.


I just searched and the listing is gone.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

I heard disturbing things about Craigslist so..... 

Your fault that you didn't bought it for the holidays.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Really? I've had nothing but good fortune with it.

Found two great places to live (well, one great one, one kinda-okay one), buncha free stuff, sold a few games on there... It's nice.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2012)

Plus, I think they banned handjobs last year, didn't they? So now, it's basically Ebay without the bidding.
Nothing creepy about it anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, they got rid of the only pooty I got.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Well whatever, GET the 3DS as soon as you can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I can't get that one.

I'll wait.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

How long?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Until I can 1) get it on the cheap and 2) there are more good games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising features Friend List 'Join' feature



> Playing With Friends
> 
> This option lets you play with any of the friends you have registered on your Nintendo 3DS system. You can also choose to allow your friends' friends to play with you as well. Your friends can also choose to join you when you're playing a game by using the Friend List on the Nintendo 3DS's HOME menu. Note that they can not immediately join in a game that's in progress. Instead they will be taken to the lobby to wait for the next game to begin.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Until I can 1) get it on the cheap and 2) there are more good games.



3) He gets off his lardy ass and finds himself a better paying job. 

I got my 3DS for free from where I work.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2012)

Ugh, please don't talk about jobs. I've been in an embittered stupor for most of the day because of the rancid horse shit that I've been dealt concerning the subject. I'd like not to fall back into it. Let's get back to the thread's subject.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kid Icarus: Uprising features Friend List 'Join' feature



Sounds like the feature present in MK7. I've always liked that feature on that game; jumping into a friends game on the fly is pretty nifty and covenient. And I dunno if it's just me, but for some reason it works better on my 3DS than on my Steam account.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

You guys better get ready for Kid Icarus Uprising Online, it will be the shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Capcom Interested in More Resident Evil on 3DS
Revelations is finally in stores - but will there be more Resident Evil on the 3DS? We asked.*



> Nearly two years after it was first announced, Resident Evil Revelations made its way into stores to strong critical and commercial reception. Having an exclusive entry in such a major franchise has only continued to boost the Nintendo 3DS's reception in the global marketplace, but the simple fact is the system will need continuous support of this level in the years to come.
> 
> Given the fact that Capcom managed to deliver Revelations as well as Mercenaries 3D inside of the first year of the 3DS's life, and given their reception, we asked producer Masachika Kawata if he saw a future for Resident Evil on the Nintendo 3DS. Did he already have new ideas - and would he be interested in bringing them to full production?
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

We can expect more RE in the future, fellow 3DS owners.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

More Resi on 3DS?  If thats case then we NEED moar Jessica and Parker up in this bitch.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 1, 2012)

If Parker ends up being a 3DS only character, I will rage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> If Parker and Jessica ends up being a 3DS only characters, I will rage.


 Fixed it for you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

ESPECIALLY Jessica.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Fixed it for you.



I hope she forever remains on the 3DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Including her swimsuit.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 1, 2012)

Pervs... 

We need em NAKED.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 1, 2012)

Even BETTER.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 1, 2012)

Nintendo...you suck. 

WHY CAN'T WE HAVE NICE THINGS IN AMERICA?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!!! 




Fuck the Monster hunter bundles

Fuck the Mario bundles. 


*GIVE ME THIS MOTHERFUCKING FIRE EMBLEM BUNDLE NOW!!!*


----------



## Sotei (Mar 2, 2012)

If only Gundam was huge world wide we might have gotten this bundle.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2012)

Now THAT is pimpin'. ^


----------



## Gino (Mar 2, 2012)

My fucking cousin brought my 3ds back..........But no charger 
*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 2, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> My fucking cousin brought my 3ds back..........But no charger
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Use your old DS charger. That's what I do. I have an american 3DS and an australian DSi... so naturally I use the Australian charger on it.


----------



## Gino (Mar 2, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Use your old DS charger. That's what I do. I have an american 3DS and an australian DSi... so naturally I use the Australian charger on it.



I don't have a old ds


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 2, 2012)

But a new recharger then, they aren't that expensive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Steal one or make it out of cones.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 2, 2012)

You can always make one yourself from old chargers, but that is work people don't usually like to do.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 2, 2012)

So I bought that Dillon's Rolling Western game and I'm kinda not sure what I think... On one hand, it's certainly fun. Before any of the action begins, you basically explore the map, finding mines, ruins and the like to gather resources. You then use those resources to build up towers to defend the town, then go into battle against the bad guys directly.

There are a few problems, namely the current monotony (there isn't much enemy variance, if any, and there isn't yet much variety in the ways Dillon can attack either) and the fact that towers are pretty basic. If they have a fixed radius, why can't I at least turn them to face the direction I want them to? The towers are otherwise quite handy in a pinch, although you never can leave the town's defence to them because they're easily overwhelmed and cost way too much to create many of.

At the moment, for a little less than ?1 per town, I think it'll be worth the money - but I really get the feeling that beating more than one town a day is just going to become tiresome really quickly.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 4, 2012)

I must say Nintendo's legal team is so boss. I mean they just call it like it is.

"US court dismisses patent litigation concerning Wii Balance Board, Wii Fit, and Wii Fit Plus; Nintendo says, "*We refuse to succumb to patent trolls*."



They see you trolling and they ain't taking it, heck they'll call you out on it.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol patent trolls

I finally decided to go out and buy Resident Evil: Revelations. Circle pad pro wasn't in stock though. Considering only two or so games use it now you wouldn't expect them to be sold out already.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 4, 2012)

Kid Icarus in less than three weeks. 

Any of you at least considering it?


----------



## Sotei (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had it pre-ordered for about 3 months.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm considering it, but I'm no  bitch for it.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 4, 2012)

Man i'm lovin the 3DS. Super Mario 3D Land reconnected me to some of my favorite Mario's. Revelations is good too although raid mode can be a pain. All in all i have high hopes for this handheld. Maybe Super Mario All Stars or SMB3 will get a 3D remake.

Gonna put in Ocarina tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2012)

Ocarina is Ocarina, gets better each time you play it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder if we'll get SNES games on the 3DS. That would be pretty cool. Perhaps in the future there could be a way to transfer games you've bought on the Wii/WiiU to your 3DS, and vice versa? So you wouldn't have to pay more than once for your NES/SNES/N64 games (maybe not N64 on the 3DS, though that would be really cool).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 5, 2012)

There should be GBA games for the 3DS.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2012)

FOOLS......


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> (maybe not N64 on the 3DS, though that would be really cool).



Ocarina of time 3D's on it, so there's hope


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I mean Virtual Console N64 games, not remastered ports that are $39.99. 

Also, Ambassadors like myself have GBA games.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2012)

So how is Resident Evil Revelations? 

Is it like Resident Evil 5 or is it good?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 5, 2012)

It makes RE5 look like shit-covered shit sprinkled with extra shitty sprinkles.

Wait, I mean MORE like shit-covered shit sprinkled with extra shitty sprinkles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I almost broke down and bought one over the weekend.


Then I walked into Gamestop to check out their 3DS games.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It makes RE5 look like shit-covered shit sprinkled with extra shitty sprinkles.
> 
> Wait, I mean MORE like shit-covered shit sprinkled with extra shitty sprinkles.



Like what I'm hearing...

So its more like Resident Evil 4 then or the older titles?


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

It's a combination of RE1 and RE4


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

I liked RE2 the most.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

Too bad         .


----------



## Velocity (Mar 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Like what I'm hearing...
> 
> So its more like Resident Evil 4 then or the older titles?



Basically, yeah. It's funny how many people are complaining, though, that Revelations doesn't have enemies dropping health, ammo and cash. It's bad enough that they're complaining that the Ooze act more like zombies than Ganados, but geeze... One of them was even saying that the lack of enemies dropping stuff made it pointless to even fight them. 

I swear most gamers these days wouldn't be able to make it through the original three Resident Evil games. They'd probably quit half an hour into it and call them shitty because they don't have checkpoints.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty much RE1 and RE4 combined. I actually like the game more than RE4. It's creepier than RE4, imo, but it uses it's over-the-shoulder style of gameplay. And it brings back a lot of the "enemies scare you by popping out of nowhere" vibe that RE1 had. It also has a particular enemy that's pretty creepy, yet sad (not in the pathetic way, the "jeez that really really sucks for you") way that refuses to die, so it just keeps coming back at the worst possible moments to creep you out and impede your progress. It also has some very good action segments, but they feel more appropriate, rather than forced like RE5's constant action. There's a good climactic build up to the most action-filled scenes/battle close to the end of the game.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

RE5's action felt so forced it's almost laughable. 

It's like it shat all over RE4's pacing and said fuck it, all action ERRRDAAYYY!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking at Jill's blonde hair in RE5 was enough to put off researching the game, she looked ugly with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2012)

You're just a horny fucker, are you? ^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 5, 2012)

Jessica.....so hot....and tender....


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay, buying RE: Revelations very soon. 

If it ends up sucking I know some NF goons that are getting punched in their gallbladders.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Jessica.....so hot....and tender....



*Throws ice*


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay, buying RE: Revelations very soon.
> 
> If it ends up sucking I know some NF goons that are getting punched in their gallbladders.


For the most part man it's a great game. A few flaws but it's a good game no doubt.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay, buying RE: Revelations very soon.
> 
> If it ends up sucking I know some NF goons that are getting punched in their gallbladders.


 You are not going to regret it.. It is not RE5


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 6, 2012)

> October 2011: After only eight months, Nintendo 3DS surpasses first-year sales of Nintendo DS, the best-selling video game system in history.



Wow, it sold 2+ Mill in a span of 4 months. Pretty impressive considering there were basically only 2 big name titles released during the Holidays. 

Big N doin' big things.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Korea - 3DS release details*

- launching for $195
- colors at launch are COBALT BLUE, MISTY PINK, and COSMO BLACK
- launch lineup thus far

Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7
Mario & Sonic Lundon Olympic
Animal Crossing
Star Fox 64 3D
The Legend of the Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Nintendogs + Cats
Super Pokemon rumble
Tekken 3D Prime Edition 
Maple Story 3DS

- listing for Maple Story 3DS has no other details


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2012)

Animal Crossing, I see?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Animal Crossing, I see?



No, no, no... It's "Animal Crossing, seeing I?"


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't give a damn, I'm just glad to see Animal Crossing on Korea's launch list! 

But, wait, when does it launch in Korea?  Because they would _never_ get Animal Crossing before America or Japan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't give a damn, I'm just glad to see Animal Crossing on Korea's launch list!
> 
> But, wait, when does it launch in Korea?  Because they would _never_ get Animal Crossing before America or Japan.


 TBA but it is this year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie43YCyBryY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow.

I'll just wait for all the dick riding to commence.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2012)

inb4 

"Damn it! The Japanese VAs are better then the American VAs!"


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn it! The Japanese VAs are better then the American VAs!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh shit!! Korea Launch April 28th and it seem Animal Crossing is a launch title..



> Nintendo of Korea ㈜ () Nintendo DS portable game consoles follow-up model of the series, "Nintendo 3DS" on April 28 and announced a formal release.
> ◈ anyone can easily enjoy a colorful game in 3D as a new portable gaming, "Nintendo 3DS"
> "Nintendo 3DS" worldwide sales of more than 150 million (as of the end of December 2011) to record and the "Nintendo DS" is the successor of the series. Even without the use of special glasses to enjoy 3D video games, and communications capabilities, 3D camera that can shoot video or photos, AR software, using technology, that could not be experienced until now to provide new play. Nintendo of Korea, the width gained wide acclaim in the Mario series of layers, "Nintendo 3DS" only software "3D Super Mario Land," "Mario Kart 7", "Mario and Sonic Olympic Games in London," Besides, "Animal Crossing", "Star Fox 64 3D" , "The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time", "nintendogs + cats", "Super Pokemon daegyeokdol" software such as the end of this year, is expected to continue balmaehae announced. also Nexon Mobile (Maple Story 3DS) and other software developers in the game " Nintendo 3DS "is scheduled to release proprietary software. "Nintendo 3DS" the COBALT BLUE (cobalt blue), MISTY PINK (Misty Pink), COSMO BLACK (Cosmo Black) of the three colors will be released on 28 April 2012 , for a suggested price of 220,000 won, respectively. ※ software names listed in this document is tentative.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

That means America and Japan can expect Animal Crossing in early April. Loving this news so fucking hard.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 7, 2012)

GF's pretty big on Animal Crossing; she might finally bug me to buy her a 3DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw enough of Animal Crossing during those commercials back in the early 2000's.


:sleepy


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2012)

Im with the old man on this one. ^


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2012)

I played the DS one. Never again. I didn't even know it was possible to create such a boring game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

You're all ridiculous, fuck you all.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2012)

Wait Wut?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

AC sucks tbh.....


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

It just isn't your style of game. :3


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2012)

Assassins Creed?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't play the DS one but the GC one I did enjoy it because it was a fucking troll game... they even make fun of you. Cruel


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

No Gino, Animal Crossing.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2012)

from what I've played Animal Crossing seems relaxing


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> from what I've played Animal Crossing seems relaxing



I never understood the point of life sims. There are real people out there who'd make for much better conversations. If you're going to play a game that has you earning money to pay a mortgage, socialising with neighbours and supplementing your income by stealing fruit and selling crap you find on the beach...

Why not do that stuff in real life? If I play a game, I want to do stuff I can't do in real life. I don't consider it very good escapism if all you're doing is normal stuff with a cutesy style.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I never understood the point of life sims. There are real people out there who'd make for much better conversations. If you're going to play a game that has you earning money to pay a mortgage, socialising with neighbours and supplementing your income by stealing fruit and selling crap you find on the beach...
> 
> Why not do that stuff in real life? If I play a game, I want to do stuff I can't do in real life. I don't consider it very good escapism if all you're doing is normal stuff with a cutesy style.



What she said. ^

I mean, hell, you might even get some if you're good enough.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks is all that needs to be said.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I never understood the point of life sims. There are real people out there who'd make for much better conversations. If you're going to play a game that has you earning money to pay a mortgage, socialising with neighbours and supplementing your income by stealing fruit and selling crap you find on the beach...
> 
> Why not do that stuff in real life? If I play a game, I want to do stuff I can't do in real life. I don't consider it very good escapism if all you're doing is normal stuff with a cutesy style.



I never heard of "real life" before. 

Jokes aside

I think some people are just afraid of real life or could be just their type of past time entertainment.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Why not do that stuff in real life? If I play a game, I want to do stuff I can't do in real life. I don't consider it very good escapism if all you're doing is normal stuff with a cutesy style.





> *If I play a game*



Ding, ding, ding, ding.

That's just your preference at work dude. Fans of Sims or Animal Crossing enjoy the cute or goofy charm of the world, the customization options, the escapism (buying a mansion, making 2 characters fall in love), the relaxing feel, or just playing God for a bit.

Some people like stuff like painkiller or Serious Sam where you can shoot lightening and watch blood splatter everywhere. Some like a game with cinematic atmosphere like Alan Wake or Dead Space 2. Some people like games where the gameplay is shit but the story/writing makes up for it (Your Silent Hill 2s and Psychonauts).

I for one have never and will never give even a passing shit about Skyrim, but it doesn't mean its appeal is foreign to me, just that it isn't *my* appeal.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2012)

I just hate AC. I understand why other people love it.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2012)

I wudn't ta'kin' ta you then


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie43YCyBryY[/YOUTUBE]



What the hell does "Ute ute ute ute" mean?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 8, 2012)

Means 'to shoot'.

Come on, son...


----------



## Aeon (Mar 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw enough of Animal Crossing during those commercials back in the early 2000's.
> 
> 
> :sleepy





"Shion" said:


> Im with the old man on this one. ^





Velocity said:


> I played the DS one. Never again. I didn't even know it was possible to create such a boring game.





crazymtf said:


> AC sucks tbh.....





Animal Crossing has never interested me in the least and I have no desire to try it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 8, 2012)

Played Harvest Moon (the one for SNES) but never played AC. The thought crossed my mind but there were other games to prioritize.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2012)

I have animal crossing for the DS. I can count the amount of times I played it on my one hand. It's the only game I ever got because of the hype and I swear I will never do that again.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess if it's not your kind of thing, it's not your kind of thing. I, for one, can spend hundreds of hours on Animal Crossing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe if it had more RPG elements.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGR8wXl4QTM[/YOUTUBE] English version..


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2012)

I seriously want this game for the writing alone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I seriously want this game for the writing alone.



Big monsters kill Pit! Grrrrrrrr = Buy!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Needs moar RPG elements.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2012)

Dat dialogue, At first I fought it was going to be terrible with it's serious cheesiness. Turns out it's so bad it turned to pure awesome, god i love the fact they decided not to make the voice acting serious.

I wonder if we'll get some Starfox level awesomness from this.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2012)

"Listen to that swagger! You've toughened up nicely, Pit. Remember when you used to say 'I'm finished' all the time?"
"I still say that.... a lot...."

It's like watching a Saturday morning cartoon. Love it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess not many people here will be joining me in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I guess not many people here will be joining me in Animal Crossing.


 My sisters for sure, because I have a feeling that my 3DS it is going to get lost by then...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I guess not many people here will be joining me in Animal Crossing.



Pff, fuck no.

@Icarus trailer

English always manages to screw things up.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2012)

NPD's out. It seems 3DS sales in February outsold the Vita's in it's launch month.

262,000 for the 3DS, 220-230,000 for the Vita (actual number wasn't given).

Edit: ResidentEvil revelations sequel hinting.



> Resident Evil producer Masachika Kawata has responded to his former boss Keiji Inafune's comments yesterday that the Japanese games industry was in a "tragic state".
> 
> "As Inafune said yesterday, perhaps we Japanese developers need to re-evaluate," Kawata told the audience for his presentation about Resident Evil: Revelations on 3DS at the Game Developers Conference . "I agree with portions of what he said."
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> @Icarus trailer
> 
> English always manages to screw things up.



Embrace da cheese!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

MK7 is so cheap now.. People picking the same freaking map..


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> MK7 is so cheap now.. People picking the same freaking map..



Win and take it like a man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Win and take it like a man.



I am taking it like a man.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 8, 2012)

Tempora wizard?  

I might look into this game more, if just for the silly comedy.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I guess not many people here will be joining me in Animal Crossing.




You won't be alone! I love AC!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 9, 2012)

Found a copy of Tales of Abyss at my local Gamestop.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Mar 9, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I played the DS one. Never again. I didn't even know it was possible to create such a boring game.



But... I like boring stuff! I'm pretty boring myself... ):



Death-kun said:


> I guess not many people here will be joining me in Animal Crossing.



I will!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2012)

Sotei said:


> You won't be alone! I love AC!



A person to play with. 



Brandon Heat said:


> Found a copy of Tales of Abyss at my local Gamestop.



You're lucky, brah, enjoy. 



Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> I will!



And another person to play with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvU1LJlD4FE[/YOUTUBE]

Wow? NoA stepping up? and they are going to be 7 commercials in total..


----------



## Shirker (Mar 9, 2012)

Epic shit. And there's gonna be 7?


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvU1LJlD4FE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wow? NoA stepping up? and they are going to be 7 commercials in total..



I think now is a good time to get me a 3DS.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 9, 2012)

oh damn, when I get out of basic this will be the first thing I buy, guaranteed...maybe...probably...I dont know...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Rumor: EB Games taking pre-orders for Donkey Kong 3D*



shown in the image above next to the likes of Kid Icarus: Uprising and Smash Bros. 3DS.

Interestingly, Italian retailer ?Multiplayer.com? has a page up for the title on their site as well.

Of course, this doesn?t confirm anything one bit. Though I?m sure quite a few Nintendo fans would welcome a Donkey Kong 3D announcement at E3?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Super smash bros. 3DS????


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Super smash bros. 3DS????


 a place holder box art and date..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah i knew that, i just couldn't believe they'd go this far for a title that's just begun planning developments....smh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

*RUMOR - Now Kirby 3D is on the way?*



This one is a little less believable than the Donkey Kong 3D listing. The second, lesser-known retailer we posted in the Donkey Kong story also has a listing/boxart for Kirby 3D. I'm guessing the boxart is fan-made and the listing is just speculation. Seeing EB Games put the placeholder boxart on their shelves adds a lot more credibility to the story. This one is just a listing on a retailer's website. Take it however you want, but I wouldn't get too excited!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Almost had me there, ti'll i heard "place holder".  Fuck the people who keep spreading bullshit like this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2012)

Kirby and Donkey Kong are day one buys if true.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Too bad its just speculation...


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: EB Games taking pre-orders for Donkey Kong 3D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donkey Kong 3D:33


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2012)

That boxart for Kirby 3D is just the art on the back cover of Kirby Air Ride for the Gamecube.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 10, 2012)

SSB 3DS. 

Everything else is oblivious and is a piece of shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2012)

You didn't even use the word "oblivious" correctly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Owned.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2012)

SSB3DS "Coming 2012"?

That's ignorance to the point of inadvertent cruelty.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 11, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, the font used is that of SSB Melee.

Still, game is gonna be the bee's knees.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That boxart for Kirby 3D is just the art on the back cover of Kirby Air Ride for the Gamecube.



Assembled in Australia.

Whoa, prisoners be printing that Kirby.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 11, 2012)

There is no way in hell that SSB 3DS is arriving in 2013 let alone this year, seeing as Sakurai has just finished Kid Icarus: Uprising. 

Retailers getting a bit ahead of themselves?


----------



## Aldric (Mar 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> So I bought that Dillon's Rolling Western game and I'm kinda not sure what I think... On one hand, it's certainly fun. Before any of the action begins, you basically explore the map, finding mines, ruins and the like to gather resources. You then use those resources to build up towers to defend the town, then go into battle against the bad guys directly.
> 
> There are a few problems, namely the current monotony (there isn't much enemy variance, if any, and there isn't yet much variety in the ways Dillon can attack either) and the fact that towers are pretty basic. If they have a fixed radius, why can't I at least turn them to face the direction I want them to? The towers are otherwise quite handy in a pinch, although you never can leave the town's defence to them because they're easily overwhelmed and cost way too much to create many of.
> 
> At the moment, for a little less than ?1 per town, I think it'll be worth the money - but I really get the feeling that beating more than one town a day is just going to become tiresome really quickly.



There's actually a lot of different types of monsters later in the game, Dillon gets a bunch of nifty new abilities too that spice up the combat a bit even if it does remain rather basic

The towers remain the same though but I like that aspect of the gameplay, they're only supposed to be a backup for Dillon, not your main way to deal with your opponents like in classic tower defense games, and personally I love the structure of the game: learn the topography of the stages (they get extremely complex towards the end, with a bunch of new gameplay elements you have to deal with) and the pattern of the monsters in the first day and then build your towers the most efficiently possible to make your life easier

I also think the presentation of the game is top notch, the artstyle is fantastic (it's like Sonic the hedgehog done right), the music is great, it's roughly 20 hours of gameplay with some pretty decent replay value for ten bucks, highly recommended game as far as I'm concerned even if it is a bit repetitive although keep in mind the way the game is structured you're not supposed to play it for extended periods of time making it a perfect portable experience


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Assembled in Australia.
> 
> Whoa, prisoners be printing that Kirby.



De're gonna clobba dat dere Kirbeh on the barbeh, mate.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3mAnZ40dgI[/YOUTUBE]



Give it! Give it here Nintendo!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Another retailer lists Kirby 3D*



This is the second retailer we've seen post up a listing for Kirby 3D. This time the retailer is WoG.ch. They've posted up a few leaks that turned out to be the real deal, but I believe they've posted more incorrect listings. Maybe E3 will show us which side of the coin WoG has landed this time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Man I can't wait for a new actual Kirby game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu3Q-9t2JdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

CUSTOMIZABLE CONTROLS?!?!?!?


REVOLUTIONARY!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

OMFG CUSTOMIZABLE!??!?!?! 

Need.Game.Nao.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 14, 2012)

*Dynasty Warriors Vs. (3DS) to Feature Link and Samus Costumes*


> The latest issue of Famitsu has revealed an interesting collaboration between Nintendo and Tecmo Koei.
> 
> It seems as though the upcoming 3DS title, Dynasty Warriors Vs., will feature costumes from a couple of Nintendo’s franchises. From what I can gather, a Link costume from Zelda: Skyward Sword and a Zero Suit Samus costume from Metroid: Other M will be included. The Famitsu leaks haven’t made clear whether the costumes will be available on the cartridge itself for free or through DLC.
> 
> I imagine we’ll be hearing something official from Nintendo/Tecmo Koei soon.










My response to this is... the fuck is that?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> CUSTOMIZABLE CONTROLS?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> REVOLUTIONARY!



I can now mash A instead of Y!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> *Dynasty Warriors Vs. (3DS) to Feature Link and Samus Costumes*
> 
> My response to this is... the fuck is that?



Samus looks ok....but god Link looks fugly as HELL.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 14, 2012)

1) What in the sweet mother of fuck is going on with Link's face?

2) Why in all hell is Samus standing like that?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 14, 2012)

They're not the actual characters, they're costumes.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah thats why there's a black haired girl in the bottom right screen wearing Samus' suit.

Still weird as hell, because when I first saw I noticed instantly the guy does look slightly like link ever so slightly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I can now mash A instead of Y!


 THINK OF THE POSSIBILITIES!! 


(I'm committing suicide because the possibilities are too mind-boggling for my puny human mind to process, forcing me to give up on life!!!)


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Mar 14, 2012)

> Motoi Sakuraba
> Yuzo Koshiro
> Masafumi Takada
> Noriyuki Iwadare
> Yasunori Mitsuda


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

Uh huh... So? ^


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 15, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> *Dynasty Warriors Vs. (3DS) to Feature Link and Samus Costumes*
> 
> 
> 
> My response to this is... the fuck is that?





I know they're just costumes but it's just seriously weird seeing that 'Link'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


>


 what a team...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 15, 2012)

*EB Games destroys all Donkey Kong 3D, Kirby 3D boxes*

EB Games is doing a bit of damage control concerning their recent shelf displays. The company has requested that all boxes for Donkey Kong 3D and Kirby 3D be destroyed. No word on whether this call comes from EB Games itself, or if they were asked to do so by Nintendo.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. DESTROYED. Burn those fucking boxes.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

Screw recalling them or putting them in a box somewhere, destroy those fuckers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

BURN THE BITCHES!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

So that's why I've seen so many woodchippers driving to malls and shopping areas lately?


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 15, 2012)

THERE! HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT BOXES?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

So you guys are talking about boxes now...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2012)

yo dawg, I heard you like talking about boxes, so we put boxes on your boxers so he can box while he box.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone here getting Kid Icarus Uprising next week?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> yo dawg, I heard you like talking about boxes, so we put boxes on your boxers so he can box while he box.



I, now, respect you. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Anyone here getting Kid Icarus Uprising next week?



Paycheck comes next week. 

Gotta save up 10k for my 1 year study in Japan, but I might sacrifice 40 bucks for a good 3DS game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Ah, education comes first so its understandable.  Still will stop me from raping everyone Online in Uprising. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm getting Kid Icarus on day one, I have it pre-ordered. 



"Shion" said:


> So you guys are talking about boxes now...



bawwww


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Can't wait to use weapon fusion and control schemes, i'm so glad Sakurai revived the series.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

Sakurai gonna be rolling in dat cash between Kid Icarus and Smash Bros.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW5RTDt-ZPQ[/YOUTUBE]

Damn this theme is good! Reminds me a bit of Ocarina of Time's Gerudo fortress. In a way the musics in this game are really well-composed.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

All Sakurai needs is SSB on 3DS and he'll have all the money he'd want.. 

He don't need no fruity Angel for that shit. 

Fruity Angel DOES look promising, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

Pit was doing awesome shit before Smash Bros. was even a sperm in Sakurai's balls.


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2012)

I have no interest in Kid Icarus, I initially did but after that control scheme reveal my interest dropped to zero. 3DS is uncomfortable enough as it is.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

The 3DS is quite comfortable for me.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pit was doing awesome shit before Smash Bros. was even a sperm in Sakurai's balls.



Pit was in a couple games before the original SSB, which he wasn't included in, and those games made shit.

Swallow that, baby girl. 

If you guys still can't tell.. I'm a fangirl for SSB.


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sure it is for some people, but for me its a rectangle in my hands and the d-pad and circle pad placement are awkward as hell.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

Corran said:


> I'm sure it is for some people, but for me its a rectangle in my hands and the d-pad and circle pad placement are awkward as hell.



You must have large hands, brudda.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Pit was in a couple games before the original SSB, which he wasn't included in, and those games made shit.
> 
> Swallow that, baby girl.
> 
> If you guys still can't tell.. I'm a fangirl for SSB.



Pit was in Brawl, which made it all better. 

jk, Brawl was balls.


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You must have large hands, brudda.



Large enough hands for it to be weird to hold for anymore than 10mins


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pit was in Brawl, which made it all better.
> 
> jk, Brawl was balls.



I liked it, but it sucked, lol.

They made pit a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), too... 

Bring him back with harder hitting shit, and he'll be redeemed. (and with a better SSB, too..)



Corran said:


> Large enough hands for it to be weird to hold for anymore than 10mins



It's alright, man.. you must have amazing beating-off sessions, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

But Pit isn't a hard hitter, he's light on his feet and attacks quickly.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2012)

Pit can do everything bitches.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Pit is not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pit is not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



In Brawl, he's a fuckin flaming homo-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...

See, if they implement his style on the 3DS game in the NEW SSB, then and ONLY then, will he not be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Well his old English voice made him sound like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i'll give you that, but other than that his movesets and other stuff were trippin'. 

Maybe, but otherwise he still kicks ass imo.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> In Brawl, he's a fuckin flaming homo-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...
> 
> See, if they implement his style on the 3DS game in the NEW SSB, then and ONLY then, will he not be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Pit looks nothing like a cigarette.

Though I'm sure he produces a fair amount of angel dust.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Corran said:


> I have no interest in Kid Icarus, I initially did but after that control scheme reveal my interest dropped to zero. 3DS is uncomfortable enough as it is.



Your loss.


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Your loss.



Indeed its my loss because of control scheme which does not allow me to play a game comfortably, if only they could of accomadated these people instead of bundling a stand.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Well its not like the 3DS was built from scratch to have dual circle pads on it. Besides you can't knock the game just for the controls yet since there have been impressions that the controls were still good despite getting used to it. Plus the touchscreen has better aiming accuracy than a second circle pad would ever have, speaking of controls which one would suit you the best for Kid Icarus Uprising?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

Corran said:


> Indeed its my loss because of control scheme which does not allow me to play a game comfortably, if only they could of accomadated these people instead of bundling a stand.



Wanna be clear, what you buy and what you don't is none of my business and I don't care if you get it or not _but_...

What about the circle pad pro? I've seem plenty of people talk about how it cuts down on the carpel tunnel.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well his old English voice made him sound like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i'll give you that, but other than that his movesets and other stuff were trippin'.
> 
> Maybe, but otherwise he still kicks ass imo.



"The fight is on!"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

"your not ready yet!"


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

"Great Palutena, victory is OURS!!!"


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

"All troops... move out!"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

"Ha-te-te-CHYA!!!!"


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

yayayayaYAAAH!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

"Bark like a dog!" :ho


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

You can't duh-feet me!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

"Here we G-YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

"Too Easy!"


----------



## Corran (Mar 15, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Wanna be clear, what you buy and what you don't is none of my business and I don't care if you get it or not _but_...
> 
> What about the circle pad pro? I've seem plenty of people talk about how it cuts down on the carpel tunnel.



I'm just talking about how the 3DS is not a comfortable piece of technology for me to hold for more than 10mins at a time in normal circumstances. But when you make me play a game with one hand holding and the other as a pointer then it becomes extremely weird and uncomfortable. I played Metroid Prime Hunters and I have no desire to try playing a game like that again.

I might try the game if the circle pad pro allowed for twin stick shooting but it doesn't. My issue isn't carpel tunnel though, its just uncomfortable to hold. Somehow more uncomfortable than my DSlite.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising - control details


> - Move Pit with the circle pad or ABXY buttons
> - Circle Pad Pro is an option as well
> - Circle Pad Pro option is for lefties
> - move the targeting reticule with the touch screen, D-pad or ABXY buttons
> - another option screen lets you set what the rest of the buttons do


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

Corran said:


> I'm just talking about how the 3DS is not a comfortable piece of technology for me to hold for more than 10mins at a time in normal circumstances. But when you make me play a game with one hand holding and the other as a pointer then it becomes extremely weird and uncomfortable. I played Metroid Prime Hunters and I have no desire to try playing a game like that again.
> 
> I might try the game if the circle pad pro allowed for twin stick shooting but it doesn't. My issue isn't carpel tunnel though, its just uncomfortable to hold. Somehow more uncomfortable than my DSlite.



Ah, I see. Carry on, then.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ4TV5rVrCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2012)

I just saw a commercial for Kid Icarus on tv. It's the first time I've seen one.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2012)

Low tier-ass character.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ4TV5rVrCI[/YOUTUBE]



Why does this guy have the game one week before me?!


----------



## Kirath (Mar 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kid Icarus: Uprising - control details



The hell? I thought you could use the CPP to move the cursor! >.<


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Low tier-ass character.



lol, this kid devotes himself to tiers in Smash Bros. 

If you even wanna get into that, Pit is one of the higher tier characters just because of his quick movements and average damage output combined with quick, cheap and multi-hitting spam moves.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 16, 2012)

My ass he's a "Low-tier".  I shanked many people Online just from using just Pit, haters gonna hate.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol, this kid devotes himself to tiers in Smash Bros.
> 
> If you even wanna get into that, Pit is one of the higher tier characters just because of his quick movements and average damage output combined with quick, cheap and multi-hitting spam moves.



Lol this kid thinks I'm a kid. 

And no, I don't. 

That is my opinion of him, since all he can do is spam shit. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> My ass he's a "Low-tier".  I shanked many people Online just from using just Pit, haters gonna hate.



They must've sucked.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone must've gotten spanked by Pit one too many times.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 16, 2012)

Pit is E (Middle) tier =P


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2012)

Mario is top tier.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Someone must've gotten spanked by Pit one too many times.



Poor Senju.



Scizor said:


> Pit is E (Middle) tier =P



^


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2012)

Jigglypuff is top tier.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Top tier is bottom tier.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2012)

Whoa, everything is topsy turvy...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Renegade Kid's Jools Watsham - Third parties saying publishing 3DS games is hard, they don't sell*

Coming from Jools' blog...



> ?Publishing games on the 3DS is hard. I give up!? That?s basically what I am hearing from publishers these days. ?Only first-party games are selling on the 3DS,? is what they tell me. Hm, I wonder why that would be. It wouldn?t have anything to do with the quality of the first-party games compared to the third-party games, would it? I doubt it would have anything to do with the marketing and PR efforts put into the games either. No, it must be the fact that first-party games use known brands and have the word Nintendo on them; nothing more. You can bet your bottom dollar that if these games were handled in the same manner as most third-party publishers handle their own games they?d be in the bargain bin in no time.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm disappointed in gonintendo.com, that shit is like Fox News. The guy's blog isn't even about that misleading ass title. He actually breaks down and gives advice on how to make a 3rd party title successful on the eshop. The title and excerpt from his blog are pretty fucked up and makes it seem like he's bashing the eshop... which he isn't, at all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 16, 2012)

Kid Icarus Uprising Control Configurations


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2012)

Tell us something we don't know, son.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2012)

Even moar options.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 17, 2012)

When can we expect the first reviews?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2012)

Probably in a few days, possibly even Monday, assuming that some copies have been leaked one week prior to the release date.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 17, 2012)

Customer reviews or game journalist reviews?

I've got two Dutch reviews right here.
One gave it a 7.5 with the main criticisms being bad controls, repetitive gameplay and too much banter.
The other gave it a 68 also because of the bad controls.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 17, 2012)

Pfft, like half-assed interviews are gonna affect my views on the game.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 17, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Customer reviews or game journalist reviews?



Positive ones!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pfft, like half-assed interviews are gonna affect my views on the game.



They probably will.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2012)

Sue me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sue me.



Okay.
You will see my lawyer tomorrow his name is Mr.Edgeworth


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2012)

Too bad i ain't gonna be there, bitch. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Too bad i ain't gonna be there, bitch. :ho



Running like a bitch, then.

Thought so.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Running like a bitch, then.
> 
> Thought so.



There's a difference between "running away" or just not being there.

Fuckin' moron. (jk)


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> There's a difference between "running away" or just not being there.
> 
> Fuckin' moron. (jk)



When it comes to legal matters, there is no difference.

Either you're present, or avoided it; therefore, fleeing like a bitch.

Savvy?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

Kid Icarus this Friday, hooray.  I'm gonna try and clear Assassin's Creed 1 and 2 from my large backlog of games before then.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

IGN gave it a 8.5


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

A respectable score from IGN. I didn't read the review, but it's probably not higher than 8.5 because they had some gripes with the controls.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

They only gave RE:Revelations a 8.5 too when I thought it deserved a 9


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

I think Revelations deserved a 9.0 or higher, it's one of the few games I couldn't really find anything wrong with, excluding the usual RE mishaps like cheesy dialogue and so on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

If IGN says it's good, then it's probably crap.

IGN has no taste.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

You have no taste.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Resident Evil: Revelations sees official headphone set*



Resident Evil: Revelations is getting a pair of officially branded headphones in Japan. The set is due out on March 22nd





I want it!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> A respectable score from IGN. I didn't read the review, but it's probably not higher than 8.5 because they had some gripes with the controls.



Didn't IGN give Other M a 8.5 and skyward sword a 7.5?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You have no taste.


 Are you actually siding with *IGN*?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Didn't IGN give Other M a 8.5 and skyward sword a 7.5?



Ragequit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Didn't IGN give Other M a 8.5 and skyward sword a 7.5?



Don't know, don't care. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you actually siding with *IGN*?



No, I'm saying they did something right for once.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2012)

I think for the controls of KI: U i'll use the Circle pad+reticle/movement and R+Camera switch to play the game like how the customization controls video presented in Japanese.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't know, don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying they did something right for once.


 It could be that the game is good, but you never, ever agree with IGN.


That's almost as bad as saying Anne Hathaway is pretty.


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2012)

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It could be that the game is good, but you never, ever agree with IGN.
> 
> 
> That's almost as bad as saying Anne Hathaway is pretty.



Saying they did something right =/= agreeing with them. That's like saying I agree with a president because they did something right for once, even though they're generally useless 99.9% of the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

You don't take something they say at face value though.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Didn't IGN give Other M a 8.5 and skyward sword a 7.5?



IGN gave Skyward Sword a 10.

Gamespot/GiantBomb are the ones who _always_ underrate Zelda games just to troll for rageviews..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> IGN gave Skyward Sword a 10.
> 
> *Gamespot/GiantBomb* are the ones who _always_ underrate Zelda games just to troll for rageviews..


 funny thing is that now is that both are own by CBS..


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 19, 2012)

Fuck it all.

SSB 3DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2012)

Ain't gonna be out ti'll 20-----69.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

By then, either Earth will be destroyed or we will have virtual reality SSB


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

OR SSB IN SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 19, 2012)

I can see it now, Space Asians, Gods of death, Mutated Captain Crunch Ceral Boxes, Dexter's Labotory, Shits in a Bottle etc.....i can smell it now. 

Come at me Sakurai!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

*RUMOR - Epic Mickey 2 companion game heading to 3DS?*

A French Nintendo magazine is claiming that Epic Mickey 2 is going to get a companion game on the 3DS. The magazine sent out this Tweet, which has been Google translated.

*?The presentation of Epic Mickey 2 will take place next week. 3DS version, Power of Illusion, more ?classic? 2D is also planned.?*

A companion game in 2D on the 3DS sounds like a great idea to me. Let's keep our fingers crossed for a confirmation!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

Holy shit, that would be awesome. pek


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 20, 2012)

Is there any way to set my entire 3DS to English?

How am I supposed to watch these Kid Icarus shorts with retarded Dutch subtitles drawing my attention?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> IGN gave Skyward Sword a 10.
> 
> Gamespot/GiantBomb are the ones who _always_ underrate Zelda games just to troll for rageviews..



They still gave other M an 8.5
It should be much lower
Like around 4.5


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 20, 2012)

From what I heard The Other M would have been decent if they didn't butcher Samus' character. Maybe they just didn't care about the story?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> From what I heard The Other M would have been decent if they didn't butcher Samus' character. Maybe they just didn't care about the story?



The gameplay was also rubbish.
They also butchered Samus's height along with all of previously set canon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2012)

Whats with all the Hatred that the Other M's been getting? Was it really THAT bad of a game?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Whats with all the Hatred that the Other M's been getting? Was it really THAT bad of a game?



Apparently so.

Anyway, y'all remember back in the SNES days when there was a side scroller Mickey game? 

THAT. Was the shit...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Whats with all the Hatred that the Other M's been getting? Was it really THAT bad of a game?



Yes. Not terrible in terms of gameplay, but even if it was the best gameplay ever it'd still be over-shadowed by the horrid misogynistic story-line that wrecked one of one of the greatest female characters in video games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> Anyway, y'all remember back in the SNES days when there was a side scroller Mickey game?
> 
> THAT. Was the shit...



Magical quest starring Mickey mouse? HELL YEAH. 

There should be SNES AND GBA games available in E-shop for the 3DS, screw the other titles. 



Nmaster64 said:


> Yes. Not terrible in terms of gameplay, but even if it was the best gameplay ever it'd still be over-shadowed by the *horrid misogynistic story-line that wrecked one of one of the greatest female characters in video games.*



...What the HELL did they do to my precious Samus in the Other M????


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2012)

3d land is easy as fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Whats with all the Hatred that the Other M's been getting? Was it really THAT bad of a game?



As a game, it's decent (from what I've heard anyway).

From a storyline perspective, it apparently raped her character. Apparently, Nintendo lack the ability to write strong characters, so they opted to make her sympathetic instead, but it  ends up being so exaggerated that the "sym" part of the word got lost somewhere along the line.

Of course, this is all word of mouth and what I've read. I don't care enough about the franchise or character to have tried it out myself.



"Shion" said:


> Anyway, y'all remember back in the SNES days when there was a side scroller Mickey game?
> 
> THAT. Was the shit...



I do remember one on the Genesis that required Mickey to collect apples like rings/coins. You mean that one? Cuz that one was bitchin' (though I could never make it past, like, level 4)



?Gino? said:


> 3d land is easy as fuck.



How far are you?


----------



## Sotei (Mar 20, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> 3d land is easy as fuck.




Have you unlocked the special stages? The beginning half if the game is easy, no doubt but the special stages are quite the challenge specially the latter ones.


Other M was not a bad game, people over do it, the story is kind'a meh but the game, over all, is not as bad as some people make it out to be. I had my expectations low the second I knew Team Ninja was on it, so with that said, once I actually played the game I was like... "Hmm, people really blew this out of proportions."


Now, for what I was really here for:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOY3uwx3IvU[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Fire Emblem!


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2012)

Shirker said:


> How far are you?


world 6 118 lives all the star coins (91 so far)


Sotei said:


> Have you unlocked the special stages? The beginning half if the game is easy, no doubt but the special stages are quite the challenge specially the latter ones.



You mean the one's you need the star coins to unlock?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

One of the special levels made me ragequit 3DLand. Too much precision timing required :I

But otherwise very fun game.

At the time I enjoyed it far more than any of the other games I'd played recently, like MW3 or Arkham City.



What are the reviews looking like for Kid Icarus?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> You mean the one's you need the star coins to unlock?


Nah, after you beat the game, they reuse the levels but played in different ways and harder difficulty.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 20, 2012)

Sunuvmann said:


> One of the special levels made me ragequit 3DLand. Too much precision timing required :I
> 
> But otherwise very fun game.
> 
> ...




They're really good except for a couple of haters. Destructoid rated it a 5 I think but I could care less what that fat fuck thinks of any game. The same dude gave Mario Kart7 a 5... so yeah.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> world 6 118 lives all the star coins (91 so far)



Dude. You don't even know. You don't even... _know_

Though yeah, the game does tend to throw lives at you.




Sotei said:


> They're really good except for a couple of haters. Destructoid rated it a 5 I think but I could care less what that fat fuck thinks of any game. The same dude gave Mario Kart7 a 5... so yeah.



By "Fat Fuck" I assume you're talking about Jim Trolling (Sterling as he's otherwise known)? Yeah, even in the realm of game reviewers his opinion means shit.


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Dude. You don't even know. You don't even... _know_
> 
> Though yeah, the game does tend to throw lives at you.



I want to know !

I hope so because so far this shit hasn't been even remotely challenging

On the other I'm loving the shit out of tales of the abitch 3d


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2012)

"Fuck fuck"  you guys.

But yeah, this "Jim sterling" guy seems like one hell of a troll. Didn't he gave MK7 a 5/10 while giving MW3 a 9/10?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> I want to know !
> 
> I hope so because so far this shit hasn't been even remotely challenging



Oh, it gets challenging. Nothing that will make you want to punch windows open, but you *will* lose a good number of lives you've accumulated and you *will* feel the shame of the game going "Hey dude, you need some help? You've died a lot. Here, take a free item."


*Spoiler*: __ 



On the plus side, the game gives you the option of playing as motherflippin' Luigi


----------



## Sotei (Mar 20, 2012)

Let's not forget the "Crown" stage... Yeah, I still haven't beat it I'm trying to do it the manly way... no suit. ... ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Other M was not a bad game


That's like saying shit doesn't smell bad.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]qMI1-DDklqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Mar 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's like saying shit doesn't smell bad.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Yeah, no. What? Some stupid video on youtube is supposed to change my mind or something? Have you played the game? Or just base your opinion on hearsay? Like I said, the story is pretty weak but I wouldn't ever say the gameplay is bad or good, the gameplay is really good. It isn't Metroid Prime good or Super Metroid good but it's damn good gameplay.


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2012)

I have never played a metriod game ever


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

I enjoyed Other M because I didn't go in expecting it to be shit. Definitely not the best Metroid game, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Yeah, no. What? Some stupid video on youtube is supposed to change my mind or something? Have you played the game? Or just base your opinion on hearsay? Like I said, the story is pretty weak but I wouldn't ever say the gameplay is bad or good, the gameplay is really good. It isn't Metroid Prime good or Super Metroid good but it's damn good gameplay.



The title of that video is called character assassination and you talk about gameplay............


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2012)

This won't end well....


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2012)

Good Good


----------



## Sotei (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> The title of that video is called character assassination and you talk about gameplay............





I talk about gameplay because that's what's important in a game. So they made Samus's character kind'a shitty compared to her otherwise bad ass self. I don't need to hear the same complaint for the millionth time, I'm defending the part of the game that seems to get ignored, as a whole, the game is not bad.

I didn't even bother with that video, hence, why I labeled it "stupid". I played the game, I don't need to watch some jerk off babble for 2 hours about how they fucked Samus' character up. Go play the game, make up your own opinion after you've played it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 20, 2012)

So after Kid Icarus Uprising, what will be the next 3DS game everyone will buy?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance.*


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2012)

Does it matter? We all know all games out currently for the 3DS are but distractions until Luigi's Mansion 2 releases (no disrespect to them of course). :ho


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2012)

legend of zelda mm 3d


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2012)

*[Minna no NC] Kid Icarus: Uprising - Overview Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq-QjSX13YM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Yeah, no. What? Some stupid video on youtube is supposed to change my mind or something? Have you played the game? Or just base your opinion on hearsay? Like I said, the story is pretty weak but I wouldn't ever say the gameplay is bad or good, the gameplay is really good. It isn't Metroid Prime good or Super Metroid good but it's damn good gameplay.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course you don't even bother to click the video.
It's a retsuplay it shows the game.
All 2+ hours of terrible story.
I'm sorry, but when all of your story is bad as well as contradicts previous installments Gameplay doesn't cut it when I have to sit through unskippable terrible cutscenes the first time through.

Especially when the story ruins your motivation to keep playing and that's assuming the gameplay is absolutely stellar, which it wasn't due to the story.
Oh yes the story is THAT bad authorize this authorize that.
I'm sorry what was that I have all this stuff that the main character owns herself and you won't let me use it game?
She had to have the grappling hook authorized my god.

Why?"cauze adams that's whyz" that seems like a good way to piss off player's on top of everything else isn't it?
I know lets let samus authorize the use of her own weapons without adam later on like she should have been doing that'll piss'em off more.
The story is almost as long as the damn game on HARD mode for christ's sake.
No, your excuse doesn't cut it get some other sucker to play your metroid 2006. 


You happy now?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> legend of zelda mm 3d


Any word on that?

I'm really looking forward to it....since Ocarina 3D was the first ever Zelda I played from start to finish...

(Only Nintendo I have ever had were handhelds...and I didn't much like the 2D Zeldas...>_>...and I ragequit Spirit Tracks because my DS' mic sucked so the playing of the flute was infuriating)


----------



## Sotei (Mar 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't need you to try and make me happy. What you said though... sounds like regurgitated shit that I heard when the game came out. I'll ask again, did you even play the game?

Look I can understand if people didn't like it. I never said the game is perfect, in the whole Metroid series it's the worst of them all but to say the game is complete shit and state it as fact, is for lack of better words... Bullshit.

That whole Adam thing was annoying at first, cause it was shoehorned in to mimic how Samus always seems to lose her shit.  The story, while seriously flawed, never made me want to quit playing the game. The gameplay was what kept me playing through the game, regardless of the story and weakly acted cutscenes.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> So after Kid Icarus Uprising, what will be the next 3DS game everyone will buy?



Fire Emblem 3DS 

Revelations 2 :33

Majora's Mask


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 21, 2012)

So basically nothing coming out this year?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

​


Sotei said:


> I don't need you to try and make me happy. What you said though... sounds like regurgitated shit that I heard when the game came out. I'll ask again, did you even play the game?


Ignore the fact everything I said was true?
Are you one of those people that think sonic 2006 isn't so bad or something?

"Oh don't worry about the unskippable terrible as hell story just ignore it and only concentrate on the gameplay."
Oh cool so should I do that for every game made ever made?
Do you think you are making a point with that?
Should I say ?"oh the story is horrible, but the gameplay was okay so it's not really a bad game"
NO fuck that.
Things don't balance out like that don't act like they do.

And to answer your question.
I got 30 mins in, hit eject, and preceded to return it for full cash back.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> So basically nothing coming out this year?



I'll be playing Kid Icarus after Kid Icarus while I keed Icarus.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ​*Ignore the fact everything I said was true?*
> Are you one of those people that think sonic 2006 isn't so bad or something?
> 
> "Oh don't worry about the unskippable terrible as hell story just ignore it and only concentrate on the gameplay."
> ...



Since this is the 3DS thread this is my final post regarding Other M.

Did I ignore everything you said? Yes and No. I read your whole post, I ignored it because like I said, It's regurgitated, it's word for word what others have said about the game. It read like something someone says after reading negative comments and then just going along with what others say.

You got 30 minutes in... and stopped. So you basically proved my point, you didn't bother playing the game. 30 minutes is nothing, you can't formulate a reasonable opinion of a game after only 30 minutes. Sorry man but your whole argument is bullshit. You're doing a disservice to anyone that's remotely interested in "Other M". 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I played the original Mass Effect for 20 hours before dropping it. I gave that franchise a fair shake, I played it enough to know I wasn't going to enjoy it.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuck everything else.

SSB 3DS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

Sotei said:


> *Since this is the 3DS thread* this is my final post regarding Other M.
> 
> *Did I ignore everything you said? Yes *and No. I read your whole post, I ignored it because like I said, It's regurgitated, it's word for word what others have said about the game. It read like something someone says after reading negative comments and then just going along with what others say.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]VpQRuIoL4Hs[/YOUTUBE]
I just connected other M to the 3DS?
Damn me.

Wait, so you dropped mass effect, but completely played other M through(which I'm still right about).
Such a person exists?

Okay about this so called disservice... It's more like a favor for everyone who likes metroid or games at all.


Also about the not being able to form a reasonable opinion of a game in 30 mins. There are so many examples one could prove you wrong with. I'll just choose one for everyone else's sake.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]DNpBwU3PTX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh man... "which I'm still right about."  After playing only 30 minutes... 

Hold on, hold on. Superman 64... that's your example? :rofl A universally lambasted game is your example? 

Please bro, just stop. I don't really care about metacritic but do yourself a favor go see exactly how much "Other M" was hated. You're part of a small but very loud minority of people. I won't say you're opinion is wrong, cause you're entitled to it but you're wrong to state your opinion as fact.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Oh man... "which I'm still right about."  After playing only 30 minutes...
> 
> Hold on, hold on. Superman 64... that's your example? :rofl A universally lambasted game is your example?


You do not need to play all games a long period of time to tell how they will be in most cases.
30 minutes was plenty of time some people barely give games that long.
I used superman 64 because it IS well known.
I could just as easily throw an old game like pong at you to prove you wrong or even a more modern game. 

Like say.... earth defense force insect armageddon or minecraft or (do you really look at video games when you play them?) sonic the hedgehog 4 episode 1 or (oh dear look at the time looks like I won't have time to list the hundreds of hundreds of games you can get the impression of in 30 minutes) super mario brothers.

Point is you are wrong and you hate it.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

*Timeline of Events:*


 Other M is brought up. A fan inquires concerning the criticism around it.
 It's pointed out that, although the gameplay is good, the story and character development is god awful (courtesy Team Ninja not Nintendo).
 Sotei attempts to defend it on grounds of decent gameplay and low expectations.
 Unlosing Ranger posts a video which details the sins of the game in assassinating Samus's character.
 Sotei rages out and climbs on the GAMEPLAY IS ALL THAT MATTERS bandwagon of factual incorrectness.
 Unlosing Ranger takes bait and valiantly attempts to win a special olympics race an argument on the internet.
 Everyone else goes for popcorn.
 World continues turning, Other M continues to be a decent game with a garbage story that completely destroys a beloved character who's potential can no longer be reached w/o a retcon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> *Timeline of Events:*
> 
> 
> Other M is brought up. A fan inquires concerning the criticism around it.
> ...



Basically          .
Speaking of the 3DS I hope a certain group of games makes it's way to it.
[YOUTUBE]9ZoxpzhO_bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

I loved Metroid Other M, nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Sotei (Mar 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I can't help but laugh at your feeble arguments. You proved me wrong?  How? Since when was this about being wrong or right?  First of all you can't prove anything right with opinion. How old are you? :rofl Did I ever say I was right and you were wrong? C'mon kid. An opinion isn't fact.



> Point is you are wrong and you hate it.


So I hate the fact that I actually enjoyed Other M? That's the point?...  This guy. This fucking guy.  What I see is some dude that played Other M, for 30 minutes, never got used to the control scheme and dropped it. Then went and read any and all negative comments and now uses others opinions to justify his blind hatred for a decent game and can't stand anyone who actually enjoyed it.





Nmaster64 said:


> *Timeline of Events:*
> 
> [*] *Sotei rages out and climbs on the GAMEPLAY IS ALL THAT MATTERS bandwagon of factual incorrectness.*




You did a nice job of breaking it down, bravo to you sir. I take issue with the bolded though. "Raged out"? I never once raged, at all. I also never jumped on the whole "G4M3PLAY iz teh only Important! *derp*". Where did you read that? Did I mention gameplay? Of course, but I never claimed it was the only important thing and the only thing that matters. Sounds like you read my post coming from a biased perspective, it's understandable but doing that will paint a false picture of what actually happened.

Here, I'll quote myself:



> I don't need to hear the same complaint for the millionth time, I'm defending the part of the game that seems to get ignored, *as a whole, the game is not bad.*



As you can see, I claimed the game over all is not bad. Not that you can overlook everything else because the gameplay was amazing. You said it yourself, the game was decent. Any Metroid fan should play it and make up their own opinion of the game.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

Blah blah blah 

Get out


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Some new KH3D scans from Famitsu.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here, I'll quote yourself:


Sotei said:


> I talk about gameplay because that's what's important in a game. So they made Samus's character kind'a shitty compared to her otherwise bad ass self. I don't need to hear the same complaint for the millionth time, I'm defending the part of the game that seems to get ignored, as a whole, the game is not bad.


Except three different people didn't ignore that and mentioned the gameplay was decent before bringing up the story issues......over-defensive much?


----------



## Sotei (Mar 21, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Here, I'll quote yourself:
> Except three different people didn't ignore that and mentioned the gameplay was decent before bringing up the story issues......over-defensive much?




Not over defensive at all. So, I take it you could care less for gameplay? Gameplay is not an important factor in a game? You do realize that if gameplay is shit, then everything else is rendered mute, since who the hell is gonna slog through shit gameplay.

In the  breakdown those other people aren't mentioned. Plus the discussion was with Losing Ranger who thinks his opinion on the game is fact... which it isn't.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 21, 2012)

A game with sub-par gameplay can have merits with a great story/characters/tech/etc. Likewise amazing gameplay can be marred with poor design in other areas. To what degree such things affect one's opinion of a game is highly personal and cannot be generalized.

I've always stood on the side of Gameplay and Fun Factor above all else, but to brush away the other elements as irrelevant is foolish.

Losing Ranger is an idiot for being so staunch in his opinion of a game he didn't really play. You're an idiot for being so defensive about something all but one person agreed with.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 21, 2012)

Long time since I last posted, I know.

But...

I got this today



If anyone is gonna pick it too we can have some matches.


----------



## tessacha (Mar 21, 2012)

Waiting for Majora's Mask and Luigi's Mansion 2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2012)

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Long time since I last posted, I know.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


 Screw you!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Lucky ducky got Kid Icarus today.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

2 more days


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not that jealous, since I get a free copy of 3D Classics: Kid Icarus for preordering it.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm getting it as well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

It is sad but I can't get the game..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2012)

WHY?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm not that jealous, since I get a free copy of 3D Classics: Kid Icarus for preordering it.



Bitch, in Europe we got it like two months ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> WHY?


 money.... I am saving money for my next trip to Dominican Republic which is in June. If this week I can make good tips, I can buy the game next week if not I am going to wait for awhile.. My video game fund right now is for Xenoblade which is coming out April 6th..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Nmaster64 said:


> Losing Ranger is an idiot for being so staunch in his opinion of a game he didn't really play.


Gameplay never really changes why do you think we have demo's of games that barely go on that long.
SO that let the story which I watched from beginning to end, SO I can form a proper opinion on it.


Sotei said:


> An opinion isn't fact.


"You can't form an opinion of a game in 30 minutes"
Why what does that sound like?
Why it's you making an opinion on the fact that I in fact did get what it would be in 30 minutes and then ignoring the fact that there are 100's of games you can do this with new and old.


Sotei said:


> So I hate the fact that I actually enjoyed Other M? That's the point?...  This guy. This fucking guy.  What I see is some dude that played Other M, for 30 minutes, never got used to the control scheme and dropped it. Then went and read any and all negative comments and now uses others opinions to justify his blind hatred for a decent game and can't stand anyone who actually enjoyed it.



Never got used to the control scheme?
Bitch please I'm not one of those people took me 1 minute to get used to it.

You are supporting subpar quality that isn't something you should be proud of.  By saying it's an alright game and supporting it you are supporting more games like other M.
I would prefer my metroid to not be ruined any further therefore no support even if gameplay is decent.
Decent gameplay never excuses a terrible story and it certainly doesn't make it an okay game in metroid.


Would you have gotten 20 hours in mass effect if the story was as bad as other M?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Bitch, in Europe we got it like two months ago.



Doesn't matter, still free.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 21, 2012)

Fire Emblem introduction trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOY3uwx3IvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2012)

*Kid Icarus Uprising Gameplay First 15 Minutes*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na5Nlpftfos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 22, 2012)

You're just riding that dick pretty hard, aren't you? ^


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

That bitch deserves to be rode until she cums

KID ICARUS IS DA FUTURE!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Fire Emblem introduction trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOY3uwx3IvU[/YOUTUBE]



I want this, I want it so bad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You're just riding that dick pretty hard, aren't you? ^



Like how you keep sucking SSB 3D's cock too much when it isn't even close to development yet.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually, Sakurai said the newest SSBs are in development now that Kid Icarus: Uprising has been completed.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Fire Emblem introduction trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOY3uwx3IvU[/YOUTUBE]



Looks intense! Can't wait to see some gameplay.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 22, 2012)

Dude, it's Fire Emblem.

The series doesn't exactly get a reboot with each installment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

The games are virtually identical.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di_TlLz2p_M&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
^Whats up with the weird Orange side Popups around the Top-screen's Edges in the gameplay?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Nintendo covering Kid Icarus: Uprising NY multiplayer tournament*




The official Nintendo of America Twitter account is keeping track of the Kid Icarus: Uprising tournament in NY today. We'll keep adding their pics and information to this post, so be sure to check back!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Fuck that shit, I wish I was in NYC today.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 22, 2012)

Do not ignore my post.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Like how you keep sucking SSB 3D's cock too much when it isn't even close to development yet.





Death-kun said:


> Actually, *Sakurai said the newest SSBs are in development *now that Kid Icarus: Uprising has been completed.



Suck on that dick.

Everyone will be oblivious to Kid Icarus's bullshit after SSB is released. 

Damn right I've been riding that cock.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Suck on that dick.
> 
> Everyone will be oblivious to Kid Icarus's bullshit after SSB is released.
> 
> Damn right I've been riding that cock.



Quoting for posterity.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVTElnEiDyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey guys i just came into some extra cash and I was thinking about buying a circle pad pro and a game to go with it. I was wondering if some of you could help me make a decision. Should I get revelations, mgs 3d, or kid icarus? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

Get Revelations first, Kid Icarus second and get the MGS HD collection on 360/PS3


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

Kid Icarus came in the mail today. 

I thought the box would be bigger. 

The stand is so small but it surprisingly holds up my 3DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Suck on that dick.
> 
> Everyone will be oblivious to Kid Icarus's bullshit after SSB is released.
> 
> Damn right I've been riding that cock.


 
Kids these days. 

Do you tell yourself that while fapping to your holy fics of Sakurai/SSB at night?

Keep up the good work then, Baby Gurl.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

Goddamn, Uprising is all kinds of fun. Such a great game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion confirmed for 3DS*




Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion is going to be developed by Dreamrift instead of Junction Point.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

I am really excited for that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2012)

Same! 

*RUMOR - Details on the next 3DS firmware update*



> * Ability to access Nintendo eShop account from other internet enabled devices including computers and smartphones.
> 
> * This system update will allow users to take pictures of QR codes with the 3DS from the other device’s screen to redeem purchased content.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 24, 2012)

*SEGA/Capcom/Bandai Namco 3DS game - character speculation*

Just what is this SEGA/Capcom/Bandai Namco crossover game for 3DS going to be all about? Some think it's going to end up being a fighting game, which is why various people are matching up characters with the chromosome-like images on the site. If you're interested in that line of thinking, check out a fan-made character match-up sheet below.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Target offering up 3DS for $145 this weekend, buy two games get one free*

Check out this rundown of Target deals kicking off March 25th...

- "Buy any two games and get one free. Valid on over 1,000 games across all the game systems"
- starts Sunday
- B2G1 on regularly priced games $14.99-$59.99
- Nintendo 3DS $145 (lowest price ever)
- Skylanders starter packs for $49.99 with coupon (in print ad)


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kids these days.
> 
> Do you tell yourself that while fapping to your holy fics of Sakurai/SSB at night?
> 
> Keep up the good work then, Baby Gurl.



Then prove me wrong.

...

Thought so.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Then prove me wrong.
> 
> ...
> 
> Thought so.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Hot damn, that crossover game looks awesome.  I'm surprised to see Tear representing Tales, though it is logical since she's one of the main characters in the only Tales game on 3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hot damn, that crossover game looks awesome.  I'm surprised to see Tear representing Tales, though it is logical since she's one of the main characters in the only Tales game on 3DS.


 with the deal in Target I might pick up Tales of Abyss, all depend how much is my hate for Bandai Namco at the moment...


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 24, 2012)

Ended up getting Kid Icarus and I'm loving it! No circle pad pro though. They no longer sell them in GameStop apparently.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Get Abyss 3D, Malvin. 



Nan Desu Ka said:


> Ended up getting Kid Icarus and I'm loving it! No circle pad pro though. They no longer sell them in GameStop apparently.



CPP is only useful if you're a lefty, so don't worry about it. Glad you're loving it, though. :3


----------



## lathia (Mar 24, 2012)

Odds of a 3DS revision announced at E3?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> with the deal in Target I might pick up Tales of Abyss, all depend how much is my hate for Bandai Namco at the moment...



Doubt you will find a copy at Target. Amazon just recently restocked with new copies.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2012)

*Resident Evil Revelations Producer Says Series Needs Action for Success*



> 'Survival horror market is 'small'
> 
> Resident Evil series aficionados that have followed the franchise from day one have seen an evolution away from its original, survival horror roots towards an action style. With Resident Evil 4 on GameCube seen as a major turning point, it seems increasingly unlikely that a new experience similar to the early titles will happen again. This could be put down to gaming trends and improved technology, though the Resident Evil Revelations producer believes that one factor is economics, and what gamers ultimately want.
> Speaking to Gamasutra, Masachika Kawata highlighted some of the reasons why Capcom has gradually moved towards an action-focused style with the series.
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2012)

I nearly threw up when CoD was mentioned in the article.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2012)

*Kid Icarus: Uprising capable of being patched*



> Is there ever any hope for adding in full Circle Pad Pro support to Kid Icarus: Uprising? We don't know that for sure, but we've heard that the game is indeed capable of receiving patches. What Nintendo plans to do with that ability we do not know. It may never even be used, but the option is there. Thanks to NintendoOnly for the heads up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Get Abyss 3D, Malvin.


Maybe...all depend..



Brandon Heat said:


> Doubt you will find a copy at Target. Amazon just recently restocked with new copies.


  I see, My Target is a Major one for the Bronx so, I may be lucky.. I am going to check on my way home tomorrow..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2012)

So I made extra money this weekend and I got:





I am having trouble with the control scheme tho.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to the Uprising, Malvi. 

I'd go for changing the Verticle/Horezantle speed of the Reticle to a higher seeting for Default Controls. It worked for me, and made the Controls Click more.  So when do you guys wanna battle together?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2012)

We can battle together soon... soon.  

And I use the default controls, where aiming and camera movement is controlled by the stylus, Pit is moved with the circle pad and the attack button is L. Since I played Metroid Prime Hunters so extensively I adapted to the control scheme almost instantaneously. About halfway through stage 1 I was completely rocking the controls lol.


----------



## Gino (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2012)

So what's this i hear of a pimp-ass crossover?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Get Abyss 3D, Malvin.
> 
> 
> 
> CPP is only useful if you're a lefty, so don't worry about it. Glad you're loving it, though. :3



I am a lefty so it's a little bit awkward, but I'm getting the hang of it. I'm a bit ambidextrous so I can do some things ok with my right hand.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn it, i want to fight you guys on Multiplayer so badily....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

So we're talking about Kid Icarus in here, too, right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

No, we're just talking about ejaculating Peanut butter through a Jelly Doughnut hole.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

That's disgusting and I am reporting that post.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

You don't have the balls, Moron. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't you test me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Awww are you gonna shoot that little toy gun at me? 

Do it bitch, i fucking triple dog dare you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

YOU MOTHER FUCKER!!  Nobody triple dog dares me and doesn't get what's coming.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I ain't even mad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah you are, admit it little girl. :ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

I found the game that it is going to make CrazyMoronX buy a 3DS:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Farming Simulator 2012 3D now has the best print ad ever*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

^

...................................  :rofl :rofl


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I found the game that it is going to make CrazyMoronX buy a 3DS:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



:rofl That is too awesome.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Just wait ti'll he gets there, CrazyMoronX is gonna fap to that shit all night.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Just wait ti'll he gets there, CrazyMoronX is gonna fap to that shit all night.



I bet he will.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

He'd definatly pay extra if the man lifted the picture from his "Private area". :ho


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 26, 2012)

I wonder how much?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Now that's how you advertise for a video game.


Day one purchase.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh god.  :rofl



Divine Death said:


> I wonder how much?



$69.99.....All day, every day.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

If you pre-order from Gamestop you get a life-sized cut-out of the guy in the ad.

Uncensored.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

You also get a free Dildo add-on in place of the picture. :ho:ho:ho


----------



## Shirker (Mar 26, 2012)

That guy looks like Dwayne Johnson in 20 years


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Epic Mickey 2: Power of Illusion (3DS) first details*



> Power of Illusion is being put together by DreamRift, the studio behind 2011's Monster Tale for the Nintendo DS. The game, which is its own side-scrolling, platforming title (instead of a mere port of The Power of Two),* is a follow-up to Epic Mickey, but more interestingly, it's also a follow-up to Castle of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse, a 1990 game for the Sega Genesis! *
> 
> Power of Illusion will make heavy use of the Nintendo 3DS's stylus. By tapping the item icons exist in every level, you'll be able to "paint" (trace) those items into existence, including cliffs, cannons, and floating platforms. The more precisely you trace, the better for Mickey. A flawlessly-painted canon will only damage Mickey's enemies, for instance, but if you mess up the painting, the canon will be a danger to everyone in the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Epic Mickey really wasn't a very good game. I struggled to play it when I rented it. Don't know where all the love came from with that one.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

I loved it because it had Mickey, Oswald, Phantom Blot and a steampunk world. 

Hopefully the ones for WiiU and 3DS fix all the problems the Wii one had.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully it has cool touch controls and epic 3D.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

Shut up you old cunt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

You mean it won't have those epic things?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2012)

Its already Epic enough as it is. 

ZOMG i just got a Spotpass from Reggie on the Mii plaza just now!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully it will at least have a lot of DLC.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion - first screen*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh.My.GOD!!!!!! The screenshot reminds me of the Magical Quest series! Instant purchase, commence now.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks awesome, I'm loving the 2D and sprite art.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2012)

My give-a-fuck-o-meter just went from -5 to 9001.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2012)

I think i'll settle for 2D Epic Mickey, oh how i'd imagine what Shion's response to this would be like.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 27, 2012)

Another 3DS game to buy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2012)

*Moar screens of Epic Mickey 2D*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

So we see a Neverland world and Beast so far...  And Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Dat Mickey.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Is CMX actually interested? I wonder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm semi-interested.

I mean, some of those SNES Disney games were tits.

This could be tits.



But it is on the 3DS, so the likelihood of titness is low. They'll add in a bunch of useless touchscreen shit and fuck it all up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wIYuVJ_R0Ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

It doesn't really seem like they'll do anything with the touchscreen besides showing menu and stats or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Or with shit controls like that.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

3DS has all the buttons that the SNES controller has, except it now has a circle pad and D-pad too. They'd have to try really hard to fuck it up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Have you ever play TWEWY?


Case rested.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they said that you'll only need to use the stylus for drawing objects to get you across things, something like that. So i doubt the Default Controls will require Stylus heavy Controls outside of Painting obstacles. Btw CrazyMoronX, TWEWY is not a fair comparison to this game so don't bring it up.  

Also!

*Media Create Sales: Week 12, 2012 (Mar 19 - Mar 25)*



> *01./00. [3DS] Kid Icarus: Uprising <ACT> (Nintendo) {2012.03.22} (?5.800) - 132.526 / NEW*
> 02./00. [PSP] Black Panther 2: Yakuza Ashura Chapter <ADV> (Sega) {2012.03.22} (?6.279) - 104.937 / NEW
> 03./01. [NDS] Pokemon + Nobunaga's Ambition <SLG> (Pokemon Co.) {2012.03.17} (?5.800) - 65.046 / 237.073 (-62%)
> 04./00. [PS3] Devil May Cry HD Collection <ACT> (Capcom) {2012.03.22} (?4.990) - 43.791 / NEW
> ...





3DS GOTY has claimed its throne in sales. 

EDIT: I also put the 3DS's sales records in as well, hot dog its heating up in this Generation!


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 28, 2012)

And that's only 4 days of sales.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

Freaking impressive!  I sure hope Kid Icarus stays as a Staple Series for Nintendo, like Mario and Zelda.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I sure hope they have games with better controls.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't think Kid Icarus should become as mainstream as Mario or Zelda, but I would like at least one game on WiiU and one more on 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I sure hope they have games with better controls.



You're kinda starting to sound like the reviewers that everyone is currently laughing at after actually playing the game for themselves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

That's a valid hope since I've never played any of the games.


I've played a lot of DS games I can't finish because the controls suck.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

You're just not open-minded enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

No you are.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

They suck in your opinion(which sucks as well). Get over it and become a Man, not a Bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

They suck.

That's  not an opinion, it's a fact. 100% manga canon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you using Legit Facts or the Hand out of your Ass?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

wat is manga lololol git outa here u dumb weeaboo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Your mom is a weaboo.

Manga Canon.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

i dun killed ma mama


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

Thus, argument iz invalid. Come at me CrazyMoronX. :ho

If i had TWEWY i'd be able to play that bitch past 12+ hours with no problems.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Your hands must be the hands of a 13-year-old girl.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

And your hands must be that of a 40 year-old Genin. Your point?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HczxcO9jmVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Mar 29, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you, 5 glorious minutes of "Fire Emblem: Awakening".




What the fuck is up with this website? Nothing seems to be working.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Still don't really trust Fire Emblem.

It was so fun for the first few games, but ever game is identical.  Although, I think I might try and pirate one of the games to get me through April.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 29, 2012)

What's not to trust?

You know exactly what you're getting. Don't like it? Don't buy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd like the series even more if it got better with each game instead of being identical after the 4th game.

It's like Disagaea. The first game was great. Second game was okay. Third game was :sleepy. 4th game was the third game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Just wait until it comes out and then you can see if it's worth buying to you or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe worth pirating.

If they make a 3DS emulator.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like the series even more if it got better with each game instead of being identical after the 4th game.
> 
> It's like Disagaea. The first game was great. Second game was okay. Third game was :sleepy. 4th game was the third game.



I bought the first game. Then I bought the second game. Then I bought the first game again, but on the PSP. Then I bought the third game. Then I bought the second game again, but on the PSP. Then I bought these weird platforming spin-offs with Prinnies in them, then I bought this weird visual novel thingy. Then I bought the fourth game and I'm going to buy the third game again at the end of April.

I'm clearly a sucker for monotony.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought the four main games myself.

I shoulda learned my lesson at three, but they tricked me by saying four would be pulling out all the big guns.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Epic Mickey 2 - another round of details*

-Mickey's paint/thinner and Oswald's electricity can erase or befriend foes.
-Mickey's paint/thinner can be amplified by combining them with Oswald's electricity
-Oswald's new powers include spinning his ears like a helicopter to hoverjump and he can detach an arm to use as a boomerang (can be used to reach faraway items)
-in solo play, Oswald is AI-controlled only. However, Warren Spector states, "His AI is pretty darned good. He genuinely does helpful things."
-Junction Point worked with Nintendo to improve the camera. Nintendo provided great feedback.
-Frank Welker voices Oswald and Cary Elwes voices Gus the Gremlin.
-Award-winning comic book writer Marv Wolfman helped with the game's dialogue and story.
-any changes you make to the environment with paint/thinner will actually be permanent this time.
-Mickey will gain/lose abilities based on the player's interactions, further enhancing the "Playstyle Matters" concept.
-the game has a Fantasia-themed tutorial level.
-each of the hubs in the game has a train station that can be repaired to provide a shortcut from region to region.
-a new physics engine is being used. Physics will play a bigger role in puzzles.
-2D cartoon levels with return and some are hinted at being based on the Oswald cartoons.
-collectible pins return, however, their concept is being taken further in this game.



*Wii is the lead platform for Epic Mickey 2*

This only happens once in a blue moon when we have a multiplatform title. Turns out that Junction Point is still focusing mainly on the Wii for Epic Mickey 2, making it the lead platform once again. The 360/PS3 versions are going to be handled by Blitz Games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

very VERY interesting. 

Btw does anyone know if a 3DS can receive dead pixels? I' have on spot of them on my top screen DS and i can't stand it, i hope the same thing doesn't happen to my 3DS at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Anything can receive dead pixels.


EVEN SCREENS THAT DON'T HAVE PIXELS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

How...?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

You know when you die in Zelda II and a black figure pops out and gives you that evil laugh of victory?

That is why.

That fucks your pixels up.


Regardless.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 4, 2012)

*Media Create Sales: Week 13, 2012 (Mar 26 - Apr 01)*



> 01./00. [3DS] Kingdom Hearts 3D -Dream Drop Distance- # <RPG> (Square Enix) {2012.03.29} (?6.090) - 213.579 / NEW
> 02./00. [PS3] Pro Baseball Spirits 2012 <SPT> (Konami) {2012.03.29} (?7.980) - 90.433 / NEW
> 03./00. [PSP] Pro Baseball Spirits 2012 <SPT> (Konami) {2012.03.29} (?5.980) - 60.141 / NEW
> 04./01. [3DS] Kid Icarus: Uprising <ACT> (Nintendo) {2012.03.22} (?5.800) - 47.179 / 179.705 (-64%)
> ...


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

